# knitting tea party 29 january '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 29 January 16

This is the last week of January  can you believe it? It certainly has zoomed by. The one good thing about this is the days are definitely getting longer  which means spring is that much closer. Maybe I shouldnt sound so excited  it also means our south of the equator friends are headed in the opposite directions. There is still plenty of time for them to enjoy their summer weather.

I just dont want to go outside  its not that cold  40° - but the cold just seems to go straight through me  the breeze doesnt help matters any. While we havent had any rain for a while it just feels damp outside. Now is when I would like a month on the beach at Ft. Myers, Fla. I can knit in the evenings  during the day I just want to lay on the sand and soak up the rays.

Heidi is making a quilt for her friend Katie who will be 94 on her next birthday. It will be a nine patch on one side and a picture quilt on the other side. Actually  if one is to be correct  this will probably be a comforter since I think she is going to knot it together. She does such lovely work I know it is going to be gorgeous when it is finished.

I have a comforter in the attic I need to get out. Heather and Heidi made it years ago when I still lived in Seattle and had a kind sized bed  big dogs take up a lot of room and I at least wanted to not fall out of bed even if I was on the edge. But when I washed it the filling moved and got lumpy. So I am going to rip the edging so the top and bottom are loose  there are some squares the need resewed and then put back together with new fluffier batting and then sewed down and across all the square seams so it will stay together. Think we will still knot it then but nothing will move this time if it needs washed. I couldnt use it here  it would have been black. But now that Hickory is gone Im thinking I would like to use it again.

This first recipe is just for fun. I have had swordfish and it is very good. But I actually think they are on the endangered list. I just thought it was a fun recipe.

Swordfish Romesco Sauce

Chef Jonathan Waxman of NYC's Jams makes his rich, nutty romesco sauce with roasted vegetables, two kinds of nuts and Calabrian chiles.

SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS

1 pint grape or cherry tomatoes 
1 medium onion, thinly sliced 
1 jalapeño, thinly sliced with seeds 
4 garlic cloves, crushed 
3 Calabrian chiles in oil, drained 
1 teaspoon smoked paprika 
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
Kosher salt 
Pepper 
1/4 cup hazelnuts 
1/4 cup almonds 
2 tablespoons sherry vinegar 
Four 6-ounce swordfish steaks

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE
1. Preheat the oven to 450°.

2. On a rimmed baking sheet, combine the tomatoes, onion, jalapeño, garlic, chiles, paprika and 2 tablespoons of the olive oil; season with salt and pepper and toss well. Roast for about 40 minutes, until the vegetables are caramelized.  

3. Meanwhile, spread the hazelnuts and almonds in a pie plate and toast for about 12 minutes, until deep golden. Transfer the hazelnuts to a clean kitchen towel and rub off the skins.

4. In a food processor, pulse the nuts until a paste forms.

5. Add the caramelized vegetables, 2 tablespoons of the olive oil and the sherry vinegar and pulse until the romesco is slightly chunky.

6. Heat a grill pan.

7. Rub the fish with the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

8. Add the fish to the pan and grill over moderate heat, turning once, until nicely charred and cooked through, 4 to 5 minutes per side. Serve with the romesco.

MAKE AHEAD: The romesco sauce can be refrigerated for 1 week. Bring to room temperature before serving.

SERVE WITH: Steamed green beans.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Pair this recipe with a toasty, apple-rich, full-bodied white.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/swordfish-romesco-sauce

To me the following recipes sounds like it should be healthy and low in calories. 310 calories and 15.3g fat sure doesnt make it sound too healthy. Had Heidi look it up on her WW points scale and it was seven (7) points. Now those are the old fashioned points but that still seems pretty high. Maybe if you used low fat yogurt and mayo it might help a little.

Recipe Collard Green Chicken Salad Wraps

This chicken salad gets a nice punch of Indian flavor from curry powder, and a hint of sweetness from raisins. It starts with an easy dressing of Greek yogurt, mayonnaise, and scallions. This chicken salad works well in the collard wrap, but you can also throw it on top of crackers, or go the standard route with bread.

Serves 4

Ingredients

1/2 cup plain whole-milk Greek yogurt
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1 teaspoon curry powder
2 scallions, thinly sliced
1/4 teaspoon salt, plus more for seasoning
Freshly ground black pepper
4 cups (about 1 pound) shredded or chopped cooked chicken
1/4 cup raisins, regular or golden
1/2 bunch collard greens, tough center stems removed

Directions

1. Mix the yogurt, mayonnaise, curry powder, scallions, 1/4 teaspoon salt, and pepper in a medium bowl.

2. Add the chicken and raisins and stir to combine.

3. Taste and add more salt, pepper, or curry powder as needed.

4. Place the collard green leaves shiny-side down on a work surface.

5. Divide the chicken salad among the leaves, placing the chicken salad across the top.

6. Roll each leaf up like a burrito: Fold the bottom up over the filling, fold the sides in, and then roll tightly from the bottom up.

7. Cut each wrap in half if desired (or if the leaf naturally splits where the stem is).

Per serving, based on 4 servings. (% daily value) Calories 310 - Fat 15.3 g (23.5%) - Saturated 2.1 g (10.4%) - Carbs 10.8 g (3.6%) - Fiber 1.5 g (6%) - Sugars 7.2 g - Protein 32.4 g (64.7%) - Cholesterol 92.7 mg (30.9%) - Sodium 266 mg (11.1%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-collard-green-chicken-salad-wraps-227110

Chinese-Style Gluten Free Orange Chicken by NICOLE HUNN

In this recipe for gluten free orange chicken, instead of just baking the chicken and then flavoring it with sauce afterward, the sauce is made first. Just dip the chicken pieces in the cooled sauce, and then in the bread crumbs. When you use Panko-style gluten free bread crumbs, the chicken is still super crispy. And dipping the chicken in sauce before baking makes for the juiciest little bites of chicken youve ever hadwithout an ounce of fat added!

4 servings

Ingredients

For the sauce

3/4 cup (6 fluid ounces) freshly squeezed orange juice, strained of pulp (from about 4 medium oranges)
3/4 cup (6 fluid ounces) chicken stock
2 tablespoons (18 g) basic gum-free gluten free flour blend (or try an equal amount sweet white rice flour)
1/4 cup (2 fluid ounces) tamari or gluten free soy sauce
2 tablespoons (1 fluid ounce) unseasoned rice vinegar (or white balsamic or white wine vinegar)
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon chili powder (optional)
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
3 tablespoons (63 g) honey

For the chicken

1 1/2 pounds skinless boneless chicken breast, cut into 1-inch cubes
1 1/2 cups gluten free Panko-style bread crumbs (or gluten free corn flakes coarsely ground in a blender or food processor)

Cooked white or brown rice, for serving

Chopped scallions, for serving

Directions

1. Preheat your oven to 350°F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper and set it aside.

2. In a medium-size, heavy-bottom saucepan, place the orange juice, chicken stock and flour, and whisk vigorously to combine, making sure the flour doesnt clump at all.

3. Add the tamari, rice vinegar, garlic powder, chili powder, ground ginger and honey, whisking to combine after each addition.

4. Place the saucepan over medium-high heat and cook, whisking frequently, until the mixture begins to simmer.

5. Continue to cook, whisking frequently, until the mixture is reduced by about 1/4 and has begun to thicken (about 6 minutes).

7. Remove the sauce from the heat and transfer it to a large heat-safe bowl.

8. Allow the sauce to cool, whisking occasionally, until no longer hot to the touch.

NOTE: The sauce can also be made, cooled, sealed tightly and stored in the refrigerator for up to 5 days before proceeding with the recipe.

1. Place about 1/2 of the cooled sauce in a separate, medium-size bowl.

2. Place the raw, cubed chicken next to it, and a bowl with the bread crumbs next to that.

3. Dip the chicken pieces, one at a time, in the sauce on all sides, then in the bread crumbs on all sides, and place about 1/2-inch apart on the prepared baking sheet.

4. Place the baking sheet in the center of the preheated oven and bake for about 15 minutes or until golden brown all over and opaque throughout.

5. Remove from the oven and toss the cooked chicken pieces in the remaining sauce.

6. Serve over rice, garnished with scallions.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/chinese-style-gluten-free-orange-chicken/

Roasted Chicken and Sweet Potatoes

Yield: Approx. 2-3 servings

Ingredients

For Chicken:
2 pounds Chicken Breast (or chicken thighs without skin and bone-in)
2 tablespoons Thyme, (1 tablespoon if using fresh thyme)
2 tablespoons garlic, minced
2 tablespoons grapeseed oil
1 teaspoon Cayenne
Salt and pepper to preference
For Sweet Potatoes:
2 large sweet potatoes, diced to ½ inch pieces
2 tablespoons grapeseed oil
1 teaspoon ginger
1 teaspoon cinnamon
Salt and pepper to preference

Preparation

1. First preheat oven to 450° F. Next, prepare a baking sheet and line with aluminum foil.

2. In a small bowl mix thyme, cayenne, garlic, and grapeseed oil. Add salt and pepper to your liking (the chicken wont require much, I would keep it to ½ teaspoon each or less).

3. Once fully mixed, rub this mixture over the chicken pieces making sure to cover entire breast or thigh pieces.

4. Place coated chicken on prepared baking sheet.

5. In another medium mixing bowl, mix together additional grapeseed oil, ginger, and cinnamon for seasoning the sweet potatoes. Add sweet potatoes to the mixing bowl and thoroughly coat.

6. Place coated sweet potato pieces around the chicken on the baking sheet.

7. Bake for approximately 27 minutes or until chicken and potatoes are cooked entirely.

** If chicken finishes cooking before the sweet potato pieces, simply remove chicken from baking sheet and finish cooking sweet potatoes. For this reason I sometimes buy a whole Chicken to roast and cook them on a separate pan than the sweet potatoes.

http://paleocooking.about.com/od/Paleo/r/Roasted-Chicken-and-Sweet-Potatoes

Weeknight Enchiladas

Total Cost: $6.70
Cost Per Serving: $0.84 (two enchiladas)
Serves: 4-8 (makes 16 enchiladas)

Ingredients

SAUCE

2 Tbsp vegetable or canola oil $0.08
2 Tbsp chili powder* $0.30
2 Tbsp flour $0.02
2 cups water $0.00
3oz. tomato paste $0.33
½ tsp cumin $0.05
½ tsp garlic powder $0.05
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
¾ tsp salt $0.03

ENCHILADAS

16 small corn tortillas $0.93
4 cups refried beans $1.60
8oz. Pepper Jack, shredded (2 cups) $2.29
½ large avocado, sliced thin $0.75
¼ bunch cilantro (or green onions), roughly chopped $0.25

Instructions

1. Begin by making the sauce.

2. In a small sauce pot, combine the chili powder, flour, and oil. Heat over a medium flame, while stirring, for one to two minutes to toast the spices and flour.

3. Whisk in the water, tomato paste, cumin, garlic powder, and cayenne pepper. Allow the mixture to come to a simmer, at which point it will thicken. Once thick enough to coat a spoon, taste and add salt as needed (1/2 to ¾ tsp). Set the sauce aside.

4. Toast the tortillas in a dry skillet over medium flame until they are just flecked with brown on each side.

5. The tortillas should be slightly more firm, but still pliable enough to roll. Stack the tortillas on a clean plate as they come out of the skillet.

6. Prepare a casserole dish by coating with non-stick spray, then spread a layer of enchilada sauce over the bottom (1/2 to 1 cup).

7. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

8. Add about ¼ cup of refried beans to each tortilla, plus a small pinch of shredded cheese.

9. Roll the tortilla tightly around the beans and cheese, then place seam side down in the casserole dish.

10. Continue until all of the tortillas are filled.

11. Pour another ½ to 1 cup enchilada sauce over the rolled enchiladas in the dish, leaving some of the edges exposed so they can become brown and crispy. Top with the remaining shredded cheese.

12. Bake the casserole in the oven for 25-30 minutes or until the sauce is thick and bubbly around the edges and the center is heated through.

13. Top with thin slices of avocado and chopped cilantro leaves (or sliced green onions).

Notes: *This is a mild, salt free chili powder blend. Always check the ingredients on the bottle, as some brand contain salt and cayenne pepper. Adjust the seasonings in the sauce as needed.

www.budgetbytes.com

Oven Roasted Chicken Legs

Total Cost: $4.46
Cost Per Serving: $2.23
Serves: 2-4

Ingredients

2 bone-in skin-on chicken legs $4.20
1 Tbsp butter (room temperature) $0.11
½ Tbsp lemon pepper seasoning* $0.15

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 300 degrees. Lightly coat the inside of a casserole dish with non-stick spray.

2. Pat the chicken dry with a paper towel, then smear butter over the surface of the skin.

3. Sprinkle the lemon pepper seasoning liberally over both sides of the chicken pieces.

4. Place the seasoned chicken in the casserole dish.

5. Cover the dish with aluminum foil and bake for one hour at 300 degrees.

6. Baste the chicken once half way through.

7. After one hour, remove the foil, baste again, and turn the heat up to 425 degrees.

8. Continue to bake the chicken at the higher temperature for 20-30 minutes, or until the skin has achieved the desired level of brownness.

9. Serve with the juices spooned over top or with bread for dipping.

Notes: *Or use your favorite seasoning blend. If your seasoning does not contain salt, be sure to add a pinch or two of salt to the chicken.

www.budgetbytes.com

Recipe Slow Cooker Hearty Chicken Minestrone

Serves 6 to 8

For the broth:

1 1/2 pounds bone-in chicken thighs
1 medium leek, sliced into 1/2-inch rounds and rinsed
1 (15-ounce) can diced tomatoes
3 medium carrots, peeled and cut into 1/4-inch rounds
2 celery stalks, cut into 1/4-inch pieces
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon salt, plus more as needed
Pepper
1 quart (4 cups) low-sodium chicken broth
2 cups water

To finish:

1 cup whole-wheat pasta shells
1 bunch red Swiss chard
1/2 head green cabbage or 4 cups of shredded cabbage
1 medium zucchini
1 (15-ounce) can garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed

For the broth:

1. Place the chicken, leek, tomatoes and their juices, carrots, celery, garlic, bay leaf, and 1 teaspoon salt in the insert of a large slow cooker (at least 4 quarts).

2. Season with pepper and add the broth and water.

3. Cover and cook on low for 6 hours or high for 4 hours.

4. Meanwhile, prep the other vegetables and cook the pasta.

To finish:

1. Cook the pasta shells according to package directions. Drain and rinse in cold water, then store in the refrigerator.

2. Remove the stems from the chard. Cut the leaves crosswise into 1-inch-wide pieces. Place in a large bowl.

3. Core the cabbage, thinly slice, and add to the bowl of chard.

4. Halve the zucchini lengthwise, then cut crosswise into 1/4-inch pieces and add to the bowl.

5. Refrigerate until the broth is ready. (The pasta can be cooked and the vegetables prepared up to a day in advance.)

6. When the broth is ready, remove the chicken and bay leaf to a plate and let cool slightly.

7. Meanwhile, add the bowl of vegetables to the broth and stir to combine.

8. Cover the slow cooker, turn the heat to high if not already on high, and cook until the greens are tender but not mushy, 20 to 30 minutes.

9. Remove the chicken meat from the bones and discard the skin, bones, and bay leaf.

10. Shred the meat into bite-sized pieces.

11. Stir the garbanzos, chicken, and cooked pasta into the soup.

12. Taste and season with salt and pepper as needed.

Per serving, based on 6 servings. (% daily value)  Calories 411 - Fat 10.7 g (16.5%) - Saturated 2.4 g (11.8%) - Carbs 43 g (14.3%) - Fiber 9.1 g (36.2%) - Sugars 9 g - Protein 37.5 g (75%) - Cholesterol 71.4 mg (23.8%) - Sodium 491 mg (20.5%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-slow-cooker-hearty-chicken-minestrone-163715

Recipe Quick-Braised Chicken, Beans, and Greens
Simplicity is the key to this dish. Sear bone-in chicken  your choice of dark or white meat  in olive oil, then sauté onion, garlic, and thyme in the oil and chicken drippings. It may seem like a lot of fat in the pan, but in dishes like these, the oil helps to create a flavorful, silky broth in the end.

The chicken is put back into the pot with some broth, and braised until just cooked through. Then a big bunch of kale leaves (save the stems for roasting) and creamy cannellini beans simmer in the cooking liquid. I like to add some fresh lemon zest at the very end to brighten up the savory, earthy flavors, plus pass around a big bowl of Parmesan cheese at the table. Be sure to use grated (not shredded) Parm, as you want the cheese to melt quickly and dissolve into the broth.

This braise can be made ahead and reheats beautifully, and it pairs nicely with some cornbread or crusty bread for mopping up the broth.

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds bone-in chicken pieces
Freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes (optional)
2 cups low-sodium chicken broth
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more for seasoning
1 bunch kale (about 12 ounces)
1 (15-ounce) can cannellini beans, drained and rinsed
Finely grated zest of 1/2 lemon
Grated Parmesan or Pecorino Romano cheese, for serving

Directions

1. Season the chicken on all sides with salt and pepper.

2. Heat the oil in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat until shimmering.

3. Add the chicken, skin-side down, and sear until browned, about 5 minutes. Flip and brown the other side.

4. Remove the chicken to a plate and set aside.

5. Reduce the heat to medium and add the onion, garlic, thyme, and pepper flakes to the pot (do not remove any of the fat).

6. Season with salt and pepper and sauté until tender, about 7 minutes.

7. Add the reserved chicken and any of its juices, broth, and 1/4 teaspoon salt.

8. Bring to a boil, then cover and simmer, adjusting the heat as needed, until the chicken is cooked through, 10 to 15 minutes.

9. Meanwhile, wash and coarsely chop the kale into bite-sized pieces, removing the tough stems for another use.

10. Remove the chicken to a clean plate.

11. Add the kale and beans to the pot and simmer uncovered, stirring occasionally, until the kale is tender, about 10 minutes.

12. Meanwhile, shred the chicken (use 2 forks if the chicken is still hot) and discard the bones and skin.

13. When the kale is ready, stir in the shredded chicken and lemon zest.

14. Taste and season with more salt and pepper as needed.

15. Top each serving with grated cheese.

Per serving, based on 4 servings. (% daily value): Calories 592 - Fat 30.9 g (47.5%) - Saturated 8.2 g (40.9%) - Trans 0.2 g - Carbs 34.8 g (11.6%) - Fiber 8.7 g (34.9%) - Sugars 3.6 g - Protein 45.9 g (91.7%) - Cholesterol 127.6 mg (42.5%) - Sodium 200.9 mg (8.4%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-quick-braised-chicken-beans-and-greens-227016

Recipe Ginger Chicken and Pasta

The boneless, skinless chicken breasts are cooked fast  poached in their own juices for moist and tender texture. Then we made a simple sauce with just a few ingredients  spicy ginger, wine, and broth, with a little sage for piquancy. Stir in a bag of baby spinach leaves and now you have a complete meal.

Tester's Notes: I've never thought to use ginger in pasta before, but it's quite a delicious pairing. The sauce is light, letting the flavors of the chicken and spinach shine through, and simple enough to pull off on a busy weeknight  especially if you ask your butcher to pound your chicken for you when you purchase it.

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken breasts
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil, unsalted butter, or combination of both
Handful of fresh sage leaves, coarsely chopped
1/2 cup white wine
2 tablespoons minced fresh ginger
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
1 pound dried pasta
1 (10-ounce) bag baby spinach

Directions

1. Pound the chicken to an even thickness with a meat pounder or bottom of a small frying pan. Season with salt and pepper.

2. Heat a large skillet or frying pan over medium-high heat.

3. Add the oil or butter and swirl to cover the bottom.

4. Reduce the heat to medium, add the chicken, and cook undisturbed for 1 minute, until just starting to turn golden-brown. Flip the chicken over, reduce the heat to low, and cover. Cook for 10 minutes. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of salted water to a boil.

5. Remove the pan from the heat and let sit, covered, for another 10 minutes. Check to make sure the chicken is cooked (it should register at least 165°F on an instant-read thermometer). Remove the chicken to a plate and tent with foil to keep warm.

6. Place the pan with its juices back on the stove over medium heat.

7. Add the sage leaves and cook until just wilted.

8. Add the wine and ginger and cook until slightly reduced.

9. Add the broth and simmer until reduced by half.

10. Meanwhile, cook the pasta in salted boiling water according to package instructions.

11. Drain and return the pasta to the pot.

12. Add the ginger sauce and spinach and toss over low heat until the spinach is wilted.

13. Taste and season with salt as needed.

14. Serve the chicken sliced on top of the pasta.

Per serving, based on 4 servings. (% daily value)  Calories 788 - Fat 12.4 g (19.1%) - Saturated 2.4 g (12%) - Trans 0 g - Carbs 91.4 g (30.5%) -Fiber 5.2 g (21%) - Sugars 5 g - Protein 70.2 g (140.4%) - Cholesterol 168.3 mg (56.1%) - Sodium 294.9 mg (12.3%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-ginger-chicken-and-pasta-36892

Recipe Lemon-Rosemary Roast Chicken with Winter Green Stems

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

Stems from 2 to 3 bunches kale, collard greens, or Swiss chard
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 medium lemon
2 cloves garlic, minced
3 sprigs plus 1 teaspoon finely chopped fresh rosemary leaves
3 pounds bone-in chicken pieces
1 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more for seasoning
Freshly ground black pepper

Directions

1. Heat the oven to 425°F and arrange a rack in the middle.

2. Place the stems in a rimmed baking sheet or roasting pan. Drizzle with 1 tablespoon of the oil, season with salt and pepper, and toss to combine. Spread into an even layer.

3. Finely zest the lemon into a large bowl.

4. Cut the lemon into 8 wedges and set aside.

5. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon of olive oil, garlic, and chopped rosemary to the bowl and stir to combine.

6. Add the chicken and toss with your hands to thoroughly coat.

7. Sprinkle with 1 teaspoon salt and pepper and toss to coat again.

8. Arrange the chicken in an even layer over the stems.

9. Arrange the reserved lemon wedges in between the chicken pieces and place the rosemary sprigs over the chicken.

10. Roast until the chicken is golden-brown, cooked through, and the thickest piece registers 165°F on an instant-read thermometer, about 30 to 45 minutes.

11. Let the chicken rest for 5 minutes.

12. Serve with the lemon wedges for squeezing over the chicken and greens stems.

Per serving, based on 4 servings. (% daily value)  Calories 830 - Fat 58.8 g (90.5%) - Saturated 15.8 g (78.9%) - Trans 0.3 g - Carbs 7.7 g (2.6%) - Fiber 3.1 g (12.3%) - Sugars 1.7 g - Protein 66.1 g (132.2%) - Cholesterol 255.1 mg (85%) - Sodium 842.8 mg (35.1%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-lemon-rosemary-roast-chicken-with-winter-green-stems-227121

I think we (north of the equator) would agree that this is definitely soup weather, although I can eat soup year around and enjoy it every time. I also like corn bread with my soup regardless of the kind. It just seems to go together.

Bean with Bacon Soup

10 Servings

Ingredients

1 pound Great Northern White Beans
4 cups Low Sodium Chicken Stock
1 pound Thick-cut Bacon, Cut Into 1 Inch Pieces
1 whole Onion, Diced
2 whole Large Carrots, Peeled And Diced
2 stalks Celery, Diced
Salt And Pepper, to taste
4 cloves Garlic, Minced
2 Tablespoons Tomato Paste
2 whole Bay Leaves
Minced Parsley, To Taste
3 whole Roma Tomatoes, Chopped (optional)

Instructions

1. Pick through the beans and give them a rinse. Put them in a bowl and cover them with water by two inches. Let them soak overnight.

2. Drain the beans and place them in a pot. Add the chicken stock and 4 cups of water. Bring to a boil, then reduce to a simmer.

3. While the beans are cooking, cook the bacon in a large skillet over medium heat until just barely crisp. Remove to a paper towel lined plate. Add 2/3 of the bacon to the beans and reserve the rest for garnish.

4. Drain the bacon grease from the pan and add the onions, carrots, and celery. Season them with some salt and pepper and cook until just beginning to soften, about 3 to 4 minutes.

5. Add the garlic and tomato paste and cook for another minute or two.

6. Add the vegetables to the beans. Add the bay leaf and give it a good stir. Cover and cook on low (to medium-low) until the beans are tender, about 1 1/2 hours. Add a cup of broth if the liquid level gets too low.

7. When ready to serve, taste and add more salt and pepper if needed.

8. If desired, stir in the tomatoes.

9. Serve with chopped reserved bacon and chopped parsley.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/bean-with-bacon-soup

Slow-Cooker Split Pea Soup

What You Need

2 cans (14.5 oz. each) fat-free reduced-sodium chicken broth 
2 cups water 
1/2 cup KRAFT Lite House Italian Dressing 
1 lb. dried split peas, rinsed 
4 carrots, peeled, sliced 
1 onion, chopped 
2 oz. OSCAR MAYER CARVING BOARD Slow Cooked Ham, finely chopped 
2 bay leaves

Make It

1. Bring first 3 ingredients to boil in saucepan. Place remaining ingredients in slow cooker. Add broth mixture; cover with lid.
2. Cook on LOW 8 to 10 hours (or on HIGH 4 to 5 hours); stir.

3. Discard bay leaves.

4. Remove 1 cup soup; place in shallow bowl.

5. Mash peas and vegetable pieces in soup in bowl with fork.

6. Return to slow cooker; stir.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/slow-cooker-split-pe

Slow-Cooker Loaded Baked Potato Soup

What You Need

8 slices OSCAR MAYER Bacon, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
1 onion, finely chopped 
2 Tbsp. flour 
1 carton (32 oz.) fat-free reduced-sodium chicken broth, divided 
3 lb. baking potatoes (about 6 large), peeled, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
1 pkg. (8 oz.) KRAFT Shredded Triple Cheddar Cheese with a TOUCH OF PHILADELPHIA, divided 
1/2 cup milk 
1/2 cup BREAKSTONE'S or KNUDSEN Sour 
1/4 cup chopped fresh chives

Make It

1. Cook and stir bacon in large skillet on medium heat until crisp. Remove bacon from skillet with slotted spoon, reserving 2 Tbsp. drippings in skillet. Drain bacon on paper towels; refrigerate until ready to use.

2. Add onions to drippings in skillet; cook and stir 5 min. or until crisp-tender.

3. Stir in flour; cook and stir 1 min.

4. Add 1 cup broth; cook and stir 2 min. or until sauce comes to boil and thickens.

5. Pour into slow cooker.

6. Stir in remaining broth and potatoes; cover with lid. Cook on LOW 8 to 10 hours (or HIGH 5 to 6 hours).

7. Use slotted spoon to transfer 4 cups potatoes to medium bowl; mash until smooth.

8. Add 1-1/2 cups cheese to remaining mixture in slow cooker; stir until melted. Stir in mashed potatoes and milk; cook, covered, 5 min. or until heated through.

9. Place bacon on paper towel-covered microwaveable plate. Microwave on HIGH 20 to 30 sec. or until heated through. Serve soup topped with bacon, remaining cheese, sour cream and chives.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/slow-cooker-loaded-baked-potato-soup

Chickpea Vegetable Soup

A comforting, hearty vegetable soup packed with chickpeas and loads of veggies. So simple to make, too! Just add everything to a soup pot and simmer!

Author: Katerina | Diethood
Recipe type: Dinner
Serves: Makes 8 Servings

Ingredients

1 tablespoon butter
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 yellow onion, diced
3 carrots, sliced into thin rounds
4 celery stalks, thinly sliced
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 bay leaf
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
2 cans (15 ounces each) chickpeas, drained and rinsed well
1 can (14.5 ounces) diced tomatoes, undrained
½ teaspoon ground turmeric
3 cups low-sodium fat-free chicken broth
1 cup water
shredded Parmesan cheese, for serving (optional)
chopped fresh parsley, for serving (optional)

Instructions

1. Heat butter and oil in a soup pot over medium heat.

2. Add onions, carrots, celery, garlic, bay leaf, salt and pepper; stirring occasionally, cook for 6 to 8 minutes, or until vegetables are tender.

3. Stir in chickpeas and tomatoes; season with turmeric.

4. Add chicken broth and water; mix until well combined, turn up heat to high and bring mixture to a boil.

5. Lower heat to a simmer and continue to cook for 10 more minutes.

6. Remove from heat.

7. Taste for seasonings and adjust accordingly.

8. Garnish with parmesan cheese and parsley.

Serve.

Notes: WW SMART POINTS: 13

RECIPE SOURCE: DIETHOOD

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 Cup Calories: 431 Fat: 11 Saturated fat: 2 Carbohydrates: 65.6 Sugar: 12.9 Sodium: 271 mg Fiber: 18.4 Protein: 20.6 Cholesterol: 4 mg

http://diethood.com/chickpea-vegetable-soup

Creamy Broccoli Soup

5 servings, about 1 cup each

This soup is delicious, warm and guaranteed to make cold fingers toasty again, not to mention hearty and velvety with chopped broccoli and creamy cheeses.

What You Need

1/4 cup chopped onions 
1 Tbsp. butter or margarine 
1 Tbsp. flour 
2 cups milk 
4 oz. (1/2 of 8-oz. pkg.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, cubed 
1/2 lb. (8 oz.) VELVEETA®, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
1 pkg. (10 oz.) frozen chopped broccoli, cooked, drained 
1/4 tsp. ground 
1/8 tsp. pepper

Make It

1. Cook and stir onions in butter in medium saucepan on medium-high heat 3 to 5 min. or until onions are crisp-tender.

2. Whisk in flour until blended.

3. Stir in milk; cook on medium heat 2 min., stirring occasionally.

4. Add cream cheese; cook and stir 2 to 3 min. or until melted.

5. Add remaining ingredients; mix well.

6. Cook 5 min. or until heated through, stirring occasionally.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/creamy-broccoli-soup

I havent had any bread recipes for a while so thought this was the week for a few. As much as I like homemade bread I dont make it very often. Busyworkerbee  I dont think that is correct but it is close  she is from Canada and we have not heard from her for a while  but a couple of years ago she sent me a bread making machine. I have used it but not nearly enough. Think that is going to change.

Low Sugar Gluten Free Banana Bread Muffins

16 muffins

Nutrition Info: Serving Size 1 serving - Calories 148 - Total Fat 6.6 g - Saturated Fat 3 g - Trans Fat 0 g - Cholesterol 37 mg - Sodium 240 mg - Total Carbohydrate 20.4 g - Dietary Fiber 1.3 g - Sugars 2.7 g - Protein 2.2 g - Vitamin C 3% - Vitamin A 4% - Iron 1% - Calcium 4%

Ingredients

3 mashed ripe bananas or about 2 cups mashed
2 eggs
1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk or milk of choice
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 teaspoon gluten free vanilla extract
2 cups gluten free flour ( I used King Arthur)
1 tablespoon ground flaxseed meal
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon gluten free baking soda
1/2 cup sugar free granulated sweetener, I used stevia 2 teaspoons liquid
optional: chopped walnuts, chocolate chips

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. In a large bowl mix together bananas, eggs, vanilla, milk and butter.

3. In another bowl mix together the rest of the dry ingredients.

4. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients then add the 1/4 cup water.

5. Spray a 12 capacity and 6 capacity muffin pan with nonstick cooking spray.

6. Pour batter into muffin cups filling to capacity.

7. Bake 30 minutes or until a toothpick in center comes out clean

http://sugarfreecooking.about.com/od/Breakfast-Recipes/r/Low-Sugar-Gluten-Free-Banana-Bread-Muffins

Multi-Grain Sourdough Boule Author Sue Gray

This sourdough loaf is enhanced with whole grains and a generous topping of seeds.

Yield 1 large loaf.

Ingredients

1 cup boiling water 
1 cup Harvest Grains Blend
2 cups sourdough starter, fed and ready to use
1 3/4 cups King Arthur White Whole Wheat Flour
1 3/4 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
2 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 teaspoons instant yeast
2 tablespoons vegetable oil

Topping

1 tablespoon sesame seeds, artisan bread topping, or your favorite blend of seeds

Instructions

1. In a large mixing bowl, or the bucket of a bread machine, combine the Harvest Grains Blend and boiling water. Let cool to lukewarm

2. Add the fed sourdough starter and the remaining dough ingredients, and mix and knead  by hand, mixer, bread machine or food processor  until you've made soft dough, adding additional water or flour as needed.

3. Cover the dough in the bowl, and let it rise until it's almost doubled, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

4. Turn the dough out onto a lightly greased work surface, and gently fold it over a few times to deflate it. Shape it into a large round.

5.Place the round on a lightly greased baking sheet, and cover it with lightly greased plastic wrap. Or place in a round covered baker, about 4.2-quart and 10" diameter, that's been sprayed with non-stick baking spray and sprinkled with sesame seeds or cornmeal, and put on the cover. Let the loaf rise until it's very puffy, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 425°F.

6. Just before baking, brush with water, and sprinkle with seeds. Use a lame or a very sharp knife to make four slashes across the top of the loaf, in a crosshatch pattern.

7. Bake the bread for 40 minutes.

8. Uncover the loaf if in a covered baker, and continue to bake 10 to 15 minutes, until the loaf is golden brown and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center registers 190°F. (A loaf baked on a baking sheet will need to bake for 38 to 45 minutes total.)

9. Remove the bread from the oven, let sit in the baker for 5 minutes, then turn out and cool on a rack.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/multi-grain-sourdough-boule-recipe

Bread Machine Sourdough Bread

Yield 1 loaf

Ingredients

1 1/2-pound loaf

2 teaspoons active dry yeast or instant yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 teaspoons sugar
2 1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour or Unbleached Bread Flour
2 cups sourdough starter, fed, active, and at room temperature
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 tablespoons lukewarm water

1-pound loaf

1 teaspoon active dry yeast or instant yeast
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon sugar
1 2/3 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour or Unbleached Bread Flour
1 1/3 cups sourdough starter, fed, active, and at room temperature
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
2 tablespoons lukewarm water

Instructions

1. Place the ingredients into the pan of your machine, in the order suggested by the manufacturer

2. Program for French Bread, or a similar long-rising cycle; and press start.

3. Check the dough after about 10 minutes of kneading; add additional water or flour as necessary to make a smooth, soft dough.

4. Remove the bread from the machine when it's done, and cool it on a rack.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/a-quick-history-of-sourdough-recipe

Raisin Walnut Babka

Pastry chef Melissa Weller of Sadelle's in New York City swirls this light and buttery babka with a golden raisin puree, studs it with dark raisins and walnuts and tops it with a luscious cinnamon glaze.

ACTIVE: 1 HR 30 MIN 
TOTAL TIME: 6 HR 
SERVINGS: MAKES TWO 9-INCH BABKAS 
TIME(OTHER): PLUS OVERNIGHT RESTING

INGREDIENTS

DOUGH

4 cups all-purpose flour, preferably King Arthur 
1/3 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar 
2 teaspoons fine sea salt 
1 cup whole milk, warmed 
1 packet dry active yeast 
1 large egg plus 1 large egg yolk 
1 stick plus 2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into tablespoons, at room temperature

FILLING

3 cups golden raisins, soaked in warm water for 10 minutes and drained 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened 
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon 
1 1/2 teaspoons fine sea salt 
1/2 cup dark raisins, soaked in warm water for 10 minutes and drained 
3/4 cup walnuts, toasted and coarsely chopped

GLAZE

1 stick unsalted butter 
6 tablespoons whole milk 
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon fine sea salt 
1 1/2 cups confectioners sugar

DIRECTIONS

MAKE THE DOUGH:

1. In a medium bowl, whisk the flour with the sugar and salt.

2. In a stand mixer fitted with the dough hook, combine the milk with the yeast and let stand until foamy, about 5 minutes.

3. Add the egg and egg yolk and sprinkle the dry ingredients on top.

4. Mix at low speed for 2 minutes.

5. Scrape down the side of the bowl and mix at medium speed until all of the dry ingredients are incorporated and the dough is smooth, about 5 minutes.

6. Add all of the butter at once and mix at low speed until it is fully incorporated and a tacky dough forms, about 3 minutes; scrape down the side of the bowl as needed during mixing.

7. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and let the dough stand at room temperature for 1 hour.

NOTE: Line a large baking sheet with parchment paper and coat the paper generously with nonstick baking spray. Scrape the dough out onto the parchment paper and cut the dough in half. Pat each piece into a neat square. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight.

MAKE THE FILLING:

1. Combine all of the ingredients except the dark raisins and walnuts in a food processor and puree until smooth.

MAKE THE LOAF:

1. Coat two 9-by-4-inch loaf pans with nonstick baking spray and line with parchment paper, allowing 2 inches of overhang on each of the long sides.

2. Roll out each square of dough to a 16-inch square.

3. Using an offset spatula, spread all but 1/2 cup of the raisin puree in an even layer over the dough squares to within 1/2 inch of the edges.

4. Sprinkle the dough evenly with the dark raisins and toasted walnuts.

5. Starting at the long edge nearest you, tightly roll up each dough square jelly rollstyle into a tight log.

6. Using a sharp knife, cut the logs in half crosswise.

7. Using an offset spatula spread 1/4 cup of the reserved filling on the top and sides of 2 of the halves.

8. Set the other halves on top in the opposite direction to form a cross.

9. Twist to form spirals and transfer to the prepared pans.

10. Cover the loaves with a towel and let stand in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 2 hours.

11. Preheat the oven to 375°.

12. Bake the babka in the center of the oven for about 45 minutes, until puffed and well browned.

13. Let cool slightly, then use the parchment paper to lift the babkas out of the pans and onto a rack set over a large rimmed baking sheet. Discard the paper.

MAKE THE GLAZE:

1. In a small saucepan, melt the butter in the milk.

2. Whisk in the remaining ingredients.

3. Spread the glaze on the warm babkas and let stand until set, about 30 minutes.

NO-KNEAD CRUSTY WHITE BREAD DF by: PJ Hamel

Prep: 5 mins. to 10 mins.
Bake: 30 mins. to 40 mins.
Total: 4 hrs. 35 mins. to 7 days 50 mins.
Yield: 3 or 4 loaves, depending on size

Ingredients

3 cups lukewarm water
6 1/2 to 7 1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour*
1 tablespoon salt
1 1/2 tablespoons instant or active dry yeast

Instructions

1. *The flour/liquid ratio is important in this recipe. If you measure flour by sprinkling it into your measuring cup, then gently sweeping off the excess, use 7 1/2 cups. If you measure flour by dipping your cup into the canister, then sweeping off the excess, use 6 1/2 cups. Most accurate of all, and guaranteed to give you the best results, if you measure flour by weight, use 32 ounces.

2. Combine all of the ingredients in a large mixing bowl, or a large (6-quart), food-safe plastic bucket. For first-timers, "lukewarm" means about 105°F, but don't stress over getting the temperatures exact here. Comfortably warm is fine; "OUCH, that's hot!" is not. Yeast is a living thing; treat it nicely.

3. Mix and stir everything together to make very sticky, rough dough. If you have a stand mixer, beat at medium speed with the beater blade for 30 to 60 seconds. If you don't have a mixer, just stir-stir-stir with a big spoon or dough whisk until everything is combined.

4. Next, you're going to let the dough rise. If you've made the dough in a plastic bucket, you're all set  just let it stay there, covering the bucket with a lid or plastic wrap; a shower cap actually works well here. If you've made the dough in a bowl that's not at least 6-quart capacity, transfer it to a large bowl; it's going to raise a lot. There's no need to grease the bowl, though you can if you like; it makes it a bit easier to get the dough out when it's time to bake bread.

5. Cover the bowl or bucket, and let the dough rise at room temperature for 2 hours. Then refrigerate it for at least 2 hours, or for up to about 7 days. (If you're pressed for time, skip the room-temperature rise, and stick it right into the fridge). The longer you keep it in the fridge, the tangier it'll get; if you chill it for 7 days, it will taste like sourdough. Over the course of the first day or so, it'll rise, and then fall. That's OK; that's what it's supposed to do.

6. When you're ready to make bread, sprinkle the top of the dough with flour; this will make it easier to grab a hunk. Grease your hands, and pull off about 1/4 to 1/3 of the dough  a 14-ounce to 19-ounce piece, if you have a scale. It'll be about the size of a softball, or a large grapefruit.

7. Plop the sticky dough onto a floured work surface, and round it into a ball, or a longer log. Don't fuss around trying to make it perfect; just do the best you can.

8. Place the loaf on a piece of parchment (if you're going to use a baking stone); or onto a lightly greased or parchment-lined baking sheet. Sift a light coating of flour over the top; this will help keep the bread moist as it rests before baking.

8. Let the loaf warm to room temperature and rise; this should take about 60 minutes (or longer, up to a couple of hours, if your house is cool). It won't appear to rise upwards that much; rather, it'll seem to settle and expand. Preheat your oven to 450°F while the loaf rests. If you're using a baking stone, position it on a middle rack while the oven preheats. Place a shallow metal or cast iron pan (not glass, Pyrex, or ceramic) on the lowest oven rack, and have 1 cup of hot water ready to go.

9. When you're ready to bake, take a sharp knife and slash the bread 2 or 3 times, making a cut about 1/2" deep. The bread may deflate a bit; that's OK, it'll pick right up in the hot oven.

10. Place the bread in the oven  onto the baking stone, if you're using one, or simply onto a middle rack, if it's on a pan  and carefully pour the 1 cup hot water into the shallow pan on the rack beneath. It'll bubble and steam; close the oven door quickly.

11. Bake the bread for 25 to 35 minutes, until it's a deep, golden brown.

12. Remove the bread from the oven, and cool it on a rack. Store leftover bread in a plastic bag at room temperature.

Tips from our bakers

1. The flour/liquid ratio is important in this recipe. If you measure flour by sprinkling it into your measuring cup, then gently sweeping off the excess, use 7 1/2 cups. If you measure flour by dipping your cup into the canister, then sweeping off the excess, use 6 1/2 cups. Most accurate of all (and guaranteed to give you the best results), if you measure flour by weight, use 32 ounces. Using the same ratio/measuring, you can make a half-recipe if you prefer. While it's great to have dough on hand, it's fine to make less.

2. Want to try this with whole wheat flour? You can absolutely make up to half of the total flour whole wheat, either our Premium or white whole wheat flours. Add additional 2 teaspoons water per cup of whole wheat flour to prevent the dough from being too dry.

3. Would it be better to use bread flour here? Bread flour has more gluten-forming protein, so if you choose to use it in this recipe, the crust will be a bit thicker and you won't get quite the same open-holed structure as with all-purpose. We really prefer the texture of both crust and crumb when all-purpose flour is used. If you do use bread flour, increase the water by about 2 teaspoons per cup of flour to make the requisite sticky dough.

4. Our thanks to Jeff Hertzberg and Zoë François, whose wonderful book, "Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day," is the inspiration for this recipe.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size 1 slice - Servings Per Batch 12 per loaf

Amount Per Serving: Calories 100 cal - Calories from Fat 5 - Total Fat 0g - Saturated Fat 0g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 0mg - Sodium 220mg - Total Carbohydrate 20g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 0g - Protein 4g

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/no-knead-crusty-white-bread-recipe

I was going to put the next recipe in with the soups but it really isnt a soup  you also need to make some cornbread to eat with this.

louisiana red beans and rice

Total Cost: $8.48
Cost Per Serving: $0.85
Serves: 10+

Ingredients

1 lb. kidney beans (dry) $1.36
1 medium yellow onion $0.83
3 stalks celery $0.29
1 large green bell pepper $0.98
1 lb. hot sausage (andouille or kielbasa) $3.28
1 Tbsp vegetable oil $0.04
4 cloves garlic $0.09
2 whole bay leaves $0.05
1 tsp dried thyme $0.05
1 tsp dried oregano $0.05
3 cubes chicken bouillon $0.36
1 tsp/to taste tony chacheres / cajun seasoning $0.05
6 sliced green onions (garnish) $0.45
2 cups uncooked long grain rice $0.60

Instructions

1. The night before cooking, place your beans in a large bowl and cover with double the amount of water. Let soak at room temperature over night. If you forget to do this (like I did), begin with step 1b.

2. To quick soak your beans, place them in a pot with double the amount of cold water. Bring the pot to a boil with a lid and let boil for 2 minutes. Remove the beans from the heat after two minutes and let sit, tightly covered, for one hour.

3. While the beans are soaking, slice the sausage. Some people like to quarter the links lengthwise, then slice to yield small triangular bits. Some like to slice them into half moons but I prefer medallions. Saute the sausage in a large pot over medium/high heat until they are cooked through and nicely browned. Remove them from the pot with a slotted spoon (leave the grease) and refrigerate until later.

4. Clean and dice the onion, celery, green bell pepper and garlic. Add these to the large pot containing the sausage grease and add 1 Tbsp of vegetable oil if needed. Saute the vegetables until they are soft and transparent (about 10 minutes).

5. Drain the soaking water off of the beans, rinse them then add them to the pot. Also add 7 cups of water, the bullion, bay leaves, thyme and oregano. Stir it all together well and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat slightly (medium) and boil until the beans are soft (without a lid, about one hour). If the mixture gets dry, add more water (mine had plenty but keep an eye on it).

6. Once the beans are soft, use the back of a large spoon to smash about half of the beans against the side of the pot. This will give the beans a nice thick creamy texture. Add the sausage back into the pot and continue to boil the mixture until it is to your desired thickness (without a lid, mine took one more hour). Add Tony Chacheres or other Cajun seasoning to your liking. The seasoning contains salt so you will probably not need to add that separately.

7. During the last hour of cooking, prepare the rice. In another large pot, combine two cups of dry rice with 3.5 cups of water. Bring to a boil with a lid then reduce the heat to low and continue to cook until all of the water has absorbed (about 30 minutes).

8. Serve the beans in a bowl (about 1 cup of beans & sausage) with a pile of rice on top (.5-.75 cups of rice). Top the bowl with some freshly sliced green onions.

Cornbread is a great friend to Red Beans n Rice!

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2010/03/louisiana-red-beans-rice

We definitely need some dessert dont you think?

Key Lime Pound Cake BY BARBARA SCHIEVING

The cake has a mild key lime flavor, but the tart glaze gives it a great burst of lime flavor. Its a sweet, moist pound cake, but not quite as dense as most pound cakes, which made it feel like youre eating a little lighter. Served the cake with a dollop of whipped cream and a slice of lime.

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder*
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup unsalted butter, softened
1/2 cup shortening
3 cups sugar*
6 large eggs
1 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon lime zest
1/4 cup fresh Key lime juice

Key Lime Glaze

1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
3 tablespoons fresh Key lime juice
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 325°. In a mixing bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder, and salt; set aside.

2. In the bowl of a stand mixer, beat butter and shortening at medium speed until creamy. Gradually add sugar, beating until light and fluffy. Add eggs, 1 at a time, beating just until blended.

3. Add flour mixture to butter mixture alternating with milk, beginning and ending with flour mixture. Beat at low speed just until blended after each addition.

4. Mix in vanilla, lime zest, and lime juice. Pour batter into a greased and floured 10-inch (12-cup) tube pan. (I used two 6-cup bundt pans.)

5.Bake for 1 hour and 15 minutes to 1 hour and 20 minutes or until a long wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean. (Bake half size Bundts for 50  55 minutes.) Cool in pan on a wire rack 10 to 15 minutes; remove from pan to wire rack.

6. Prepare Key Lime Glaze by whisking together powdered sugar, 3 tablespoons fresh Key lime juice, and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla until smooth. Immediately brush or drizzle over top and sides of cake. Cool completely before serving.

Notes: *I used 2 3/4 cups sugar and 1/4 teaspoon baking powder to adjust for my high altitude.

Adapted from Southern Living.

http://www.barbarabakes.com/key-lime-pound-cake/

Almond Puff 

Ingredients:

1/2 cup butter, room temp
1 c flour
2 Tbsp water
½ cup butter
1 cup water
1 tsp almond extract or vanilla
1 cup flour
3 eggs

frosting

1 1/2 icing sugar for frosting
2 Tbsp butter or soft margarine
1 tsp almond extract
1 - 2 Tbsp water 
1/2 - 1 cup roasted, slivered or chopped almonds

Directions

1. Cut 1/2 c butter into 1 cup flour. Sprinkle 2 Tbsp water over mixture and stir with fork. Round into a ball and divide in half.

2. On ungreased cookie sheet, pat each half into a strip, 12 x 2 1/2 inches, about 3 inches apart.

3. In small - medium saucepan, heat 1/2 c butter and 1 c water to rolling boil.

4. Remove from heat and quickly stir in almond extract and 1 c flour.

5. Stir vigorously over low heat until mixture forms a ball.

6. Remove from heat. Beat in eggs, one at a time, until smooth. At first it will have a slippery texture as you stir, but keep on stirring until each egg is incorporated to make a smooth pastry.

7. Drop by Tbsp on top of strips and then spread evenly, using a wet knife, to cover strips completely, sides included.

8. Bake at 350 F for 60 - 65 min. When you take them out of the oven they will look like funny shaped , flopped French bread. Cool completely.

9. Frost and sprinkle with toasted almonds. Store uncovered or lightly covered with wax paper (room temp) to keep crisp. Can be frozen.

Frosting:

1. Mix icing sugar, (confectioners sugar), soft butter, almond extract and 1  2 Tbsp warm water until smooth and easy to spread with a spoon.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/01/almond-puff

Texas Tornado Cake

Author: Teresa Ambra adapted from Sandy Weikel, when we attended First Baptist Church Indian Rocks, Largo, FL

Serves: 15

Ingredients

1 ½ cups sugar
2 eggs
2 cups Gold Medal UNBLEACHED all-purpose flour (bleached flour toughens baked goods)
1 cup chopped nuts
2 cups fruit cocktail with syrup (16-oz. can)
2 tsp. baking soda
¼ cup brown sugar

Instructions

1. Mix regular sugar, eggs, fruit cocktail, baking soda and flour.

2. Pour into greased and floured 9x13 pan.

3. Combine brown sugar and nuts; sprinkle over batter.

4. Bake at 325° for 40 minutes.

5. Spread icing on cake while hot.

BOILED COCONUT ICING

(Recipe from Sandy Weikel, when we attended First Baptist Church of Indian Rocks, Largo, FL)

Boiled Coconut Icing

This delicious cake is made with fruit cocktail in the batter & has a streusel-nut topping. A boiled coconut topping is poured over the cake while hot. Quick, easy, economical.

Author: Teresa Ambra adapted from Sandy Weikel when we attended First Baptist Church Indian Rocks, Largo, FL

Serves: 15

Ingredients

1 stick butter
1 cup coconut
¾ cup brown sugar
½ cup evaporated milk or half-and-half

Instructions

1. Combine icing ingredients in saucepan and boil for 2 minutes.

2, Spoon over cake while hot.

3. Let cool; cut into squares.

4. Top with a large scoop of vanilla ice cream and you are good to go!

http://cantstayoutofthekitchen.com/2013/09/06/texas-tornado-cake/

Old Fashioned Sugar Cake

Old Fashioned Sugar Cake-made in a cast iron skillet, no icing needed for this light and flavorful cake!

Ingredients

1/2 cup vegetable shortening 
1 cup milk 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
2 cups plus 2 tablespoons all purpose flour 
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar 
4 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
4 large egg whites 
confectioner's sugar for dusting

Instructions

1. Cream together shortening and milk for about 3 minutes, (it will look like small curd cottage cheese.) Add in vanilla.

2. in a separate bowl combine flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Add flour, one third at a time to the milk mixture, blending well after each addition.

3. Lastly, add in egg whites, beating just until all combined.

4. Pour batter into a greased and floured (do not use a spray) 10 inch cast iron skillet.

5. Bake in a preheated 350 degree oven for 40-45 minutes, using a toothpick inserted in the center to test for doneness.

6. Let cool on wire rack for at least 45 minutes before serving, lightly dust with powdered sugar if desired.

Notes: You can also bake this in 10 inch casserole dish or a 10 inch baking pan.

http://chocolatechocolateandmore.com/old-fashioned-sugar-cake/

Chocolate Lasagna

Prep Time: 20mn
Total Time: 1hr 20mn

INGREDIENTS

1 package regular Oreo cookies (Not Double Stuff)  about 36 cookies
6 Tablespoon butter, melted
8 ounce package cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup granulated sugar
2 Tablespoons cold milk
12 ounce tub Cool Whip, divided
3.9 ounce packages Chocolate Instant Pudding.
3 1/4 cups cold milk
1 1/2 cups mini chocolate chips

DIRECTIONS

1. Begin by crushing 36 Oreo cookies. Use a food processor for this, but you could also place them in a large ziplock bag and crush them with a rolling pin. When the Oreos have turned into fine crumbs, you are done.

2. Transfer the Oreo crumbs to a large bowl.

3. Stir in 6 tablespoons melted butter and use a fork to incorporate the butter into the cookie crumbs. When the butter is distributed, transfer the mixture to a 9 x 13 inch baking dish. Press the crumbs into the bottom of the pan. Place the pan in the refrigerator while you work on the additional layers.

4. Mix the cream cheese with a mixer until light and fluffy.

5. Add in 2 Tablespoons of milk, and sugar, and mix well. Stir in 1 and 1/4 cups Cool Whip. Spread this mixture over the crust.

6. In a bowl, combine chocolate instant pudding with 3 and 1/4 cups cold milk. Whisk for several minutes until the pudding starts to thicken.

7. Use a spatula to spread the mixture over the previous cream cheese layer.

8. Allow the dessert to rest for about 5 minutes so that the pudding can firm up further.

9. Spread the remaining Cool Whip over the top. Sprinkle mini chocolate chips evenly over the top.

10. Place in the freezer for 1 hour, or the refrigerator for 4 hours before serving.

http://www.centercutcook.com/chocolate-lasagna/

Rice Pudding bars with Oreo and Pumpkin crust

If youre looking for a delicious dessert thats super easy and quick to make but looks scrumptious and fancy, these pumpkin rice pudding bars are just what you need. Perfect for a party too!

Ingredients

20 Oreo cookies 
30 butter biscuits of your choice (no cream) 
4 tablespoons unsalted butter (solid) 
2 large eggs 
6 tablespoons light sour cream 
1 small cup of rice 
4 cups plain water (same you used to measure the rice) 
3 handfuls fresh, grated pumpkin 
9 tablespoons sugar 
1 tablespoon vanilla sugar 
1 tablespoon cinnamon 
My Salted caramel sauce (optional) 
1 baking sheet 8 x 8 
Baking paper

Instructions

1. In a medium pot, put 1 cup of rice and water to boil. When water has completely evaporated, remove the pot from stove, add 6 tablespoons of sugar, 1 tablespoon vanilla sugar and cover with a lid. Leave on a side.

2. Line the baking sheet with baking paper.

3. Prepare the Oreo crust by crushing the Oreos and mixing with 2 tablespoons of melted butter (you can use a food processor if you want very fine crumbs; I like a bit more crunchiness in my crust so I crushed the Oreos with a fork which is more time consuming and it also requires some physical effort).

4. Place the Oreo crust in the prepared baking sheet and lightly press with a spoon to form an even layer. Keep in the fridge while following the next steps.

5. Place the grated pumpkin in a skillet with 1 tablespoon of butter and 3 tablespoons of sugar; cook until pumpkin gets soft. Add a tablespoon of cinnamon when almost ready.

6. Crush the butter biscuits (or use a food processor) and combine with the pumpkin cinnamon mixture. Mix well until all biscuits are well coated.

7. Place over the Oreo crust and using a wet tablespoon, form an even layer.

8. Heat the oven at 350 F.

9. Beat 2 eggs and mix with 6 tablespoons of sour cream.

10. Pour 2/3 of the mixture over rice and blend well.

11. Pour the rice mixture over the pumpkin and Oreo crusts and spread evenly.

12. Pour the remaining eggs sour cream mixture and spread evenly using a spoon; dont press into the rice mixture.

13. Place the baking sheet in the middle of your oven and bake until golden (approximately 30 minutes). Keep an eye on the oven if it tends to burn, you may need to bake for less than 30 minutes.

14. Enjoy your delicious Pumpkin Rice Pudding Bars with a bit of salted caramel sauce or a dollop of whipped cream.

http://theseamanmom.com/pumpkin-rice-pudding-bars-with-oreo-and-pumpkin-crust/

Salted Caramel Sauce recipe

Materials needed:

200 g = 7 oz sugar
2 tablespoons water
90 g = 3 oz butter
200 ml = 6 oz heavy cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
Fairly deep saucepan

Directions:

1. Place sugar with 2 tablespoons of cold water in a saucepan.

2. Place the pan over medium heat and let it boil.

3. Watch the saucepan until the water evaporates and the sugar becomes golden brown.

3. As soon as the sugar has reached the desired color, add the butter and stir vigorously with a whisk until butter is completely dissolved.

4. Separately, in a kettle or a saucepan, heat the cream.

5. Once the butter melts completely, pull the pan from the heat and add cream, stirring vigorously with a whisk. The composition will bubble and swell a lot at this stage.

6. Add the vanilla extract and salt and mix well. Also now add 1/2 teaspoon of lemon juice.

7. Pour the salted caramel sauce in a jar and let it cool at room temperature, then refrigerate.

8. Slightly warm when serving the sauce.

http://theseamanmom.com/salted-caramel-sauce-recipe/2/

Triple Chocolate Tart By Heidi (not my Heidi  another Heidi)

Triple chocolate tart  need I say more? Oh yes, its LCHF {Low Carb High Fat}, Sugar-Free and Banting-friendly! This chocolate tart has a chocolate & coconut macaroon base, a chocolate ganache layer and a rich chocolate mousse body with a hint of coffee and brandy. It is pure chocolate bliss!

Servings: 8-10
Time: 1hr
Difficulty: a bit of effort

You will need:

For the base

115 g dark chocolate {70%}
400 g desiccated coconut {unsweetened}
60 g xylitol
30 g cocoa powder {unsweetened}
3 egg whites
pinch of salt
1 tsp vanilla

For the ganache

1/2 cup dark chocolate chips {70%}
1/3 cup cream

For the mousse

85 g dark chocolate {70%}
85 g butter
30 ml strong brewed coffee
5 egg yolks
2 egg whites
40 g powdered xylitol
1 tbsp. brandy
1/2 tbsp. water
pinch of salt
1/2 tsp. vanilla
1/2 cup cream
1 tbsp. cocoa powder

Start with the base:

1. Melt the chocolate over a pot of simmering water {double-boiler} and let it cool a bit.
{Keep the pot of simmering water going, youll need it again for the mousse.}

2. Blitz everything else together in a blender until smooth.

3. Add the chocolate and mix again.

4. Scoop most of the macaroon mixture into a deep, loose-bottomed tart dish and press it down into a 1 cm layer. {You might have some macaroon mix leftover  if thats the case, just place small dollops onto a baking sheet and bake some extra macaroons.}

5. Bake at 160C for 15 minutes. Let it cool.

For the ganache:

1. simply heat the cream until almost boiling.

2. Pour it over the chocolate chips and let it stand for a few minutes.

3. Whisk until smooth then pour onto the cooled macaroon base.

Finally, the mousse:

1. Over the pot of simmering water, melt the butter, chocolate and coffee.

2. Set aside and allow to cool slightly.

3. Place the egg yolks, xylitol, brandy and water in a mixing bowl onto the pot of simmering water.

4. Using an electric mixer, whisk until the mixture becomes pale, thick and creamy. This takes about 5 minutes.

5. Remove from the boiler and continue to whisk until it returns to room temperature and continues to thicken. Another 5-10 minutes.

6. Once its cooled, fold in the chocolate mixture.

7. In a stand mixer, whip the egg whites, salt & vanilla until stiff.

8. Fold the egg whites into the chocolate mixture.

9. Using the same stand mixer {no need for rinsing}, whip the cream and cocoa together until thick.

10. Fold it into the chocolate mousse.

11. Pour the mousse onto the macaroon and ganache base and let it set in the freezer.

12. To serve, remove the outer ring from the tart dish and slice.

13. Once sliced, allow it to thaw a little before serving.

NOTE: This tart keeps really well in the freezer, so you can make it well in advance, or if you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 22nd January, 2016* by Darowil

*Martinas* sister continues to have problems with her wound - required draining early in the week.

*Darowil* had the first open inspections on the house - some real interest shown.

*Sugarsugars* friend has returned home to spend her last days there.

The first chemo at home for *Swedenme's* DS1 went very well. However he is not feeling well now ?chemo related or related to blood he was coughing up.

*TNS* popped in to see how people are going- especially those in the big storm. A few of our members affected but no one seems to have had problems from it. *Kathleendoris* has also come for a visit - things have been going fine overall for them.

*Carens* son was married Saturday - a Narnia themed wedding which Caren attended via technology.

*mags7* had a fall and broke her wrist- right wrist, right handed so not right hand to break.

*Budasha* has a viral infection in eye - on eye drops for 2 weeks

A workmate of *Pacers* had a son die leaving 3 young children - his aunt who also works with her broke vertebrae late last year so very short staffed at work.

Last week we heard that *Rookies* DD had anaemia- her iron levels are very low and they do want to do a colonoscopy.

*Sam's* SIL Gary and GD Bailee were just in a collision as they turned into their drive. Both are hopefully okay.....Update, Gary has been taken to ER with a suspected concussion, and Bailee appears to be fine.

PHOTOS
3 - *Busyworkerbee* - Cabled, hooded cowl
4 - *Sorlena * - Guernsey
5 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie dress/Christmas mug
11 - *Oneapril* - Snowstorm Jonas
16 - *Oneapril* - 17 inches of snow!
21 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie dresses
22 - *Busyworkerbee* - Birthday cat!
27 - *Caren* - Wedding photos
31 - *Railyn* - Christmas stockings
32 - *Caren* - More wedding photos
33 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie dresses
33 - *Gwen* - Rolled brim hat
35 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawings
38 - *Railyn* - Christmas stocking
42 - *Kate* - Cairngorm funicular railway
48 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie dress 
49 - *Gwen* - Shawl
53 - *TNS* - Yarn
64 - *Sugarsugar* - Flooding
64 - *Caren* - Fingerless gloves
69 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie tulip skirt & top
71 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie Valentine dress
75 - *Rookie* - DGDs
83 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie skating outfit
86 - *Gwen* - Crest of a Wave shawl
86 - *Bonnie* - Anemone hats/PineTree hats
90 - *Swedenme* - Rabbit on the roof!
94 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie vest

RECIPES
3 - *Sam* - Healthy Buckeyes (link)
60 - *Gwen* - Pork chops and rice

CRAFTS
4 - *Sam* - Biscotti yarns (link)
18 - *Gwen* - Body butter
36 - *Gwen* - How to wind a center pull ball by hand (link)
47 - *Tami* - Crochet socks (link) 
51 - *Sam* - Crochet heart dress (link)
58 - *Sam* - Crocheted hearts (link)
82 - *Sam* - Baby Moc-a-Soc Knit Pattern (link)
86 - *Bonnie* - Crest of a Wave shawl pattern (link)
92 - *Bonnie* - Knitting tendrils video (link)
93 - *Budasha* - Knitting patterns (link)

OTHERS
11 - *Lurker* - 2015 hottest year ever (link)
12 - *Bonnie* - La Loche (link)
31 - *Bonnie* - Funny / Mycoplasma pneumonia (links)
44 - *Lurker* - Swimming with elephants & sharks (link)
65 - *Rookie* - Ruby Lane jewellery (link)
69 - *Bonnie* - Snowmobile (link)
73 - *Sam* - Mercedes SLS AMG (link)
74 - *Darowil* - Coorong bushranger (link)
82 - *Sam* - Anti-ageing nutrients
84 - *Sam* - L L Bean boots (link)
85 - *Bonnie* - Muckboots (link)
93 - *Rookie* - Spiraliser (link)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the accident. Prayers that Gary will be ok.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam how are Gary and Bailee?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear of the accident, Sam. What a way for the Tea Party to begin, praying that Gary is not too badly hurt, I gather Bailee is alright.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the opening Sam and I hope both Gary and Bailee are alright


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Hope family well. Thank you for recipes.
Daralene, almost bought that book! Will go back and buy it. What brand pillows?
Sonja, glad you got to walk, even if short walk.
Maya and I had our hour walk. Death Valley trip tomorrow cancelled. But I'm actually glad. It would be a 10-12 hour day and truthfully I'm not up for it myself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hoping Gary and Bailee and the woman who hit them are all okay. Concussions are no fun, even mild ones (I had a concussion and whiplash when we were rear-ended years ago); he's going to have quite a headache if that's the case, poor soul.

The ginger pasta recipe sounds good--I love ginger with chicken. I might have everything except the chicken!

I've had a dress hanging in my closet for years that I have never worn; it's a nice dress, but the occasion for which I got it didn't happen after all, and I've not had other reasons to wear it. It's lost a couple of buttons (which are of course nowhere to be found :roll: ) and I'm thinking I could maybe do some crocheted edging to sew on and replace the buttons (there are a LOT of buttons, so I may or may not have enough of one kind) so that I could wear it for something...it would be suitable for Easter, I think. I just don't know if I want to do all that work to wear it once. LOL I had practically forgotten it was there and happened to notice it in the back yesterday. Maybe a project for when the Guernsey is finished, and yes, I know I owe you an updated photo (it should be soon).

The armhole gusset is about halfway, so I am hopeful I can get to the dividing point tonight; we shall see.

Hugs & blessings to all and healing thoughts and comfort to those who are ill or who have lost people recently.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. I hope the accident hasn't caused serious harm . 
The swordfish and the chicken recipes sound good. 
I hope you are able to sort out your quilt, Sam. It's a shame that it's in the attic and you can use it now. 
My sister has had trouble with her wound again and more trouble sorting out help and to cut a very long story short it's now infected, very painful and she is on antibiotics and feeling rotten. The hospital phoned as they'd want to discuss the next stage of her treatment, but she said she wants to get this stage over with first. Please keep her in yor prayers.
I went for lunch with my eldest today. Just a bit of soup and cake as I still am not fully better, and on the way out he spotted a handbag that would go with a coat I have and so I had to buy it, didn't I? This is the son who forbad me from buying any more bags when he saw how many I had. ,,, he says he has surrendered now! 
All needing them are in my prayers and all take care in the storms, cold, snow or heat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. I hope the accident hasn't caused serious harm .
> The swordfish and the chicken recipes sound good.
> I hope you are able to sort out your quilt, Sam. It's a shame that it's in the attic and you can use it now.
> My sister has had trouble with her wound again and more trouble sorting out help and to cut a very long story short it's now infected, very painful and she is on antibiotics and feeling rotten. The hospital phoned as they'd want to discuss the next stage of her treatment, but she said she wants to get this stage over with first. Please keep her in yor prayers.
> ...


Sorry to hear your sister is having such a rough time, and that you are still not 100%. Lucky you with your new bag- can't have too many, like matching up your shoes!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear your sister is having such a rough time, and that you are still not 100%. Lucky you with your new bag- can't have too many, like matching up your shoes!


Too true Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Too true Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is all corrected now - sorry it took so long. i will wait to hear form heidi - think she is being undulated with calls - her bff amy called - gary's son tory called and several other people. they will all be calling her cell phone. 

finally got blanco in. he stood out in the front yard and barked the entire time - from crash to when they finally towed the car and truck away. i'm surprised the police didn't say anything. so now he is ensconced on my chair in a tight circle of white fluff - half which will remain on the chair when he leaves. lol he is such a dear - i don't mind.

i am here alone - the three boys are across the street and everyone else in in the emergency room. alexis will be here later - she was coming home this weekend but had to work unti 6:30PM. it is about an hour drive - hopefully by then everyone will be home. not sure if they will keep gary or not - he couldn't remember anything about the accident. 

i am so weepy - i won't rest easy until i know everyone is ok. there were no skid marks - the woman didn't even try to stop - wonder if she was texting. i think the airbag banged her up some but otherwise she was ok which is good. 

i hope the rest of the night is uneventful - don't need anymore stress. 

tons of healing energy zooming to wrap around your sister in warm healing goodness and get her back in the pink real soon. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Speedy healing thoughts coming to your sister and you, Martina. Good that the new bag cheered you a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a woman can never have too many bags - as heidi will attest to. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. I hope the accident hasn't caused serious harm .
> The swordfish and the chicken recipes sound good.
> I hope you are able to sort out your quilt, Sam. It's a shame that it's in the attic and you can use it now.
> My sister has had trouble with her wound again and more trouble sorting out help and to cut a very long story short it's now infected, very painful and she is on antibiotics and feeling rotten. The hospital phoned as they'd want to discuss the next stage of her treatment, but she said she wants to get this stage over with first. Please keep her in yor prayers.
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Morning from a damp South East Queensland.

bbl after finishing last week's ktp, about 10 pages to go


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam it's natural to be upset and weepy, your loved ones have been in an accident and you are suffering from shock too. Get a warm drink and sit and rest, they don't need you ill too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope both you & your sister are feeling better soon.



martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. I hope the accident hasn't caused serious harm .
> The swordfish and the chicken recipes sound good.
> I hope you are able to sort out your quilt, Sam. It's a shame that it's in the attic and you can use it now.
> My sister has had trouble with her wound again and more trouble sorting out help and to cut a very long story short it's now infected, very painful and she is on antibiotics and feeling rotten. The hospital phoned as they'd want to discuss the next stage of her treatment, but she said she wants to get this stage over with first. Please keep her in yor prayers.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was someone talking about elephants? the pattern is free since it is a test knit. --- sam

http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2016/01/test-knit-for-everett-the-elephant.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FXNITB+%28Natural+Suburbia%29


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam thanks for another great tea party.

I hope Gary & Bailee are OK & also the lady who hit them


Thanks for the great summaries, Ladies.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot, will catch up tomorrow. 
Sending tons of healing thoughts to you and yours. 
Good nite all


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam I bet you are weepy. It is scary when someone you love is injured and in an accident. Your ktp prayer warriors will get on the job.&#128519;

2nd page tonight. Woot woot.&#128513; haven't been on this early in a while.

So excited for you HandyFamily &#128077;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great sock, Kati!

Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Right - all caught up both ktps.

Martina, hugs to your sister and :XD: for your son's new attitude to your bag collection. Can never have too many bags.

Sam, make yourself a sweet cup of tea and relax, cuddle one of the cats or dogs you have there, glad the accident was not worse, do watch Bailey as tomorrow, bless her, she will most likely be sore. Gary is in best place, sounds like he gained a head knock if he cannot remember what happened. Heidi will no doubt, speak to you when more news comes up. {{{{{{{Sam}}}}}}} Also glad the other driver not too badly injured. Of course, the police will now have to sort out what happened. Thank goodness Bailey will be able to help there.

Am currently redoing cast off on first of sole up socks, will put pic up from tablet when done.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:mrgreen: Kati, can not do heel flaps of any sort without big holes so well done.

Sorlenna - wow, wonderful work so far. Looking forward to finished product.

Do have a big project in works, make that 2 actually, doing another MKAL with Melody's Makings, far as I can tell from what has been put up so far, it will some sort of lace top. The other is to rework the Croc Top Socks for a workshop later in year for a Shirley workshop. Will keep you all posted on that one. Not happy with the way the sock part fits me. May make it a combination knit and crochet project as I quite like the sole up socks I have made.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. I hope the accident hasn't caused serious harm .
> The swordfish and the chicken recipes sound good.
> I hope you are able to sort out your quilt, Sam. It's a shame that it's in the attic and you can use it now.
> My sister has had trouble with her wound again and more trouble sorting out help and to cut a very long story short it's now infected, very painful and she is on antibiotics and feeling rotten. The hospital phoned as they'd want to discuss the next stage of her treatment, but she said she wants to get this stage over with first. Please keep her in yor prayers.
> ...


Praying that she recovers quickly. And that they can get onto the next stage of treatment soon. I understand why she doesn't want to think about the nextstage yet but the sooner they can start the better (though I would be surprised if they started until it was healed- but they can have planned what to do and start as soon as she is ready to begin. But things change all the time so it might not stop them starting ).


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


It's really beautiful! All the work on the small needles pays off!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


Well done- they are addicitve you so realise?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


Looks really good. Tempting me to get mine back out (the main knitting I bought to Maryanne's was a box of WIPs which includes my Guernsey I started when Julie had her workshop running). But i need to work out where I was up to- I had it on a lovely stitch counter app on my old phone. Maryanne decided I didn't need it so deleted the app- and then proceeded to lose the phone as well. So it isn't my fault I have no idea where I am up to (this time anyway).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


Well done, Kati!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam I do hope that Gary and Bailee are both OK. You are allowed to be shaken and weepy- especially when it happens at home you aren't as seperated from it as if it happened away from home and you just heard about it. How are the kids taking it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


It is going to look tremendous, Sorlenna! They do go slowly at that gauge!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks really good. Tempting me to get mine back out (the main knitting I bought to Maryanne's was a box of WIPs which includes my Guernsey I started when Julie had her workshop running). But i need to work out where I was up to- I had it on a lovely stitch counter app on my old phone. Maryanne decided I didn't need it so deleted the app- and then proceeded to lose the phone as well. So it isn't my fault I have no idea where I am up to (this time anyway).


Ah, yes, the "helpful" offspring do cause trouble at times! I have done the pattern so many times now I think I could find my place even if I didn't mark it off, but I have to have a pencil-on-paper tally to be sure. At least right now I could count the gusset stitches and work out where I am, but now I'm just hoping to finish it while it's still cold enough to wear this winter. :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

HandyFamily, yeah, good work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, hate when that happens, been there, done that more than once.
Sam, hugs, of course you are upset. As Mel said, prayer warriors on duty. 
Sorienna, lovely jumper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, yes, the "helpful" offspring do cause trouble at times! I have done the pattern so many times now I think I could find my place even if I didn't mark it off, but I have to have a pencil-on-paper tally to be sure. At least right now I could count the gusset stitches and work out where I am, but now I'm just hoping to finish it while it's still cold enough to wear this winter. :XD:


A race against time, and the elements?!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


Interesting! I think some UFO socks I have just lost their needles while I was hunting through a box- these are conventional top down ones.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam - so scary. Prayers for Gary's health and comfort for your family. Nice recipes, too - thanks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Terrific knitting, Sorlenna!


Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A race against time, and the elements?!


Well, of course I can store it until next winter, but who wants to wait?! :mrgreen:



busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


Very interesting--it's fun to learn something new, and glad your issues are worked out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thought I'd make it to page 1 but no such luck....oh well, page 3 isn't bad. Now back to the beginning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> A race against time, and the elements?!
> 
> Well, of course I can store it until next winter, but who wants to wait?! .


Especially with such a statement as this one is going to be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thought I'd make it to page 1 but no such luck....oh well, page 3 isn't bad. Now back to the beginning.


You need to be on the ball, and nearly three hours earlier, Liz!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome. doesn't if feel good to accomplish something new. You did a nice job.


HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is looking great Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it is all corrected now - sorry it took so long. i will wait to hear form heidi - think she is being undulated with calls - her bff amy called - gary's son tory called and several other people. they will all be calling her cell phone.
> 
> finally got blanco in. he stood out in the front yard and barked the entire time - from crash to when they finally towed the car and truck away. i'm surprised the police didn't say anything. so now he is ensconced on my chair in a tight circle of white fluff - half which will remain on the chair when he leaves. lol he is such a dear - i don't mind.
> 
> ...


It's 3 hours since I read this post and I'm hoping that you have received good news about Gary. You and your family must be so stressed.

I've gone through your recipes and the chicken ones sound so good. I saw the chocolate tart and thought I'd like to make that but I don't know what xylitol is??

Kate and ladies, thanks again for the summary.

Went to the doctor today and he says my eye looks better but I have a bit of infection in my right as well. Not as bad as the left though. He checked the pressure in my eyes and it's a bit elevated but nothing too severe, thank goodness. I'll see him in a couple of weeks just to make sure everything is okay.
Back to reading.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice looking Heather. Good for you!


busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


You did well for the first time. I haven't knit socks in years. Made so many when I was a teenager that it doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


Looking good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


Wow, they are really nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's 3 hours since I read this post and I'm hoping that you have received good news about Gary. You and your family must be so stressed.
> 
> I've gone through your recipes and the chicken ones sound so good. I saw the chocolate tart and thought I'd like to make that but I don't know what xylitol is??
> 
> ...


Glad the eye is a bit better!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You need to be on the ball, and nearly three hours earlier, Liz!!!!!


I know, but I was out and then had to cuddle with Candy for a while before I could get back on here. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the eye is a bit better!


Thanks. How's your weather now? It's about 20F here and too cool for me to be out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know, but I was out and then had to cuddle with Candy for a while before I could get back on here. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Too hot here for many cuddles!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so should do some clean up around here. Everything seems to take a back seat when TP rolls around.

Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. How's your weather now? It's about 20F here and too cool for me to be out.


26- 27* C- hotter in the house- still in full blast of the fan!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Heather I really like your socks as well. &#128077;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.boredpanda.com/new-zealand-roads-travel-photography-albert-oriol/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter

These are all South Island roads.

Hoping Sam is resting and recovering from the shock.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you Sam for your weekly post - I look forward to it.
This week I will try the Ginger Chicken and Pasta recipe as it sounds really nice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot. You are already 4 pages ahead of me! I still have a could pages to go on last week. About bed time. Hope no bad dreams tonight. Getting old. 

Managed dishes and 2 loads of laundry and made mommy and me aprons for Amber and Arriana. Her party is tomorrow. And DH's sister's bday is also tomorrow with party. Of course they overlap. We will go there after Arriana's party 

Prayers for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you Sam for your weekly post - I look forward to it.
> This week I will try the Ginger Chicken and Pasta recipe as it sounds really nice.


Hi, Bundyanne, good to see you again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Marking my spot. You are already 4 pages ahead of me! I still have a could pages to go on last week. About bed time. Hope no bad dreams tonight. Getting old.
> 
> Managed dishes and 2 loads of laundry and made mommy and me aprons for Amber and Arriana. Her party is tomorrow. And DH's sister's bday is also tomorrow with party. Of course they overlap. We will go there after Arriana's party
> 
> Prayers for all.


They would overlap! Sleep well I hope, and happy day tomorrow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. I hope the accident hasn't caused serious harm .
> The swordfish and the chicken recipes sound good.
> I hope you are able to sort out your quilt, Sam. It's a shame that it's in the attic and you can use it now.
> My sister has had trouble with her wound again and more trouble sorting out help and to cut a very long story short it's now infected, very painful and she is on antibiotics and feeling rotten. The hospital phoned as they'd want to discuss the next stage of her treatment, but she said she wants to get this stage over with first. Please keep her in yor prayers.
> ...


Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I'm with you cuddling fur baby tops being on page 1.
Julie, beautiful scenery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it is all corrected now - sorry it took so long. i will wait to hear form heidi - think she is being undulated with calls - her bff amy called - gary's son tory called and several other people. they will all be calling her cell phone.
> 
> finally got blanco in. he stood out in the front yard and barked the entire time - from crash to when they finally towed the car and truck away. i'm surprised the police didn't say anything. so now he is ensconced on my chair in a tight circle of white fluff - half which will remain on the chair when he leaves. lol he is such a dear - i don't mind.
> 
> ...


Sam don't worry about corrections. We appreciate all you do. You have enough on your mind. I am glad the boys are across the street and not with you. Prayers continue. You may want to suggest that Gary and Heidi request that the police check phone records for the other driver.

Ladies thank you for the summary.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just checked in to see if there was any news about Gary and Bailee. Getting ready to go on to bed. Martina prayers for your sister; bless her heart she has really had a time with this wound healing. Keeping all in need wrapped in prayers....this includes you too Sam. {{{hugs all around}}} Will check in tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam it's natural to be upset and weepy, your loved ones have been in an accident and you are suffering from shock too. Get a warm drink and sit and rest, they don't need you ill too.


Well said.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I'm with you cuddling fur baby tops being on page 1.
> Julie, beautiful scenery.


I love the South Island in particular!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


Well done!!! That is what my DH always requests also. Warning. Socks are addictive!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


Nice! I have not seen that toe before.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's 3 hours since I read this post and I'm hoping that you have received good news about Gary. You and your family must be so stressed.
> 
> I've gone through your recipes and the chicken ones sound so good. I saw the chocolate tart and thought I'd like to make that but I don't know what xylitol is??
> 
> ...


Xylitole is an artificial sweetener that you should be able to substitute for equal amounts regular white sugar.

Glad your eye is improving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They would overlap! Sleep well I hope, and happy day tomorrow!


Of course! We will miss eating at the restaurant with SIL but can go to the house for cake and ice cream. Cake and ice cream twice in one day! I won't like my glucose readings on Monday morning. As for sleeping, from your lips to God's ears, please! Last page and I will be caught up and I will go to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War II were made of wood.

January 29
1954 - Oprah Winfrey
1945 - Tom Selleck
(1820-1913) - Harriet Tubman

January 29, 1845
Edgar Allan Poe's poem "The Raven" was first published, in the New York Evening Mirror


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice! I have not seen that toe before.


The book has Centered Double Decreases going from where the toe section starts on each side up to center point. I was not certain how this extra thickness at the point of big toe would work for me, shattered a bone in right foot big toe some years ago and cannot stand pressure on that toe anymore, so changed that to ssk, k2tog to give the double decrease needed. I like the look that I have achieved.

About to tackle a set of these for a friend. Hers will be bright green (someone loves frogs)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.

Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. &#128513;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.
> 
> Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. 😁


lovely colours. too, Mel!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work sorlenna - this is going to be a real beauty. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look great. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you just love google? --- sam

Xylitol /ˈzaɪlɪtɒl/ is a sugar alcohol used as a sweetener. The name derives from Greek: ξύλον, xyl[on], "wood" + suffix -itol, used to denote sugar alcohols. Xylitol is categorized as a polyalcohol or sugar alcohol. Wikipedia



budasha said:


> It's 3 hours since I read this post and I'm hoping that you have received good news about Gary. You and your family must be so stressed.
> 
> I've gone through your recipes and the chicken ones sound so good. I saw the chocolate tart and thought I'd like to make that but I don't know what xylitol is??
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way liz to help your eye heal quickly. --- sam



budasha said:


> It's 3 hours since I read this post and I'm hoping that you have received good news about Gary. You and your family must be so stressed.
> 
> I've gone through your recipes and the chicken ones sound so good. I saw the chocolate tart and thought I'd like to make that but I don't know what xylitol is??
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey bundyanne - good to see you. have you been knitting up a storm since you were here last? --- sam



bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you Sam for your weekly post - I look forward to it.
> This week I will try the Ginger Chicken and Pasta recipe as it sounds really nice.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

What a news filled day for TP, I have the sick and injured ones in my prayers This includes you too Sam. Hope the news from Gary is good. What a terrible thing to happen and worse that is was right in front of home. 
Mel, I would faint if DH bought me yarn. He will buy me other things but never yarn. Enjoy being giddy. It is good for the soul. How is Gage feeling?
Today was so warm that I was able to be outside without even a sweater. Strange weather for January.
I need to load the dishwasher and get to bed. Play nice and have fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

greg picked out some lovely colors. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.
> 
> Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. 😁


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've made it to the part for front and back! Woohoo! So now I will work those separately and get a photo once I am underway with that, hoping tomorrow to get a significant amount done. I do have to remember to work the charts backward for the wrong side rows... :XD:

Now turning in for the night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kati, great socks, would never know it was your first pair.

Sorleena, Gansey is looking so pretty, can't wait to see it done.

Heather, interesting looking socks, I never heard of starting from the sole, seems like there are endless patterns for socks.

Tami, have a great time tomorrow at the birthday parties.

Sam, any news on Gary? Hope he's doing OK.

Melody, great yarn, nice colors. My DH sure wouldn't bring me yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War II were made of wood.
> 
> January 29
> 1954 - Oprah Winfrey
> ...


I didn't realize Tom Selleck was so old. He's aged well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. I hope the accident hasn't caused serious harm .
> The swordfish and the chicken recipes sound good.
> I hope you are able to sort out your quilt, Sam. It's a shame that it's in the attic and you can use it now.
> My sister has had trouble with her wound again and more trouble sorting out help and to cut a very long story short it's now infected, very painful and she is on antibiotics and feeling rotten. The hospital phoned as they'd want to discuss the next stage of her treatment, but she said she wants to get this stage over with first. Please keep her in yor prayers.
> ...


 I'm sorry to hear that your sister is having such a rotten time Mary , why can't these things just go smoothly . I hope the antibiotics work and the wound finally starts to heal
Hope you too are feeling a lot better this morning too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


Sock looks great , now you have to make the other one :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).[/quote
> 
> Your Guernsey is coming along great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice looking Heather. Good for you!


Socks look great Heather


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


That is wonderful. Now you will join all our super sock knitters like Darowil! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, yes, the "helpful" offspring do cause trouble at times! I have done the pattern so many times now I think I could find my place even if I didn't mark it off, but I have to have a pencil-on-paper tally to be sure. At least right now I could count the gusset stitches and work out where I am, but now I'm just hoping to finish it while it's still cold enough to wear this winter. :XD:


Th eproblem is that each pattern ahd a different number of rows- and some odd number and others even number so rarely if ever do they match up. But yes I had worked out them out at the time but sure can't remember them now.

Well I went and bought some yarn today. Wanted to do a cardigan for Elizabeth that I had done for Maryanne once I knew she was a girl. Got yarn soon after Elizabeth was born but wrong weight. So went to get the right weight. And of course found some more that was lovely. Love the one I didn't plan to get but not happy with the pink of the other one. Think I might end up with white. Will take this back and go to a LYS next week (went to SPotlight which as far as I can tell is Jo-annes)- which happnes to be a few minutes from Vicky so I might have to check that the new yarn suits Elizabeth.
And bought her a little top. Won't fit long as she is really growing out that size but it said My Smile is Like SUnshine. It so described her smile that I just had to get it. And as it is a top and her main problem is being long it should still fit for a while. Only one left in any size and it really suits the young new smiling baby. and it was marked down to $3 but scanned at $2 so lost nothing anyway even if it is only worn once or twice. Think it might be the first thing I bought her as everything else has been knitted. Her other Grandma doesn't knit so it is up to me to provide her with hand knits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


They are an interesting design these aren't they?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


Its looking good Sorlenna even if you think it's growing slowly. Love the pattern motifs; they're showing up clearly and look crisp.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's 3 hours since I read this post and I'm hoping that you have received good news about Gary. You and your family must be so stressed.
> 
> I've gone through your recipes and the chicken ones sound so good. I saw the chocolate tart and thought I'd like to make that but I don't know what xylitol is??
> 
> ...


Not surprising the right eye is infected- ahard to avoid. Are you now using drops in that one as well?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the eye is a bit better!


 :thumbup: as for xylitol, think it's another sweetener, certainly it's classed as a sugar, chemically


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.
> 
> Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. 😁


How lovley that he went out of his way to get something for you. And nice colours as well. But this a time when even horrid colours would have been special.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.boredpanda.com/new-zealand-roads-travel-photography-albert-oriol/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter
> 
> These are all South Island roads. _Interesting! Looks wintery and wild_
> 
> Hoping Sam is resting and recovering from the shock.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> They are an interesting design these aren't they?


I found this way to be so simple. I encourage everyone to have a look, at least at Betty Salpekar and her work, even if, like me, you cannot afford the book.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the eye is a bit better!


Im glad the eyes are getting better to Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> 26- 27* C- hotter in the house- still in full blast of the fan!


Definitely to hot . Don't you wish it could work the other way 
Keep cold air inside during the summer months and warm air inside during the winter months 
My house is in tucked in the corner of a cul de sac and these strong winds seem to rattle round it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.boredpanda.com/new-zealand-roads-travel-photography-albert-oriol/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter
> 
> These are all South Island roads.
> 
> Hoping Sam is resting and recovering from the shock.


Lovely pictures Julie . Made me think of Scotland


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's 3 hours since I read this post and I'm hoping that you have received good news about Gary. You and your family must be so stressed.
> 
> I've gone through your recipes and the chicken ones sound so good. I saw the chocolate tart and thought I'd like to make that but I don't know what xylitol is??
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that the infection is the other eye as well. Continue to take it easy and keep doing the drops. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the progress on the Guernsey and love the socks - quite an interesting construction.

Big crunch time this week with the 401(k) system opening up on Monday. I probably won't be on her much in the next two weeks. Then things should be much calmer.

Going to DGS's basketball game today and then out for pre-birthday pizza. His birthday is next weekend, but the other grandparents will be in and we like to let them have their separate time with him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear of the accident, Sam. What a way for the Tea Party to begin, praying that Gary is not too badly hurt, I gather Bailee is alright.


From me too.... I will read on


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. I hope the accident hasn't caused serious harm .
> The swordfish and the chicken recipes sound good.
> I hope you are able to sort out your quilt, Sam. It's a shame that it's in the attic and you can use it now.
> My sister has had trouble with her wound again and more trouble sorting out help and to cut a very long story short it's now infected, very painful and she is on antibiotics and feeling rotten. The hospital phoned as they'd want to discuss the next stage of her treatment, but she said she wants to get this stage over with first. Please keep her in yor prayers.
> ...


Sorry to hear that your sister is having problems still with her wound. Big Hugs to you both.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


 :thumbup: Its looking great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice looking Heather. Good for you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made it to the part for front and back! Woohoo! So now I will work those separately and get a photo once I am underway with that, hoping tomorrow to get a significant amount done. I do have to remember to work the charts backward for the wrong side rows... :XD:
> 
> Now turning in for the night.


Which can be tricky, when doing a design like the tree of life, which has no 'rest row'. Lots of counting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize Tom Selleck was so old. He's aged well


ooops, Bonnie- you make me feel ancient- and I am 18 months younger!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely to hot . Don't you wish it could work the other way
> Keep cold air inside during the summer months and warm air inside during the winter months
> My house is in tucked in the corner of a cul de sac and these strong winds seem to rattle round it


That would be good!

Funny how it can seem like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Julie . Made me think of Scotland


The ex says parts of the South Island are very like Afghanistan. By and large Scottish mountains are more rounded because of glaciation. NZ has never been under an Ice Sheet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


Well done! :thumbup: If the rest on here are anything to go by you will now become addicted to making socks! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


Looking good! :thumbup: I think it seems to be coming on very fast! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.boredpanda.com/new-zealand-roads-travel-photography-albert-oriol/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter
> 
> These are all South Island roads.
> 
> Hoping Sam is resting and recovering from the shock.


Wow Julie, if I hadn't known better I would have thought most of these photos were of Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow Julie, if I hadn't known better I would have thought most of these photos were of Scotland.


I always thought our Alps a bit more rugged, especially as they are so much higher- up around 12,000 ft.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Great letter. It is 4 am and I want dessert. 
Karena


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. 9:15 am here. Going to the laundromat soon. Looking forward to that. NOT!!!! 

I am going out with a friend tonight to a Stag and Doe. Another friend ours it is for her son and his fiancee. Man oh man do I feel old, I babysit this guy in high school. Anyways it will be nice to go and catch up with old friends. So excited.&#128077; 

Hi ho hi ho it's off to do laundry I go. Lol
Check in later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They would overlap! Sleep well I hope, and happy day tomorrow!


I did. I got a good 8 hours! If I had any bad dreams I don't remember them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Wow Julie, if I hadn't known better I would have thought most of these photos were of Scotland.


They made me think of Scotland too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The book has Centered Double Decreases going from where the toe section starts on each side up to center point. I was not certain how this extra thickness at the point of big toe would work for me, shattered a bone in right foot big toe some years ago and cannot stand pressure on that toe anymore, so changed that to ssk, k2tog to give the double decrease needed. I like the look that I have achieved.
> 
> About to tackle a set of these for a friend. Hers will be bright green (someone loves frogs)


What book are they in, please? Toe up or cuff down? I have yet to find a heel I like toe up


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.
> 
> Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. 😁


Both great colors but really love the purple!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I did. I got a good 8 hours! If I had any bad dreams I don't remember them


Glad you had a good sleep . I have bad dreams too which is weird because I have only ever seen one horror film in my entire life and certainly not when I was a child but my dreams were full of horror , used to sleep walk too glad I don't do that anymore


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 9:15 am here. Going to the laundromat soon. Looking forward to that. NOT!!!!
> 
> I am going out with a friend tonight to a Stag and Doe. Another friend ours it is for her son and his fiancee. Man oh man do I feel old, I babysit this guy in high school. Anyways it will be nice to go and catch up with old friends. So excited.👍
> 
> ...


Good that you have something to look forward to after the laundrette. Enjoy yourself this evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a good sleep . I have bad dreams too which is weird because I have only ever seen one horror film in my entire life and certainly not when I was a child but my dreams were full of horror , used to sleep walk too glad I don't do that anymore


I don't do horror movies! Not even Jaws. Unfortunately, when I have bad dreams, a lot of the time people I know are in them. And sometimes I can wake up, go to the bathroom, and go back to sleep, starting right back where I left off in the dream.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Th eproblem is that each pattern ahd a different number of rows- and some odd number and others even number so rarely if ever do they match up. But yes I had worked out them out at the time but sure can't remember them now.
> 
> Well I went and bought some yarn today. Wanted to do a cardigan for Elizabeth that I had done for Maryanne once I knew she was a girl. Got yarn soon after Elizabeth was born but wrong weight. So went to get the right weight. And of course found some more that was lovely. Love the one I didn't plan to get but not happy with the pink of the other one. Think I might end up with white. Will take this back and go to a LYS next week (went to SPotlight which as far as I can tell is Jo-annes)- which happnes to be a few minutes from Vicky so I might have to check that the new yarn suits Elizabeth.
> And bought her a little top. Won't fit long as she is really growing out that size but it said My Smile is Like SUnshine. It so described her smile that I just had to get it. And as it is a top and her main problem is being long it should still fit for a while. Only one left in any size and it really suits the young new smiling baby. and it was marked down to $3 but scanned at $2 so lost nothing anyway even if it is only worn once or twice. Think it might be the first thing I bought her as everything else has been knitted. Her other Grandma doesn't knit so it is up to me to provide her with hand knits.


Ha, ha you have become the "I have to buy that as it would look lovely on her/him" Grandma! :lol: .....Welcome to the club!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im glad the eyes are getting better to Liz


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 9:15 am here. Going to the laundromat soon. Looking forward to that. NOT!!!!
> 
> I am going out with a friend tonight to a Stag and Doe. Another friend ours it is for her son and his fiancee. Man oh man do I feel old, I babysit this guy in high school. Anyways it will be nice to go and catch up with old friends. So excited.👍
> 
> ...


Do the bride-to-be & the groom-to-be go out together or separately? Over here the stag and hen parties (think I prefer your 'doe' :lol: ) are always separate occasions and many of them now seem to involve going abroad for days at a time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ooops, Bonnie- you make me feel ancient- and I am 18 months younger!


 :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't do horror movies! Not even Jaws. Unfortunately, when I have bad dreams, a lot of the time people I know are in them. And sometimes I can wake up, go to the bathroom, and go back to sleep, starting right back where I left off in the dream.


That's my problem too . I have to really force myself to think of something else and not turn the light on quick .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What book are they in, please? Toe up or cuff down? I have yet to find a heel I like toe up


I like the heel in Margarets toe-up workshop, it comes together so nicely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.boredpanda.com/new-zealand-roads-travel-photography-albert-oriol/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter
> 
> These are all South Island roads.
> 
> Hoping Sam is resting and recovering from the shock.


Beautiful photos, Julie,
I found these also, such a pretty place! Some are a little like areas in British Columbia

http://www.boredpanda.com/south-island-new-zealand-heaven-on-earth/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a sweetheart Greg seems to be; I know that made you feel all warm, cuddly, and loved. Love the little hat. You sure didn't lose yuor touch while doing the Barbie outfits.


gagesmom said:


> Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.
> 
> Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. 😁


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Heather* I did check out Betty Salpekar and found there is a single pattern on Ravelry for sale. It showed that it was charted and I struggle with charts (go figure) By any chance are the patterns written out inthe book?



busyworkerbee said:


> I found this way to be so simple. I encourage everyone to have a look, at least at Betty Salpekar and her work, even if, like me, you cannot afford the book.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my, you all are up to 10 pages already! 
I have just finished last weeks and need to get ready to go to the winter farmers market in Scottsbluff in just a bit, but wanted to check in. 
Sam I hope that when I get back, I read that everyone is fine with no real lingering after effects from the accident, and hope that Alexis made it home with no incidents. 
The quilt that Heather and Heidi made you sounds wonderful, you'll need to post a pic when you get it out of the attic, I have fabric that I bought years, and I do mean years, ago, to make a solid topped quilt/comforter for my bed, so I pulled it out now that I can actually sew and I'll get that made, it will actually be big enough to cover the whole bed, with us in it. The ones you buy these days just aren't big enough, they only have 3-6 inches over hang when no one is in the bed, then add a dog too, bring on the war of who can hold onto the comforter the longest. lol
I had to just bookmark this weeks recipes, too many I want to try. 
Well I hear David moving around, I need to get into some real clothes instead of jammies, or I'll still be sitting here in them when Marla pulls up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new tea party. I hope the accident hasn't caused serious harm .
> The swordfish and the chicken recipes sound good.
> I hope you are able to sort out your quilt, Sam. It's a shame that it's in the attic and you can use it now.
> My sister has had trouble with her wound again and more trouble sorting out help and to cut a very long story short it's now infected, very painful and she is on antibiotics and feeling rotten. The hospital phoned as they'd want to discuss the next stage of her treatment, but she said she wants to get this stage over with first. Please keep her in yor prayers.
> ...


Oh dear, I hope that your sister gets through this round stage soon and with no additional issues, and that the next stage goes very smoothly. 
You can never have enough bags or shoes. Good son! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got tickled at that too....also loved the way Margaret rationaized the purchase. A sign of a real grandma in love with the babe! Way to go Margaret.


KateB said:


> Ha, ha you have become the "I have to buy that as it would look lovely on her/him" Grandma! :lol: .....Welcome to the club!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, healing energy for your sister.
Sam, hope Gary is home and okay. I'll check in later to see if there is news.
Julie and Bonnie, beautiful pics of New Zealand.
Mel, love all your knitting.
Overcast and windy. Predicting 75 mph winds tomorrow. Guess I'll get some knitting done. Hoping to get to library today. Haven't been since Christmas and that is not like me. Always go once a week and sometimes twice a week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick note...those wondering about PurpleFi/Josephine she has posted in today's Daily Digest under stash busting a group of pillows she has made. They are lovely. 
TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note...those wondering about PurpleFi/Josephine she has posted in today's Daily Digest under stash busting a group of pillows she has made. They are lovely.
> TTYL


I've seen them they are gorgeous ,Josephine also posts on connections 4 which is another group talk here on kp a bit like tp


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

In case there hasn't been any word re Sam's SIL since yesterday's accident, I just spoke with Gary (he answered Sam's number) and he is home. He was only in ER for a while and was then sent home. He appreciates our prayers and is grateful that there was not more serious injury to anyone involved in the accident. He sounds a little nervous but that may natural for him after having received a personal call from one of us that he does not know well and from whom he would not have expected to hear an expression of concern for him.

Prayers continuing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update Joy. I hope Sam is feeling better now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks for the update Joy. I hope Sam is feeling better now.


Thank you from me to Joy . It's good to know that no one was seriously hurt


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Another great start to the Tea Party Sam. I particularly like some of the soup recipes and will definitely be trying some but Chocolate Lasagna? - NO NO NO. Chocolate was never made for putting in Lasagna, I can't get my head around that one! Only just starting on this new TP so I hope by now you have some good news on Gary and Baillee. I'll read on and find out.
Thanks also to the ladies for the summary. Kate I hope you're OK up there in rain/snow/windswept Scotland.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Love the recipes thus week x thank you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OJoy, thank you for update on Gary.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note...those wondering about PurpleFi/Josephine she has posted in today's Daily Digest under stash busting a group of pillows she has made. They are lovely.
> TTYL


Thanks for this Gwenie, she has certainly been doing some lovely work there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the info Joy. Prayers continuing.


Swedenme said:


> I've seen them they are gorgeous ,Josephine also posts on connections 4 which is another group talk here on kp a bit like tp


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> In case there hasn't been any word re Sam's SIL since yesterday's accident, I just spoke with Gary (he answered Sam's number) and he is home. He was only in ER for a while and was then sent home. He appreciates our prayers and is grateful that there was not more serious injury to anyone involved in the accident. He sounds a little nervous but that may natural for him after having received a personal call from one of us that he does not know well and from whom he would not have expected to hear an expression of concern for him.
> 
> Prayers continuing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for the update Joy. Good to hear that Gary is home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which can be tricky, when doing a design like the tree of life, which has no 'rest row'. Lots of counting!


Oh yes. I have already been tinking when I realize I've done the wrong stitch. Ha ha. The only one that isn't tricky is the twisted bit, as that one is straight purl/knit as they lie on the wrong side rows. I will get used to it--going slowly at the moment!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Grateful for the positive news about Gary. Here's to recovering quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note...those wondering about PurpleFi/Josephine she has posted in today's Daily Digest under stash busting a group of pillows she has made. They are lovely.
> TTYL


I've seen those and she calls them her Kaffe Fassett colors---very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy, thanks for giving voice to all of our prayers and best wises for Gary, Sam and family. I'm glad that it there weren't any more serious injuries and understand being shaken up after such an event.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am caught up on this week's tea party and so thankful to hear from Ohio Joy that Gary and Bailee are home and not hurt badly as could have happened at that section of the road. Sam...Sending you lots of hugs to help calm you down as well.

The pictures of New Zealand are stunning. I so love mountains and rivers and all the beauty that nature has to offer us. I always enjoy seeing the desert pictures from Maya's walks as well.

Sorlenna... The Guernsey is coming along nicely. What a beautiful sweater you will be wearing.

Martina...I hope and pray that your sister will heal from this first stage to recovery so that she can begin what is next to rid her body of the cancer. 

Swedenme...I do hope your DS is doing much better now from his last treatment.

Darowil...I love the description of Elizabeth's new top. What a wonderful grandma you are doing so many knitted items for her. I do hope your home sells quickly so you can get settled in your new home.

I had a difficult time at the visitation last night. My boys went with me and DS#1 went in with me. Matthew stayed in the car as there were too many people there that he did not know. I got there early and parking was already quite taken. The line to see the family was almost to the front door. When we left the line was twice as long. I did get to see the coworker who fell down the steps at the beginning of January. She is being weaned slowly from the neck brace. She has lesions in her side from the fall as well. I definitely had tearful eyes last night and was so tired when I returned home so not much computer time for me. I have today off from work so I went to get my fasting labs done and have most of the dishes washed up and laundry is started. I have been working on a baby sweater as I know 3 young couples expecting babies this summer. I need to get started on another mermaid afghan as well. So much to do and so little time. 

Rookie...I wish you well with the 401K portion of this assignment. I know you will be glad to retire once again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, did it again. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
On the wrong KTP. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did. I got a good 8 hours! If I had any bad dreams I don't remember them


That is good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, did it again. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> On the wrong KTP. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'm glad you had a lovely time Daralene . The hotel sounds like a wonderful place to visit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They made me think of Scotland too


It is just they are so much higher than Scottish mountains- I guess it is scale that has always separated them for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful photos, Julie,
> I found these also, such a pretty place! Some are a little like areas in British Columbia
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/south-island-new-zealand-heaven-on-earth/


In my opinion BC is even more rugged! Or maybe I am thinking of Designer1234's (Shirley's ) photos of the Mountains around Calgary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful photos, Julie,
> I found these also, such a pretty place! Some are a little like areas in British Columbia
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/south-island-new-zealand-heaven-on-earth/


In my opinion BC is even more rugged! Or maybe I am thinking of Designer1234's (Shirley's ) photos of the Mountains around Calgary.

Edit: aren't those scenes magnificent! From one end of the South Island, almost to the very south (not quite!).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Xylitole is an artificial sweetener that you should be able to substitute for equal amounts regular white sugar.
> 
> Glad your eye is improving.


Thanks Tami. We have stevia and splenda here for sugar substitutes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War II were made of wood.
> 
> January 29
> 1954 - Oprah Winfrey
> ...


I didn't know that. Sam, you have a wealth of info at your fingertips.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.
> 
> Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. 😁


That was really nice of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, healing energy for your sister.
> Sam, hope Gary is home and okay. I'll check in later to see if there is news.
> Julie and Bonnie, beautiful pics of New Zealand.
> Mel, love all your knitting.
> Overcast and windy. Predicting 75 mph winds tomorrow. Guess I'll get some knitting done. Hoping to get to library today. Haven't been since Christmas and that is not like me. Always go once a week and sometimes twice a week.


We are lucky to live with so much beauty around- although here it gets rather metropolitan. But nowhere is more than about an hour to the coast, if you want the ocean.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you just love google? --- sam
> 
> Xylitol /ˈzaɪlɪtɒl/ is a sugar alcohol used as a sweetener. The name derives from Greek: ξύλον, xyl[on], "wood" + suffix -itol, used to denote sugar alcohols. Xylitol is categorized as a polyalcohol or sugar alcohol. Wikipedia


Thanks Sam. Also heard about this from Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the update Joy. I hope Sam is feeling better now.


ditto.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy your way liz to help your eye heal quickly. --- sam


Thank you. Am feeling a bit down today. My bro and his wife just told me they're going to the Dominican Republic in March. Considering that we had planned to go to Florida together, I was disappointed that they didn't ask me to go with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

heatherb said:


> Love the recipes thus week x thank you


Welcome Heather! Hope you will join in more often!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not surprising the right eye is infected- ahard to avoid. Are you now using drops in that one as well?


No. I asked about that and he said no. I will see him again in 2 weeks and then we'll go from there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes. I have already been tinking when I realize I've done the wrong stitch. Ha ha. The only one that isn't tricky is the twisted bit, as that one is straight purl/knit as they lie on the wrong side rows. I will get used to it--going slowly at the moment!


They can be so complex for mostly just purl and plain!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your concern about my eyes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, thanks for the update on SAMs family, I'm glad they are OK.

Pacer, I can certainly understand how upsetting t was to attend the visitation for someone so young. Very sad. Glad your co-worker s gradually improving.

Liz, sorry to hear of your disappointment, could you ask to go along? Maybe they thought you wouldn't go there?

Well, must get off here & run to town, have company coming for supper


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the update Joy. Good to hear that Gary is home.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Martina, hope the antibiotics help clear up your sister's infection.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am caught up on this week's tea party and so thankful to hear from Ohio Joy that Gary and Bailee are home and not hurt badly as could have happened at that section of the road. Sam...Sending you lots of hugs to help calm you down as well.
> 
> The pictures of New Zealand are stunning. I so love mountains and rivers and all the beauty that nature has to offer us. I always enjoy seeing the desert pictures from Maya's walks as well.
> 
> ...


Mary, do please start to take care of yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you from me to Joy . It's good to know that no one was seriously hurt


From me too. Hope Sam is doing okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, thanks for the update on SAMs family, I'm glad they are OK.
> 
> Pacer, I can certainly understand how upsetting t was to attend the visitation for someone so young. Very sad. Glad your co-worker s gradually improving.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid to ask in case they want to go alone.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize Tom Select was so old. He's aged well


Take it easy there, Bonnie. He's 2 years younger than I!!!
lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Another great start to the Tea Party Sam. I particularly like some of the soup recipes and will definitely be trying some but Chocolate Lasagna? - NO NO NO. Chocolate was never made for putting in Lasagna, I can't get my head around that one! Only just starting on this new TP so I hope by now you have some good news on Gary and Baillee. I'll read on and find out.
> Thanks also to the ladies for the summary. Kate I hope you're OK up there in rain/snow/windswept Scotland.


We're fine, thanks! We had a lot of rain, hailstones and wind, but no snow so far. There are 3 roads into my town, one down a very steep hill; one runs along side the seafront, but not too close, and the third runs right against the seafront. This third one was closed for a time as the sea was coming right over the road. There are very high tides at this time of year and even with extra breakwaters having been built, there is no stopping the sea if it decides it's coming up! Also the trains weren't running as 4 stops down the line from us....you guessed it, the sea was coming over the lines!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have started a sweater so I'd better get at it. Check in later.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thank you. Am feeling a bit down today. My bro and his wife just told me they're going to the Dominican Republic in March. Considering that we had planned to go to Florida together, I was disappointed that they didn't ask me to go with them.


I can understand your disappointment as similar has happened to me. Did you remind them about Florida?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> I can understand your disappointment as similar has happened to me. Did you remind them about Florida?


You might ask if this trip will interfere with the plans for Florida.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, Sorry haven't been chatting lately, been busy getting new year of business underway, and now have come down with a sore throat, and all that goes with a summer cold. So sorry to hear of accident Sam, hope all will be ok soon. Those photos of our South Island make me yearn to go down again, as we have travelled on most of the roads, and it's stunning scenery everywhere you look. As some have pointed out its much like Scotland, that's why we love it so much, as we both have Scottish ancestry. 
Am lying low taking herbal tea and Manuka honey and hope I feel better soon. Got a project underway, a log cabin pattern crochet throw., to amuse myself with. It's in purples, and green which I love. Cheers Fan xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, did it again. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> On the wrong KTP. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I saw your comments on the previous tea party and almost said "come join us here" and give you the new tea party url address, but figured I'd come here first and you're already here! Glad your anniversary was a lovely event.

Went to DGS's basketball game today--sure was evident of all the hard work that kids put in to learning all the skills - dribbling, shooting, defense, offense and all the rules! When it's all broken down at this level, it sure seems overwhelming. DGS loves to play so it's a very good outing for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you. Am feeling a bit down today. My bro and his wife just told me they're going to the Dominican Republic in March. Considering that we had planned to go to Florida together, I was disappointed that they didn't ask me to go with them.


I'd be disappointed too. Doesn't mean you can't go somewhere by yourself if you want. My mom loved joining in on the bus trips through the senior center.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm afraid to ask in case they want to go alone.


I am saddened you should feel like that, Liz.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Martina - keeping your sister in my prayers. I'd be the same and want one part of the treatment over and healed before starting the next one. Hope that happens for her soon.

Mary - hope that you are able to rejuvenate this weekend both physically and emotionally. You've been going through so much for such a long time and your kind and caring spirit makes you keep going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was going to have posted for Fan- but she has got here before I could- we just spoke on the phone about how under the weather she is feeling- all of Auckland I think is feeling the heat this summer- but Fan is feeling really 'crook' as we say- so a prayer or two and positive thoughts would not go amiss!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am caught up on this week's tea party and so thankful to hear from Ohio Joy that Gary and Bailee are home and not hurt badly as could have happened at that section of the road. Sam...Sending you lots of hugs to help calm you down as well.
> 
> The pictures of New Zealand are stunning. I so love mountains and rivers and all the beauty that nature has to offer us. I always enjoy seeing the desert pictures from Maya's walks as well.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too 
Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time 
Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thank you. Am feeling a bit down today. My bro and his wife just told me they're going to the Dominican Republic in March. Considering that we had planned to go to Florida together, I was disappointed that they didn't ask me to go with them.


Are they still planning on going to Florida too ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are going to love this baby stocking cap - make it in red. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Knit-Hats/Bibi-Baby-Hat


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I made a sock! I actually made a sock! After a lifetime of knitting... for the first time in my life, in my 40ths, I made my very first sock! Finally, DH said he wants me to make him not a sweater, but... socks!


Fantastic!! :thumbup: 
As Darowil said, they are addicting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great sock, Kati!
> 
> Here's the progress on the Guernsey (130 rounds in--it builds slowly with this small needle).


Looking fantastic, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Have started a sweater so I'd better get at it. Check in later.


What kind of sweater Liz. Is it for you ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks really good. Tempting me to get mine back out (the main knitting I bought to Maryanne's was a box of WIPs which includes my Guernsey I started when Julie had her workshop running). But i need to work out where I was up to- I had it on a lovely stitch counter app on my old phone. Maryanne decided I didn't need it so deleted the app- and then proceeded to lose the phone as well. So it isn't my fault I have no idea where I am up to (this time anyway).


Oh no, well, she was trying to be helpful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


Those are interesting, I've never heard of sole up socks, they look great though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry haven't been chatting lately, been busy getting new year of business underway, and now have come down with a sore throat, and all that goes with a summer cold. So sorry to hear of accident Sam, hope all will be ok soon. Those photos of our South Island make me yearn to go down again, as we have travelled on most of the roads, and it's stunning scenery everywhere you look. As some have pointed out its much like Scotland, that's why we love it so much, as we both have Scottish ancestry.
> Am lying low taking herbal tea and Manuka honey and hope I feel better soon. Got a project underway, a log cabin pattern crochet throw., to amuse myself with. It's in purples, and green which I love. Cheers Fan xxx


Sorry to hear you are not feeling to well Fan . Hope it goes soon


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear you are not feeling to well Fan . Hope it goes soon


Me too.
Hope your son is OK Sonja .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Joy thank you for the update on Sam and family..

Mary I am with you on visitations. I have a really hard time. I would rather remember the person you way they were with good memories instead of in a coffin. I don't want that in my mind as the last time I saw them. I have been known to have an anxiety attack at visitations before when someone grabs your arm and starts leading you to the coffin.

Laundry is done, hallelujah!

Woke up achy and a bit stiffly but I am going to take some Tylenol and drink lots of water tonight. I am so excited to go to the Stag and Does tonight.

I don't remember who asked but here the groom usually has a bachelor party thrown by his buddies and family. No girls allowed.

The bride usually has a hen party thrown by her girlfriends and family. No guys allowed.

And there is normally a Jack and Jill, Buck and Does or Stag and Does party where all your friends and family buy tickets and all celebrate together.


Also..... I was in shock that Greg brought home the yarn. Not something he has ever really done before. Glad that he did though as I have an 2 orders for grumpy bum pants.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you are going to love this baby stocking cap - make it in red. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Knit-Hats/Bibi-Baby-Hat


I really like Mariannas patterns . I'm knitting another of her cardigans right now . Funnily the one I haven't wanted to knit is the all in one top that I think most KPers have knit at least 5 times


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Btw......when I was at the laundromat there was a man there and we started chatting. He asked me if I knit for just babies. I told him job I knit all kinds of things. Long story short he has ordered a hat from me. He said if I really like it I will get 2 more for my kids. He also said....I have A Lot of necessity and nephews. Woot woot.&#128077;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Take it easy there, Bonnie. He's 2 years younger than I!!!
> lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: :lol: No offense meant but he's MUCH older than me :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I really like Mariannas patterns . I'm knitting another of her cardigans right now . Funnily the one I haven't wanted to knit is the all in one top that I think most KPers have knit at least 5 times


I love her patterns as well. She is such a wonderful lady. I have lost count of all of the all in one's I have made. Many more than 5.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry haven't been chatting lately, been busy getting new year of business underway, and now have come down with a sore throat, and all that goes with a summer cold. So sorry to hear of accident Sam, hope all will be ok soon. Those photos of our South Island make me yearn to go down again, as we have travelled on most of the roads, and it's stunning scenery everywhere you look. As some have pointed out its much like Scotland, that's why we love it so much, as we both have Scottish ancestry.
> Am lying low taking herbal tea and Manuka honey and hope I feel better soon. Got a project underway, a log cabin pattern crochet throw., to amuse myself with. It's in purples, and green which I love. Cheers Fan xxx


Good to hear from you. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Me too.
> Hope your son is OK Sonja .


They are pumping fluids into him as he is severely dehydrated and are waiting for results of blood tests


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too
> Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time
> Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


Sonja, fingers crossed that all will be OK for your son. such a worry for you..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to love this baby stocking cap - make it in red. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Knit-Hats/Bibi-Baby-Hat


That's so pretty, Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your trivia for the day 

It is illegal to eat oranges while bathing in California.

January 30
1974 - Christian Bale
1941 - Dick Cheney
(1882-1945) - Franklin D Roosevelt

January 30, 1948
Indian political and spiritual leader Mahatma Gandhi was murdered by a Hindu extremist.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - i don't want to forget - - - - -

today is NATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.
> 
> Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. 😁


Oh what a luv! He did great! You are going to have a lot of fun playing with that yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too
> Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time
> Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


keeping everything crossed and saying prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 9:15 am here. Going to the laundromat soon. Looking forward to that. NOT!!!!
> 
> I am going out with a friend tonight to a Stag and Doe. Another friend ours it is for her son and his fiancee. Man oh man do I feel old, I babysit this guy in high school. Anyways it will be nice to go and catch up with old friends. So excited.👍
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time!!! Oh, at the party, not doing laundry. :wink:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too
> Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time
> Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


I will certainly keep in my prayers as well as Fan who is not feeling well. I hope Kate is feeling better by now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> oh yes - i don't want to forget - - - - -
> 
> today is NATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


I guess I better get some chocolate for my DH. Matthew is not much of a chocolate lover, but DH and DS#1 are.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy chocolate day - I think a Snickers bar is in order.

Fan & Kate - hope you're both feeling better soon. 

Mel - those grumpy bum pants are so cute and they look like fun to make.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: No offense meant but he's MUCH older than me :lol: :lol:


I know that, darlin'. I was just teasing you. Most of us are older than you are.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for your get well wishes. Sure don't need a cold in this heat we are enduring at present. A couple of days ago I made some capsicum (bell pepper) relish and it's really delicious, and as the tomatoes are slowly ripening out back will be trying out some recipes for tomato chutneys etc.
A couple more months to go before it begins to cool down. April and May are Autumn and it's just the best season, for harvesting all the good things for winter eating.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What book are they in, please? Toe up or cuff down? I have yet to find a heel I like toe up


Neither-they start in the middle of the sole. Solefull Socks 
Ravelry link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/solefull-socks-knitting-from-the-ground-up


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to love this baby stocking cap - make it in red. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Knit-Hats/Bibi-Baby-Hat


Love the hat and the colour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> keeping everything crossed and saying prayers.


He's got an infection but he is not neutopinic and is now getting antibiotics as well as fluids


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Heather* I did check out Betty Salpekar and found there is a single pattern on Ravelry for sale. It showed that it was charted and I struggle with charts (go figure) By any chance are the patterns written out inthe book?


If you go to the ravelry link they have a link to the book in Amazon and I looked at it there- yes it is either charted or written in the book.
They are a totally different concept and you do need to concentrate on them as the two ends are worked differently. And you do need to read the charts carefully so not a good one to start using charts on. 
Becuase they are done differently it makes an interesting knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I guess I better get some chocolate for my DH. Matthew is not much of a chocolate lover, but DH and DS#1 are.


Me too .chocolate and coffee my favourite things used to be cakes too but I've nearly stopped eating them . Also cut right back on the chocolate . Weekend treat only now . Good job the weeks are flying and the weekend comes round quick 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary is fine - has had a slew of visitors today - his mom and dad came to make sure he was ok - his oldest son is over there now. i just hope he has been staying quiet and reclining on the couch - it has individual reclining seats. at breakfast he was still having some pain - still no remembrance of being hit to an little while after he was in the er. i don't know if the doctor has to ok him to go back to work - if he hasn't i would bet a whole lot that gary will be at work monday morning eight o'clock sharp. 

ayden must have some friends over - see two strange boys with him playing basketball outside my window. they have yet to break a window - knock on wood.

you ladies have really talked up a storm so i best get busy and start reading. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am caught up on this week's tea party and so thankful to hear from Ohio Joy that Gary and Bailee are home and not hurt badly as could have happened at that section of the road. Sam...Sending you lots of hugs to help calm you down as well.
> 
> The pictures of New Zealand are stunning. I so love mountains and rivers and all the beauty that nature has to offer us. I always enjoy seeing the desert pictures from Maya's walks as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very tough evening-hope you had some me time to recover.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note...those wondering about PurpleFi/Josephine she has posted in today's Daily Digest under stash busting a group of pillows she has made. They are lovely.
> TTYL


Ooh, I'll have to go look, thank you for letting us know, I really miss Mr. P's garden and Josephine's Buddha's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In case there hasn't been any word re Sam's SIL since yesterday's accident, I just spoke with Gary (he answered Sam's number) and he is home. He was only in ER for a while and was then sent home. He appreciates our prayers and is grateful that there was not more serious injury to anyone involved in the accident. He sounds a little nervous but that may natural for him after having received a personal call from one of us that he does not know well and from whom he would not have expected to hear an expression of concern for him.
> 
> Prayers continuing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh good, thank you for letting us know, poor guy was probably pretty shook up, especially since he had kids in the car, we just don't expect an accident turning into your driveway, do we.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry haven't been chatting lately, been busy getting new year of business underway, and now have come down with a sore throat, and all that goes with a summer cold. So sorry to hear of accident Sam, hope all will be ok soon. Those photos of our South Island make me yearn to go down again, as we have travelled on most of the roads, and it's stunning scenery everywhere you look. As some have pointed out its much like Scotland, that's why we love it so much, as we both have Scottish ancestry.
> Am lying low taking herbal tea and Manuka honey and hope I feel better soon. Got a project underway, a log cabin pattern crochet throw., to amuse myself with. It's in purples, and green which I love. Cheers Fan xxx


Good to hear from you again- I had been thinking of looking to see if you have been posting anywhere else- but thinking is as far as I had got.
Hope you recover from your cold soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> gary is fine - has had a slew of visitors today - his mom and dad came to make sure he was ok - his oldest son is over there now. i just hope he has been staying quiet and reclining on the couch - it has individual reclining seats. at breakfast he was still having some pain - still no remembrance of being hit to an little while after he was in the er. i don't know if the doctor has to ok him to go back to work - if he hasn't i would bet a whole lot that gary will be at work monday morning eight o'clock sharp.
> 
> ayden must have some friends over - see two strange boys with him playing basketball outside my window. they have yet to break a window - knock on wood.
> 
> you ladies have really talked up a storm so i best get busy and start reading. --- sam


Glad to hear Gary is alright Sam. Maybe he will get the memory back when his headache goes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I really like Mariannas patterns . I'm knitting another of her cardigans right now . Funnily the one I haven't wanted to knit is the all in one top that I think most KPers have knit at least 5 times


I haven't knitted it- I can't see the point in knitting a sleevless top in a heavy weight yarn especially when it is one that clearly is meant to worn alone. A vest going over something else makes sense.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary is fine - has had a slew of visitors today - his mom and dad came to make sure he was ok - his oldest son is over there now. i just hope he has been staying quiet and reclining on the couch - it has individual reclining seats. at breakfast he was still having some pain - still no remembrance of being hit to an little while after he was in the er. i don't know if the doctor has to ok him to go back to work - if he hasn't i would bet a whole lot that gary will be at work monday morning eight o'clock sharp.
> 
> ayden must have some friends over - see two strange boys with him playing basketball outside my window. they have yet to break a window - knock on wood.
> 
> you ladies have really talked up a storm so i best get busy and start reading. --- sam


Good that Gary seems to be OK. How is Bailee- did she wake up more tender?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are lucky to live with so much beauty around- although here it gets rather metropolitan. But nowhere is more than about an hour to the coast, if you want the ocean.


They are beautiful, hopefully David will tell me to buy tickets sometime in the next couple years, so that he can go fishing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you. Am feeling a bit down today. My bro and his wife just told me they're going to the Dominican Republic in March. Considering that we had planned to go to Florida together, I was disappointed that they didn't ask me to go with them.


I'm so sorry, that is disappointing, maybe they are still planning on Florida with you, and that is why they didn't ask you to go to the D.R. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Take it easy there, Bonnie. He's 2 years younger than I!!!
> lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I personally think you look fabulous too! And you certainly aren't slowing down much.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're fine, thanks! We had a lot of rain, hailstones and wind, but no snow so far. There are 3 roads into my town, one down a very steep hill; one runs along side the seafront, but not too close, and the third runs right against the seafront. This third one was closed for a time as the sea was coming right over the road. There are very high tides at this time of year and even with extra breakwaters having been built, there is no stopping the sea if it decides it's coming up! Also the trains weren't running as 4 stops down the line from us....you guessed it, the sea was coming over the lines!


Wrong kind of sea?? :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too
> Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time
> Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


Sorry to hear your DS is back in hospital Sonja. I hope they get the test results soon and can get him sorted and back home before too long. Big hugs for you. xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry haven't been chatting lately, been busy getting new year of business underway, and now have come down with a sore throat, and all that goes with a summer cold. So sorry to hear of accident Sam, hope all will be ok soon. Those photos of our South Island make me yearn to go down again, as we have travelled on most of the roads, and it's stunning scenery everywhere you look. As some have pointed out its much like Scotland, that's why we love it so much, as we both have Scottish ancestry.
> Am lying low taking herbal tea and Manuka honey and hope I feel better soon. Got a project underway, a log cabin pattern crochet throw., to amuse myself with. It's in purples, and green which I love. Cheers Fan xxx


Good to hear from you Fan, glad that you've mostly just been busy, and I sure hope that your cold passes quickly, doesn't help to have the crud when the heat is already making you feel yuck.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too
> Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time
> Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


Sorry to hear that Sonja, keeping everything crossed that it's not an infection. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

So sorry to here of your SIL accident prayers going out for all !
Sonja praying all will be ok for your DS !
Yeah for chocolate day (I just won't say anything to the diabetes ) one in awhile shouldn't hurt !
This silly head cold just won't let go &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;. I need it gone before my DD#1 and GD fly out to Edmonton , I'm glad I have sometime yet to get rid of it ! Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting my younger sister said you must be sick. It's got my numbers for the sugars out of wack to &#128542;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are lovely bonnie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful photos, Julie,
> I found these also, such a pretty place! Some are a little like areas in British Columbia
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/south-island-new-zealand-heaven-on-earth/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will certainly keep in my prayers as well as Fan who is not feeling well. I hope Kate is feeling better by now.


I am thank you! You take care of you too.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> gary is fine - has had a slew of visitors today - his mom and dad came to make sure he was ok - his oldest son is over there now. i just hope he has been staying quiet and reclining on the couch - it has individual reclining seats. at breakfast he was still having some pain - still no remembrance of being hit to an little while after he was in the er. i don't know if the doctor has to ok him to go back to work - if he hasn't i would bet a whole lot that gary will be at work monday morning eight o'clock sharp.
> 
> ayden must have some friends over - see two strange boys with him playing basketball outside my window. they have yet to break a window - knock on wood.
> 
> you ladies have really talked up a storm so i best get busy and start reading. --- sam


Good news Sam, glad to hear Gary's doing OK, hope Bailee is too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know he appreciated the call joy and i thank you so much for calling him. my phone is run off theirs - hence the same number. i don't get that many calls that i need a separate number. --- sam



jheiens said:


> In case there hasn't been any word re Sam's SIL since yesterday's accident, I just spoke with Gary (he answered Sam's number) and he is home. He was only in ER for a while and was then sent home. He appreciates our prayers and is grateful that there was not more serious injury to anyone involved in the accident. He sounds a little nervous but that may natural for him after having received a personal call from one of us that he does not know well and from whom he would not have expected to hear an expression of concern for him.
> 
> Prayers continuing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I haven't knitted it- I can't see the point in knitting a sleevless top in a heavy weight yarn especially when it is one that clearly is meant to worn alone. A vest going over something else makes sense.


The vest pattern she has are nice . I was thinking of making a couple of those

How did it go at the dentist Margaret ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it shows up in my mail box every morning so thought i would share i with you. --- sam



budasha said:


> I didn't know that. Sam, you have a wealth of info at your fingertips.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wrong kind of sea?? :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry liz - maybe you should take a trip to another caribbean island. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thank you. Am feeling a bit down today. My bro and his wife just told me they're going to the Dominican Republic in March. Considering that we had planned to go to Florida together, I was disappointed that they didn't ask me to go with them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good news Sam, glad to hear Gary's doing OK, hope Bailee is too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> So sorry to here of your SIL accident prayers going out for all !
> Sonja praying all will be ok for your DS !
> Yeah for chocolate day (I just won't say anything to the diabetes ) one in awhile shouldn't hurt !
> This silly head cold just won't let go 😡😡😡😡. I need it gone before my DD#1 and GD fly out to Edmonton , I'm glad I have sometime yet to get rid of it ! Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting my younger sister said you must be sick. It's got my numbers for the sugars out of wack to 😞


I've just been talking to him before he tries to get some sleep . One of the good things about technology 
Hope that head cold goes soon you have had it long enough


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Any chance that they figured you knew you were to go with them....you know just assuming rather than outright saying so? If you just feel like going you are more than welcome to hop on a plane and fly down to Atlanta, GA. I'd gladly pick you up and we'd drive on to Athens (65 miles) and I'd do my upmost to make sure you had a wonderful time. I'm serious!


budasha said:


> Thank you. Am feeling a bit down today. My bro and his wife just told me they're going to the Dominican Republic in March. Considering that we had planned to go to Florida together, I was disappointed that they didn't ask me to go with them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you heatherb - and welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by to share a cuppa. we will be here all week serving fresh hot tea and there is an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. ---- sam



heatherb said:


> Love the recipes thus week x thank you


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Wrong kind of sea?? :roll:


Good one there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pictures liz - we need pictures - please. --- sam



budasha said:


> Have started a sweater so I'd better get at it. Check in later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sorry to hear that Sonja, keeping everything crossed that it's not an infection. {{{hugs}}}


Thank you Kate and Angela


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy fan to wrap you up in warm healing goodness and get you back in the pink real quick. anxious to see a picture of you afghan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry haven't been chatting lately, been busy getting new year of business underway, and now have come down with a sore throat, and all that goes with a summer cold. So sorry to hear of accident Sam, hope all will be ok soon. Those photos of our South Island make me yearn to go down again, as we have travelled on most of the roads, and it's stunning scenery everywhere you look. As some have pointed out its much like Scotland, that's why we love it so much, as we both have Scottish ancestry.
> Am lying low taking herbal tea and Manuka honey and hope I feel better soon. Got a project underway, a log cabin pattern crochet throw., to amuse myself with. It's in purples, and green which I love. Cheers Fan xxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I missed that your son was not doing well. I am so sorry to hear this. Is he in the hospital getting fluids or just doing this at home? Upping the prayers.


Swedenme said:


> They are pumping fluids into him as he is severely dehydrated and are waiting for results of blood tests


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been talking to him before he tries to get some sleep . One of the good things about technology
> Hope that head cold goes soon you have had it long enough


Good that you were able to talk to him, although a good nights sleep in hospital is a bit of an impossibility usually.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yea! I'll be sure to get something chocolate to eat! Wouldn't want to not celebrate this day....LOL


thewren said:


> oh yes - i don't want to forget - - - - -
> 
> today is NATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered the book (used) on Amazon today. Also emailed the designer (she lives in Atlanta about 65 miles from me) and talked to her about any possible upcoming workshops in Georgia. She doesn't have anything booked yet but will let me know if something comes up.



darowil said:


> Neither-they start in the middle of the sole. Solefull Socks
> Ravelry link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/solefull-socks-knitting-from-the-ground-up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I missed that your son was not doing well. I am so sorry to hear this. Is he in the hospital getting fluids or just doing this at home? Upping the prayers.


He's in hospital . Not sure how long for will find out tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, I asked her that and she said the first two patterns in the book are written and the others charted. She was very pleasant and helpful.


darowil said:


> If you go to the ravelry link they have a link to the book in Amazon and I looked at it there- yes it is either charted or written in the book.
> They are a totally different concept and you do need to concentrate on them as the two ends are worked differently. And you do need to read the charts carefully so not a good one to start using charts on.
> Becuase they are done differently it makes an interesting knit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's got an infection but he is not neutopinic and is now getting antibiotics as well as fluids


Hope the antibiotics knock out the infection quickly and that he's feeling betters soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Good that you were able to talk to him, although a good nights sleep in hospital is a bit of an impossibility usually.


He's waiting for medication as they haven't been yet , he thinks they are a bit rushed of their feet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your son to get him through this latest worry. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too
> Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time
> Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice socks margaret - are them comfortable inside shoes? --- sam



darowil said:


> Neither-they start in the middle of the sole. Solefull Socks
> Ravelry link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/solefull-socks-knitting-from-the-ground-up


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

good question Sam


thewren said:


> very nice socks margaret - are them comfortable inside shoes? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's got an infection but he is not neutopinic and is now getting antibiotics as well as fluids


hopefully they can get on top of this and get rid of it quickly. --- sam

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a chicken in the oven for dinner and need to go check on it. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam



darowil said:


> Good that Gary seems to be OK. How is Bailee- did she wake up more tender?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> So sorry to here of your SIL accident prayers going out for all !
> Sonja praying all will be ok for your DS !
> Yeah for chocolate day (I just won't say anything to the diabetes ) one in awhile shouldn't hurt !
> This silly head cold just won't let go 😡😡😡😡. I need it gone before my DD#1 and GD fly out to Edmonton , I'm glad I have sometime yet to get rid of it ! Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting my younger sister said you must be sick. It's got my numbers for the sugars out of wack to 😞


There are good sugar free chocolates now; I usually get some for Bub at Christmas and Easter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy to Sonja's son, Fan, and anyone else in need.

Sorry Bailee hasn't had a wake up call from the accident. For some reason, health scares do seem to make some people even more self-centered. Sigh.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam


Sam, I feel sorry for all the trouble Bailee is causing . Not using a seat belt here is against the law. Before it became a legal requirement here it was the rule in our car that if you didn't wear a seat belt, the car wouldn't even start !but both my husband and myself had seen the consequences of not wearing them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam


Can you imagine how hard it will be for her once she does leave home . she will soon realise how good it was at home . I love these children who hate their parents and are pain in the you know what's but they still expect the parents to pay for everything and do everything for them


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's got an infection but he is not neutopinic and is now getting antibiotics as well as fluids


Sonja, what does ''neutopinic'' mean? I've never heard the words before? It sounds horrific!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can be fined here for not wearing them - it is the law. the policeman said since it was the other woman's fault he would not fine them. i doubt if this will do anything to change bailee's mind - i think her goal in life is to do the opposite of anything that is expected of her. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam, I feel sorry for all the trouble Bailee is causing . Not using a seat belt here is against the law. Before it became a legal requirement here it was the rule in our car that if you didn't wear a seat belt, the car wouldn't even start !but both my husband and myself had seen the consequences of not wearing them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I personally think you look fabulous too! And you certainly aren't slowing down much.


Thanks for the compliment, Kaye, but who has time to slow down around here? Certainly not anyone who goes by so many titles--food manager, laundress, tutor, driver, purchasing agent, accounting officer, etc., etc., etc. LOLOL Oh, I forgot: senior child-minder, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the lack of a certain type of white cell. --- sam

my bff - google



jheiens said:


> Sonja, what does ''neutopinic'' mean? I've never heard the words before? It sounds horrific!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, what does ''neutopinic'' mean? I've never heard the words before? It sounds horrific!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not Sonja but I've just checked and its related to chemotherapy , so it means he won't have to stop his cancer treatment, hopefully.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Not Sonja but I've just checked and its related to chemotherapy , so it means he won't have to stop his cancer treatment, hopefully.


Thanks for the explanations, Sam and Mary. I was trying to catch up and was more curious than efficient enough to look it up myself.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the explanations, Sam and Mary. I was trying to catch up and was more curious than efficient enough to look it up myself.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We all do that sometimes, Joy. If we are wrong Sonja will tell us, but she may be asleep now , I'm off to bed soon as it's nearly 2.30 am here.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the opening Sam and I hope both Gary and Bailee are alright


~~~Ditto...and we would so understand if you were not quite "on target" with the beginning....however, you were! Thank you. 
Prayers and concerns are surrounding all of you!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a quick link to explain neutropenia, which is often a common result of chemotherapy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutropenia


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it is all corrected now - sorry it took so long. i will wait to hear form heidi - think she is being undulated with calls - her bff amy called - gary's son tory called and several other people. they will all be calling her cell phone.
> 
> finally got blanco in. he stood out in the front yard and barked the entire time - from crash to when they finally towed the car and truck away. i'm surprised the police didn't say anything. so now he is ensconced on my chair in a tight circle of white fluff - half which will remain on the chair when he leaves. lol he is such a dear - i don't mind.
> 
> ...


~~~Being weepy is okay...go right ahead! It's a good release of anxietal tension. Know that you and the whole family are wrapped in prayers and care...from around the whole world! We hold all of you with special tenderness and love. That's a lot of healing energies zeroing in on that little spot in Ohio - Defiance! Take care of yourself.
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS FROM ALL}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Btw......when I was at the laundromat there was a man there and we started chatting. He asked me if I knit for just babies. I told him job I knit all kinds of things. Long story short he has ordered a hat from me. He said if I really like it I will get 2 more for my kids. He also said....I have A Lot of necessity and nephews. Woot woot.👍


That made doing laundry well worth it, awesome on more orders. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam


~~~I wrote at the end of last week's KTP about her not wearing a seat belt. A BUG BIG issue with me. We have lost more than one because of some foolishness about not wearing a seat belt. Speaking form experience.....have her send me all of her reasons/excuses for not wearing one...and I will deal with each one. As I am sure others here can do, too. Sheer stupidity to not wear one. Ask her...who gets hurt when she doesn't wear one? DUH!

sorry....this is one of my soap boxes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: No offense meant but he's MUCH older than me :lol: :lol:


lol! Than me too. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are pumping fluids into him as he is severely dehydrated and are waiting for results of blood tests


I am hoping and praying that it is just normal dehydration and not a result of anything more.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Here's a quick link to explain neutropenia, which is often a common result of chemotherapy.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutropenia


I went to the Google search engine and read the WebMed site for further explanation. Thanks, Joyce.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh yes - i don't want to forget - - - - -
> 
> today is NATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


I can live with that, I've had a bit of dark chocolate today, now I can justify a little bit more.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Right - all caught up both ktps.
> 
> ~~~I am jealous! I tried so hard to get through all of last week's KTP.....I was skimming like crazy...finally had to just skip to the end...I couldn't make it through. I must be one of the world's slowest readers!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary is fine - has had a slew of visitors today - his mom and dad came to make sure he was ok - his oldest son is over there now. i just hope he has been staying quiet and reclining on the couch - it has individual reclining seats. at breakfast he was still having some pain - still no remembrance of being hit to an little while after he was in the er. i don't know if the doctor has to ok him to go back to work - if he hasn't i would bet a whole lot that gary will be at work monday morning eight o'clock sharp.
> 
> ayden must have some friends over - see two strange boys with him playing basketball outside my window. they have yet to break a window - knock on wood.
> 
> you ladies have really talked up a storm so i best get busy and start reading. --- sam


Hopefully he'll take it easy today and tomorrow at the very least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> So sorry to here of your SIL accident prayers going out for all !
> Sonja praying all will be ok for your DS !
> Yeah for chocolate day (I just won't say anything to the diabetes ) one in awhile shouldn't hurt !
> This silly head cold just won't let go 😡😡😡😡. I need it gone before my DD#1 and GD fly out to Edmonton , I'm glad I have sometime yet to get rid of it ! Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting my younger sister said you must be sick. It's got my numbers for the sugars out of wack to 😞


Hope that you can kick it soon, not good for your numbers at all. 
One of my besties is diabetic and it's a royal pain for her anytime she gets a cold, she's an RN and works at the Magistrates office so if any inmates bring it in, she stands a good chance to get it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I ordered the book (used) on Amazon today. Also emailed the designer (she lives in Atlanta about 65 miles from me) and talked to her about any possible upcoming workshops in Georgia. She doesn't have anything booked yet but will let me know if something comes up.


Now that's handy, not far at all. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.
> 
> Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. 😁


~~~Loads of hugs to Greg for that one!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam


Kharma Sam, it'll get her eventually, hopefully though, she'll discover the beauty of her family sooner than later.

In Texas, it's the person not wearing the seat belt that gets the fine, instead of the driver, unless of course the driver isn't wearing on either. 
When Jan( a friends daughter that I used to baby sit) was about 3, she kept unhooking her seatbelt, David told her if she did it again, he'd leaver her on the side of the road to walk, she did, he took her out of the back seat, put her beside the street on the sidewalk and slowly drove away, we could see her the whole time, then he backed up and asked if she was ready to wear her seat belt, she said yes and we never had an issue with that again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can be fined here for not wearing them - it is the law. the policeman said since it was the other woman's fault he would not fine them. i doubt if this will do anything to change bailee's mind - i think her goal in life is to do the opposite of anything that is expected of her. --- sam


Too bad he didn't give her a ticket or a summons to stand in front of the judge even better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Kaye, but who has time to slow down around here? Certainly not anyone who goes by so many titles--food manager, laundress, tutor, driver, purchasing agent, accounting officer, etc., etc., etc. LOLOL Oh, I forgot: senior child-minder, too.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL! I was goign to say "what about rearer of 61/2 year old precocious little girls? :XD: 
Keeps you young!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Can, healing energy sent your way.
Pacer, hope you get some rest and downtime this weekend's,, so sorry DS is in hospital. Hugs. Remember we prayer warriors have you and DS covered.
Liz, sorry for your hurt. Hope you can still vacant in Florida.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love...I hope you are feeling better soon. We know we are not feeling well when we don't want to knit or crochet. For me it would have to be knitting as I don't crochet much more than a chain.

My DS#1 set up our new printer today as our old one was leaving lines on colored printing. I could still print black ink without those lines so we used it until we found a sweet deal on a new computer. We got one that can deal with larger quantities of printing and still give good quality. It is a printer and a copier. I believe it can scan and fax as well, but I haven't asked my son about that. It was nice having the scanner when we were selling the house. My son would scan the paperwork for us and send it to the realtor. Today has been a restful day for me. I did wash Matthew's bedding and a little bit of our regular laundry. I will work on that more tomorrow and have the boys helping me with it as well since I have a class to teach tomorrow. 

Sam...My DH probably is happy with you today as you said it was chocolate day. I picked up a chocolate cream pie in honor of that. I took the boys to dinner tonight and picked up pie. Tonight I started the second of three mermaid tail afghans that I am making. I finished making the two sleeves for a baby sweater as well. I took my knitting with me to do while I waited to get my blood drawn. I was there for almost 2 hours. There was quite a long line of people standing at the check in location and then there was the wait time after that. The blood draw only took a few minutes and then I was out of there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The vest pattern she has are nice . I was thinking of making a couple of those
> 
> How did it go at the dentist Margaret ?


Next Friday


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Can, healing energy sent your way.
> Pacer, hope you get some rest and downtime this weekend's,, so sorry DS is in hospital. Hugs. Remember we prayer warriors have you and DS covered.
> Liz, sorry for your hurt. Hope you can still vacant in Florida.


It is Swedenme's son who is in the hospital and I am certainly praying for him as well. I am also praying for Gary to have a full recovery from his accident.

I am glad to say that I have had quite a bit of time to sit and read as well as knit today. I have more chores that need to get done, but I am resting instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I ordered the book (used) on Amazon today. Also emailed the designer (she lives in Atlanta about 65 miles from me) and talked to her about any possible upcoming workshops in Georgia. She doesn't have anything booked yet but will let me know if something comes up.


Well when you get started two of us have doen them so we can help- though for now I will be going on memory only as I have no idea when I will be able to access my books.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, I asked her that and she said the first two patterns in the book are written and the others charted. She was very pleasant and helpful.


If you start with one of those you should be able to work out the other charts from there as they all the same principle I think.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, it's good for you to sit and rest for a change. You do so much that you will wear yourself out if you aren't careful. Enjoy your relaxation.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Extremely windy, not good for cm. Did make it to library. Got eye of cartridge part of heel done. A start.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very nice socks margaret - are them comfortable inside shoes? --- sam


I don't know- either they are packed or sold! I'm almost certain I packed them without wearing them. Don't need many in summer so decided to keep them new for winter. ALso didn't want to risk one I kept not being nice in shoes. Feeling them they probably will be OK- the rows of decreases aren't as obvious to the touch as they look.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam


How old is she?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for your get well wishes. Sure don't need a cold in this heat we are enduring at present. A couple of days ago I made some capsicum (bell pepper) relish and it's really delicious, and as the tomatoes are slowly ripening out back will be trying out some recipes for tomato chutneys etc.
> A couple more months to go before it begins to cool down. April and May are Autumn and it's just the best season, for harvesting all the good things for winter eating.


We are really enjoying the oven roasted tomatoe sauce I made last fall. I think that will be my go-to recipe in future. I use it for soup, spagetti sauce, pizza, etc, so much better than purchased sauce & relatively quick & easy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's got an infection but he is not neutopinic and is now getting antibiotics as well as fluids


Hope he is much better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam, I feel sorry for all the trouble Bailee is causing . Not using a seat belt here is against the law. Before it became a legal requirement here it was the rule in our car that if you didn't wear a seat belt, the car wouldn't even start !but both my husband and myself had seen the consequences of not wearing them.


Here not only is it compulsory but it the drivers resposnbilty to make sure passengers including adults are wearing belts. Don't agree with this extreme as while you can refuse to start the car until everyone is belted up there is no way (in most cars anyway- I suspect some will do it) to know if everyone stays belted up. I'm not talking about young children here- they shouldn't be able to undo them. But even adults are the drivers responsibility. For adult both get fines- sounds like a extra good way of getting money. Not only that the driver loses demerit points and so could potenially lose their licence because an adult undid the seat belt while the car is going. Or says they are done up and not. And you can't go round checking adults- they need to take responsibilty for themselves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can be fined here for not wearing them - it is the law. the policeman said since it was the other woman's fault he would not fine them. i doubt if this will do anything to change bailee's mind - i think her goal in life is to do the opposite of anything that is expected of her. --- sam


He should have fined her- and Heidi and Gary made her pay it. Usless if they paid it for her. Maybe she would have learnt if she needed to pay out for it. $341 here if she is over 16. And the same for Gary for driving with her unrestrained. And if I undestand it correctly 3 demerit points each. Certainly for Gary and I think any passengers over 16 without a seat belt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I haven't knitted it- I can't see the point in knitting a sleevless top in a heavy weight yarn especially when it is one that clearly is meant to worn alone. A vest going over something else makes sense.


I made it but added sleeves as I'm of the same opinion as you. I made a couple for GD, I found the neck was bigger than I liked, I like a tight neckline for warmth in our winters so I used the cast on number for the smallest size & just kept increasing until I had the number of stitches to separate the sleeves of the size I wanted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the lack of a certain type of white cell. --- sam
> 
> my bff - google


neutrophils


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam


Sometimes teenagers can really be trying. What grade is she in?
My DH also hates to wear seat belts, drives me crazy. I agree it might have been a good wake up for her

I'm glad Gary is doing OK. What does he work at? I would think he might not be able to do heavy physical labor for a few days after a concussion.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can you imagine how hard it will be for her once she does leave home . she will soon realise how good it was at home . I love these children who hate their parents and are pain in the you know what's but they still expect the parents to pay for everything and do everything for them


So right!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, what does ''neutopinic'' mean? I've never heard the words before? It sounds horrific!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Should be " neutropenic". It means a very low white cell count, white cells are the infection fighting cells in your blood & chemotherapy depresses their numbers making you more susceptible to infection.

Edit, should have read to the end as others had replied.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> He should have fined her- and Heidi and Gary made her pay it. Usless if they paid it for her. Maybe she would have learnt if she needed to pay out for it. $341 here if she is over 16. And the same for Gary for driving with her unrestrained. And if I undestand it correctly 3 demerit points each. Certainly for Gary and I think any passengers over 16 without a seat belt.


Wow! That's a stiff fine, I think it's about $125 here & I don't know about demerits, I don't think so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Should be " neutropenic". It means a very low white cell count, white cells are the infection fighting cells in your blood & chemotherapy depresses their numbers making you more susceptible to infection.


Which means as he is not neutropenic he is more likely to be able to help fight the infection himself rather than depending entirely on antibiotics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Which means as he is not neutropenic he is more likely to be able to help fight the infection himself rather than depending entirely on antibiotics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've just watched a doctumentary called Mass Extinction, life on the brink. Very interesting, they talked about the dinosaurs but also of another mass extinction much earlier that I hadn't heard about before. They have discovered it was caused by a volcano in Siberia that spewed enough lava & nasty gases to cover the entire USA 300 metes deep. Very interesting stuff. If you see it advertised, it's worth watching


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bubba Love...I hope you are feeling better soon. We know we are not feeling well when we don't want to knit or crochet. For me it would have to be knitting as I don't crochet much more than a chain.
> 
> My DS#1 set up our new printer today as our old one was leaving lines on colored printing. I could still print black ink without those lines so we used it until we found a sweet deal on a new computer. We got one that can deal with larger quantities of printing and still give good quality. It is a printer and a copier. I believe it can scan and fax as well, but I haven't asked my son about that. It was nice having the scanner when we were selling the house. My son would scan the paperwork for us and send it to the realtor. Today has been a restful day for me. I did wash Matthew's bedding and a little bit of our regular laundry. I will work on that more tomorrow and have the boys helping me with it as well since I have a class to teach tomorrow.
> 
> Sam...My DH probably is happy with you today as you said it was chocolate day. I picked up a chocolate cream pie in honor of that. I took the boys to dinner tonight and picked up pie. Tonight I started the second of three mermaid tail afghans that I am making. I finished making the two sleeves for a baby sweater as well. I took my knitting with me to do while I waited to get my blood drawn. I was there for almost 2 hours. There was quite a long line of people standing at the check in location and then there was the wait time after that. The blood draw only took a few minutes and then I was out of there.


Mary, I'm so glad that you are getting some rest, you definitely deserve it, and I'm sure you need it. I can't wait to see your mermaid tail afghans, I was thinking of making one of those for a Christmas gift.
Wow, 2 hour wait is good knitting time for sure. 
David is headed your way again on Monday. 
Take care and hi and hugs (figuratively) to Matthew.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like the heel in Margarets toe-up workshop, it comes together so nicely.


I will have to go look at it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've just watched a doctumentary called Mass Extinction, life on the brink. Very interesting, they talked about the dinosaurs but also of another mass extinction much earlier that I hadn't heard about before. They have discovered it was caused by a volcano in Siberia that spewed enough lava & nasty gases to cover the entire USA 300 metes deep. Very interesting stuff. If you see it advertised, it's worth watching


I think David has watched parts of that, I remember listening to parts anyway, very interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, looks like we are in for a heck of a storm, I'm hoping that we don't get the snow that they are calling for, 6-10 inches is just way too much. 
And windy. 
I sure hope that David can get ahead of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too
> Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time
> Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


As this may have been happening on Saturday, I am wondering how things are now- I see you are online. Hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Btw......when I was at the laundromat there was a man there and we started chatting. He asked me if I knit for just babies. I told him job I knit all kinds of things. Long story short he has ordered a hat from me. He said if I really like it I will get 2 more for my kids. He also said....I have A Lot of necessity and nephews. Woot woot.👍


That sounds really great, Mel!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, what does ''neutopinic'' mean? I've never heard the words before? It sounds horrific!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's not horrific Joy it's just dangerous . It's when the white blood cells get seriously low and can't fight the infection . Son was neutopenic last time he got an infection and we thought he wasn't coming home he was so poorly . This time he isn't thank goodness . So hopefully with the help of antibiotics and fluids he should be able to fight the infection and be home soon
Sorry for the confusion wasn't thinking straight last night should have said


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are beautiful, hopefully David will tell me to buy tickets sometime in the next couple years, so that he can go fishing.


Wouldn't that be fun!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Here's a quick link to explain neutropenia, which is often a common result of chemotherapy.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutropenia


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this may have been happening on Saturday, I am wondering how things are now- I see you are online. Hoping for the best outcome.


Hello Julie I was chatting with him late last night while he waited for his medication and he said he was feeling a bit better since they started giving him fluids and antibiotics . They gave him oral morphine last night that tells me how ill he must be feeling because he rarely accepts that . Even after his major surgery he refused it . But it must have helped him sleep as I know he wasn't on line during the night so that's a good thing . It's still early here so haven't heard anything this morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie I was chatting with him late last night while he waited for his medication and he said he was feeling a bit better since they started giving him fluids and antibiotics . They gave him oral morphine last night that tells me how ill he must be feeling because he rarely accepts that . Even after his major surgery he refused it . But it must have helped him sleep as I know he wasn't on line during the night so that's a good thing . It's still early here so haven't heard anything this morning


And of course early Sunday- I was just calculating that it was too early to ring Cousin Jean in Strontian- it will be dark that far north.
I am sorry that it got to the point of Morphine- it had seemed he was doing so well. Glad that he was not awake over night though- hopefully getting some genuine rest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course early Sunday- I was just calculating that it was too early to ring Cousin Jean in Strontian- it will be dark that far north.
> I am sorry that it got to the point of Morphine- it had seemed he was doing so well. Glad that he was not awake over night though- hopefully getting some genuine rest.


Definitely dark it's just beginning to get light here at 7. 40 can't wait till its light mornings . Hopefully he got rest as the pains in his stomach meant he hadn't slept in days


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Kaye, but who has time to slow down around here? Certainly not anyone who goes by so many titles--food manager, laundress, tutor, driver, purchasing agent, accounting officer, etc., etc., etc. LOLOL Oh, I forgot: senior child-minder, too.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I list all them when I want to get a point across to husband he soon gets the picture 😄


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> He should have fined her- and Heidi and Gary made her pay it. Unless if they paid it for her. Maybe she would have learnt if she needed to pay out for it. $341 here if she is over 16. And the same for Gary for driving with her unrestrained. And if I understand it correctly 3 demerit points each. Certainly for Gary and I think any passengers over 16 without a seat belt.


In Utah it is the law to have everyone in the car in seat belts and to have children in car seats. Our highway patrol and other law enforcement have the power to stop cars and check seat belt wearing. No seat belt, tickets for all not belted and hefty fines. It is amazing to me, having done call for trauma, how much damage is done when no seat belt, and how many people are kept from harm, even in serious accidents, when seat belts are worn. I'm a believer, and if you ride with me, the car doesn't start until all are properly belted in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Next Friday


i thought this week gone sometime . Fingers crossed that it's straight forward


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> In Utah it is the law to have everyone in the car in seat belts and to have children in car seats. Our highway patrol and other law enforcement have the power to stop cars and check seat belt wearing. No seat belt, tickets for all not belted and hefty fines. It is amazing to me, having done call for trauma, how much damage is done when no seat belt, and how many people are kept from harm, even in serious accidents, when seat belts are worn. I'm a believer, and if you ride with me, the car doesn't start until all are properly belted in.


Saved me a couple of years ago . When my niece and I were in the car . Got hit from the side and I ended up in hospital luckily It was my leg that got must of the damage . Knee is a good weather forecaster now and still have difficulty getting up when I bend right down


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was going to have posted for Fan- but she has got here before I could- we just spoke on the phone about how under the weather she is feeling- all of Auckland I think is feeling the heat this summer- but Fan is feeling really 'crook' as we say- so a prayer or two and positive thoughts would not go amiss!


Fan, 'a wing and a prayer' from the Channel Islands.
And thanks to Julie for being mother hen


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear you are not feeling to well Fan . Hope it goes soon


Ditto

I added this when previous comment did not seem to have gone through, but now see it had! :roll: anyway, you have GOT to feel better now!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are pumping fluids into him as he is severely dehydrated and are waiting for results of blood tests


Prayers for good results, Sonja, and try not to worry!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh yes - i don't want to forget - - - - -
> 
> today is NATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


And exactly what are we supposed to do on such an auspicious day, Sam? :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely dark it's just beginning to get light here at 7. 40 can't wait till its light mornings . Hopefully he got rest as the pains in his stomach meant he hadn't slept in days


Oh, my dear! That is not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saved me a couple of years ago . When my niece and I were in the car . Got hit from the side and I ended up in hospital luckily It was my leg that got must of the damage . Knee is a good weather forecaster now and still have difficulty getting up when I bend right down


And of course is why you had to quit your job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Fan, 'a wing and a prayer' from the Channel Islands.
> And thanks to Julie for being mother hen


Just wish I had all my own chicks! Bronwen had visitors and could not talk, when I rang tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course is why you had to quit your job.


Yes . Can get down ok but getting up is a real problem and there is a lot of bending down real low with little children . You should see me when I clean the floors . I have to think about it before I get up its just not automatic anymore 
Bottom shelves in the supermarket are fun


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I wrote at the end of last week's KTP about her not wearing a seat belt. A BUG BIG issue with me. We have lost more than one because of some foolishness about not wearing a seat belt. Speaking form experience.....have her send me all of her reasons/excuses for not wearing one...and I will deal with each one. As I am sure others here can do, too. Sheer stupidity to not wear one. Ask her...who gets hurt when she doesn't wear one? DUH!
> 
> sorry....this is one of my soap boxes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes . Can get down ok but getting up is a real problem and there is a lot of bending down real low with little children . You should see me when I clean the floors . I have to think about it before I get up its just not automatic anymore
> Bottom shelves in the supermarket are fun


Was it one of those cases where the other driver got off 'Scot free'?!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Prayers for good results, Sonja, and try not to worry!


Thank you Lin I've spoke to him this morning . He seems ok . Didn't get much sleep as someone was shouting in another room and they took him for an X-ray at 2.30 in the morning but that's hospital s


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's about time you take time for yourself. --- sam



pacer said:


> It is Swedenme's son who is in the hospital and I am certainly praying for him as well. I am also praying for Gary to have a full recovery from his accident.
> 
> I am glad to say that I have had quite a bit of time to sit and read as well as knit today. I have more chores that need to get done, but I am resting instead.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was it one of those cases where the other driver got off 'Scot free'?!


Yes a young lad speeding would surmise showing off for his friends and lost control . They were ok thank goodness at least they had sense to have seat belts on and so was my niece .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she will be 13 in april. --- sam



darowil said:


> How old is she?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

his work is very physically demanding and labor intensive - i'm hoping he takes monday off but he has probably already made up his mind to go to work monday - he is like a horse with blinders - once he makes a decision nothing can change his mind. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes teenagers can really be trying. What grade is she in?
> My DH also hates to wear seat belts, drives me crazy. I agree it might have been a good wake up for her
> 
> I'm glad Gary is doing OK. What does he work at? I would think he might not be able to do heavy physical labor for a few days after a concussion.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are really enjoying the oven roasted tomatoe sauce I made last fall. I think that will be my go-to recipe in future. I use it for soup, spagetti sauce, pizza, etc, so much better than purchased sauce & relatively quick & easy


i'll have to try that for my next batch; we just finished up the last of the spaghetti sauce I made in 2014. Still have some chili base and some salsa left, but it won't last too much longer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes a young lad speeding would surmise showing off for his friends and lost control . They were ok thank goodness at least they had sense to have seat belts on and so was my niece .


It happens so often. And you were in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> she will be 13 in april. --- sam


13 I thought you were going to say 16 or 17 . I'm sorry Sam I know it's your granddaughter but if she was my daughter she would be living in her bedroom till her attitude changed and she would be very healthy from all the walking she did because no way would she get in my car without putting on a seatbelt


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> his work is very physically demanding and labor intensive - i'm hoping he takes monday off but he has probably already made up his mind to go to work monday - he is like a horse with blinders - once he makes a decision nothing can change his mind. --- sam


My oldest brother was like that
Hopefully he will take the day off and rest


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> she will be 13 in april. --- sam


I guess I should be glad for small mercies. DGD did volunteer a thank you for her recent birthday present: 13 last Sunday- my goodness looking back that week has utterly vanished.
Less than two hours and it's February here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ha, ha you have become the "I have to buy that as it would look lovely on her/him" Grandma! :lol: .....Welcome to the club!


RE: Darrowil..... I fully agree and also welcome you to the club. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks for the update Joy. I hope Sam is feeling better now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was going to have posted for Fan- but she has got here before I could- we just spoke on the phone about how under the weather she is feeling- all of Auckland I think is feeling the heat this summer- but Fan is feeling really 'crook' as we say- so a prayer or two and positive thoughts would not go amiss!


Feel better soon Fan.

Thanks Julie for the update.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too
> Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time
> Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


Oh dear, I hope he is better soon. Big Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh yes - i don't want to forget - - - - -
> 
> today is NATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Mmmm my very favourite thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you can be fined here for not wearing them - it is the law. the policeman said since it was the other woman's fault he would not fine them. i doubt if this will do anything to change bailee's mind - i think her goal in life is to do the opposite of anything that is expected of her. --- sam


Sorry to hear that she is such a pain, hopefully she will grow up and be responsible. And have a better attitude.

I do know what it can be like though.... my DD has given me plenty of nasty attitude in her short life so far... however I "think" she has grown up a bit...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

31 january - Inspire Your Heart With Art Day --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then just maybe there is hope for bailee - i certainly hope so - otherwise she is going to be one sorry woman. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that she is such a pain, hopefully she will grow up and be responsible. And have a better attitude.
> 
> I do know what it can be like though.... my DD has given me plenty of nasty attitude in her short life so far... however I "think" she has grown up a bit...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I should be glad for small mercies. DGD did volunteer a thank you for her recent birthday present: 13 last Sunday- my goodness looking back that week has utterly vanished.
> Less than two hours and it's February here.


That's good that your granddaughter said thank you . 13 she will be turning into a young woman now . The years seem to just fly past . I always tease my youngest now saying how lucky I am because its birthday in Feb and Mother's Day in March both before his birthday in April . He will be 20 it seems like only yesterday he was a baby


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Kharma Sam, it'll get her eventually, hopefully though, she'll discover the beauty of her family sooner than later.
> 
> In Texas, it's the person not wearing the seat belt that gets the fine, instead of the driver, unless of course the driver isn't wearing on either.
> When Jan( a friends daughter that I used to baby sit) was about 3, she kept unhooking her seatbelt, David told her if she did it again, he'd leaver her on the side of the road to walk, she did, he took her out of the back seat, put her beside the street on the sidewalk and slowly drove away, we could see her the whole time, then he backed up and asked if she was ready to wear her seat belt, she said yes and we never had an issue with that again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> she will be 13 in april. --- sam


Aaah well there is still plenty of time for her to grow up then. There is hope Sam. 13 is horrible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I should be glad for small mercies. DGD did volunteer a thank you for her recent birthday present: 13 last Sunday- my goodness looking back that week has utterly vanished.
> Less than two hours and it's February here.


I am glad you got a thankyou! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> 31 january - Inspire Your Heart With Art Day --- sam


I am liking these little bits of information each day.... thanks Sam.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 31 january - Inspire Your Heart With Art Day --- sam


Well I must have subconsiously known, yesterday I bought myself a colouring book. I also bought a dot to dot book, it is for adults but I think.DJ will like it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a kind and terrific idea, Gwen and Budasha!


Gweniepooh said:


> Any chance that they figured you knew you were to go with them....you know just assuming rather than outright saying so? If you just feel like going you are more than welcome to hop on a plane and fly down to Atlanta, GA. I'd gladly pick you up and we'd drive on to Athens (65 miles) and I'd do my upmost to make sure you had a wonderful time. I'm serious!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Continued prayers


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kate and Angela


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I should be glad for small mercies. DGD did volunteer a thank you for her recent birthday present: 13 last Sunday- my goodness looking back that week has utterly vanished.
> Less than two hours and it's February here.


Getting a spontaneous thank you warms the heart.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well I must have subconsiously known, yesterday I bought myself a colouring book. I also bought a dot to dot book, it is for adults but I think.DJ will like it.


I have a couple of coloring books here for adults and DGS always asks for us to do a page together when he's over here. He's of an age now where he designs what colors go where and is very into "symmetrical" and staying in the lines, etc. We tried to do a page with the DGD's were here over Christmas and I thought he was going to have COW until we had them do one page with me and he and I did the other.

I found with knitting designs - some pretty ones:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61j9%2Bp1urcL._AC_UL320_SR246,320_.jpg


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Re the seatbelt issue: Our home care business does some driving for our clients. Our admonition to our employees is everyone's seatbelt is buckled or you don't start the car. In Minnesota the driver is fined if someone in the car is not buckled in. Our response to people who find a seatbelt too confining is,"Not as confining as a body cast!"


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> I can understand your disappointment as similar has happened to me. Did you remind them about Florida?


No I didn't.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You might ask if this trip will interfere with the plans for Florida.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Those plans fell by the wayside. I spent a lot of time looking for accommodation and suggested that they take over. It was never mentioned again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd be disappointed too. Doesn't mean you can't go somewhere by yourself if you want. My mom loved joining in on the bus trips through the senior center.


I'll have to look into that. I just have to push myself to go it alone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry haven't been chatting lately, been busy getting new year of business underway, and now have come down with a sore throat, and all that goes with a summer cold. So sorry to hear of accident Sam, hope all will be ok soon. Those photos of our South Island make me yearn to go down again, as we have travelled on most of the roads, and it's stunning scenery everywhere you look. As some have pointed out its much like Scotland, that's why we love it so much, as we both have Scottish ancestry.
> Am lying low taking herbal tea and Manuka honey and hope I feel better soon. Got a project underway, a log cabin pattern crochet throw., to amuse myself with. It's in purples, and green which I love. Cheers Fan xxx


Sorry you're down with a cold. Feel better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are they still planning on going to Florida too ?


No, that went down the drain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope he is better soon. Big Hugs.


Told him this morning that they would check his blood and depending on results he could go home this afternoon , but the slightest concern and he would be staying . They haven't had the results yet but his temperature has started to rise again so he is back on the fluids and antibiotics and staying put 
Good news is he is feeling better . Stomach pains have eased


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion BC is even more rugged! Or maybe I am thinking of Designer1234's (Shirley's ) photos of the Mountains around Calgary.


What gorgeous scenery and great photos. A beautiful land indeed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What kind of sweater Liz. Is it for you ?


Yes, it's a summer sweater called Gossamer Goddess Top from Allfree knitting. Free pattern. Here's the site if you want to have a look:

http://allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Tops/Gossamer-Goddess-Top

You'll have to go into search to find it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'll have to look into that. I just have to push myself to go it alone.


Have you a friend who would go with you, or are there companies that arrange holidays for single adults that you could contact. Or bite the bullet and go alone and be able to please yourself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:



> Well I must have subconsiously known, yesterday I bought myself a colouring book. I also bought a dot to dot book, it is for adults but I think.DJ will like it.


They look like fun Caren . They are selling a lot of those books now . I've seen them in quite a few places


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Continued prayers


Thank you oneapril


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Have you a friend who would go with you, or are there companies that arrange holidays for single adults that you could contact. Or bite the bullet and go alone and be able to please yourself.


Since I only moved here a year ago, I haven't met any one that I could travel with. I believe there is a company that caters to singles so I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> No, that went down the drain.


You should go visit Gwen . Wish I could . Think you would have fun


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Joy thank you for the update on Sam and family..
> 
> Mary I am with you on visitations. I have a really hard time. I would rather remember the person you way they were with good memories instead of in a coffin. I don't want that in my mind as the last time I saw them. I have been known to have an anxiety attack at visitations before when someone grabs your arm and starts leading you to the coffin.
> 
> ...


Hope you had a good time at the Stag & Doe. Are you feeling better?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Btw......when I was at the laundromat there was a man there and we started chatting. He asked me if I knit for just babies. I told him job I knit all kinds of things. Long story short he has ordered a hat from me. He said if I really like it I will get 2 more for my kids. He also said....I have A Lot of necessity and nephews. Woot woot.👍


Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh yes - i don't want to forget - - - - -
> 
> today is NATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


Darn, and I missed it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Re. Xylitol.


budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. Also heard about this from Tami.


Since we are talking about Xylitol, I learned about this from a dentist who worked in Sweden. She noticed how good the children's teeth were and the main difference was the use of xylitol instead of sugar. She said it also strengthens the teeth and bones. It is derived from natural sources:
Xylitol can be processed from trees like birch, but it can also be made with an industrial process that transforms a plant fiber called xylan into xylitol.

It also seems to naturalize acid, so a water rinse with this in it will stop the sugars from that bedtime glass of wine if you swish it..ok to swallow, if you don't get up to brush.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Neither-they start in the middle of the sole. Solefull Socks
> Ravelry link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/solefull-socks-knitting-from-the-ground-up


My, but they are really colourful. Must make you feel great when you wear them. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's got an infection but he is not neutopinic and is now getting antibiotics as well as fluids


That is a word I'm not familiar with (neutopinic). What is it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Yes, it's a summer sweater called Gossamer Goddess Top from Allfree knitting. Free pattern. Here's the site if you want to have a look:
> 
> http://allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Tops/Gossamer-Goddess-Top
> 
> You'll have to go into search to find it.


It's lovely Liz . I'm thinking of making a top for myself but waiting till spring hoping the nicer weather will encourage me 
Will look forward to seeing a picture of yours


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary is fine - has had a slew of visitors today - his mom and dad came to make sure he was ok - his oldest son is over there now. i just hope he has been staying quiet and reclining on the couch - it has individual reclining seats. at breakfast he was still having some pain - still no remembrance of being hit to an little while after he was in the er. i don't know if the doctor has to ok him to go back to work - if he hasn't i would bet a whole lot that gary will be at work monday morning eight o'clock sharp.
> 
> ayden must have some friends over - see two strange boys with him playing basketball outside my window. they have yet to break a window - knock on wood.
> 
> you ladies have really talked up a storm so i best get busy and start reading. --- sam


Glad that Gary is home but hope he doesn't rush to go back to work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Re the seatbelt issue: Our home care business does some driving for our clients. Our admonition to our employees is everyone's seatbelt is buckled or you don't start the car. In Minnesota the driver is fined if someone in the car is not buckled in. Our response to people who find a seatbelt too confining is,"Not as confining as a body cast!"


Or casket.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry, that is disappointing, maybe they are still planning on Florida with you, and that is why they didn't ask you to go to the D.R.
> HUGS!!


You've probably read that the Florida trip is off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> So sorry to here of your SIL accident prayers going out for all !
> Sonja praying all will be ok for your DS !
> Yeah for chocolate day (I just won't say anything to the diabetes ) one in awhile shouldn't hurt !
> This silly head cold just won't let go 😡😡😡😡. I need it gone before my DD#1 and GD fly out to Edmonton , I'm glad I have sometime yet to get rid of it ! Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting my younger sister said you must be sick. It's got my numbers for the sugars out of wack to 😞


Sorry that your cold is hanging on. Hope it leaves you soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it shows up in my mail box every morning so thought i would share i with you. --- sam


Always good to have some trivia.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry liz - maybe you should take a trip to another caribbean island. --- sam


If I find a singles group going, I might just do that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Any chance that they figured you knew you were to go with them....you know just assuming rather than outright saying so? If you just feel like going you are more than welcome to hop on a plane and fly down to Atlanta, GA. I'd gladly pick you up and we'd drive on to Athens (65 miles) and I'd do my upmost to make sure you had a wonderful time. I'm serious!


No, because I'd have to make reservations for air and accommodation. Thank you for the invite to GA. That's very kind of you. I've never been to Georgia.....maybe one day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> pictures liz - we need pictures - please. --- sam


I've only started on the back so there's not much to see but will post when I do the front. It's quite pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saved me a couple of years ago . When my niece and I were in the car . Got hit from the side and I ended up in hospital luckily It was my leg that got must of the damage . Knee is a good weather forecaster now and still have difficulty getting up when I bend right down


Is that the injury that put you off work?

I should have read farther, I see the answer is yes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam


Don't you have seat belt laws in your neck of the woods? We get a hefty fine if we're caught without. I'm glad that she wasn't seriously injured. If and when she does move out, she'll realize how lucky she was to have lived at home and will be wishing to be back.

I see you answered that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 13 I thought you were going to say 16 or 17 . I'm sorry Sam I know it's your granddaughter but if she was my daughter she would be living in her bedroom till her attitude changed and she would be very healthy from all the walking she did because no way would she get in my car without putting on a seatbelt


I agree
I also thought she was much older


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a chicken in the oven for dinner and need to go check on it. TTYL


Gee, I missed that too. I had a cottage roll for dinner. It was tasty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, how lovely that you got yarn from your DH. That is better than flowers as he really thought about what you could use and enjoy. Also great that you got an order for a hat and possibly more, including other orders. Sounds like you may get a little business going. Please feel better soon and hope you had fun celebrating.

Swedenme, hope they can nip this infection in the bud. Healing wishes for your precious DS. He might not appreciate the term precious, but you know what I mean.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can be fined here for not wearing them - it is the law. the policeman said since it was the other woman's fault he would not fine them. i doubt if this will do anything to change bailee's mind - i think her goal in life is to do the opposite of anything that is expected of her. --- sam


It's too bad that he didn't threaten to fine Bailee personally.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

In NY we wear seat belts in front and back seats. I noticed when I am in Ohio that they don't wear them in the back seat. Let me tell you, you can get injured and killed in the back seat and become a missile. When they come in our car they have to wear the seat belt or we don't go anywhere.

Ohio also doesn't have helmet laws for motorcycles. Each state has its own laws.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the explanations, Sam and Mary. I was trying to catch up and was more curious than efficient enough to look it up myself.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm the same.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should go visit Gwen . Wish I could . Think you would have fun


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I wrote at the end of last week's KTP about her not wearing a seat belt. A BUG BIG issue with me. We have lost more than one because of some foolishness about not wearing a seat belt. Speaking form experience.....have her send me all of her reasons/excuses for not wearing one...and I will deal with each one. As I am sure others here can do, too. Sheer stupidity to not wear one. Ask her...who gets hurt when she doesn't wear one? DUH!
> 
> sorry....this is one of my soap boxes.


Volkswagen at one time had passive seat belts which I found to be comfortable. It's too bad all auto companies don't adopt that but I don't think everyone liked them. It would certainly avoid people not wearing them. Or, they could ensure the vehicle wouldn't start unless all people were buckled up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bubba Love...I hope you are feeling better soon. We know we are not feeling well when we don't want to knit or crochet. For me it would have to be knitting as I don't crochet much more than a chain.
> 
> My DS#1 set up our new printer today as our old one was leaving lines on colored printing. I could still print black ink without those lines so we used it until we found a sweet deal on a new computer. We got one that can deal with larger quantities of printing and still give good quality. It is a printer and a copier. I believe it can scan and fax as well, but I haven't asked my son about that. It was nice having the scanner when we were selling the house. My son would scan the paperwork for us and send it to the realtor. Today has been a restful day for me. I did wash Matthew's bedding and a little bit of our regular laundry. I will work on that more tomorrow and have the boys helping me with it as well since I have a class to teach tomorrow.
> 
> Sam...My DH probably is happy with you today as you said it was chocolate day. I picked up a chocolate cream pie in honor of that. I took the boys to dinner tonight and picked up pie. Tonight I started the second of three mermaid tail afghans that I am making. I finished making the two sleeves for a baby sweater as well. I took my knitting with me to do while I waited to get my blood drawn. I was there for almost 2 hours. There was quite a long line of people standing at the check in location and then there was the wait time after that. The blood draw only took a few minutes and then I was out of there.


You are busy with your afghans. Can you arrange an appointment to have your blood taken? We can do it online. Saves sitting there for hours but at least you keep busy with your knitting and your time isn't wasted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, looks like we are in for a heck of a storm, I'm hoping that we don't get the snow that they are calling for, 6-10 inches is just way too much.
> And windy.
> I sure hope that David can get ahead of it.


I hope you don't get that much snow. We have been so lucky here. What snow we did have is almost gone. The temp today is supposed to be in the high 40's.

Just had a look at the thermometer and it's 50. Very unusual for us at this time of year.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Liz, I would welcome you to Minneapolis too. During the summer the girls are gone, and our sorority house has a guest room with private bath. Minneapolis is a great city with parks, lakes, many yarn stores, wonderful restaurants, art, music and shopping galore. If you are interested, let me know and I'll pm you my contact info.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, hope you take some time to just sit & knit today, you work so hard. 

Sam, hope Heidi can convince Gary that a head injury is serious & he will take it easy for a few days. Does he get no sick leave at work?
As for Bailee, hopefully she will grow out of the attitude. My oldestmhad quite the attitude while growing up & almost drove me to drink but has matured into a very nice man. So there is hope.

Sonja, I Hope they can manage your sons pain & let him get some rest & get feeling better. Much too young to be so sick & so hard for you & DH.
It's never easy to rest in Hospitwl. You would think they wouldn't need to do. Xrays in the middle of the night except in emergency circumstances.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's not horrific Joy it's just dangerous . It's when the white blood cells get seriously low and can't fight the infection . Son was neutopenic last time he got an infection and we thought he wasn't coming home he was so poorly . This time he isn't thank goodness . So hopefully with the help of antibiotics and fluids he should be able to fight the infection and be home soon
> Sorry for the confusion wasn't thinking straight last night should have said


Sure hope the antibiotics do their job and that he's able to go home soon. Such a worry for you. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re. Xylitol.
> 
> Since we are talking about Xylitol, I learned about this from a dentist who worked in Sweden. She noticed how good the children's teeth were and the main difference was the use of xylitol instead of sugar. She said it also strengthens the teeth and bones. It is derived from natural sources:
> Xylitol can be processed from trees like birch, but it can also be made with an industrial process that transforms a plant fiber called xylan into xylitol.
> ...


I can't say that I have seen this here. Would it be something at a health food store or in the grocery store?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should go visit Gwen . Wish I could . Think you would have fun


I'm sure I would. She sounds like a very fun lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, I would welcome you to Minneapolis too. During the summer the girls are gone, and our sorority house has a guest room with private bath. Minneapolis is a great city with parks, lakes, many yarn stores, wonderful restaurants, art, music and shopping galore. If you are interested, let me know and I'll pm you my contact info.


Thank you so much. I'll certainly think about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's such a nice day. I think I'll take a trip to St. Catharines and go through the mall. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be fun!?


Grand fun!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Told him this morning that they would check his blood and depending on results he could go home this afternoon , but the slightest concern and he would be staying . They haven't had the results yet but his temperature has started to rise again so he is back on the fluids and antibiotics and staying put
> Good news is he is feeling better . Stomach pains have eased


I'm glad they're being cautious -- hope he's home and infection free soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look like fun Caren . They are selling a lot of those books now . I've seen them in quite a few places


some of the books are so expensive though. I do have one book I keep for myself, but then another that I color in with the DGKs. I found a whole bunch of them on the internet and think I'll print out page at a time when I'm in the mood to color from now on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Re the seatbelt issue: Our home care business does some driving for our clients. Our admonition to our employees is everyone's seatbelt is buckled or you don't start the car. In Minnesota the driver is fined if someone in the car is not buckled in. Our response to people who find a seatbelt too confining is,"Not as confining as a body cast!"


I've never understood that attitude that seat belts are "confining." You're in a seat inside the car--how much do you need to move anyway?! My kids knew the key wasn't turning until they were buckled in. When I had my SUV, the car would show a light if someone unbuckled--and I'd pull over and wait until it was fastened again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that she is such a pain, hopefully she will grow up and be responsible. And have a better attitude.
> 
> I do know what it can be like though.... my DD has given me plenty of nasty attitude in her short life so far... however I "think" she has grown up a bit...


From our mouths to Gods ears.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well I must have subconsiously known, yesterday I bought myself a colouring book. I also bought a dot to dot book, it is for adults but I think.DJ will like it.


 I have a couple of the adult coloring books, Marla loves them, so she's bought me a couple too, the one I really like, I can't find, it was here one day and gone the next, so it's out in the ether with my straight pins, Gwen's yarn, Marla's book, Railyn's cord and bobbins...
Goodness the land of lost stuff is getting very populated lately. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Getting a spontaneous thank you warms the heart.


That is does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Re the seatbelt issue: Our home care business does some driving for our clients. Our admonition to our employees is everyone's seatbelt is buckled or you don't start the car. In Minnesota the driver is fined if someone in the car is not buckled in. Our response to people who find a seatbelt too confining is,"Not as confining as a body cast!"


I like that response! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a couple of the adult coloring books, Marla loves them, so she's bought me a couple too, the one I really like, I can't find, it was here one day and gone the next, so it's out in the ether with my straight pins, Gwen's yarn, Marla's book, Railyn's cord and bobbins...
> Goodness the land of lost stuff is getting very populated lately. :roll:


St. Anthony must have a backlog! I need to add my gray fingerless mitts to the list--I know I had them on New Year's Eve when we came home from the hospital, but I haven't seen them since. The worst thing is knowing they have to be right where I left them, but I have no idea where that is! :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a couple of the adult coloring books, Marla loves them, so she's bought me a couple too, the one I really like, I can't find, it was here one day and gone the next, so it's out in the ether with my straight pins, Gwen's yarn, Marla's book, Railyn's cord and bobbins...
> Goodness the land of lost stuff is getting very populated lately. :roll:


plus a few unmatched socks too...I had a dream the other night that I found several of the "lost" socks in the garage!! Guess they were partying out there!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> You've probably read that the Florida trip is off.


Yes, I'm so sorry, but I do like the idea of a visit to Gwen's, I think you'd have a grand time together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you don't get that much snow. We have been so lucky here. What snow we did have is almost gone. The temp today is supposed to be in the high 40's.
> 
> Just had a look at the thermometer and it's 50. Very unusual for us at this time of year.


I'm so hoping not also, but on the plus side, I guess I'll get plenty of knitting/sewing time inbetween plenty of exercise from shoveling the snow. I don't know whether to be happy about that or not. :? 
Wow, 50 is quite warm for you all at this time of year, I guess my advice is, enjoy it while you can, mother nature sure has been bipolar the last couple years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> St. Anthony must have a backlog! I need to add my gray fingerless mitts to the list--I know I had them on New Year's Eve when we came home from the hospital, but I haven't seen them since. The worst thing is knowing they have to be right where I left them, but I have no idea where that is! :roll:


Oh my, and I see we are adding socks too, he is definitely over worked. 
Wonder if one of the cats hid the gloves? Grey cat loves to carry my clothing around the house for some reason, I had to make sure that there was no way he could get into my closet area, I kept finding my unmentionables in the middle of the dinning room or kitchen. :shock: 
Jeanette, hopefully your missing socks aren't in the garage, the day they start walking without feet in them, we are all in trouble, socks will take over the world.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up again, so I 'guess I'll go make David breakfast, see you all in a bit. 
{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Budasha, you have had two invitations on here, and if you want to come to England just let me know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> In NY we wear seat belts in front and back seats. I noticed when I am in Ohio that they don't wear them in the back seat. Let me tell you, you can get injured and killed in the back seat and become a missile. When they come in our car they have to wear the seat belt or we don't go anywhere.
> 
> Ohio also doesn't have helmet laws for motorcycles. Each state has its own laws.


It's s law here for front and back seats . The people in the back are more likely to get killed as they will hit the front seat as the person breaks then get thrown out the rear window if it's a bad crash 
People in the medical profession call motor cyclist who don't wear an helmet walking organ donors


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy for DS.
Liz, hope you had a good time at the mall.
Margaret, hope your socks show up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Volkswagen at one time had passive seat belts which I found to be comfortable. It's too bad all auto companies don't adopt that but I don't think everyone liked them. It would certainly avoid people not wearing them. Or, they could ensure the vehicle wouldn't start unless all people were buckled up.


My car talked to me . Or rightly said I talked to it . The car had sensors and made different beeps for , seatbelt , reversing and getting to close to something I was forever telling it to shut up 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Bailee acts this way Sam. It will be a hard lesson to learn but someday she will realize what a treasure her family is. Just pray it will happen soon that she recognizes it.


thewren said:


> bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same rule here. Even non-family people must buckle up before my car will crank up. I don't mince any words about it either if they object.


martina said:


> Sam, I feel sorry for all the trouble Bailee is causing . Not using a seat belt here is against the law. Before it became a legal requirement here it was the rule in our car that if you didn't wear a seat belt, the car wouldn't even start !but both my husband and myself had seen the consequences of not wearing them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sure hope the antibiotics do their job and that he's able to go home soon. Such a worry for you. Hugs.


Thank you Bonnie and Liz and a hug right back to you Liz . I think I would like to travel by myself no one to please but myself . Maybe a sightseeing tour of somewhere historic . Husband and I have complete different thoughts on what we would do if we won the lottery . He likes noisy places and on the go all the time , me I could go somewhere quiet with a book , a nice hammock close to water so I could dip my toes in , you can see I've given this matter some thought 😄


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so hoping not also, but on the plus side, I guess I'll get plenty of knitting/sewing time inbetween plenty of exercise from shoveling the snow. I don't know whether to be happy about that or not. :?
> Wow, 50 is quite warm for you all at this time of year, I guess my advice is, enjoy it while you can, mother nature sure has been bipolar the last couple years.


60F here yesterday and today--and tomorrow they say snow! :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The designer also mentioned that on ravelry there is a Soleful Socks group that could be helpful. Betty (the designer) also gave me perission to pass her email address along to the local LYS with the suggestion they contact her about doing a workshop. She said that since she and husband are both retired now that she hasnt done many because they are enjoying traveing.



darowil said:


> Well when you get started two of us have doen them so we can help- though for now I will be going on memory only as I have no idea when I will be able to access my books.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

well I've done my favourite type of cooking again . The type were I put something in the oven and go off and do something else. Good job there is a hungry teenager in the house to remind me


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> 60F here yesterday and today--and tomorrow they say snow! :shock:


Wow, there will be some strong winds. That is quite a change. Quite the extreme winter with warm days and no coat needed and then coats and hats and snow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Knowing Bailee is almost 13 speaks volumes regarding her attitude. Definitely hope for the "nasties" to change and hopefully sooner than later.


thewren said:


> she will be 13 in april. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, I'm feeling a little better thank you all. I bought some elixir from pharmacy and it made me feel worse, I'm sensitive to some medicines so stopped it. I've been sleeping a lot so that helps with healing process too. I'm sticking with my herbal tea and honey which is good too.As for the seatbelt issue, oh boy that is one rebellious teen.'
Perhaps she should be taken to the trauma and rehab unit at hospital to see the effects of car crashes. Unfortunately kids think they are invincible and won't get hurt, all part of growing up process. I have completed one block of 64 on log cabin blanket. It doesn't look like anything show able yet so may wait until it's completed. Love the colouring books, something else to enjoy which will have to try. Warm thoughts to all who are unwell.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, how lovely that you got yarn from your DH. That is better than flowers as he really thought about what you could use and enjoy. Also great that you got an order for a hat and possibly more, including other orders. Sounds like you may get a little business going. Please feel better soon and hope you had fun celebrating.
> 
> Swedenme, hope they can nip this infection in the bud. Healing wishes for your precious DS. He might not appreciate the term precious, but you know what I mean.


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By any chance was my yarn with them? It is still MIA....I've even looked under all the furniture in the living room flipping over the recliners, etc. If my yarn, Kaye Jo's coloring book, Sorlenna fingerless mitts,and your socks are partying somewhere together at least they are having fun but I am a bit miffed that we all weren't invited....


RookieRetiree said:


> plus a few unmatched socks too...I had a dream the other night that I found several of the "lost" socks in the garage!! Guess they were partying out there!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So do I! I invite any of you to come visit. I love having company. So heads up to everyone....just PM me when you want to come. It won't be fancy but we sure would welcome you folks.



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I'm so sorry, but I do like the idea of a visit to Gwen's, I think you'd have a grand time together.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> plus a few unmatched socks too...I had a dream the other night that I found several of the "lost" socks in the garage!! Guess they were partying out there!


Odd socks drive me crazy I just have to find them . I missed my middle son when he moved out but he was terrible for losing one sock , how is a mystery


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today it is suppose to reach 67F by 4 p.m. I'm beginning to think we aren't really going to have much winter here this year. 


Poledra65 said:


> I'm so hoping not also, but on the plus side, I guess I'll get plenty of knitting/sewing time inbetween plenty of exercise from shoveling the snow. I don't know whether to be happy about that or not. :?
> Wow, 50 is quite warm for you all at this time of year, I guess my advice is, enjoy it while you can, mother nature sure has been bipolar the last couple years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 60F here yesterday and today--and tomorrow they say snow! :shock:


Holy cow, that is quite the change.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just had a message from my niece saying thank you for her birthday present, the French Lavender sweater, that she loves it and it fits great. 
Then made sure to tell me that she loves purple and that green is her favorite color. lolol 
It's nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, looks like we are in for a heck of a storm, I'm hoping that we don't get the snow that they are calling for, 6-10 inches is just way too much.
> And windy.
> I sure hope that David can get ahead of it.


The weather is good here today, but let David know to watch for black ice this week as he heads our way. We are to get snow turning to ice turning to rain I think on Tuesday. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers as he makes his run.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By any chance was my yarn with them? It is still MIA....I've even looked under all the furniture in the living room flipping over the recliners, etc. If my yarn, Kaye Jo's coloring book, Sorlenna fingerless mitts,and your socks are partying somewhere together at least they are having fun but I am a bit miffed that we all weren't invited....


I know, right? They could at least give us an invite.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look like fun Caren . They are selling a lot of those books now . I've seen them in quite a few places


When I was working I had to colour in so many flashcards, etc for my kids, that I think of it as a chore - certainly wouldn't relax me! :shock: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I just had a message from my niece saying thank you for her birthday present, the French Lavender sweater, that she loves it and it fits great.
> Then made sure to tell me that she loves purple and that green is her favorite color. lolol
> It's nice to be appreciated.


I am thinking something green will be made in the future!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The weather is good here today, but let David know to watch for black ice this week as he heads our way. We are to get snow turning to ice turning to rain I think on Tuesday. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers as he makes his run.


Thank you Mary, David says thank you also, He's going to leave here early tomorrow in hopes that he can get loaded in Alliance, Ne quickly and get ahead of the storm on this end, so with luck he'll be getting into Takonsha 
fairly early Tues afternoon, easier to see the ice in the daylight for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am thinking something green will be made in the future!


 And I have some beautiful greens in my stash too. 
For Christmas she had requested a beanie in Rasta colors, so I'll do that and then do something fun in green.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today it is suppose to reach 67F by 4 p.m. I'm beginning to think we aren't really going to have much winter here this year.


Texas is having weather in the 80's, I know it doesn't get cold perse, in south Texas, but they are not going to have a good summer if it doesn't cool down a little bit sometime soon. Those giant bugs are going to be bigger and more prolific too. :?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just noticed in the Digest that it's *agnescr's* birthday today. She hasn't been on here for a while, I hope her eyes are better.
Many Happy Returns Agnes!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> You are busy with your afghans. Can you arrange an appointment to have your blood taken? We can do it online. Saves sitting there for hours but at least you keep busy with your knitting and your time isn't wasted.


The mermaid afghans are a fast knit and I like the change of pace they give me. We can't schedule an appointment for our blood draws. I know it is a wait so I just bring my knitting and not worry about it. I make sure that I have nothing to do during that time slot so I don't get stressed out. One lady left as she knew she would miss another appointment. She needs to plan her time differently when coming for a blood draw as she was going to get preferential treatment. There was no reason to do that so it wasn't going to happen. Mine was routine, annual lab work. I see my doctor a week from Friday, so I planned it to give her time to get the results.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in the Digest that it's *agnescr's* birthday today. She hasn't been on here for a while, I hope her eyes are better.
> Many Happy Returns Agnes!


Happy Birthday Agnes. I miss seeing your gorgeous lace knitting. I hope the family enjoyed those precious gifts at Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in the Digest that it's *agnescr's* birthday today. She hasn't been on here for a while, I hope her eyes are better.
> Many Happy Returns Agnes!


Oh yes, Happy Birthday Agnes!! We miss you, hope you are doing fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Agnes.....Happy Birthday and wishing you many, many more.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, Happy Birthday Agnes!! We miss you, hope you are doing fine.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

DH and I just got home from brunch. It is warm enough that we had the A/C on in the van. This summer will be terrible if we don't get a few days of cold weather. I hate the cold but I hate bugs more. Now I am off to my sewing room.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Agnes. Hope you are having a wonderful day, we miss you here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Agnes!*


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's too bad that he didn't threaten to fine Bailee personally.


I learned a long time ago, never threaten! Just make sure you keep your promises--for rewards or consequences!!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Bailee acts this way Sam. It will be a hard lesson to learn but someday she will realize what a treasure her family is. Just pray it will happen soon that she recognizes it.


Seriously, without wishing her injury or death, she may not have chance to recognize a warning injury or circumstance. She just may not survive the event and then her parents will grieve beyond measure that they did not require her to use the seat belt. That is my fear for her and her parents.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

trvia for the day

Bats always turn left when exiting a cave.

January 31
1981 - Justin Timberlake
(1919-1972) - Jackie Robinson

January 31, 1865
The House of Representatives passed a constitutional amendment to abolish slavery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, Happy Birthday Agnes!! We miss you, hope you are doing fine.


Happy birthday Agnes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's s law here for front and back seats . The people in the back are more likely to get killed as they will hit the front seat as the person breaks then get thrown out the rear window if it's a bad crash
> People in the medical profession call motor cyclist who don't wear an helmet walking organ donors


I got lots of razzing when I first started riding the Harley with DH that I was riding a " donor cycle". Helmets are mandatory in all Canada as are seat belts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie and Liz and a hug right back to you Liz . I think I would like to travel by myself no one to please but myself . Maybe a sightseeing tour of somewhere historic . Husband and I have complete different thoughts on what we would do if we won the lottery . He likes noisy places and on the go all the time , me I could go somewhere quiet with a book , a nice hammock close to water so I could dip my toes in , you can see I've given this matter some thought 😄


I think winter in Hawaii would be my lottery dream vacation & to visit all the islands. We were to Honolulu for 5 days & Maui for 5 days 10 years ago but I would love to see the other islands too. Honolulu was too " city" for me but loved Maui


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Mary, David says thank you also, He's going to leave here early tomorrow in hopes that he can get loaded in Alliance, Ne quickly and get ahead of the storm on this end, so with luck he'll be getting into Takonsha
> fairly early Tues afternoon, easier to see the ice in the daylight for sure.


Where is Takonsha? I haven't heard of that place before. Hope he stays out f the nasty weather.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Agnes. I miss seeing your gorgeous lace knitting. I hope the family enjoyed those precious gifts at Christmas.


Yes, all those gorgeous shawls.

Hope it's a great birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think these friends - (i'm not even sure i should call them that and don't think you should either) - are worth your time budasha - i think i would be vacationing them right out of my life it i were you. my mother traveled by herself and had a good time and so can you. --- sam



budasha said:


> Those plans fell by the wayside. I spent a lot of time looking for accommodation and suggested that they take over. It was never mentioned again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons more healing energy zooming toward your son to help get him over this latest bump in the road. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Told him this morning that they would check his blood and depending on results he could go home this afternoon , but the slightest concern and he would be staying . They haven't had the results yet but his temperature has started to rise again so he is back on the fluids and antibiotics and staying put
> Good news is he is feeling better . Stomach pains have eased


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he has a doctors appointment tomorrow - he is still getting headaches if he hasn't taken his motrin and he is full of aches and pains. hope the doctor keeps him home for a few days yet. --- sam



budasha said:


> Glad that Gary is home but hope he doesn't rush to go back to work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she wishes she was much older since then she could move out and be on her own. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree
> I also thought she was much older


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Mary, I'm so glad that you are getting some rest, you definitely deserve it, and I'm sure you need it. I can't wait to see your mermaid tail afghans, I was thinking of making one of those for a Christmas gift.
> Wow, 2 hour wait is good knitting time for sure.
> David is headed your way again on Monday.
> Take care and hi and hugs (figuratively) to Matthew.


Look at the pattern by Jean Lafitte on Ravelry. It is maid on size 19 needles with two strands of Charisma yarn held together as if 1. I made it in 5 days during the New Year's holiday weekend since I had some time off. It is a fast knit. Michael's Craft Store has the Charisma on sale this week for $2 a skein and it took 10 skeins. I have seen some other knitted patterns, but they would take longer as they are on smaller needles and smaller yarn. They are beautiful knits as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where is Takonsha? I haven't heard of that place before. Hope he stays out f the nasty weather.


It is in the southern part of Michigan, east of where I live. It is about 40 or so minutes from where I live if I take the freeway.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Agnes. Hope it was a good celebration with families and friends.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> it's about time you take time for yourself. --- sam


I sneak that in once in a while. I do manage to keep somewhat busy on my off days. I don't sit still very well unless I get to knit. I still get up to take care of things throughout the day. Today was another busy day as I organized papers for knitting classes and groups. I didn't get much actual knitting time in today. I suspect we might work next weekend since the following weekend is a holiday weekend for us. I doubt they will have us working on President's day since it is a holiday. That means I will have that Monday off when so many others are working. That gives me time to do what I want. I might do a visit to a LYS or meet a friend for lunch. I will try to get out and do something that day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> 31 january - Inspire Your Heart With Art Day --- sam


I do that every day. I enjoy Matthew's art every day as well as other artists work. I get to go to the art institute weekly to take Matthew to class and it is fun to see work in process. The butterfly is coming along nicely. It won't be one of those cute butterfly drawings that so many of us would do. I am amazed that Matthew did the eyes first on the butterfly and they really draw attention just like his other drawings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a couple of coloring books here for adults and DGS always asks for us to do a page together when he's over here. He's of an age now where he designs what colors go where and is very into "symmetrical" and staying in the lines, etc. We tried to do a page with the DGD's were here over Christmas and I thought he was going to have COW until we had them do one page with me and he and I did the other.
> 
> I found with knitting designs - some pretty ones:
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61j9%2Bp1urcL._AC_UL320_SR246,320_.jpg


I haven't seen the knitting version of the coloring books yet. I keep looking for it. Have DGS experiment with coloring lightly with either colored pencil or crayon and then color over that same area lightly with another color. Do like a blue and a green in the same area or a red and a yellow to see what it looks like. He could experiment on a separate piece of paper to see how different that looks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> No, that went down the drain.


I think you should try a trip to Defiance in August for KAP. Someone would be willing to pick you up at an airport and get you the rest of the way. You would have lots of fun and lots of loving people around. We would love to have you come and join us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> trvia for the day
> 
> Bats always turn left when exiting a cave.
> 
> So it would be best to stand on the right side of the cave!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Mary, David says thank you also, He's going to leave here early tomorrow in hopes that he can get loaded in Alliance, Ne quickly and get ahead of the storm on this end, so with luck he'll be getting into Takonsha
> fairly early Tues afternoon, easier to see the ice in the daylight for sure.


On the west side of the state we are to expect snow around noon and then turning to ice and eventually turning to rain. Such a weird winter we are having. It has been very warm here this weekend. Says a 90% chance of precipitation as well. The high is suppose to be 45*F on Tuesday. Wednesday is another chance of snow but only 40% that day. I know David is a safe driver, but I worry about others on the road who are not. Drive carefully David! We want you to return home to the two goofy ladies whom we love as well as your fur babies.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Well it looks like I am caught up and now I am tired so off to get some sleep and then off to work once again. We will continue to be short staffed this week with the two sisters being out again this week. They both need the time to mourn the loss of family and the one needs to continue to mend the broken vertebrae in her neck and spine. Of course, I will do what I can to help cover for these two wonderful women.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> she wishes she was much older since then she could move out and be on her own. --- sam


You and I both know that will be a rude awakening and one full of consequences for which she has no concept of their magnitude, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think you should try a trip to Defiance in August for KAP. Someone would be willing to pick you up at an airport and get you the rest of the way. You would have lots of fun and lots of loving people around. We would love to have you come and join us.


I'll second that motion, Liz.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Tomorrow we fly back from Honduras to Ohio. It's been in the 80s for a few days but we also had cool days too. Wi Fi. Pretty spotty here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to hear of your mission adventures. Sending traveling mercies for the flight home.


nittergma said:


> Tomorrow we fly back from Honduras to Ohio. It's been in the 80s for a few days but we also had cool days too. Wi Fi. Pretty spotty here


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> In case there hasn't been any word re Sam's SIL since yesterday's accident, I just spoke with Gary (he answered Sam's number) and he is home. He was only in ER for a while and was then sent home. He appreciates our prayers and is grateful that there was not more serious injury to anyone involved in the accident. He sounds a little nervous but that may natural for him after having received a personal call from one of us that he does not know well and from whom he would not have expected to hear an expression of concern for him.
> 
> Prayers continuing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you, Joy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Another great start to the Tea Party Sam. I particularly like some of the soup recipes and will definitely be trying some but Chocolate Lasagna? - NO NO NO. Chocolate was never made for putting in Lasagna, I can't get my head around that one! Only just starting on this new TP so I hope by now you have some good news on Gary and Baillee. I'll read on and find out.
> Thanks also to the ladies for the summary. Kate I hope you're OK up there in rain/snow/windswept Scotland.


 :lol: I can envision your vision of chocolate in normal lasagna! Chocolate lasagna does not have noodles, sauce, meat and cheese in it. From the photos I have seen (the recipe has been going around on Face Book) it would taste heavenly! And something I will try very hard NOT to make! :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am caught up on this week's tea party and so thankful to hear from Ohio Joy that Gary and Bailee are home and not hurt badly as could have happened at that section of the road. Sam...Sending you lots of hugs to help calm you down as well.
> 
> The pictures of New Zealand are stunning. I so love mountains and rivers and all the beauty that nature has to offer us. I always enjoy seeing the desert pictures from Maya's walks as well.
> 
> ...


((((Mary))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you had a lovely time Daralene . The hotel sounds like a wonderful place to visit


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Tami. We have stevia and splenda here for sugar substitutes.


You are welcome. I have a friend who uses it for baking. I had her buy a bag for me, but after using it once, found that I could not tolerate it. I just gave it to a diabetic friend that does not have problems using the artificial sweeteners. You may find that you might need to use a little extra regular sugar after making it the first time, but it should pretty much be an equal exchange.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You might ask if this trip will interfere with the plans for Florida.
> 
> Ohio Joy


A good suggestion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry haven't been chatting lately, been busy getting new year of business underway, and now have come down with a sore throat, and all that goes with a summer cold. So sorry to hear of accident Sam, hope all will be ok soon. Those photos of our South Island make me yearn to go down again, as we have travelled on most of the roads, and it's stunning scenery everywhere you look. As some have pointed out its much like Scotland, that's why we love it so much, as we both have Scottish ancestry.
> Am lying low taking herbal tea and Manuka honey and hope I feel better soon. Got a project underway, a log cabin pattern crochet throw., to amuse myself with. It's in purples, and green which I love. Cheers Fan xxx


Hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a difficult time at the visitation Mary hope you are feeling better today . I would say have a relaxing day but it sounds like you have been busy at home too
> Son isn't to well Mary he's been took into hospital and we are waiting for test results and hoping it's not an infection so it's a bit of a worrying time
> Just now . I'm just trying to keep my mind off it


Keeping your DS in prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a wonderful time!!! Oh, at the party, not doing laundry. :wink:


 :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary is fine - has had a slew of visitors today - his mom and dad came to make sure he was ok - his oldest son is over there now. i just hope he has been staying quiet and reclining on the couch - it has individual reclining seats. at breakfast he was still having some pain - still no remembrance of being hit to an little while after he was in the er. i don't know if the doctor has to ok him to go back to work - if he hasn't i would bet a whole lot that gary will be at work monday morning eight o'clock sharp.
> 
> ayden must have some friends over - see two strange boys with him playing basketball outside my window. they have yet to break a window - knock on wood.
> 
> you ladies have really talked up a storm so i best get busy and start reading. --- sam


I am glad that Gary is home again, but he really does need to stay quiet for a few days. He will find that the more he moves around, the more his head will hurt. I had a head ache for several months after mine, though mine was from hitting my head on the corner of a cabinet, not from a car accident.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I haven't knitted it- I can't see the point in knitting a sleevless top in a heavy weight yarn especially when it is one that clearly is meant to worn alone. A vest going over something else makes sense.


I think the all in one would be pretty over a long sleeve t-shirt in the winter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And I personally think you look fabulous too! And you certainly aren't slowing down much.


Well said, Kaye Jo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> So sorry to here of your SIL accident prayers going out for all !
> Sonja praying all will be ok for your DS !
> Yeah for chocolate day (I just won't say anything to the diabetes ) one in awhile shouldn't hurt !
> This silly head cold just won't let go 😡😡😡😡. I need it gone before my DD#1 and GD fly out to Edmonton , I'm glad I have sometime yet to get rid of it ! Haven't felt like crocheting or knitting my younger sister said you must be sick. It's got my numbers for the sugars out of wack to 😞


I hope it is gone quickly. Any illness will throw our numbers out of whack! Even for someone who is not diabetic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know he appreciated the call joy and i thank you so much for calling him. my phone is run off theirs - hence the same number. i don't get that many calls that i need a separate number. --- sam


I hope you are now feeling better, knowing that Gary and Baillee are ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I ordered the book (used) on Amazon today. Also emailed the designer (she lives in Atlanta about 65 miles from me) and talked to her about any possible upcoming workshops in Georgia. She doesn't have anything booked yet but will let me know if something comes up.


I checked Amazon a little bit ago. I was shocked at the prices! I hope you got one cheaper than those. It would be great if she had a workshop close to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> bailee unfortunately is her usually hateful and nasty self - i was really sorry she wasn't hurt more - like wacked her head on the windshild or something. she refuses to wear her seatbelt. i don't take her anywhere any more for that very reason. i don't want her killed but if she could be hurt really bad maybe she would wake up and smell the roses - so to speak. she seems to march to her own drummer - hates her family and can hardly wait until she can move out. i could just smack her. --- sam


I am glad she is not hurt, but you are right. Being badly hurt, or, unfortunately, loosing a family member is going to be the only way she will change her ways, and even that may not do it. Praying that she changes without those events.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam, I feel sorry for all the trouble Bailee is causing . Not using a seat belt here is against the law. Before it became a legal requirement here it was the rule in our car that if you didn't wear a seat belt, the car wouldn't even start !but both my husband and myself had seen the consequences of not wearing them.


It is the law here also. And the fine for not wearing one is not cheap! If Baillee is ever ticketed for it, I would hope that Gary and Heidi make her pay for it out of her own pocket.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes a young lad speeding would surmise showing off for his friends and lost control . They were ok thank goodness at least they had sense to have seat belts on and so was my niece .


And having got off scott free, left you with no income. Shame on them and the law. But, as you say, thank goodness they all had seat belts on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> she will be 13 in april. --- sam


She won't do well in the detention home, if she gets in big trouble.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was going to have posted for Fan- but she has got here before I could- we just spoke on the phone about how under the weather she is feeling- all of Auckland I think is feeling the heat this summer- but Fan is feeling really 'crook' as we say- so a prayer or two and positive thoughts would not go amiss!


So sorry for your humid heat. Perhaps these pictures will help mitigate it a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, it's a summer sweater called Gossamer Goddess Top from Allfree knitting. Free pattern. Here's the site if you want to have a look:
> 
> http://allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Tops/Gossamer-Goddess-Top
> 
> You'll have to go into search to find it.


Very pretty! You will look very nice in it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you don't get that much snow. We have been so lucky here. What snow we did have is almost gone. The temp today is supposed to be in the high 40's.
> 
> Just had a look at the thermometer and it's 50. Very unusual for us at this time of year.


Really unusual for us, also. It is 10:26 pm and is 58°F on January 31!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can't say that I have seen this here. Would it be something at a health food store or in the grocery store?


You might find it in the grocery store, but I haven't looked. I know my friend gets it at a bulk food store.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in the Digest that it's *agnescr's* birthday today. She hasn't been on here for a while, I hope her eyes are better.
> Many Happy Returns Agnes!


Happy Birthday Agnes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> he has a doctors appointment tomorrow - he is still getting headaches if he hasn't taken his motrin and he is full of aches and pains. hope the doctor keeps him home for a few days yet. --- sam


I am sorry Gary is still in pain, but it is to be expected. I really hope that the Dr. keeps him home for several days. And I bet that Bailee is hurting, also, but won't admit it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think you should try a trip to Defiance in August for KAP. Someone would be willing to pick you up at an airport and get you the rest of the way. You would have lots of fun and lots of loving people around. We would love to have you come and join us.


That is a great idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your humid heat. Perhaps these pictures will help mitigate it a bit.


Beautiful! Glad it is there and not here, though we really do need the snow and cold. The snow for the nitrogen it puts in the ground for the farmers, and the cold to kill some of the bugs for summer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 36. We went out for breakfast this morning, then for a ride to one of the places we like to sit and watch trains. I took another nap while "watching".  I also did some knitting. I have started a Christmas stocking for one of the grands since I couldn't decide what to make after the gloves. I have the ribbing and some of the top of the stocking done, and his name knitted in. Just remembered my Kindle is still in DH's truck. Need to go get that out before I go to bed. I might want it tomorrow while he is at work! We stopped for dinner on the way home. Not as good as I had remembered from that restaurant. Then got surprised with ice cream after that!. Came home and laughed at the rabbits as they played, while I made DH's lunch for work tomorrow. I am caught up here, so will say good night. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know, right? They could at least give us an invite.


I'm pretty sure that the odd socks went missing before they went into the wash; so I'm not sure I want to do any partying with them!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Agnes, hope you have a wonderful birthday.

Mary, I know you are a kind heart, but you can't do your own work and that of the 2 other ladies' as well without suffering some...is there anyway that the company could bring in temporary help to alleviate some of the mandatory overtime?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://freecoloringpages.co.uk/?q=knitting

Here are some freebies!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you checked the dog's toy box? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> By any chance was my yarn with them? It is still MIA....I've even looked under all the furniture in the living room flipping over the recliners, etc. If my yarn, Kaye Jo's coloring book, Sorlenna fingerless mitts,and your socks are partying somewhere together at least they are having fun but I am a bit miffed that we all weren't invited....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good that your granddaughter said thank you . 13 she will be turning into a young woman now . The years seem to just fly past . I always tease my youngest now saying how lucky I am because its birthday in Feb and Mother's Day in March both before his birthday in April . He will be 20 it seems like only yesterday he was a baby


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you got a thankyou! :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's exactly what i said here - we need an extended below zero temperature or the mosquito population will be huge. --- sam



Railyn said:


> DH and I just got home from brunch. It is warm enough that we had the A/C on in the van. This summer will be terrible if we don't get a few days of cold weather. I hate the cold but I hate bugs more. Now I am off to my sewing room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Getting a spontaneous thank you warms the heart.


I did have to make some pointed inquiries as to what she had bought with her voucher!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mine also joy - when she is with me or heidi she wears her seat belt - gary doesn't like confrontation so he lets it ride. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Seriously, without wishing her injury or death, she may not have chance to recognize a warning injury or circumstance. She just may not survive the event and then her parents will grieve beyond measure that they did not require her to use the seat belt. That is my fear for her and her parents.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What gorgeous scenery and great photos. A beautiful land indeed.


Bonnie had found a lovely link too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i second that idea - we would love to have you join us. --- sam



pacer said:


> I think you should try a trip to Defiance in August for KAP. Someone would be willing to pick you up at an airport and get you the rest of the way. You would have lots of fun and lots of loving people around. We would love to have you come and join us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope so. for sure alex is beginning to understand - he calls at least once a week to see if there is anything to eat since there is nothing at their house. i have an idea that may be partially true - but he is also looking for someone to make it for him. lol but i do think he is learning a few things. what hasn't change is the way he treats his mother. --- sam



jheiens said:


> You and I both know that will be a rude awakening and one full of consequences for which she has no concept of their magnitude, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a safe trip home - will be looking forward to hearing all about your mission trip. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Tomorrow we fly back from Honduras to Ohio. It's been in the 80s for a few days but we also had cool days too. Wi Fi. Pretty spotty here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh take a chance tami - you can always pawn off the leftovers to your children. that is if there are any leftovers. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> :lol: I can envision your vision of chocolate in normal lasagna! Chocolate lasagna does not have noodles, sauce, meat and cheese in it. From the photos I have seen (the recipe has been going around on Face Book) it would taste heavenly! And something I will try very hard NOT to make! :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this all brand new snow? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your humid heat. Perhaps these pictures will help mitigate it a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you are a bit warmer than we are. but it is unusually warm --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Really unusual for us, also. It is 10:26 pm and is 58°F on January 31!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your humid heat. Perhaps these pictures will help mitigate it a bit.


It is certainly cold looking, and beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

irma bombeck said that all those missing socks went to be with Jesus. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm pretty sure that the odd socks went missing before they went into the wash; so I'm not sure I want to do any partying with them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> she will be 13 in april. --- sam


I would just refuse to drive if she had no belt on. Especially effective if she wants to get to wherever you are meant to be going.
She needs to be made to obey the law- Just like there son (can't remeber which one) needs to learn that he has to go to school. You can't always do what you want to do- and kids need to learn that from a very young age.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE: Darrowil..... I fully agree and also welcome you to the club. LOL


And I got to give the little top to her today- Elizabeth appreciated it greatly of course. Her Mum loved it.
I wanted to get some wool today for her and the shop was near them so I contacted Vicky- we walked then she went to sleep in my arms (Elizabeth) much to Vickys delight. She got lots done she wouldn't have done otherwise. While I still haven't had many smiles she did lift her head while on her tummy higher than she ever has so. But I have seen a few.
Ended up with a very white yarn. Pattern calls for 3 ply but decided to get 2 ply (lace weight) as the nicest colour and as a loose knitter it should be fine- and only needed one ball (I hope) rather than two.
And now I am heading out again- to my Monday knitting group- no longer just round the corner. So see you all later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, hope it is filled with friends, family, love and fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your humid heat. Perhaps these pictures will help mitigate it a bit.


Beautiful winter pictures wish we had snow here. It's stopped raining for now but we have gale force winds again and another weather warning . We have had more storms , rain and weather warnings than I have ever known 
It's forecast for strong winds today and tomorrow then back to rain for the rest of the week


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Tt


tami_ohio said:


> Page 36. We went out for breakfast this morning, then for a ride to one of the places we like to sit and watch trains. I took another nap while "watching".  I also did some knitting. I have started a Christmas stocking for one of the grands since I couldn't decide what to make after the gloves. I have the ribbing and some of the top of the stocking done, and his name knitted in. Just remembered my Kindle is still in DH's truck. Need to go get that out before I go to bed. I might want it tomorrow while he is at work! We stopped for dinner on the way home. Not as good as I had remembered from that restaurant. Then got surprised with ice cream after that!. Came home and laughed at the rabbits as they played, while I made DH's lunch for work tomorrow. I am caught up here, so will say good night. You are all in my prayers.


 Sounds like you had a good day and I hope you are having a good sleep now . 
Like your lovely avatar


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

What a day, woke up with mild migraine, got under control, went to knit and natter, very humid day, not overly hot but very sticky, got some not unexpected news at the doctor, going back to cardiologist, last echo showed some deterioration in function, which is a little surprising as I feel healthier and fitter now than I have for quite some time, Came home to blue skies which vanished when a line of noisy, but small storms came thundering through. Still more to come. Hope we do not loose power, been some flickers.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> What book are they in, please? Toe up or cuff down? I have yet to find a heel I like toe up


Neither, they are sole up. The book is called Solefull Socks, Knitting from the Ground Up by Betty Salkepar. Well worth a look.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > trvia for the day
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: I can envision your vision of chocolate in normal lasagna! Chocolate lasagna does not have noodles, sauce, meat and cheese in it. From the photos I have seen (the recipe has been going around on Face Book) it would taste heavenly! And something I will try very hard NOT to make! :-D


 :lol: :lol: Still don't think I'll have any problem not making this!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Heather* I did check out Betty Salpekar and found there is a single pattern on Ravelry for sale. It showed that it was charted and I struggle with charts (go figure) By any chance are the patterns written out inthe book?


Yes, thank God, the book has both. I struggle with knit charts also.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your humid heat. Perhaps these pictures will help mitigate it a bit.


Beautiful winter pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> In case there hasn't been any word re Sam's SIL since yesterday's accident, I just spoke with Gary (he answered Sam's number) and he is home. He was only in ER for a while and was then sent home. He appreciates our prayers and is grateful that there was not more serious injury to anyone involved in the accident. He sounds a little nervous but that may natural for him after having received a personal call from one of us that he does not know well and from whom he would not have expected to hear an expression of concern for him.
> 
> Prayers continuing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy, been wondering.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Well I must have subconsiously known, yesterday I bought myself a colouring book. I also bought a dot to dot book, it is for adults but I think.DJ will like it.


The adult colouring is very popular and they say its so relaxing. May give it a go down the track. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> In NY we wear seat belts in front and back seats. I noticed when I am in Ohio that they don't wear them in the back seat. Let me tell you, you can get injured and killed in the back seat and become a missile. When they come in our car they have to wear the seat belt or we don't go anywhere.
> 
> Ohio also doesn't have helmet laws for motorcycles. Each state has its own laws.


Golly I would have thought that in this day and age everywhere would have the law of wearing seat belts in ALL seats in ALL cars, and definately wearing of helmets on motorcycles. :shock:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Btw......when I was at the laundromat there was a man there and we started chatting. He asked me if I knit for just babies. I told him job I knit all kinds of things. Long story short he has ordered a hat from me. He said if I really like it I will get 2 more for my kids. He also said....I have A Lot of necessity and nephews. Woot woot.👍


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW I've heard from Agnes on Facebook- she went out for a meal and will be able to purchase some more yarn.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Neither-they start in the middle of the sole. Solefull Socks
> Ravelry link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/solefull-socks-knitting-from-the-ground-up


Love the yarn you used Margaret


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in the Digest that it's *agnescr's* birthday today. She hasn't been on here for a while, I hope her eyes are better.
> Many Happy Returns Agnes!


Happy Birthday Agnes! Hoping you pop back here sometime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Budasha, you have had two invitations on here, and if you want to come to England just let me know.


Or Australia-but maybe not just yet here until we are settled.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I ordered the book (used) on Amazon today. Also emailed the designer (she lives in Atlanta about 65 miles from me) and talked to her about any possible upcoming workshops in Georgia. She doesn't have anything booked yet but will let me know if something comes up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think you should try a trip to Defiance in August for KAP. Someone would be willing to pick you up at an airport and get you the rest of the way. You would have lots of fun and lots of loving people around. We would love to have you come and join us.


That sounds a great idea.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, I asked her that and she said the first two patterns in the book are written and the others charted. She was very pleasant and helpful.


The first two patterns teach the basics of this construction. For me, this is important as the sole setup is the same for them all. Once this and the CDD elements are learnt, then you can do patterns easily. Mind you, I personally prefer solid socks, not lacy ones, as pretty as they are. If I want pattern, I used varigated yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> irma bombeck said that all those missing socks went to be with Jesus. --- sam


Not the dirty ones I hope- he must be able to smell as he is perfect :-D :-D :-D


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Sam, I feel sorry for all the trouble Bailee is causing . Not using a seat belt here is against the law. Before it became a legal requirement here it was the rule in our car that if you didn't wear a seat belt, the car wouldn't even start !but both my husband and myself had seen the consequences of not wearing them.


Strangely enough, I have seen results, both for and against wearing seatbelts. Here, in Australia, it is law that you wear seatbelts. However, I have also seen an accident where, if the female stauntion had not snapped, the passenger would have received serious, possibly crippling injuries. But this is rarer than the numbers that are saved by wearing one.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this all brand new snow? --- sam


All new snow Sam, and more falling at 0300 which I have just scraped off the walks and driveway. I killed my snow blower Sunday morning doing the neighbor's walk. She had a chain across her walk which was hidden by the snow and which is now firmly wrapped around my snowblower's intake. The snowblower is in the back of my little truck awaiting the snow to clear before I dare take my restored 82 Datsun out on the roads. I would be very unhappy were it to get hurt sliding into something or someone sliding into me. I guess that just shows that old saw, "no good deed goes unpunished" is true. Thanks for asking.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this all brand new snow? --- sam


We are to get another 5-6 inches on the valley floor. The ski resorts are happy as are the skiers with the fresh powder.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I am hoping and praying that it is just normal dehydration and not a result of anything more.


I learnt today of an unexpected complication of severe dehydration, a woman I know from K4BN, her DGD is currently in hospital after giving birth, the DGD had suffered dehydration a few days before giving birth, went to hospital and was rehydrated, or so they thought. Went to her doc for normal prenatal check up and was sent straight back to hospital to be induced. When she had suffered the dehydration, it absorbed all the fluid around the baby. Baby was born after a dry birth, then DGD was taken to theatre because there was not enough fluid to clear the placenta. Both mother and baby doing well. Grandma showed of a pic of multiskilling DGD, receiving a blood transfusion (no. 3 so far) and breast feeding bub.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i second that idea - we would love to have you join us. --- sam


I'd jump on that Welcome Wagon in a heart beat, Liz!

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> If you start with one of those you should be able to work out the other charts from there as they all the same principle I think.


From what I can tell, from the book, you use the one sole design and work the tops in the same general manner, the charts simply give you the detail pattern for the non plain socks ie lace


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> And you can't go round checking adults- they need to take responsibilty for themselves.


DMs car has a warning light on the dash for each seat that comes on if belt not done up and person in it. Think a lot of newer cars are now having this sort of thing.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Lin I've spoke to him this morning . He seems ok . Didn't get much sleep as someone was shouting in another room and they took him for an X-ray at 2.30 in the morning but that's hospital s


I can remember, when first diagnosed with heart failure, I was in hospital for a month while it was brought under control, there was a patient, kept in a private room until a room in a shelter was found for him. Nice man, but being a street person could come up swinging if woken unexpectedly. Anyway, one night about 1am, there was a bit of a noise from his room. Next morning, he was found sleeping on the floor, the nurses left him to wake naturally. Unfortunately for him, he landed bad and broke both wrists. So he was discharged to his new home with both wrists in plaster.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> she will be 13 in april. --- sam


Ahh! Enough said.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where is Takonsha? I haven't heard of that place before. Hope he stays out f the nasty weather.


Michigan, I see that Mary answered much better than I could. 

Me too, he left here around 5:30am MST, and it was starting to lightly snow, he's hoping to get into Iowa tonight, sleep in a little in the morning in hopes that he'll be behind the weather in Mary's neck of the woods, but ahead of the weather that's supposed to hit Nebraska on Tuesday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> she wishes she was much older since then she could move out and be on her own. --- sam


Wonder how fast that attitude changes once she has the responsibility, of all the bills and and everything else that comes with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Look at the pattern by Jean Lafitte on Ravelry. It is maid on size 19 needles with two strands of Charisma yarn held together as if 1. I made it in 5 days during the New Year's holiday weekend since I had some time off. It is a fast knit. Michael's Craft Store has the Charisma on sale this week for $2 a skein and it took 10 skeins. I have seen some other knitted patterns, but they would take longer as they are on smaller needles and smaller yarn. They are beautiful knits as well.


I will pull that one up, sounds good, I like a quick knit, thank you. 
Too bad I have to go to Cheyenne to find a Michaels, of course there is always their website.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> On the west side of the state we are to expect snow around noon and then turning to ice and eventually turning to rain. Such a weird winter we are having. It has been very warm here this weekend. Says a 90% chance of precipitation as well. The high is suppose to be 45*F on Tuesday. Wednesday is another chance of snow but only 40% that day. I know David is a safe driver, but I worry about others on the road who are not. Drive carefully David! We want you to return home to the two goofy ladies whom we love as well as your fur babies.


Wow, yes, it's definitely been weird. 
Marla was to take the lady she works for to Cheyenne today, David and I said NO, it's supposed to snow up to 1/2" per hour, with high winds, the weather advisory says not to travel in the areas to be hit, so I'm staying tucked in at home, I will walk the block to the grocery store this morning before it really starts to snow and get the 2 things I want, but it's just a quick walk to the end of the street, around the corner and wahlah, there we are. 
David complains about the stupid things that drivers do, some of the other truck drivers as well as regular vehicles, taking chances that they shouldn't take, or slowing down so far that it makes it dangerous for the other people that are on the road because the roads aren't that bad. 
His biggest pet peeve is people who pull out in front of him and slow down, or people who pull in front of him, and leave him no gap left if he needs to slow quickly, as he says, 80,000 lbs doesn't slow quickly. 
I'll tell him when I talk to him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You and I both know that will be a rude awakening and one full of consequences for which she has no concept of their magnitude, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Don't you wish she could be transported like in a Wonderful Life, for just long enough to wake her up? Or that she be visited by the 3 spirits, past/present/future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Tomorrow we fly back from Honduras to Ohio. It's been in the 80s for a few days but we also had cool days too. Wi Fi. Pretty spotty here


Safe travels, I hope you had a wonderful time!!!
And took loads of pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad that Gary is home again, but he really does need to stay quiet for a few days. He will find that the more he moves around, the more his head will hurt. I had a head ache for several months after mine, though mine was from hitting my head on the corner of a cabinet, not from a car accident.


*OUCH!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your humid heat. Perhaps these pictures will help mitigate it a bit.


Pretty!!! Love your snowy trees.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> mine also joy - when she is with me or heidi she wears her seat belt - gary doesn't like confrontation so he lets it ride. --- sam


Hopefully, the fear of what could have happened will be enough to spur him into making her wear it with him too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, Kaye!

We are overcast and chilly this morning. Temps into the 40s today and pushing toward the 60s by tomorrow but snow is likely (and appropriate temps) on Wednesday. Our January thaw usually comes in the third week of January--just a tad off-kilter this year. Like so many things this winter, I think.

Have a good day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I got to give the little top to her today- Elizabeth appreciated it greatly of course. Her Mum loved it.
> I wanted to get some wool today for her and the shop was near them so I contacted Vicky- we walked then she went to sleep in my arms (Elizabeth) much to Vickys delight. She got lots done she wouldn't have done otherwise. While I still haven't had many smiles she did lift her head while on her tummy higher than she ever has so. But I have seen a few.
> Ended up with a very white yarn. Pattern calls for 3 ply but decided to get 2 ply (lace weight) as the nicest colour and as a loose knitter it should be fine- and only needed one ball (I hope) rather than two.
> And now I am heading out again- to my Monday knitting group- no longer just round the corner. So see you all later.


Sounds like a fabulous day!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What a day, woke up with mild migraine, got under control, went to knit and natter, very humid day, not overly hot but very sticky, got some not unexpected news at the doctor, going back to cardiologist, last echo showed some deterioration in function, which is a little surprising as I feel healthier and fitter now than I have for quite some time, Came home to blue skies which vanished when a line of noisy, but small storms came thundering through. Still more to come. Hope we do not loose power, been some flickers.


Glad you got the migraine under control, I hope that it's just an anomaly on the echo and no real deterioration. 
I hope you didn't lose power, I'm hoping that no one loses power in the storm coming our way either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly I would have thought that in this day and age everywhere would have the law of wearing seat belts in ALL seats in ALL cars, and definately wearing of helmets on motorcycles. :shock:


Wyoming had a helmet law, but then reversed it so that we get all the bikers going up to Sturgis, instead of them going up through Nebraska. 
Texas doesn't have a helmet law.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I've heard from Agnes on Facebook- she went out for a meal and will be able to purchase some more yarn.


Oh that is good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I learnt today of an unexpected complication of severe dehydration, a woman I know from K4BN, her DGD is currently in hospital after giving birth, the DGD had suffered dehydration a few days before giving birth, went to hospital and was rehydrated, or so they thought. Went to her doc for normal prenatal check up and was sent straight back to hospital to be induced. When she had suffered the dehydration, it absorbed all the fluid around the baby. Baby was born after a dry birth, then DGD was taken to theatre because there was not enough fluid to clear the placenta. Both mother and baby doing well. Grandma showed of a pic of multiskilling DGD, receiving a blood transfusion (no. 3 so far) and breast feeding bub.


I was dehydrated when I went into labor, not that bad though, but all my vessels collapsed so they had a hard time getting the IV in, but the one nurse was wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Kaye!
> 
> Were are overcast and chilly this morning. Temps into the 40s today and pushing toward the 60s by tomorrow but snow is likely (and appropriate temps) on Wednesday. Our January thaw usually comes in the third week of January--just a tad off-kilter this year. Like so many things this winter, I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Joy! 
How are you this morning?
David is getting loaded in Alliance, Ne, and is complaining that the windshield wipers on his truck are not doing a good job. He said it is yucky in Scottsbluff, ice under the snow, but he's just taking it slow.
It is a weird winter, for sure. 
Have a good day also. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did; it as used.


tami_ohio said:


> I checked Amazon a little bit ago. I was shocked at the prices! I hope you got one cheaper than those. It would be great if she had a workshop close to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful. As much as I do not like cold weather I sure wish we would have some. I do not look forward to the spring/summer if we don't and not just because of insects but many of our plants/trees need a good cold spell .


flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your humid heat. Perhaps these pictures will help mitigate it a bit.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Joy!
> How are you this morning?
> David is getting loaded in Alliance, Ne, and is complaining that the windshield wipers on his truck are not doing a good job. He said it is yucky in Scottsbluff, ice under the snow, but he's just taking it slow.
> It is a weird winter, for sure.
> ...


I have the house to myself. All the rest of family have gone to work or class. Yea!! I can knit in peace and quiet with only the dog and the washer to need attention for a while.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Rookie! I was going to look for some. 


RookieRetiree said:


> http://freecoloringpages.co.uk/?q=knitting
> 
> Here are some freebies!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the entire house is Sydney's toy box....LOL I've put it out into the universe as you advised when my dongle was lost so it will turn up eventually.



thewren said:


> have you checked the dog's toy box? --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have the house to myself. All the rest of family have gone to work or class. Yea!! I can knit in peace and quite with only the dog and the washer to need attention for a while.
> 
> Ohio Joy


A nice quiet day! I'm going to tackle the sewing machine later I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As much as I'd love a visit I concur Liz....you would have such a great time at the KAP. I really encourage it.


jheiens said:


> I'd jump on that Welcome Wagon in a heart beat, Liz!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Georgia has a helmet law also. I think anyone not wearing a helmet even in states that don't require one are already shy a few "cards inthe deck". This link shows which states in the US have laws regarding helmets.
http://motorcycleinfo.calsci.com/PrintLaws.html



Poledra65 said:


> Wyoming had a helmet law, but then reversed it so that we get all the bikers going up to Sturgis, instead of them going up through Nebraska.
> Texas doesn't have a helmet law.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh take a chance tami - you can always pawn off the leftovers to your children. that is if there are any leftovers. --- sam


That's the problem, Sam. I would eat it all by my self!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the new avatar tami. --- sam


Thanks. All 4 grand kids Christmas Day


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I'd better go check the laundry because knitting with no one to talk to or to look up and make eye contact, makes me very sleepy--especially when knitting the tedious stitching of an afghan. And the last of my glass of tea I finished with dinner was just enough caffeine, too late in the evening for me. Didn't sleep much or well last night and the afghan is not helping things. I may get in a nap before Don gets home from work in a few hours.

*Gwen*, By the way, I discovered that my recipe which called for only 2 1/2 (packed) cups of apple slices and 2 cups of water, cider, apple jack, really needed at least 3 cups of apples and the more liquid. I used brown sugar and it tasted great.

I made pork teriyaki stir-fry for supper last night and it was delicious! We had dessert from the remains of the 2 pies I made for the adult fellowship at church on Saturday evening--peach-blueberry and dried apple pies. We had a fun time there and had not had a chance to participate in several years.

We've had some delightful meals this week and have several containers of left-overs so we will have ''must-goes.'' You know, when you look into the fridge and discover ''this must go and that must go.'' LOL

I made quiches for Wednesday with a Tex-Mex flavor and catfish tacos another evening. Friday I was hungry for soup so I cleaned out some dibs and dabs of legs from fridge and freezer. Made pork stew and even Susan enjoyed.

Talk to y'all later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. All 4 grand kids Christmas Day


You have a lovely bunch of grands, Tami. Looks like they are all having a good time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Neither, they are sole up. The book is called Solefull Socks, Knitting from the Ground Up by Betty Salkepar. Well worth a look.


Thank you. Sorry to hear you got disappointing news from the Dr.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Joy* can you either post or email me the recipe?


jheiens said:


> I think I'd better go check the laundry because knitting with no one to talk to or to look up and make eye contact, makes me very sleepy--especially when knitting the tedious stitching of an afghan. And the last of my glass of tea I finished with dinner was just enough caffeine, too late in the evening for me. Didn't sleep much or well last night and the afghan is not helping things. I may get in a nap before Don gets home from work in a few hours.
> 
> *Gwen*, By the way, I discovered that my recipe which called for only 2 1/2 (packed) cups of apple slices and 2 cups of water, cider, apple jack, really needed at least 3 cups of apples and the more liquid. I used brown sugar and it tasted great.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> *OUCH!!!!*


You can say that again! Three years ago and I can still find the dent in my head. Hit it so hard it know or me into my seat in the RV and I couldn't breathe for a few seconds. Couldn't even cry. Dr said I would probably have headaches from it the rest of my life. What finally stopped the headache was a few trips to my chiropractor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did; it as used.


Good for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You have a lovely bunch of grands, Tami. Looks like they are all having a good time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you, Joy. We had to bribe Arriana!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly I would have thought that in this day and age everywhere would have the law of wearing seat belts in ALL seats in ALL cars, and definately wearing of helmets on motorcycles. :shock:


Several western states don't have helmet laws for Motorcycles. I had heard that health insurance may not cover injuries incurred in an accident if no helmet is worn but without a helmet that may be the least of the worries. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I learnt today of an unexpected complication of severe dehydration, a woman I know from K4BN, her DGD is currently in hospital after giving birth, the DGD had suffered dehydration a few days before giving birth, went to hospital and was rehydrated, or so they thought. Went to her doc for normal prenatal check up and was sent straight back to hospital to be induced. When she had suffered the dehydration, it absorbed all the fluid around the baby. Baby was born after a dry birth, then DGD was taken to theatre because there was not enough fluid to clear the placenta. Both mother and baby doing well. Grandma showed of a pic of multiskilling DGD, receiving a blood transfusion (no. 3 so far) and breast feeding bub.


It's good that all are OK despite the complications.

I hope your trip to the cardiologist goes well & it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It sure seems some fools have no idea the weight behind a semi. We have several trucks a day come through town from a lumber mill in the north, I will be polite & not mention the nationality of the drivers but they are complete idiots, they have been involved in several accidents in the area & God help you if you meet one of them when the roads are snowy, they stay right in the middle of the highway & have put several in the ditch. One missed a stop sign & went into a service station at the junction, the whole place went up in flames. I cannot understand how they keep their liscences.sometimes its scary on the roads, you can be careful but can't do much about some of the other looney tunes out there.

Hope David misses the nasty weather.



Poledra65 said:


> Wow, yes, it's definitely been weird.
> Marla was to take the lady she works for to Cheyenne today, David and I said NO, it's supposed to snow up to 1/2" per hour, with high winds, the weather advisory says not to travel in the areas to be hit, so I'm staying tucked in at home, I will walk the block to the grocery store this morning before it really starts to snow and get the 2 things I want, but it's just a quick walk to the end of the street, around the corner and wahlah, there we are.
> David complains about the stupid things that drivers do, some of the other truck drivers as well as regular vehicles, taking chances that they shouldn't take, or slowing down so far that it makes it dangerous for the other people that are on the road because the roads aren't that bad.
> His biggest pet peeve is people who pull out in front of him and slow down, or people who pull in front of him, and leave him no gap left if he needs to slow quickly, as he says, 80,000 lbs doesn't slow quickly.
> I'll tell him when I talk to him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Kaye!
> 
> We are overcast and chilly this morning. Temps into the 40s today and pushing toward the 60s by tomorrow but snow is likely (and appropriate temps) on Wednesday. Our January thaw usually comes in the third week of January--just a tad off-kilter this year. Like so many things this winter, I think.
> 
> ...


Seems the weather is crazy everywhere. We always say if you don't like the weather, wait an hour & that sure has been true this winter
It's only -14C this morning & has been snowing off & on since yesterday, only a couple of inches of the really fluffy stuff.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wyoming had a helmet law, but then reversed it so that we get all the bikers going up to Sturgis, instead of them going up through Nebraska.
> Texas doesn't have a helmet law.


I imagine last summer that brought alot of tourist $$$ to the state as there sure were lots of people. You could see quite a few without helmets there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

FlytyIn, so sorry your snow blower broke from neighbor's chain. Doesn't seem fair when you were being good neighbor.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> The adult colouring is very popular and they say its so relaxing. May give it a go down the track. :thumbup:


My 21 year old DGD who has been suffering a lot from stress and anxiety lately has been doing this and says it is very relaxing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Agnes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Georgia has a helmet law also. I think anyone not wearing a helmet even in states that don't require one are already shy a few "cards inthe deck". This link shows which states in the US have laws regarding helmets.
> http://motorcycleinfo.calsci.com/PrintLaws.html


Christopher and I were talking about how you always wear a helmet, and why, and he was participating in the conversation and agreeing, then that afternoon, the dumbsh*% next door pulls out a bike with dirt tires and no traction and lets my airhead son give it a go, needless to say, he went over the handlebars, picked up a bunch of pavement and gravel in the side of his head. I was so mad, I asked if it hurt and he said yes, I told him that I hoped it hurt even worse when they were using tweezers to get the gravel out. When he got home from the ER all bandaged up, I asked how bad it hurt when they used the tweezers, he said like h*%&. I said GOOD! Next time you'll remember to wear a helmet. 
I was relieved that he was relatively unscathed considering what could have happened, being run over by a semi on that road, being part of it, but I was so mad, he still hears about it every now and then.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> My 21 year old DGD who has been suffering a lot from stress and anxiety lately has been doing this and says it is very relaxing.


My friend as lots of trouble with anxiety & she does lots of yoga & listens to some meditation audio thing she found online , she says it helps lots.

The coloring books seem to be everywhere here recently.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. All 4 grand kids Christmas Day


Great looking crew!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I think I'd better go check the laundry because knitting with no one to talk to or to look up and make eye contact, makes me very sleepy--especially when knitting the tedious stitching of an afghan. And the last of my glass of tea I finished with dinner was just enough caffeine, too late in the evening for me. Didn't sleep much or well last night and the afghan is not helping things. I may get in a nap before Don gets home from work in a few hours.
> 
> *Gwen*, By the way, I discovered that my recipe which called for only 2 1/2 (packed) cups of apple slices and 2 cups of water, cider, apple jack, really needed at least 3 cups of apples and the more liquid. I used brown sugar and it tasted great.
> 
> ...


Hope you get a good nap in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You can say that again! Three years ago and I can still find the dent in my head. Hit it so hard it know or me into my seat in the RV and I couldn't breathe for a few seconds. Couldn't even cry. Dr said I would probably have headaches from it the rest of my life. What finally stopped the headache was a few trips to my chiropractor.


Thank goodness the chiropractor was able to do something. I've hit my head on cupboard doors and that's bad enough.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally got my livingroom carpet steam cleaned this morning, now I'm going to hold down the couch for a while


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful winter pictures wish we had snow here. It's stopped raining for now but we have gale force winds again and another weather warning . We have had more storms , rain and weather warnings than I have ever known
> It's forecast for strong winds today and tomorrow then back to rain for the rest of the week


You are really getting the winds aren't you.

How's your DS doing today?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure seems some fools have no idea the weight behind a semi. We have several trucks a day come through town from a lumber mill in the north, I will be polite & not mention the nationality of the drivers but they are complete idiots, they have been involved in several accidents in the area & God help you if you meet one of them when the roads are snowy, they stay right in the middle of the highway & have put several in the ditch. One missed a stop sign & went into a service station at the junction, the whole place went up in flames. I cannot understand how they keep their liscences.sometimes its scary on the roads, you can be careful but can't do much about some of the other looney tunes out there.
> 
> Hope David misses the nasty weather.


That's scary, if they cause an accident, they should lose their license, here you can lose your license if you weren't at fault if you can't prove otherwise sometimes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I imagine last summer that brought alot of tourist $$$ to the state as there sure were lots of people. You could see quite a few without helmets there.


They came through here in droves, since we are only about 3-4 hours from Sturgis, we see a lot, some with, many without.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is good news.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's scary, if they cause an accident, they should lose their license, here you can lose your license if you weren't at fault if you can't prove otherwise sometimes.


I know there have been lots of people call & complain, not sure how they keep their licences but maybe it's different drivers too. All I know is when I see them coming I'm very cautious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> What a day, woke up with mild migraine, got under control, went to knit and natter, very humid day, not overly hot but very sticky, got some not unexpected news at the doctor, going back to cardiologist, last echo showed some deterioration in function, which is a little surprising as I feel healthier and fitter now than I have for quite some time, Came home to blue skies which vanished when a line of noisy, but small storms came thundering through. Still more to come. Hope we do not loose power, been some flickers.


Hope everything works out ok when you go to the cardiologist Heather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I have the house to myself. All the rest of family have gone to work or class. Yea!! I can knit in peace and quiet with only the dog and the washer to need attention for a while.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That sounds perfect lovely and peaceful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are really getting the winds aren't you.
> 
> How's your DS doing today?


Still blowing a gale sounds like a train permanently going past at high speed 
Been out with dog twice and both times I wore my hood up and not because I put it up , it felt like someone was pushing me along 
Son has finally come home about 3 hours ago with more medication and strict instructions that he has to go straight back if he starts to feel awful again or his temperature rises again , he's in bed trying to get some sleep 
Says he is feeling better just very tired


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Still blowing a gale sounds like a train permanently going past at high speed
> Been out with dog twice and both times I wore my hood up and not because I put it up , it felt like someone was pushing me along
> Son has finally come home about 3 hours ago with more medication and strict instructions that he has to go straight back if he starts to feel awful again or his temperature rises again , he's in bed trying to get some sleep
> Says he is feeling better just very tired


Take care in these heavy winds, lots of trees, branches and power lines come down and we don't want you hurt. Glad your son is home and resting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a feeling I have leaped a few pages forward in error. Hope all are well , especially Sonja's #1DS, and Mary (Martina's)'s sister. Cooler day today, forecast is for 26*C. and rain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The adult colouring is very popular and they say its so relaxing. May give it a go down the track. :thumbup:


It is very relaxingI find. I encourage my bunch to never give up colouring.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Take care in these heavy winds, lots of trees, branches and power lines come down and we don't want you hurt. Glad your son is home and resting.


Ditto from me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope you get a good nap in.


Barely got settled and adequately covered by an afghan and someone knocked on the door. Fed-EX delivery of some legal papers to be signed and returned tomorrow. End of opportunity for nap. The story of my days, sometimes. If I go to bed early tonight, I'll be up by3 AM at the latest; so that won't work either. Oh, well, life goes on.

Must get supper organized in a bit.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still blowing a gale sounds like a train permanently going past at high speed
> Been out with dog twice and both times I wore my hood up and not because I put it up , it felt like someone was pushing me along
> Son has finally come home about 3 hours ago with more medication and strict instructions that he has to go straight back if he starts to feel awful again or his temperature rises again , he's in bed trying to get some sleep
> Says he is feeling better just very tired


I'm glad he's home, hope he gets better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.

I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Take care in these heavy winds, lots of trees, branches and power lines come down and we don't want you hurt. Glad your son is home and resting.


Thank you Mary and Angela


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


Could well come in handy, but no, I have never encountered this idea before!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


The ''walking taco'' is a very popular item for teens' fundraisers around here, Bonnie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The ''walking taco'' is a very popular item for teens' fundraisers around here, Bonnie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I learnt today of an unexpected complication of severe dehydration, a woman I know from K4BN, her DGD is currently in hospital after giving birth, the DGD had suffered dehydration a few days before giving birth, went to hospital and was rehydrated, or so they thought. Went to her doc for normal prenatal check up and was sent straight back to hospital to be induced. When she had suffered the dehydration, it absorbed all the fluid around the baby. Baby was born after a dry birth, then DGD was taken to theatre because there was not enough fluid to clear the placenta. Both mother and baby doing well. Grandma showed of a pic of multiskilling DGD, receiving a blood transfusion (no. 3 so far) and breast feeding bub.


Now that I didn't know either. Glad they are both doing well now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Went for a knitting lesson on yarn and it was so interesting. Even got to feel some Qviat, albeit a blend, because 100% was over $200, so she opted for the less money. So lovely. Now I have a sheet that tells which yarns pill more, which shed more, which lose their shape and come back with washing and which lose their shape and won't come back. Got to feel a silk cap, which is like the silk hankies of silk and experience how it sticks to any little dry skin you have. She may give a class in knitting from this. YAY!!! The silk sari yarn is gorgeous is you like knitting with knubs and different widths. It also has a lot of joins and apparently is a little stiff and hard to knit, especially hard on the hands, but I'd like to try. Each skein is different so can't count on matching skeins. Apparently this is made from scraps on the floor after the saris are made. I thought it was made from old saris. She had about 50 skeins of various mixtures blended together and roving from various types of sheep. 

Watching Lucy Neatby to see how to do sleeves without the jagged cast off where you join. It is similar to sock heels. You wrap the first stitch that you aren't going to use and then slip the next stitch. Makes the edging more gradual. I sort of understand it but will be watching the DVD while I am doing it. I'm also learning from this the correct way to sew it together. I've never known how to sew knitting correctly and just eyeballed it but now I understand so much more from watching her deal with it as the stitches face different ways where the side of the sweater and the side of the sleeve come together for joining. Next lesson will be One, Two, OOPS. I've taken one of these before but figure there may be new solutions since it's been several years and review is good anyway. I'm going to take Brioche and Double Knitting when they are offered. I think this teacher will be good for helping me with the Alice Starmore sweater when I get ready to start that, since I don't live close to Julie. Oh what fun that would be to have a cup of tea and knit and get her tips.

Spent the rest of the day napping. That was a disappointment as I had so much I wanted to do, but thank goodness I could do it and didn't have to be at a job. I'm doing so much better and may have mentioned that before. Will be meeting a friend for lunch this week. She works, so it will be a short get-together.

I'm so far behind. Wow, last time I posted we were in the 20's and in the 40's or more now. Hope I didn't miss any birthdays or celebrations. Swedenme, hope your son is doing better and that the infection doesn't come back!!!! He has enough to deal with. I saw where this won't affect him getting his treatments, thank goodness.

Hope that move is coming along well Darowil. You will get to enjoy it once settled in but the process is sure work.

I'm watching DVD's about Scotland. So far about the different clans. Hoping there will be some on the landscape too so we will know where we want to visit. I must get to AAA and get things in motion soon for the flight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that I didn't know either. Glad they are both doing well now.


I didn't know that either. So glad they are both ok nw.

Heather, sorry to hear you are having some complications and do hope you check out ok on your next tests, or if something is wrong that they find it and can take care of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> The ''walking taco'' is a very popular item for teens' fundraisers around here, Bonnie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'll have to ask DIL if she's heard of it. If not, it would be a good idea for a fundraiser as the DGC go to a church school and need to raise funds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is very relaxingI find. I encourage my bunch to never give up colouring.


I was just looking at coloring books today since I saw it mentioned here. They sure have a wonderful selection. My mother enjoyed those and word puzzle books.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma, glad you enjoyed learning about different yarns. Be warned that sari silk is very hard indeed to knit with, it felt like knitting with stiff string and I soon gave up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Barely got settled and adequately covered by an afghan and someone knocked on the door. Fed-EX delivery of some legal papers to be signed and returned tomorrow. End of opportunity for nap. The story of my days, sometimes. If I go to bed early tonight, I'll be up by3 AM at the latest; so that won't work either. Oh, well, life goes on.
> 
> Must get supper organized in a bit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


OH NO! It's like there's a big sign saying Joy is relaxing. Here's to some much needed days of relaxation for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher and I were talking about how you always wear a helmet, and why, and he was participating in the conversation and agreeing, then that afternoon, the dumbsh*% next door pulls out a bike with dirt tires and no traction and lets my airhead son give it a go, needless to say, he went over the handlebars, picked up a bunch of pavement and gravel in the side of his head. I was so mad, I asked if it hurt and he said yes, I told him that I hoped it hurt even worse when they were using tweezers to get the gravel out. When he got home from the ER all bandaged up, I asked how bad it hurt when they used the tweezers, he said like h*%&. I said GOOD! Next time you'll remember to wear a helmet.
> I was relieved that he was relatively unscathed considering what could have happened, being run over by a semi on that road, being part of it, but I was so mad, he still hears about it every now and then.


That soudns like the wakeup call Bailey needs to get her wearing her belt. Enough to be very painful but not do any permanent damage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still blowing a gale sounds like a train permanently going past at high speed
> Been out with dog twice and both times I wore my hood up and not because I put it up , it felt like someone was pushing me along
> Son has finally come home about 3 hours ago with more medication and strict instructions that he has to go straight back if he starts to feel awful again or his temperature rises again , he's in bed trying to get some sleep
> Says he is feeling better just very tired


Glad he is well enough to come home- now he might have the chance to recover in peace.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure seems some fools have no idea the weight behind a semi. We have several trucks a day come through town from a lumber mill in the north, I will be polite & not mention the nationality of the drivers but they are complete idiots, they have been involved in several accidents in the area & God help you if you meet one of them when the roads are snowy, they stay right in the middle of the highway & have put several in the ditch. One missed a stop sign & went into a service station at the junction, the whole place went up in flames. I cannot understand how they keep their liscences.sometimes its scary on the roads, you can be careful but can't do much about some of the other looney tunes out there.
> 
> Hope David misses the nasty weather.


Poledra and Bonnie, I so agree. I learned this from living up north in Ontario where the lumber trucks would encounter a moose and the whole load of lumber would shift and the driver be killed. I was able to teach DH not to cut in front of trucks but to give them lots of room as they can't slow down or stop quickly. Sadly some of them don't know that. We've had them pile into the backs of a long line of cars stopped for construction, killing a couple visiting from Australia and go over the edge of bridges onto cars traveling under bridge, and all the time turn over losing their loads all over the road. Sometimes the accidents are due to crazy drivers around them and sometimes due to themselves. It's not easy out there on the road. I really admire the good truck drivers. It is an art maneuvering in all types of weather and dealing with other drivers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems the weather is crazy everywhere. We always say if you don't like the weather, wait an hour & that sure has been true this winter
> It's only -14C this morning & has been snowing off & on since yesterday, only a couple of inches of the really fluffy stuff.


It felt like Spring today and the birds were chirping away. However that little breeze sure had the feel of winter in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


We ceratinly have a number of salads we can get like that but never heard of Taco Salad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> FlytyIn, so sorry your snow blower broke from neighbor's chain. Doesn't seem fair when you were being good neighbor.


What a lovely group and beautiful setting. Is this how one could dress if going to a Buddhist ceremony?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo just posted to Facebook by June's younger sister Dianna


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is Baked Alaska Day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is what the sky looked like earlier on this evening , such pretty colours made such a change from all the dark grey of the last weeks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> It felt like Spring today and the birds were chirping away. However that little breeze sure had the feel of winter in it.


All the spring plants are popping up here snowdrops are in flower , will be crocuses soon a sure sign Spring is on its way 
Glad you enjoyed your knitting lesson Daralene . I going for a day to a LYS in a nearby town never been before but my son is paying for me to go and take some lessons in crochet ( need all the help I can get ) as part of my birthday present not sure when it will be yet but I'm looking forward to it .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> FlytyIn, so sorry your snow blower broke from neighbor's chain. Doesn't seem fair when you were being good neighbor.


Lovely picture Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo just posted to Facebook by June's younger sister Dianna


Snap Julie I posted sky pictures too . Opposite ends of the day 
This one is beautiful


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


We have been serving this for a number of years at our church's summer program. The kids love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.

also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey all, just a quick check in. I've read but not commented.

Today we woke up to pouring rain which turned to snow and it's been blustery and cold all day, though the precipitation has stopped. Such weird weather we've been having.

I'm two full repeats (40 rows) into the back of the Guernsey now--I think two more and I'll be ready to start on the front. We will see how that goes. Ha. I still need practice with cabling!

Off to find something for supper.

Thanks for the beautiful sky pictures. Nice to see on a gray day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Snap Julie I posted sky pictures too . Opposite ends of the day
> This one is beautiful


I thought we had to be synchronised! Yours are lovely too, Sonja!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> That's scary, if they cause an accident, they should lose their license, here you can lose your license if you weren't at fault if you can't prove otherwise sometimes.


They may take ones license but that doesn't keep them from driving. Here in Texas there are many driving without a license,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just made a correction to Raisin Walnut Babka]/color] - the last two lines of directions in the recipe were missing. sorry. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras, what a neat picture. Looks like a wonderful time was had by all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you get your snowblower fixed real soon. what was a chain doing laying across her sidewalk? hopefully this will be the last big snow for the year. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> All new snow Sam, and more falling at 0300 which I have just scraped off the walks and driveway. I killed my snow blower Sunday morning doing the neighbor's walk. She had a chain across her walk which was hidden by the snow and which is now firmly wrapped around my snowblower's intake. The snowblower is in the back of my little truck awaiting the snow to clear before I dare take my restored 82 Datsun out on the roads. I would be very unhappy were it to get hurt sliding into something or someone sliding into me. I guess that just shows that old saw, "no good deed goes unpunished" is true. Thanks for asking.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is permanent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


This continual headache is a worry indeed. Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


Hope the headaches and forgetfulness are just temporary and that Gary is back to his normal self by Friday Sam 
Will have to take a look at NCIS cyber see if it's a new episode as I like that show been waiting for it to come back


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


Hope he is resting and not trying to use the time to get other things done. He really needs to rest to give himself a good chance to recover. Did Heidi go to the doctor with him? I'm wondering if the docotr knows about the things you were just saying.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Agnes, hope you have a wonderful birthday.
> 
> Mary, I know you are a kind heart, but you can't do your own work and that of the 2 other ladies' as well without suffering some...is there anyway that the company could bring in temporary help to alleviate some of the mandatory overtime?


Last week we did an extra hour or two a day so it wasn't bad. That way we had off for the weekend. For what I do, bringing in temporary help does not work well. I do have President's day off from work so I know I will have time off for me. If I have to work this weekend it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought some of the sari yarn from eBay, it was pretty reasonably priced & I made several nice scarfs. The colors were lovely & there weren't too many joins in what I had.
The scarfs were stiff but softened after wearing. Most of my friends wear them with turtlenecks so the roughness at first didn't matter.

Sounds like great classes, so nice they are available to you.



Cashmeregma said:


> Went for a knitting lesson on yarn and it was so interesting. Even got to feel some Qviat, albeit a blend, because 100% was over $200, so she opted for the less money. So lovely. Now I have a sheet that tells which yarns pill more, which shed more, which lose their shape and come back with washing and which lose their shape and won't come back. Got to feel a silk cap, which is like the silk hankies of silk and experience how it sticks to any little dry skin you have. She may give a class in knitting from this. YAY!!! The silk sari yarn is gorgeous is you like knitting with knubs and different widths. It also has a lot of joins and apparently is a little stiff and hard to knit, especially hard on the hands, but I'd like to try. Each skein is different so can't count on matching skeins. Apparently this is made from scraps on the floor after the saris are made. I thought it was made from old saris. She had about 50 skeins of various mixtures blended together and roving from various types of sheep.
> 
> Watching Lucy Neatby to see how to do sleeves without the jagged cast off where you join. It is similar to sock heels. You wrap the first stitch that you aren't going to use and then slip the next stitch. Makes the edging more gradual. I sort of understand it but will be watching the DVD while I am doing it. I'm also learning from this the correct way to sew it together. I've never known how to sew knitting correctly and just eyeballed it but now I understand so much more from watching her deal with it as the stitches face different ways where the side of the sweater and the side of the sleeve come together for joining. Next lesson will be One, Two, OOPS. I've taken one of these before but figure there may be new solutions since it's been several years and review is good anyway. I'm going to take Brioche and Double Knitting when they are offered. I think this teacher will be good for helping me with the Alice Starmore sweater when I get ready to start that, since I don't live close to Julie. Oh what fun that would be to have a cup of tea and knit and get her tips.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie and Sonja, lovely pictures. 
Sam, prayers for Gary.and all of you. If he seems to be getting any worse please get him medical assistance quickly.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> St. Anthony must have a backlog! I need to add my gray fingerless mitts to the list--I know I had them on New Year's Eve when we came home from the hospital, but I haven't seen them since. The worst thing is knowing they have to be right where I left them, but I have no idea where that is! :roll:


?Pocket of your coat that you wore out, maybe


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> plus a few unmatched socks too...I had a dream the other night that I found several of the "lost" socks in the garage!! Guess they were partying out there!


and the party includes my yarn winder, cause I need it at the moment, it is hiding.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We ceratinly have a number of salads we can get like that but never heard of Taco Salad.


Here's a recipe but I don't put in beans or olives. It's really good but you need to add the chips at the last minute for them to be crunch so I only mix what we will eat right away

http://www.food.com/recipe/best-taco-salad-383631


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the picture. Are you one of the individuals i the photo?


sassafras123 said:


> FlytyIn, so sorry your snow blower broke from neighbor's chain. Doesn't seem fair when you were being good neighbor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch....and hope he learned his lesson. I flipped off a motorcycle when I was 17 and thank God I was wearing a helmet. I just missed the gude wire froma telephone pole and crushed my collar bone and had to have it pinned together. Never tried to drive one again though used to be the second rider. Would love to have one of those 3 wheeler bikes. Saw a woman aroud my age with a beauty of one just this past weekend. It was white and gold.


Poledra65 said:


> Christopher and I were talking about how you always wear a helmet, and why, and he was participating in the conversation and agreeing, then that afternoon, the dumbsh*% next door pulls out a bike with dirt tires and no traction and lets my airhead son give it a go, needless to say, he went over the handlebars, picked up a bunch of pavement and gravel in the side of his head. I was so mad, I asked if it hurt and he said yes, I told him that I hoped it hurt even worse when they were using tweezers to get the gravel out. When he got home from the ER all bandaged up, I asked how bad it hurt when they used the tweezers, he said like h*%&. I said GOOD! Next time you'll remember to wear a helmet.
> I was relieved that he was relatively unscathed considering what could have happened, being run over by a semi on that road, being part of it, but I was so mad, he still hears about it every now and then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of it. Does sound like a novel idea.Edit: do know what a taco salad is just not in the bag....


Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene I gifted 
Sam several hanks of sari silk yarn at the very first KAP. Don't know if he ever has used it or not. Let us know if you like it. The class about yarn sounds like it was very interesting and you learned a lot.


Cashmeregma said:


> Went for a knitting lesson on yarn and it was so interesting. Even got to feel some Qviat, albeit a blend, because 100% was over $200, so she opted for the less money. So lovely. Now I have a sheet that tells which yarns pill more, which shed more, which lose their shape and come back with washing and which lose their shape and won't come back. Got to feel a silk cap, which is like the silk hankies of silk and experience how it sticks to any little dry skin you have. She may give a class in knitting from this. YAY!!! The silk sari yarn is gorgeous is you like knitting with knubs and different widths. It also has a lot of joins and apparently is a little stiff and hard to knit, especially hard on the hands, but I'd like to try. Each skein is different so can't count on matching skeins. Apparently this is made from scraps on the floor after the saris are made. I thought it was made from old saris. She had about 50 skeins of various mixtures blended together and roving from various types of sheep.
> 
> Watching Lucy Neatby to see how to do sleeves without the jagged cast off where you join. It is similar to sock heels. You wrap the first stitch that you aren't going to use and then slip the next stitch. Makes the edging more gradual. I sort of understand it but will be watching the DVD while I am doing it. I'm also learning from this the correct way to sew it together. I've never known how to sew knitting correctly and just eyeballed it but now I understand so much more from watching her deal with it as the stitches face different ways where the side of the sweater and the side of the sleeve come together for joining. Next lesson will be One, Two, OOPS. I've taken one of these before but figure there may be new solutions since it's been several years and review is good anyway. I'm going to take Brioche and Double Knitting when they are offered. I think this teacher will be good for helping me with the Alice Starmore sweater when I get ready to start that, since I don't live close to Julie. Oh what fun that would be to have a cup of tea and knit and get her tips.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, did they do a brain scan, a CAT scan and an MRI? I hope so. Sounds like he has cervical back injury and a full concussion to me..but, I'm not a doctor, just a worried knitter.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The designer also mentioned that on ravelry there is a Soleful Socks group that could be helpful. Betty (the designer) also gave me perission to pass her email address along to the local LYS with the suggestion they contact her about doing a workshop. She said that since she and husband are both retired now that she hasnt done many because they are enjoying traveing.


 :-D I joined this group, and on viewing the news chat feed, found the following link to a striped solefull sock pattern:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff14/PATTsolefully/PATTsolefully.php

If link not come up proper, try to copy and paste into address bar to get there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, yes, it's definitely been weird.
> Marla was to take the lady she works for to Cheyenne today, David and I said NO, it's supposed to snow up to 1/2" per hour, with high winds, the weather advisory says not to travel in the areas to be hit, so I'm staying tucked in at home, I will walk the block to the grocery store this morning before it really starts to snow and get the 2 things I want, but it's just a quick walk to the end of the street, around the corner and wahlah, there we are.
> David complains about the stupid things that drivers do, some of the other truck drivers as well as regular vehicles, taking chances that they shouldn't take, or slowing down so far that it makes it dangerous for the other people that are on the road because the roads aren't that bad.
> His biggest pet peeve is people who pull out in front of him and slow down, or people who pull in front of him, and leave him no gap left if he needs to slow quickly, as he says, 80,000 lbs doesn't slow quickly.
> I'll tell him when I talk to him.


I understand David's frustration with other drivers. I love to drive, but I do not like people driving irresponsibly. The current weather outlook has us missing the freezing rain and snow and just getting rain with temperatures in the 40's. That can still be challenging, but not as bad as ice and snow. I will still use caution driving tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good that he went to the doctor. Gary is definitely in my prayers.


thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

There is also, for those who get the Interweave Knits magazine, a detailed article with 2 patterns in the (Summer 2014) of Interweave Knits magazine.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


I hope Gary will be able to rest as much as possible this week or he may not be going back to work for a while. I will certainly keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Heather. I also found that and bookmarked it. Can't wait until the book arrives; should be here by Friday.


busyworkerbee said:


> :-D I joined this group, and on viewing the news chat feed, found the following link to a striped solefull sock pattern:
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff14/PATTsolefully/PATTsolefully.php
> 
> If link not come up proper, try to copy and paste into address bar to get there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All the spring plants are popping up here snowdrops are in flower , will be crocuses soon a sure sign Spring is on its way
> Glad you enjoyed your knitting lesson Daralene . I going for a day to a LYS in a nearby town never been before but my son is paying for me to go and take some lessons in crochet ( need all the help I can get ) as part of my birthday present not sure when it will be yet but I'm looking forward to it .


What a great birthday gift


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and Flyty1n, thank you.it was the night we blessed the new sangha.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


I'm glad the doctor is making him rest, hopefully a few days of taking it easy will help & there's nothing permanent


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad your son is back home!


Swedenme said:


> Still blowing a gale sounds like a train permanently going past at high speed
> Been out with dog twice and both times I wore my hood up and not because I put it up , it felt like someone was pushing me along
> Son has finally come home about 3 hours ago with more medication and strict instructions that he has to go straight back if he starts to feel awful again or his temperature rises again , he's in bed trying to get some sleep
> Says he is feeling better just very tired


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja & Julie, great pictures.

Heather, interesting sock pattern, thanks for sharing.

Flyty1n, hope the snowblower isn't too expensive to fix, unfair when you're trying to be a good neighbour.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It sounds like a good knitting class, Cashmeregma-all useful information. And when you visit Julie for a cuppa and knitting lessons, I want to come along, too! Fun!


Cashmeregma said:


> Went for a knitting lesson on yarn and it was so interesting. Even got to feel some Qviat, albeit a blend, because 100% was over $200, so she opted for the less money. So lovely. Now I have a sheet that tells which yarns pill more, which shed more, which lose their shape and come back with washing and which lose their shape and won't come back. Got to feel a silk cap, which is like the silk hankies of silk and experience how it sticks to any little dry skin you have. She may give a class in knitting from this. YAY!!! The silk sari yarn is gorgeous is you like knitting with knubs and different widths. It also has a lot of joins and apparently is a little stiff and hard to knit, especially hard on the hands, but I'd like to try. Each skein is different so can't count on matching skeins. Apparently this is made from scraps on the floor after the saris are made. I thought it was made from old saris. She had about 50 skeins of various mixtures blended together and roving from various types of sheep.
> 
> Watching Lucy Neatby to see how to do sleeves without the jagged cast off where you join. It is similar to sock heels. You wrap the first stitch that you aren't going to use and then slip the next stitch. Makes the edging more gradual. I sort of understand it but will be watching the DVD while I am doing it. I'm also learning from this the correct way to sew it together. I've never known how to sew knitting correctly and just eyeballed it but now I understand so much more from watching her deal with it as the stitches face different ways where the side of the sweater and the side of the sleeve come together for joining. Next lesson will be One, Two, OOPS. I've taken one of these before but figure there may be new solutions since it's been several years and review is good anyway. I'm going to take Brioche and Double Knitting when they are offered. I think this teacher will be good for helping me with the Alice Starmore sweater when I get ready to start that, since I don't live close to Julie. Oh what fun that would be to have a cup of tea and knit and get her tips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the headaches and forgetfulness are just temporary and that Gary is back to his normal self by Friday Sam
> Will have to take a look at NCIS cyber see if it's a new episode as I like that show been waiting for it to come back


There was a new NCIS cyber on last night here. I like all the ncis shows.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. I am the one sitting with green socks and tan vest.
Sam, healing energy sent for Gary. 
Daralene, your classes sound so fun. Glad you are able to attend.
Had my f/u appt. with Dr. Iresha. She is giving me 3 weeks worth of Ambien to get insomnia taken care of. I'm a little surprised as she is very conservative with meds. Even reminded her I'm alcoholic and she said we need to get you back in schedule. Would be wonderful to sleep all night. I will continue sleep hygiene I.e. Turning off computer an hour before bedtime, keeping only light from t.v., yoga breathing, no caffeine late in day, etc.
Love sunrise, sunset pics.
Sonja, healing energy for DS.
Waterlogged 45 minutes then soaked in jacuzzi. Still windy.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photo! She has a good eye.


Lurker 2 said:


> A photo just posted to Facebook by June's younger sister Dianna


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So pretty - so many colors!


Swedenme said:


> This is what the sky looked like earlier on this evening , such pretty colours made such a change from all the dark grey of the last weeks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> FlytyIn, so sorry your snow blower broke from neighbor's chain. Doesn't seem fair when you were being good neighbor.


Nice picture, that's you sitting on the left, isn't it?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Hope family well. Thank you for recipes.
> Daralene, almost bought that book! Will go back and buy it. What brand pillows?
> Sonja, glad you got to walk, even if short walk.
> Maya and I had our hour walk. Death Valley trip tomorrow cancelled. But I'm actually glad. It would be a 10-12 hour day and truthfully I'm not up for it myself.


I got the pillows at the Sleep # Bed place. This is the first time I have had a pillow that helped my neck. I have paid lots too for pillows from the chiropractor at different times and just continued to hurt. These are wonderful. Good thing is they have you try them out and they assessed when my neck was straight as they have different heights. They also custom make pillows, but the one I got is already made and tempura like or actually tempura?

How far are you from Death Valley? We went through there on our way to California.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for Gary, Sam. And for Miss Bailee.


thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, wishing your sister good health and help with the wound healing. Too cute about your son giving in to the bags and bringing the perfect one to your attention. I know your time with him helped you. 

Sam, that is probably true that this lady was texting or something very distracting. So glad nobody was killed or maimed, but head injuries and losing memory are a sign that the brain was shaken. Hope Gary will be ok and that this lady pays attention from now on. The lady in front of me today had her car all over the place. Wonder if she was putting make-up on. Quite frustrating and I could feel my BP rising.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I just had a message from my niece saying thank you for her birthday present, the French Lavender sweater, that she loves it and it fits great.
> Then made sure to tell me that she loves purple and that green is her favorite color. lolol
> It's nice to be appreciated.


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


Sam, that sounds serious. I do hope it clears up with time. After a very mild car accident I had migraines every day for a year. It was hell. I do think things like this can affect memory long-term, but will be praying for Gary.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes has a Birthday...

Whoopee...HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGNES. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some of the sari yarn from eBay, it was pretty reasonably priced & I made several nice scarfs. The colors were lovely & there weren't too many joins in what I had.
> The scarfs were stiff but softened after wearing. Most of my friends wear them with turtlenecks so the roughness at first didn't matter.
> 
> Sounds like great classes, so nice they are available to you.


Glad to hear that Bonnie. I loved the colors and textures. Now that I have your input, I won't be afraid to buy any.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, as Darowil mentioned, be sure the doctor knows of the things you were just telling us. He won't be able to make the correct assessment otherwise.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Seriously, without wishing her injury or death, she may not have chance to recognize a warning injury or circumstance. She just may not survive the event and then her parents will grieve beyond measure that they did not require her to use the seat belt. That is my fear for her and her parents.
> 
> Ohio Joy


mmm, wonder if viewing some of our road safety ads would help. There is a rather graphic one where the driver has to brake hard, and is killed by the unbelted rear passenger slamming into her head rest. Passenger was only dazed, driver dead. One of the best ads for getting a message across.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, Wow, that sounds like your son made a mess of his head. Sure hope they got all the gravel out so he doesn't get infected.

Gwen, yes, the class really was full of information. Bonnie gave some feedback on it so I think I will try it sometime in the future. Had always meant to. Just get sidetracked.

DH is back to work so I'm off of here. Bye for now! Hugs to all.

Tomorrow I will try and post a photo or photos from our anniversary. Feel bad I didn't take one of Bill. He took a lovely one of me as my hair was just cut and I had a new top and the flowers he got me. He wore the same old, same old....but hey, it was the aran sweater I knit him with a leather jacket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie and Sonja, lovely pictures.
> Sam, prayers for Gary.and all of you. If he seems to be getting any worse please get him medical assistance quickly.


 :thumbup: I thought the one from Dianna was beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & Julie, great pictures.
> 
> Heather, interesting sock pattern, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Flyty1n, hope the snowblower isn't too expensive to fix, unfair when you're trying to be a good neighbour.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely photo! She has a good eye.


She does indeed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> ?Pocket of your coat that you wore out, maybe


I've checked there, and the pockets of the jeans I was wearing, as well as the bag his clothes were in. :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I learnt today of an unexpected complication of severe dehydration, a woman I know from K4BN, her DGD is currently in hospital after giving birth, the DGD had suffered dehydration a few days before giving birth, went to hospital and was rehydrated, or so they thought. Went to her doc for normal prenatal check up and was sent straight back to hospital to be induced. When she had suffered the dehydration, it absorbed all the fluid around the baby. Baby was born after a dry birth, then DGD was taken to theatre because there was not enough fluid to clear the placenta. Both mother and baby doing well. Grandma showed of a pic of multiskilling DGD, receiving a blood transfusion (no. 3 so far) and breast feeding bub.


I know that getting blood is safe, but there can still be complications. I hope her blood levels increase on their own some and she gets better quickly. I would think that milk would be slow to come in too if dehydrated.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Gwen - sounds awful. What an experience!


Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch....and hope he learned his lesson. I flipped off a motorcycle when I was 17 and thank God I was wearing a helmet. I just missed the gude wire froma telephone pole and crushed my collar bone and had to have it pinned together. Never tried to drive one again though used to be the second rider. Would love to have one of those 3 wheeler bikes. Saw a woman aroud my age with a beauty of one just this past weekend. It was white and gold.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


The kids have been doing that with Doritoes for quite some time in the schools.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Went for a knitting lesson on yarn and it was so interesting. Even got to feel some Qviat, albeit a blend, because 100% was over $200, so she opted for the less money. So lovely. Now I have a sheet that tells which yarns pill more, which shed more, which lose their shape and come back with washing and which lose their shape and won't come back. Got to feel a silk cap, which is like the silk hankies of silk and experience how it sticks to any little dry skin you have. She may give a class in knitting from this. YAY!!! The silk sari yarn is gorgeous is you like knitting with knubs and different widths. It also has a lot of joins and apparently is a little stiff and hard to knit, especially hard on the hands, but I'd like to try. Each skein is different so can't count on matching skeins. Apparently this is made from scraps on the floor after the saris are made. I thought it was made from old saris. She had about 50 skeins of various mixtures blended together and roving from various types of sheep.
> 
> Watching Lucy Neatby to see how to do sleeves without the jagged cast off where you join. It is similar to sock heels. You wrap the first stitch that you aren't going to use and then slip the next stitch. Makes the edging more gradual. I sort of understand it but will be watching the DVD while I am doing it. I'm also learning from this the correct way to sew it together. I've never known how to sew knitting correctly and just eyeballed it but now I understand so much more from watching her deal with it as the stitches face different ways where the side of the sweater and the side of the sleeve come together for joining. Next lesson will be One, Two, OOPS. I've taken one of these before but figure there may be new solutions since it's been several years and review is good anyway. I'm going to take Brioche and Double Knitting when they are offered. I think this teacher will be good for helping me with the Alice Starmore sweater when I get ready to start that, since I don't live close to Julie. Oh what fun that would be to have a cup of tea and knit and get her tips.
> 
> ...


The first teacher sounds like Clara Parkes whose books and blog - Knitters Review I love. She has a new book out about travelling through wool country that I want to read.

I love Lucy Neatby and her ideas. JC Briar also has a wonderful set in sleeve idea where you do short rows across the cap portion of the sleeve. I'll look for one of her videos from the class I took at Stitches Midwest if you're interested.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


Sending prayers and hugs. Hope Gary's symptoms are only temporary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the pictures of the sun - rising and setting.

Sonja - glad your son is home. Hope he feels better each day.

Love to all - today was a long day. The 401(k) vendor didn't have everything ready on the website for the opening day. Last Thursday, everything was on schedule and ready to go - so they said - but someone was asleep at the switch and didn't get it turned on over night for this morning's viewing. It's fixed now, but I was not a happy camper today.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your humid heat. Perhaps these pictures will help mitigate it a bit.


   Love them. The second one, don't know what tree it actually is, but I immediately thought it looked like a winter cherry blossom tree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's a recipe but I don't put in beans or olives. It's really good but you need to add the chips at the last minute for them to be crunch so I only mix what we will eat right away
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/best-taco-salad-383631


Thanks Bonnie- looks good, printed it off. Warming up again for next week so will be good then. Will go and put ingredients on the list now. As I have just shopped that will be ideal for next week.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> The adult colouring is very popular and they say its so relaxing. May give it a go down the track. :thumbup:


It is, and after I finish a picture, I am hanging it on my gallery (fridge) to enjoy some more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D I joined this group, and on viewing the news chat feed, found the following link to a striped solefull sock pattern:
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff14/PATTsolefully/PATTsolefully.php
> 
> If link not come up proper, try to copy and paste into address bar to get there.


Worked for me- the stripping looks good in it (these are by the author of the Solefull SOcks for those who may not recognise the name). Don't know if that one is the book. But here can try them out without paying for anything until you know you like the method.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, yes, it's definitely been weird.
> Marla was to take the lady she works for to Cheyenne today, David and I said NO, it's supposed to snow up to 1/2" per hour, with high winds, the weather advisory says not to travel in the areas to be hit, so I'm staying tucked in at home, I will walk the block to the grocery store this morning before it really starts to snow and get the 2 things I want, but it's just a quick walk to the end of the street, around the corner and wahlah, there we are.
> David complains about the stupid things that drivers do, some of the other truck drivers as well as regular vehicles, taking chances that they shouldn't take, or slowing down so far that it makes it dangerous for the other people that are on the road because the roads aren't that bad.
> His biggest pet peeve is people who pull out in front of him and slow down, or people who pull in front of him, and leave him no gap left if he needs to slow quickly, as he says, 80,000 lbs doesn't slow quickly.
> I'll tell him when I talk to him.


When on the highway, if I have to move in front of a truck, I always allow lots of room between me and the truck, and then I do accellerate to create more space.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. I am the one sitting with green socks and tan vest.
> Sam, healing energy sent for Gary.
> Daralene, your classes sound so fun. Glad you are able to attend.
> Had my f/u appt. with Dr. Iresha. She is giving me 3 weeks worth of Ambien to get insomnia taken care of. I'm a little surprised as she is very conservative with meds. Even reminded her I'm alcoholic and she said we need to get you back in schedule. Would be wonderful to sleep all night. I will continue sleep hygiene I.e. Turning off computer an hour before bedtime, keeping only light from t.v., yoga breathing, no caffeine late in day, etc.
> ...


I've had a couple of better nights sleep turningoff the computer earlier. Though the first couple no better. But a real nuisance to turn it off as that is when the day begins in the US/Canada and well under way in the UK.
But as I said last week I really must put sleep above KP!
Don't mind when it only a night or two as I enjoy that time- somehow I get so much more done overnight than during the day even if I am alone all day.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Georgia has a helmet law also. I think anyone not wearing a helmet even in states that don't require one are already shy a few "cards inthe deck". This link shows which states in the US have laws regarding helmets.
> http://motorcycleinfo.calsci.com/PrintLaws.html


I would never ride a motorbike on the road without a helmet on, too many blind car drivers to do so, but when I spent 6 months working on a station, chasing sheep and cattle around, used dirt bikes without helmets. Do love the wind in my face. If ever in a position to get another motorbike, will get open face helmet for this reason. Closed helmets are claustophobic for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the pictures of the sun - rising and setting.
> 
> Sonja - glad your son is home. Hope he feels better each day.
> 
> Love to all - today was a long day. The 401(k) vendor didn't have everything ready on the website for the opening day. Last Thursday, everything was on schedule and ready to go - so they said - but someone was asleep at the switch and didn't get it turned on over night for this morning's viewing. It's fixed now, but I was not a happy camper today.


How irritating to be told its all ready and it isn't. Makes you feel bad as well even when nothing you can do about it and it isn't your fault.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you had a good rest of the day. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I have the house to myself. All the rest of family have gone to work or class. Yea!! I can knit in peace and quiet with only the dog and the washer to need attention for a while.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> mmm, wonder if viewing some of our road safety ads would help. There is a rather graphic one where the driver has to brake hard, and is killed by the unbelted rear passenger slamming into her head rest. Passenger was only dazed, driver dead. One of the best ads for getting a message across.


Sadly, this attitude, this young, may prevent her from giving her attention long enough to even care, much less to be influenced to change her behavior, Heather.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you dry the apples for the pie? mother made a great dried apple pie. --- sam



jheiens said:


> * I made pork teriyaki stir-fry for supper last night and it was delicious! We had dessert from the remains of the 2 pies I made for the adult fellowship at church on Saturday evening--peach-blueberry and dried apple pies. We had a fun time there and had not had a chance to participate in several years.*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

without a helmet they are not going to need health insurance. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Several western states don't have helmet laws for Motorcycles. I had heard that health insurance may not cover injuries incurred in an accident if no helmet is worn but without a helmet that may be the least of the worries. :roll:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you had a good rest of the day. --- sam


A good enough day including some knitting on Aurora's afghan but no nap. Got interrupted by the Fed-Ex guy just as I barely got warm and comfy for a nap.

Off to bed now. Early alarm tomorrow but not silly dark thirty, to quote Caren.

Rest well and play nice together y'all. See you tomorrow.

Ohio Joy

Edit: Yes, Sam., I dehydrated the apples last fall and shared some with Gwen when she very graciously gifted my with a Food Saver machine and lots of bags that she no longer wanted to use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good new about your son - may the sandman give him many nights of restful healing sleep. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Still blowing a gale sounds like a train permanently going past at high speed
> Been out with dog twice and both times I wore my hood up and not because I put it up , it felt like someone was pushing me along
> Son has finally come home about 3 hours ago with more medication and strict instructions that he has to go straight back if he starts to feel awful again or his temperature rises again , he's in bed trying to get some sleep
> Says he is feeling better just very tired


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds super. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was gifted some sari yarn quite a whlle ago - have put off knitting it until i could find a pattern but have never been able to - did she tell you where to find pattern using sari yarn? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> The silk sari yarn is gorgeous is you like knitting with knubs and different widths. It also has a lot of joins and apparently is a little stiff and hard to knit, especially hard on the hands, but I'd like to try. Each skein is different so can't count on matching skeins. Apparently this is made from scraps on the floor after the saris are made. I thought it was made from old saris.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina - what size needles did you use? did you finish the project? --- sam



martina said:


> Cashmeregma, glad you enjoyed learning about different yarns. Be warned that sari silk is very hard indeed to knit with, it felt like knitting with stiff string and I soon gave up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree. --- sam



darowil said:


> That soudns like the wakeup call Bailey needs to get her wearing her belt. Enough to be very painful but not do any permanent damage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - do you remember the grey balloon dress you knit - then you were knitting another dress using the same pattern but a different stitch pattern - do you remember what the stitch pattern was and could you print out the directions for me. thank you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> All the spring plants are popping up here snowdrops are in flower , will be crocuses soon a sure sign Spring is on its way
> Glad you enjoyed your knitting lesson Daralene . I going for a day to a LYS in a nearby town never been before but my son is paying for me to go and take some lessons in crochet ( need all the help I can get ) as part of my birthday present not sure when it will be yet but I'm looking forward to it .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was new sonja - but you could watch it on your computer if you forgot to watch it. --- sam


Swedenme said:


> Hope the headaches and forgetfulness are just temporary and that Gary is back to his normal self by Friday Sam
> Will have to take a look at NCIS cyber see if it's a new episode as I like that show been waiting for it to come back


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had guessed correctly. You have such a beautiful, peaceful looking spirit about you. I am pleased to now be able to put a face to the name.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. I am the one sitting with green socks and tan vest.
> Sam, healing energy sent for Gary.
> Daralene, your classes sound so fun. Glad you are able to attend.
> Had my f/u appt. with Dr. Iresha. She is giving me 3 weeks worth of Ambien to get insomnia taken care of. I'm a little surprised as she is very conservative with meds. Even reminded her I'm alcoholic and she said we need to get you back in schedule. Would be wonderful to sleep all night. I will continue sleep hygiene I.e. Turning off computer an hour before bedtime, keeping only light from t.v., yoga breathing, no caffeine late in day, etc.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi went with him - gary dislikes confrontation - totally shuts down - so would never think to disagree with a doctor or advocate for himself. she was also afraid he wouldn't tell the doctor what was really going on. he more than likely would say that he was fine - and not tell him what was going on. heidi is just the opposite so she would make sure the doctor got the complete picture. there are three hours of the accident he still does not remember - not sure that will ever come back. --- sam



darowil said:


> Hope he is resting and not trying to use the time to get other things done. He really needs to rest to give himself a good chance to recover. Did Heidi go to the doctor with him? I'm wondering if the docotr knows about the things you were just saying.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still have it gwen - keep looking at it - should just get it out and try and adapt it to the pattern i have. i will use it - honest. i love it and it will be special because you gave me the yarn. i will try and have it done and wear it to this years kap. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene I gifted
> Sam several hanks of sari silk yarn at the very first KAP. Don't know if he ever has used it or not. Let us know if you like it. The class about yarn sounds like it was very interesting and you learned a lot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they did a cat scan. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Sam, did they do a brain scan, a CAT scan and an MRI? I hope so. Sounds like he has cervical back injury and a full concussion to me..but, I'm not a doctor, just a worried knitter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* You got the yarn from me the first KAP. Here is a link for a free shawl pattern using it if you still are looking for womething. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sari-silk-crescent-shawl Also, I saw a picture of a very basic scarf made of it that just let the yarn do the talking . Hope you can evenutually use it.(the yarn) I haven't used mine yet either.
May do the shawl pattern. EDIT: Believe me I know how it is to not get around to using yarn. No need to rush it. The right pattern will eventually speak to you.



thewren said:


> i was gifted some sari yarn quite a whlle ago - have put off knitting it until i could find a pattern but have never been able to - did she tell you where to find pattern using sari yarn? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar oneapril - is that your very cute kitty? --- sam



oneapril said:


> So glad your son is back home!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you will like the ambien - it turns off your mind (in a matter of speaking) i was taking it and then the insurnace decided i didn't need it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you. I am the one sitting with green socks and tan vest.
> Sam, healing energy sent for Gary.
> Daralene, your classes sound so fun. Glad you are able to attend.
> Had my f/u appt. with Dr. Iresha. She is giving me 3 weeks worth of Ambien to get insomnia taken care of. I'm a little surprised as she is very conservative with meds. Even reminded her I'm alcoholic and she said we need to get you back in schedule. Would be wonderful to sleep all night. I will continue sleep hygiene I.e. Turning off computer an hour before bedtime, keeping only light from t.v., yoga breathing, no caffeine late in day, etc.
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


Nope, never heard of it


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren wrote:
gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.

also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sending prayers and hugs. Hope Gary's symptoms are only temporary.


~~~Boat loads of prayers and circling care for Gary & Heidi, and all of the family. Tons of healing energies. He is special to this family, and the prayer warriors are in full force! We hold Gary wrapped in a myriad of softly knitted prayers & care.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't know that either. So glad they are both ok nw.
> 
> Heather, sorry to hear you are having some complications and do hope you check out ok on your next tests, or if something is wrong that they find it and can take care of it.


so do I, bout now just have to wait for letter to come from hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)

And on the computer- took about three days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely shawl but i still want to make a sleeveless vest/waistcoat for me. --- sam


Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* You got the yarn from me the first KAP. Here is a link for a free shawl pattern using it if you still are looking for womething. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sari-silk-crescent-shawl Also, I saw a picture of a very basic scarf made of it that just let the yarn do the talking . Hope you can evenutually use it.(the yarn) I haven't used mine yet either.
> May do the shawl pattern. EDIT: Believe me I know how it is to not get around to using yarn. No need to rush it. The right pattern will eventually speak to you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All the spring plants are popping up here snowdrops are in flower , will be crocuses soon a sure sign Spring is on its way
> Glad you enjoyed your knitting lesson Daralene . I going for a day to a LYS in a nearby town never been before but my son is paying for me to go and take some lessons in crochet ( need all the help I can get ) as part of my birthday present not sure when it will be yet but I'm looking forward to it .


   What a lovely son and such a on target gift.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - looks good on you. love the color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Railyn said:


> They may take ones license but that doesn't keep them from driving. Here in Texas there are many driving without a license,


As the cost of both licence and rego rises, many more everywhere will be without either. As our cars no longer have rego stickers, it is a little harder to tell.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, you got me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the headaches and forgetfulness are just temporary and that Gary is back to his normal self by Friday Sam
> Will have to take a look at NCIS cyber see if it's a new episode as I like that show been waiting for it to come back


   Tonight we have the start of season 13 of NCIS.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi went with him - gary dislikes confrontation - totally shuts down - so would never think to disagree with a doctor or advocate for himself. she was also afraid he wouldn't tell the doctor what was really going on. he more than likely would say that he was fine - and not tell him what was going on. heidi is just the opposite so she would make sure the doctor got the complete picture. there are three hours of the accident he still does not remember - not sure that will ever come back. --- sam


Good- I was worried if he took himself he wouldn't have told the doctor was really going on. Had visions of Gary insisting that he went alone. He shouldn't be driving either for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* You got the yarn from me the first KAP. Here is a link for a free shawl pattern using it if you still are looking for womething. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sari-silk-crescent-shawl Also, I saw a picture of a very basic scarf made of it that just let the yarn do the talking . Hope you can evenutually use it.(the yarn) I haven't used mine yet either.
> May do the shawl pattern. EDIT: Believe me I know how it is to not get around to using yarn. No need to rush it. The right pattern will eventually speak to you.


I believe I have some of this in my stash as well- if by the time I get access to my stash I remember I might try this with it. Haven't been sure what to use it for. And I want to try a cresent shawl -don't like the triangular ones as the back is too long for the size along the top I want- think a crescent might be better.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 wrote:
Christopher and I were talking about how you always wear a helmet, and why, and he was participating in the conversation and agreeing, then that afternoon, the dumbsh*% next door pulls out a bike with dirt tires and no traction and lets my airhead son give it a go, needless to say, he went over the handlebars, picked up a bunch of pavement and gravel in the side of his head. I was so mad, I asked if it hurt and he said yes, I told him that I hoped it hurt even worse when they were using tweezers to get the gravel out. When he got home from the ER all bandaged up, I asked how bad it hurt when they used the tweezers, he said like h*%&. I said GOOD! Next time you'll remember to wear a helmet. 
I was relieved that he was relatively unscathed considering what could have happened, being run over by a semi on that road, being part of it, but I was so mad, he still hears about it every now and then.



Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch....and hope he learned his lesson.
> 
> ~~~OMG.....there are no words! SO SO glad he was not more injured than some graveled skin. We hope that his close contact with Mother Earth knocked some sense into his head! I'm sure the whole the KTP is sending zapping energies to him about the intelligence involved in wearing a helmet....and the potential loss of intelligence if he does not! Totally understand your anxiety!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, we are about a hundred miles from the entrance to Death Valley, but could easily put on another hundred sightseeing. Right now road closed due to washout from flood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - looks good on you. love the color. --- sam


Thank you Sam- I have started a second one so I can swap them around this coming winter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


Looks good Julie- should be nice ans warm as the weather gets colder. Th edays are definitely shorter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi went with him - gary dislikes confrontation - totally shuts down - so would never think to disagree with a doctor or advocate for himself. she was also afraid he wouldn't tell the doctor what was really going on. he more than likely would say that he was fine - and not tell him what was going on. heidi is just the opposite so she would make sure the doctor got the complete picture. there are three hours of the accident he still does not remember - not sure that will ever come back. --- sam


My accident was years ago now and I still can't remember bits of what happened. I think it has been a blessing, though, actually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good Julie- should be nice ans warm as the weather gets colder. Th edays are definitely shorter.


I am noticing them drawing in, particularly in the mornings! Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As the cost of both licence and rego rises, many more everywhere will be without either. As our cars no longer have rego stickers, it is a little harder to tell.


We haven't had them for years now- at first people travelling interstate were getting pulled over and not being believed whenthey said they didn't need to use a sticker. 
But with everything so easily available to the police I don't think stickers are needed- getting the info online is likely quicker and more reliable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My accident was years ago now and I still can't remember bits of what happened. I think it has been a blessing, though, actually.


I never recovered full memory for the motorbike accident I had when I was 23.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am noticing them drawing in, particularly in the mornings! Thanks Margaret!


Yes it s the mornings I notice. 
Maryanne's place is so dark that I often need the lights on all day. Not helped at the moment with all the rain we ahve had either. We have already had February's average rainfall in 2 hours this morning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My accident was years ago now and I still can't remember bits of what happened. I think it has been a blessing, though, actually.


Same here- I can't remember an incident from over 35 eyars ago. 
I think it is ongoing memory loss that is the issue, (by which I mean from after the incident not at the time and surrounding it).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it s the mornings I notice.
> Maryanne's place is so dark that I often need the lights on all day. Not helped at the moment with all the rain we ahve had either. We have already had February's average rainfall in 2 hours this morning!


Goodness me! Is the house not well sited, or is it trees? And that is a lot for one morning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me! Is the house not well sited, or is it trees? And that is a lot for one morning!


A mixture of trees and position. And then a verandah over the main window- good to keep the sun out the room but not good for light. Also she has a blind over it, again good for the heat but not the light. But with a tree as well it wouldn't make a big difference even if she kept it up. (or we did, but she never puts it up).
Yes its been very wet since we put the house on the market.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, yes I will like the Ambien. It has worked well for me in. Past. I only ask for rx if I'm on travel.
Gwen, thank you.
Julie, what a pretty hat. Love the color and cables.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo just posted to Facebook by June's younger sister Dianna


~~~SO lovely! An absolutely gorgeous photograph. Thank her for sharing it with us!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what the sky looked like earlier on this evening , such pretty colours made such a change from all the dark grey of the last weeks


~~~Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you rehydrated the apples to make pie? I've never used them but might have to give it a try.



jheiens said:


> A good enough day including some knitting on Aurora's afghan but no nap. Got interrupted by the Fed-Ex guy just as I barely got warm and comfy for a nap.
> 
> Off to bed now. Early alarm tomorrow but not silly dark thirty, to quote Caren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was gifted some sari yarn quite a whlle ago - have put off knitting it until i could find a pattern but have never been able to - did she tell you where to find pattern using sari yarn? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


Looking good Julie & nice hat too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely shawl but i still want to make a sleeveless vest/waistcoat for me. --- sam


I think that yarn would make a beautiful vest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A mixture of trees and position. And then a verandah over the main window- good to keep the sun out the room but not good for light. Also she has a blind over it, again good for the heat but not the light. But with a tree as well it wouldn't make a big difference even if she kept it up. (or we did, but she never puts it up).
> Yes its been very wet since we put the house on the market.


mmm, I see.
So has there been much interest so far?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this beautiful blanket in the pictures section'. I can't imagine the cost to make it from Noro yarn that was used, it costs a fortune here but Wow! What a gorgeous blanket.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386896-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, yes I will like the Ambien. It has worked well for me in. Past. I only ask for rx if I'm on travel.
> Gwen, thank you.
> Julie, what a pretty hat. Love the color and cables.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO lovely! An absolutely gorgeous photograph. Thank her for sharing it with us!


I'll see if I can!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking good Julie & nice hat too


Thank you, Bonnie, I can see a definite 'glow' about my skin- because of the heat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this beautiful blanket in the pictures section'. I can't imagine the cost to make it from Noro yarn that was used, it costs a fortune here but Wow! What a gorgeous blanket.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386896-1.html


It really is amazing, what superb colours- I've never seen Noro yarn!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the entire house is Sydney's toy box....LOL I've put it out into the universe as you advised when my dongle was lost so it will turn up eventually.


~~~Oh, Gwennie.....that is SO true! Love the way you expressed it...the whole house IS his toy box! He IS special!

I'm just jumping in....it has been ages since I have written, and I don't seem able to really keep up these days! I'll try to catch y'all up a bit on what's going on.

Doctor visits between Ohio & Chicago keep us yo-yoing. so far, things are okay...some things still need resolution, but may never get there. At least it is not a crisis. We're hangin' in!

Tonight, on the way out of the door to pick up DS for a 24-hour whirlwind visit...we found our missing Christmas presents! Gifts for 6 people that did not show up under the tree. Check that one off the list. Now, to get them mailed out to those who missed their special gifts!

I have to say...my DH has a way of surprising me....he took the car to get an oil change....and came home with a new car! Who does that????? Anyway...Happy Birthday? We have been busy trying to figure out all of the technologies....things are so much more complicated these days! Anyone interested in the driverless cars? I am not. I love to drive.

We are settled in for a bit in Chicago.....but, alas...no snow. :-( I fear I will not see any reasonable amount of snow this winter. Anyone want to pass some this way?

I would like to thank everyone for their birthday greetings! It really makes the day extra special! I loved it. :thumbup: 

I am wrapping all in softly crocheted prayers...and joyous pom-poms for every celebration!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Safe travels, I hope you had a wonderful time!!!
> And took loads of pictures.


~~~re Nitterg'ma's trip: We need details! AND pictures! Sure hope it
was loads of fun...rewarding! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmm, I see.
> So has there been much interest so far?


A couple of people interested- one offer but nothing definite yet.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Kaye!
> 
> We are overcast and chilly this morning. Temps into the 40s today and pushing toward the 60s by tomorrow but snow is likely (and appropriate temps) on Wednesday. Our January thaw usually comes in the third week of January--just a tad off-kilter this year. Like so many things this winter, I think.
> 
> ...


~~~Hmmmm? I think you left yourself open to all kinds of ripostes!
Oh well....I must be tired. It's time for bed.
Hugs to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> A good enough day including some knitting on Aurora's afghan but no nap. Got interrupted by the Fed-Ex guy just as I barely got warm and comfy for a nap.
> 
> Off to bed now. Early alarm tomorrow but not silly dark thirty, to quote Caren.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this beautiful blanket in the pictures section'. I can't imagine the cost to make it from Noro yarn that was used, it costs a fortune here but Wow! What a gorgeous blanket.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386896-1.html


Isn't it wonderful?Noro is expensive here. I do have some that I got for an extremely reasonable price that I am not sure what to do with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A couple of people interested- one offer but nothing definite yet.


Well it is early days as yet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you will like the ambien - it turns off your mind (in a matter of speaking) i was taking it and then the insurnace decided i didn't need it. --- sam


I've been through the gamut of trying sleeping pills over he past 15 years of insomnia which comes off and on. Took Lunesta for awhile and would get about 5 hours of sleep which is pretty good for me, but huge headaches in the morning. With ambien, I got horrible night terror dreams so only tried that for 2 nights. An anti-anxiety seems to work the best, but Drs. are very careful about prescribing those for any length of time due to their addictive nature. I'm taking Belsomra now and it is just fine - not bad side effects and non-addictive. I don't sleep every night, but have been able to at least get caught up on sleep so that things are going better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great birthday gift


Thank you Bonnie should be interesting as it will be the first time of meeting other people who can knit and crochet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> So glad your son is back home!


Thank you oneapril . Lovely avatar


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a new NCIS cyber on last night here. I like all the ncis shows.


Thanks Bonnie . Will have to tell youngest as he watches them with me after his studies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Gwennie.....that is SO true! Love the way you expressed it...the whole house IS his toy box! He IS special!
> 
> I'm just jumping in....it has been ages since I have written, and I don't seem able to really keep up these days! I'll try to catch y'all up a bit on what's going on.
> 
> ...


What a sweet gift - my DH would do something like that. He's always on the lookout for cars. We've had our two for quite some time and they are so reliable we won't be exchanging them anytime soon. But, once he has the bug, you can be sure he'll be on the hunt. Our DGS still talks about Grandpa having a different Jeep every day for over a week while he brought them home from the dealers for a "test" drive.

Nope, no snow around and pretty gray and gloomy although there was some wonderful sun today and warmer weather. Enjoyed it from the windows of the office though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> So pretty - so many colors!


It was beautiful to see especially after all the dark grey skies we have had these last couple of month


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - do you remember the grey balloon dress you knit - then you were knitting another dress using the same pattern but a different stitch pattern - do you remember what the stitch pattern was and could you print out the directions for me. thank you. --- sam


Which stitch did you want Sam I knit 3 dresses using that basic pattern but different stitches 
Funny seeing them seems like ages ago I was learning to knit


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to all - today was a long day. The 401(k) vendor didn't have everything ready on the website for the opening day. Last Thursday, everything was on schedule and ready to go - so they said - but someone was asleep at the switch and didn't get it turned on over night for this morning's viewing. It's fixed now, but I was not a happy camper today.


 :evil: To whomever caused you problems with this. Hope it is now running smoothly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> What a lovely son and such a on target gift.


Thank you I am looking forward to it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, you got me.


Am I thinking wrong Joy . Was it not you who posted pictures before with your twin sister or am I getting muddled with someone else


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


Looks good, but all that, what looks like cabling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


Saw your hat over on new topics Julie . It's beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looks good Julie- should be nice ans warm as the weather gets colder. Th edays are definitely shorter.


And our s are getting longer thank goodness . Can't wait till the mornings are light again as I really dislike dark mornings


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Which stitch did you want Sam I knit 3 dresses using that basic pattern but different stitches
> Funny seeing them seems like ages ago I was learning to knit


The green one is really pretty.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


This is new to me, great idea! Thanks for passing it on to those of us who aren't familiar with taco salad. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes it s the mornings I notice.
> Maryanne's place is so dark that I often need the lights on all day. Not helped at the moment with all the rain we ahve had either. We have already had February's average rainfall in 2 hours this morning!


Don't know wether to say hope the rain stops soon or not as maybe you need it .
Yesterday was the first time in weeks that we did not have any rain at all 
It's clear blue skies here right now and still very windy . Forecast is for more rain or wintry showers I'm hoping they are wrong


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything works out ok when you go to the cardiologist Heather


Ditto, hope it was just an odd reading.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Barely got settled and adequately covered by an afghan and someone knocked on the door. Fed-EX delivery of some legal papers to be signed and returned tomorrow. End of opportunity for nap. The story of my days, sometimes. If I go to bed early tonight, I'll be up by3 AM at the latest; so that won't work either. Oh, well, life goes on.
> 
> Must get supper organized in a bit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Isn't that just typical!! Hope you manage a proper rest soon


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sonia, good to hear DS is home, hope he gets plenty of rest, and that the storms don't do damage. Sounds like you need to take an anchor when you dog walk.......


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> today is Baked Alaska Day


I'm tempted to say I thought it would be winter there just now :XD: :roll: 
Thanks for all these snippets, Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Sonia, good to hear DS is home, hope he gets plenty of rest, and that the storms don't do damage. Sounds like you need to take an anchor when you dog walk.......


Need Weights in my boots 😄 Helped an elderly lady home with her shopping yesterday she was so tiny I think it was only the shopping that was keeping her feet on the ground


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Which stitch did you want Sam I knit 3 dresses using that basic pattern but different stitches
> Funny seeing them seems like ages ago I was learning to knit


These are quite superb!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The green one is really pretty.


Thank you Margaret . I think it was the green one that set me Thinking about sandals


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Looks good, but all that, what looks like cabling.


Yes it is cabled, over 15 rows- so it is very elongated, with mock i-cords at the bottom edge, and between the three rows of cables.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are quite superb!


Thank you Julie I've been looking for the basic pattern can't find it anywhere got a feeling I didn't save it . So I'm racking my brain trying to come up with it 
Funnily it's the numbers I can remember 64 cast on , 42 at the top and 15 each strap now to remember the bits in between 😄


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking good Julie & nice hat too


Hear, hear!! Lovely colour, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw your hat over on new topics Julie . It's beautiful


Yes! I knew you had seen it! Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I've been looking for the basic pattern can't find it anywhere got a feeling I didn't save it . So I'm racking my brain trying to come up with it
> Funnily it's the numbers I can remember 64 cast on , 42 at the top and 16 each strap now to remember the bits in between 😄


 :thumbup: You need an old fashioned Stitch Dictionary! I'll see if I can find mine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hear, hear!! Lovely colour, Julie.


Thank you Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: You need an old fashioned Stitch Dictionary! I'll see if I can find mine!


Although now I am realising that my monitor being a lap top- is really tiny- hard to tell the stitch in the pink one- it looks a bit like your daisy stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rafiki just posted this on main- I thought it worth copying- how I felt in days gone by...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386931-1.html#8626199

Have had to do it this way round!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although now I am realising that my monitor being a lap top- is really tiny- hard to tell the stitch in the pink one- it looks a bit like your daisy stitch.


I know the stitches Julie just trying to remember the actual basic dress pattern think I've got it now 
The peach one is daisy/ star stitch the pink one was called aster stitch


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know the stitches Julie just trying to remember the actual basic dress pattern think I've got it now
> The peach one is daisy/ star stitch the pink one was called aster stitch


Good! your technique of learning how to knit, is really quite brilliant- you taught yourself so much!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you wish she could be transported like in a Wonderful Life, for just long enough to wake her up? Or that she be visited by the 3 spirits, past/present/future.


 :thumbup: YES! And also my DD :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't know wether to say hope the rain stops soon or not as maybe you need it .
> Yesterday was the first time in weeks that we did not have any rain at all
> It's clear blue skies here right now and still very windy . Forecast is for more rain or wintry showers I'm hoping they are wrong


I'm nor sure either- suspect it might be a problem for grape growers and thus the wine industry. \Heard this morning before todays rainthat while for now it has decreased the fire risk overall it will increase it as the undergrowth will flourish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Need Weights in my boots 😄 Helped an elderly lady home with her shopping yesterday she was so tiny I think it was only the shopping that was keeping her feet on the ground


Sounds like Dublin yesterday- Maraynne said they were almost blown over.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm nor sure either- suspect it might be a problem for grape growers and thus the wine industry. \Heard this morning before todays rainthat while for now it has decreased the fire risk overall it will increase it as the undergrowth will flourish.


Can't win then . 
Is Maryanne having a good time in Dublin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good! your technique of learning how to knit, is really quite brilliant- you taught yourself so much!


Still so much to learn , would love to knit an illusion blanket and still haven't started with the entrelac, and want to learn pleats as I am thinking of adding them to a dress


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't win then .
> Is Maryanne having a good time in Dublin


SHe seems to be enjoying it. To Rickmansworth Tuesday to stay with ex- neighbours (an outer suburb of London north west (at least on the tube map!) almost to the end of the line. And I expect she will have a few days in Swindon with a school friend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything works out ok when you go to the cardiologist Heather


From me too.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> All the spring plants are popping up here snowdrops are in flower , will be crocuses soon a sure sign Spring is on its way
> Glad you enjoyed your knitting lesson Daralene . I going for a day to a LYS in a nearby town never been before but my son is paying for me to go and take some lessons in crochet ( need all the help I can get ) as part of my birthday present not sure when it will be yet but I'm looking forward to it .


Yes, snowdrops are out here too and I have some pretty little dwarf daffodils out, even in my North facing garden which gets no sun at all in the winter. Spring must be on the way, although that doesn't mean we can't still get a very cold snap. Still, whatever happens it can't last for too long. Enjoying a lovely sunny morning so far! Enjoy your crocheting day whenever that happens. Where are you going for it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


I have never heard of this idea. It sounds pretty good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still so much to learn , would love to knit an illusion blanket and still haven't started with the entrelac, and want to learn pleats as I am thinking of adding them to a dress


You are going about it the right way- with your child/baby sized prototypes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes, snowdrops are out here too and I have some pretty little dwarf daffodils out, even in my North facing garden which gets no sun at all in the winter. Spring must be on the way, although that doesn't mean we can't still get a very cold snap. Still, whatever happens it can't last for too long. Enjoying a lovely sunny morning so far! Enjoy your crocheting day whenever that happens. Where are you going for it?


Normaedern who used to visit the Tea Party, had a lovely bunch of snowdrops that she had been given- Norma lives near Pwhelli (?sp) yesterday- so it is the same in Wales.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch....and hope he learned his lesson. I flipped off a motorcycle when I was 17 and thank God I was wearing a helmet. I just missed the gude wire froma telephone pole and crushed my collar bone and had to have it pinned together. Never tried to drive one again though used to be the second rider. Would love to have one of those 3 wheeler bikes. Saw a woman aroud my age with a beauty of one just this past weekend. It was white and gold.


Yes, thank goodness you were wearing a helmet!!!! After doing statistics in Medical Records and reading and coding charts, I decided to forgo that pleasure. Now I'm even afraid to ride a regular bike, but that 3 wheeler is intriguing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Snap Julie I posted sky pictures too . Opposite ends of the day
> This one is beautiful


 :thumbup: Gorgeous photos ladies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, thank goodness you were wearing a helmet!!!! After doing statistics in Medical Records and reading and coding charts, I decided to forgo that pleasure. Now I'm even afraid to ride a regular bike, but that 3 wheeler is intriguing.


I would like to buy a tricycle- but they are very scarce in these parts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Yes, snowdrops are out here too and I have some pretty little dwarf daffodils out, even in my North facing garden which gets no sun at all in the winter. Spring must be on the way, although that doesn't mean we can't still get a very cold snap. Still, whatever happens it can't last for too long. Enjoying a lovely sunny morning so far! Enjoy your crocheting day whenever that happens. Where are you going for it?


Pretty blue skies here too and I'm not dreaming 😄
Not sure when it will be . As he was just asking me yesterday if I would like it before he booked a place . I think the shop does regular workshops and birthday is not till 20th so it will be then sometime


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are going about it the right way- with your child/baby sized prototypes.


That's my thinking too . I've got a top for myself all picked out going to start it this spring so it will be ready for summer . I think if I ever get round to adult size sweaters or cardigans they will be long term projects . Although I did knit a basic cardigan for myself when I first started . I usually put in on when I think it's chilly


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


He most likely just needs to rest for a few days. Hoping that he is back to normal by then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's my thinking too . I've got a top for myself all picked out going to start it this spring so it will be ready for summer . I think if I ever get round to adult size sweaters or cardigans they will be long term projects . Although I did knit a basic cardigan for myself when I first started . I usually put in on when I think it's chilly


And of course the investment in yarn has to be much greater.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The first teacher sounds like Clara Parkes whose books and blog - Knitters Review I love. She has a new book out about travelling through wool country that I want to read.
> 
> I love Lucy Neatby and her ideas. JC Briar also has a wonderful set in sleeve idea where you do short rows across the cap portion of the sleeve. I'll look for one of her videos from the class I took at Stitches Midwest if you're interested.


Thanks Rookie. I have it in my class notes from her when she was at our Knitting Guild and gave classes, but can't find it. Lucy Neatby does it too and I found her DVD yesterday. Exactly what I wanted. Your offer is so thoughtful. Thank you so much, but I'm all set now. It is wonderful that all of you are so helpful if we get stuck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the pictures of the sun - rising and setting.
> 
> Sonja - glad your son is home. Hope he feels better each day.
> 
> Love to all - today was a long day. The 401(k) vendor didn't have everything ready on the website for the opening day. Last Thursday, everything was on schedule and ready to go - so they said - but someone was asleep at the switch and didn't get it turned on over night for this morning's viewing. It's fixed now, but I was not a happy camper today.


Oh No!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well as it is now tomorrow, so to speak- Wednesday, here, I am going back to bed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, magnesium has been helping me sleep. I wouldn't add it while taking the ambient without doctor's permission. Give it a try. Don't take more than what it says and perhaps start with 1/2 dosage and build up or you will make a lot of trips to the bathroom. :XD: :XD: :XD: I know. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> did you dry the apples for the pie? mother made a great dried apple pie. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was gifted some sari yarn quite a whlle ago - have put off knitting it until i could find a pattern but have never been able to - did she tell you where to find pattern using sari yarn? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, how lovely that your son gifted you an LYS day. Hope you have fun learning to crochet. You will be a whiz at it and can't wait to see what you create. The combination of knitting and crochet in the same project can make some fabulous things.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, as Darowil mentioned, be sure the doctor knows of the things you were just telling us. He won't be able to make the correct assessment otherwise.


I agree with this too....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, my first set of sole up socks, love these, also worked out some isdues I was having with pattern


Wow, great going!!!! Thanks for the link in the later post. Had fun exploring the site.
_____________________________________

HandyFamily, Congratulations on your first pair of socks. They are so much fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just whipped this up tonight. Missed making them while making Barbie clothes. But it was a nice switch for a while.
> 
> Greg came home and handed me these. I asked what is this for. He said you always disappear and this is where I find you. Staring at the yarn. So I got you some. Needless to say I thought u would pass out and fall oolff my chair. Lol. I am just giddy now that he thought of me. 😁


I had read about this in another post but just saw the picture in your post and the colors he picked are lovely. Good for Greg. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cute little hat too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention that in the knitting class about yarn the teacher said that chemo hats are nice made with a silk blend. The silk helps keep the hat cool. She found out about this from a friend who was having chemo and said it was so comfortable and cooling, which she needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, your Gansey is coming along beautifully. A real work of art.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good morning, Sam! Yes, that is my tiny little 18 pounder named Indy - sitting in the bathroom sink. He is a dear one!


thewren said:


> love the avatar oneapril - is that your very cute kitty? --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Brilliant hat, Julie! And looks great on you.


Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I wrote at the end of last week's KTP about her not wearing a seat belt. A BUG BIG issue with me. We have lost more than one because of some foolishness about not wearing a seat belt. Speaking form experience.....have her send me all of her reasons/excuses for not wearing one...and I will deal with each one. As I am sure others here can do, too. Sheer stupidity to not wear one. Ask her...who gets hurt when she doesn't wear one? DUH!
> 
> sorry....this is one of my soap boxes.


My thinking is if the car won't turn on till the seat belt is buckled, then it's back in the house or buckle-up. I wouldn't start the car if the seat belts weren't done up and the DGC would miss out on lots of fun. Oh dear. Guess we've beat this one to death but in my eyes the adults have to do the final act of not turning on the car.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would like to buy a tricycle- but they are very scarce in these parts.


As long as the third wheel is in the back. DH had a 3-wheeler ATV and tipped it over several times. Both he and his twin ended up with broken collar bones. These kind are outlawed now I believe - just four wheelers and the new 3 wheelers can be sold.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - the hat is very pretty. 

Swedenme - I'm sure you'll love the class and hope you are able to get together with some other crafters from time to time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


It looks great Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes it s the mornings I notice.
> Maryanne's place is so dark that I often need the lights on all day. Not helped at the moment with all the rain we ahve had either. We have already had February's average rainfall in 2 hours this morning!


Good grief thats a lot of rain. I hope we dont get that much here... again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rafiki just posted this on main- I thought it worth copying- how I felt in days gone by...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386931-1.html#8626199
> 
> Have had to do it this way round!


That was lovely Julie. So glad you got to have that experience. It is a wonderful thing to have had that in your life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness Darowil. That is a whole lot of rain. Hope you don't get flooded out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:

This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.

http://www.belhurst.com The hotel we stayed at.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

If you have a skein of yarn of varying sizes and are at a quandary as to which needle to use, you can try this trick. Get your needle sizer and put a thick part of the yarn and a thin part of the yarn through the holes till you find one that holds the yarn nicely, not too tight and not too loose. This will give you a place to start with needle size. Knit a swatch and go up or down according to what you need it to look like, taking into account drape, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


What a beautiful lady - and I love the bouquet too. But, most of all, I'm so happy that you were able to celebrate this wonderful milestone event with your dear DH.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


Beautiful flowers for a beautiful lady


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Rookie and Swedenme.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got the gorgeous Rowan yarn yesterday in the mail for DGD's skirt. Will start that today I hope. It has a provisional CO and so I will see if that is in the Lucy Neatby DVD's also. Nervous about doing that. I did one once before in a lesson but first time on my own since that time many years ago, so must review to get rid of the block in my brain that says, How is this possible!!

Of course I need to do beading too and have not done that other than sewing them on individually after project is knit. Mind you, I do not recommend this way at all, so I will be looking that up too and now will need to order beads. Guess I can start on the waistband till I find the beads I want.

Of course, if Love Knitting comes through with the yarn I ordered from them I will then do the ballerina skirt for Christmas. They are different shades of pink, one more rose, and have the patterns for several skirts. Will make the first one for her birthday coming up all too quickly. Lace weight yarn and small needles and lots and lots of stitches. Not sure I'll get done.

Anyway, this is the current situation of the yarn saga. I got my yarn from WEBS and got an email from Loveknitting with a photo of all the workers holding signs saying I'm so sorry. Too cute. I'll post photos as I get going with this.

I'm also excited about the short row shoulder shaping on DH's sweater. Should make it an easier set in when sewing up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Good morning, Sam! Yes, that is my tiny little 18 pounder named Indy - sitting in the bathroom sink. He is a dear one!


Wow, an 18 pounder. You know you're being loved when Indy sits in your lap and purrs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, hope the second eye is clearing up. What a drag that they forgot about the Florida trip. I saw Gwen offered you a visit at her place in Athens. That would be fabulous. It's too bad you didn't think to say something about Florida at the time, but it is difficult to do, I know. I'm sure you feel a little down after that, but let me tell you, you wouldn't feel down after being with our Gwen. Well, time to get off of here, but really enjoyed my first few hours making an attempt to get caught up.

Sassafrass, I didn't recognize you in the Sangha photo. I almost said you must have been taking the photo.LOL Now I have to go back and find it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Brilliant hat, Julie! And looks great on you.


Thank you, April!- It will keep my ears really warm!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, April!- It will keep my ears really warm!


Before I get off of here, I'm off to find you in your hat. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as the third wheel is in the back. DH had a 3-wheeler ATV and tipped it over several times. Both he and his twin ended up with broken collar bones. These kind are outlawed now I believe - just four wheelers and the new 3 wheelers can be sold.


No, Rookie, not a motorised one! I would like a tricycle with gears and pedals, a la bicycle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - the hat is very pretty.
> 
> Swedenme - I'm sure you'll love the class and hope you are able to get together with some other crafters from time to time.


Thank you, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks great Julie.


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I found the hat in your topics and commented there. It is a wonderful pattern and you did a great job. Such a beautiful color for you and you look lovely in it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I like your curtains. The rusty orange must give a nice warm glow to the room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That was lovely Julie. So glad you got to have that experience. It is a wonderful thing to have had that in your life.


I was thinking of you, too, given your recent anniversary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


The flowers are so lovely, Daralene!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking of you, too, given your recent anniversary.


Thank you Julie. I do almost feel guilty though as my nephew who was divorced from a miserable marriage said it was like rubbing it in. He said it kiddingly, but it does make me aware of that. Am rethinking celebrating it with relatives in Ohio.

How thoughtful of you. Just beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Before I get off of here, I'm off to find you in your hat. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Rookie, not a motorised one! I would like a tricycle with gears and pedals, a la bicycle.


That's what I was thinking of too. Of course very unsafe to ride a bike around here, but I would need the stability of that 3rd wheel now to make sure I had better balance. Don't want any more falls at this age. I do enough on my own 2 feet. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I found the hat in your topics and commented there. It is a wonderful pattern and you did a great job. Such a beautiful color for you and you look lovely in it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I like your curtains. The rusty orange must give a nice warm glow to the room.


Keeps the neighbours from looking in too- when I am resting! The driveway is right along side- and it means when I am lying down I am not blinded by our bright sunlight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. I do almost feel guilty though as my nephew who was divorced from a miserable marriage said it was like rubbing it in. He said it kiddingly, but it does make me aware of that. Am rethinking celebrating it with relatives in Ohio.
> 
> How thoughtful of you. Just beautiful.


Do you think you may not go?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's what I was thinking of too. Of course very unsafe to ride a bike around here, but I would need the stability of that 3rd wheel now to make sure I had better balance. Don't want any more falls at this age. I do enough on my own 2 feet. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I would ride along on the pavement (sidewalk)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Rookie, not a motorised one! I would like a tricycle with gears and pedals, a la bicycle.


Used to see a few of them here but not seen any for a while now 
Made me think of the couple on the tandem . Used to always see them on the the afternoon as they went to the shops haven't seen them for a while either


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got the gorgeous Rowan yarn yesterday in the mail for DGD's skirt. Will start that today I hope. It has a provisional CO and so I will see if that is in the Lucy Neatby DVD's also. Nervous about doing that. I did one once before in a lesson but first time on my own since that time many years ago, so must review to get rid of the block in my brain that says, How is this possible!!
> 
> Of course I need to do beading too and have not done that other than sewing them on individually after project is knit. Mind you, I do not recommend this way at all, so I will be looking that up too and now will need to order beads. Guess I can start on the waistband till I find the beads I want.
> 
> ...


I'll be following your skirt project closely. Love that you got your yarn and more is on the way. I happen to like the crochet provisional cast on because of the way it "zips" off just like one of those old time flour sacks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Rookie, not a motorised one! I would like a tricycle with gears and pedals, a la bicycle.


Got it. I remember seeing quite a few of those in the Florida retirement town where my Mom lived. They were all decked out with baskets and bells! Her area was pretty flat and most people were able to get around their retirement village in golf carts, but the tricycles worked well too. I wouldn't want to have to try to ride one of those in any area that was very hilly though--not unless you were ready for a good workout.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. I do almost feel guilty though as my nephew who was divorced from a miserable marriage said it was like rubbing it in. He said it kiddingly, but it does make me aware of that. Am rethinking celebrating it with relatives in Ohio.
> 
> How thoughtful of you. Just beautiful.


Don't let anyone make you feel guilty about having a wonderful marriage - it's as much of an accomplishment as a rewarding career and other things people use to measure "success".


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you think you may not go?


We will be there because DH has a job in Cincinnati and Akron every summer. Just that we might not arrange a 50th celebration. We are doing the celebrations ourself as others don't have the money to do it and this would be our 3rd. celebration. Perhaps we should just all get together and not make it about our anniversary and just be a family celebration like we did at Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't let anyone make you feel guilty about having a wonderful marriage - it's as much of an accomplishment as a rewarding career and other things people use to measure "success".


Thanks Rookie. My friend who just had her 50th told me that only 6% of the people make it to 50. It was just too big not to share it on here. You are right. This has been my career. Nobody standing up to applaud me or give me medals for years of service. :XD: :XD: :XD: Marriage comes with no guarantees that's for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Used to see a few of them here but not seen any for a while now
> Made me think of the couple on the tandem . Used to always see them on the the afternoon as they went to the shops haven't seen them for a while either


You do need to be able to balance, though on a tandem- whereas the tricycle overcomes any problems you may have there. I hope the couple is ok!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Daralene,

You look beautiful-love your top and the lovely flowers. Congratulations from a fellow eloper.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be following your skirt project closely. Love that you got your yarn and more is on the way. I happen to like the crochet provisional cast on because of the way it "zips" off just like one of those old time flour sacks!


I'll look into that. So you've done it!! I know I can knit it on but figuring out what to do when you knit in the other stitches is where I need the review. She says to k2 tog in the pattern so I'm thinking that somehow this catches the row below so that when you pull out the provisional it doesn't all fall apart.

Also need to figure out what beads. Might go to a bead shop near my house or the LYS across the road and get advice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Got it. I remember seeing quite a few of those in the Florida retirement town where my Mom lived. They were all decked out with baskets and bells! Her area was pretty flat and most people were able to get around their retirement village in golf carts, but the tricycles worked well too. I wouldn't want to have to try to ride one of those in any area that was very hilly though--not unless you were ready for a good workout.


It is the workout that I was hoping to achieve- rather than sitting on my stationary one, getting bored.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We will be there because DH has a job in Cincinnati and Akron every summer. Just that we might not arrange a 50th celebration. We are doing the celebrations ourself as others don't have the money to do it and this would be our 3rd. celebration. Perhaps we should just all get together and not make it about our anniversary and just be a family celebration like we did at Christmas.


mmmmm, that might be the best1


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Daralene,
> 
> You look beautiful-love your top and the lovely flowers. Congratulations from a fellow eloper.


Hey fellow eloper. I even had a wedding dress but it just worked out that we ended up eloping. I never did wear the dress and MIL just asked me for it and gave it away to someone. I had paid $200 for it used and back then even a new $200 dress was expensive. It was very elegant...not lacy and a lovely train, although I did love lacy too. Funny but I had a dream that I was like Joseph in the Bible and was getting married and ended up in the coat of many colors. Later it came back to me as I wore my best dress, which was a red dress and only good dress I had. We just figured we couldn't afford the big wedding that his parents wanted as I had to pay for it myself and they wouldn't help with his schooling so I had to pay for that too. Never been sorry. His education was well worth paying for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would ride along on the pavement (sidewalk)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm thinking it was Denmark where we were walking on the sidewalk and got yelled at, not knowing why, till we saw the sign with the bicycle and realized it must mean that that sidewalk was only for bicycles. So many countries are so good to their bicyclists. The States is getting better with biking trails and a separate lane for bicycles, but not everywhere yet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the workout that I was hoping to achieve- rather than sitting on my stationary one, getting bored.


I used to love cycling growing up in Sweden you couldn't not like cycling 
Like Holland Sweden and other Scandinavian countries are cycling mad . They are everywhere . Haven't done any for about 2 years now . Tried a stationary one and like you just got bored . No moving scenery


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness. :shock: :shock: :shock:

70% off Rowan:
http://littleknits.com/new-products/rowan-fine-art.html?dir=desc&order=name


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm thinking it was Denmark where we were walking on the sidewalk and got yelled at, not knowing why, till we saw the sign with the bicycle and realized it must mean that that sidewalk was only for bicycles. So many countries are so good to their bicyclists. The States is getting better with biking trails and a separate lane for bicycles, but not everywhere yet.


Lots of cycling pathways here were I live . I can cycle all the way into the nearest town using cycling paths . Pretty route too and not a car in sight 
Few dogs though as its a popular route for dog walkers too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure seems some fools have no idea the weight behind a semi. We have several trucks a day come through town from a lumber mill in the north, I will be polite & not mention the nationality of the drivers but they are complete idiots, they have been involved in several accidents in the area & God help you if you meet one of them when the roads are snowy, they stay right in the middle of the highway & have put several in the ditch. One missed a stop sign & went into a service station at the junction, the whole place went up in flames. I cannot understand how they keep their liscences.sometimes its scary on the roads, you can be careful but can't do much about some of the other looney tunes out there.
> 
> Hope David misses the nasty weather.


I'm right there with you. If you are put weighed by a factor of 10, don't pull out in front of them! As most of you know, I drive the RV, and I also tow an 18' trailer loaded with the old cast iron hit and miss gas engines. Neither vehicle can stop on a dime. I wrote a letter to the editor a number of years ago ranting about people in little cars pulling out in front of semi trailers, RV's, landscape trailers, and other vehicles towing. For that matter, trying to beat a train. I almost t-boned a small car that pulled out in front of me the day I wrote it. No obstructions to visibility. They could clearly see I was towing. I might have had 50' to stop the Expedition and trailer load of engines. All so they could pull in a driveway 200' down the road! If I had my way, everyone would have to learn to drive a stick shift and tow and back a trailer before they could get their license. Of course, then nobody but those of us who already do that would get their license! Sorry. I can get real b itchy on this subject. 
I figure at least if you know how to drive a manual transmission, you can drive anything in an emergency.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great looking crew!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got my livingroom carpet steam cleaned this morning, now I'm going to hold down the couch for a while


How is your foot? Healed and no longer painful I hope.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still blowing a gale sounds like a train permanently going past at high speed
> Been out with dog twice and both times I wore my hood up and not because I put it up , it felt like someone was pushing me along
> Son has finally come home about 3 hours ago with more medication and strict instructions that he has to go straight back if he starts to feel awful again or his temperature rises again , he's in bed trying to get some sleep
> Says he is feeling better just very tired


Good news


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was watching CNN at lunch time & I'm not sure why. Butt one of the reporters was in a resturant talking to people. He was amazed they were selling Taco salad in a bag, said he had never seen such a thing. Here that's quite common as a fund raiser lunch at school. Do other parts of the world not do this?
> You take a single serving size bag of taco chips, crush it, open & add the meat & veggies for taco salad. Eat from the bag so no dishes required, it's great for camping too.
> 
> I just thought some of you might be interested in this idea


Yes. We use single serving Doritos in a bag for it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely hat on a lovely lady.


Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was a beautiful but yes costly blanket. I have to admit that I've only had a couple of skeins of Noro and honestly wasn't that impressed with it. To each their own...


Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this beautiful blanket in the pictures section'. I can't imagine the cost to make it from Noro yarn that was used, it costs a fortune here but Wow! What a gorgeous blanket.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386896-1.html


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


That is not good news. I hope Gary is not driving. I also hope that someone is going in with him and telling the Dr that he can't remember other things besides the accident. Prayers continue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A new car!!! Wow! I really liked the car you had too. What a surprise. Guess you need to test it out on a trip...maybe south again?What kind of car?


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Gwennie.....that is SO true! Love the way you expressed it...the whole house IS his toy box! He IS special!
> 
> I'm just jumping in....it has been ages since I have written, and I don't seem able to really keep up these days! I'll try to catch y'all up a bit on what's going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All three of these outfits are just stunning. Your work is so lovely. I would't be able to choose a favorite out of the three.


Swedenme said:


> Which stitch did you want Sam I knit 3 dresses using that basic pattern but different stitches
> Funny seeing them seems like ages ago I was learning to knit


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


Beautiful lady, beautiful flowers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I would like to ask for prayers for a dear friend of ours. Don is in surgery now for his back. They are going in they the front this morning and then on Friday they are going in thru the back. We consider him and Peggy (who I asked for prayers with her bladder cancer last summer) grandparents. They are in Yuma, Arizona. This is also not Don's first back surgery. Thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene the flowers are beautiful but don't come close to how gorgeous you are. You can really see the weight loss; especially in your face. You are absolutely stunning.



Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome lesson idea. Thanks for sharing it. 


Cashmeregma said:


> If you have a skein of yarn of varying sizes and are at a quandary as to which needle to use, you can try this trick. Get your needle sizer and put a thick part of the yarn and a thin part of the yarn through the holes till you find one that holds the yarn nicely, not too tight and not too loose. This will give you a place to start with needle size. Knit a swatch and go up or down according to what you need it to look like, taking into account drape, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We will be there because DH has a job in Cincinnati and Akron every summer. Just that we might not arrange a 50th celebration. We are doing the celebrations ourself as others don't have the money to do it and this would be our 3rd. celebration. Perhaps we should just all get together and not make it about our anniversary and just be a family celebration like we did at Christmas.


IMHO, I think you should still have a 50th celebration party. My sister and her husband had a 50th celebration 4 years ago and I still think about it and how encouraging and wonderful it was to see them and their children & families. It does the heart good to share the wonderful things in life and not just the wakes, funerals, etc. that we all make time for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My sister had one of those but because we are pretty hilly she sold it. I would love to have one of the motorcycle ones just for quick trips. They seem big enough to be more noticed in traffic by cars yet small enough to be more gas efficient. The seat look comfortable too. Ah well....just a dream for sure. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that my old van will keep hanging on...LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> Got it. I remember seeing quite a few of those in the Florida retirement town where my Mom lived. They were all decked out with baskets and bells! Her area was pretty flat and most people were able to get around their retirement village in golf carts, but the tricycles worked well too. I wouldn't want to have to try to ride one of those in any area that was very hilly though--not unless you were ready for a good workout.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll look into that. So you've done it!! I know I can knit it on but figuring out what to do when you knit in the other stitches is where I need the review. She says to k2 tog in the pattern so I'm thinking that somehow this catches the row below so that when you pull out the provisional it doesn't all fall apart.
> 
> Also need to figure out what beads. Might go to a bead shop near my house or the LYS across the road and get advice.


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=crochet+provisional+cast+on&view=detail&mid=39CC439E8D5E3EBFF64139CC439E8D5E3EBFF641&FORM=VIRE5

This is how I like to do it. There are other ways too where you pick up the knit stitches from the back bumps on a crochet chain. I found myself picking up the stitches through the bumps with the crochet hook anyway so figured why not do it like that from the beginning?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And where would you be expected to walk? Do they have a different walkway for pedestrians? 


Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm thinking it was Denmark where we were walking on the sidewalk and got yelled at, not knowing why, till we saw the sign with the bicycle and realized it must mean that that sidewalk was only for bicycles. So many countries are so good to their bicyclists. The States is getting better with biking trails and a separate lane for bicycles, but not everywhere yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of cycling pathways here were I live . I can cycle all the way into the nearest town using cycling paths . Pretty route too and not a car in sight
> Few dogs though as its a popular route for dog walkers too


We have a nice bike trail near out house that goes through the park district enroute to a very nice little man-made lake recreation area. DH uses that trail when he's ridden his bike to work (about 5 miles), but he has encountered a fox, a coyote and several skunks along the way in the early morning. Thankfully, they were far off in the distance and didn't bother him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for a dear friend of ours. Don is in surgery now for his back. They are going in they the front this morning and then on Friday they are going in thru the back. We consider him and Peggy (who I asked for prayers with her bladder cancer last summer) grandparents. They are in Yuma, Arizona. This is also not Don's first back surgery. Thank you!


Prayers being said for Don and Peggy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Done.


tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for a dear friend of ours. Don is in surgery now for his back. They are going in they the front this morning and then on Friday they are going in thru the back. We consider him and Peggy (who I asked for prayers with her bladder cancer last summer) grandparents. They are in Yuma, Arizona. This is also not Don's first back surgery. Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not only is the groundhogs day - it is also my mother's 117th birdhday - and it is also World's Wetlands Day. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree...in fact should celebrate off and on the entire year IMHO.


RookieRetiree said:


> IMHO, I think you should still have a 50th celebration party. My sister and her husband had a 50th celebration 4 years ago and I still think about it and how encouraging and wonderful it was to see them and their children & families. It does the heart good to share the wonderful things in life and not just the wakes, funerals, etc. that we all make time for.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good! your technique of learning how to knit, is really quite brilliant- you taught yourself so much!


Re Sonjas little dresses. :thumbup: :thumbup:

They are so pretty


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Groundhog sure won't see his shadow here....rain, rain, rain....not suppose to go away until Thursday.



thewren said:


> not only is the groundhogs day - it is also my mother's 117th birdhday - and it is also World's Wetlands Day. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> All three of these outfits are just stunning. Your work is so lovely. I would't be able to choose a favorite out of the three.


Thank you Gwen
You should see the mess I have in front of me at the moment . I noticed were I had put an increase in the wrong place and once I had noticed that was it 
So lots of unraveled yarn in front of me right now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


What a great picture of you, looking good! Those flowers are gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You can also check out Purplefi's beading workshop too. That's where I first learned to bead.



Cashmeregma said:


> Got the gorgeous Rowan yarn yesterday in the mail for DGD's skirt. Will start that today I hope. It has a provisional CO and so I will see if that is in the Lucy Neatby DVD's also. Nervous about doing that. I did one once before in a lesson but first time on my own since that time many years ago, so must review to get rid of the block in my brain that says, How is this possible!!
> 
> Of course I need to do beading too and have not done that other than sewing them on individually after project is knit. Mind you, I do not recommend this way at all, so I will be looking that up too and now will need to order beads. Guess I can start on the waistband till I find the beads I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And where would you be expected to walk? Do they have a different walkway for pedestrians?


 Yes They do Gwen and they do here to


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you rehydrated the apples to make pie? I've never used them but might have to give it a try.


I measured the apple slices (as directed in the info I found as well as the liquid) and then proceeded with a typical/favorite apple pie recipe. Using the smallest/shallowest pie pan I had, I thought the pie needed as least 1/2 cup more of the dried slices:

2 1/2 cups apples and 2 cups cider, applejack or water with at least 1/2 to 2/3 cups of sugar. I used brown sugar.

Simmer slices, sugar, and spices of choice until slices rehydrated and liquid mostly absorbed. Fooled a bit while I fitted crust into pan and baked according to my usual recipe--about 30 to 40 minutes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. I do almost feel guilty though as my nephew who was divorced from a miserable marriage said it was like rubbing it in. He said it kiddingly, but it does make me aware of that. Am rethinking celebrating it with relatives in Ohio.
> 
> How thoughtful of you. Just beautiful.


Of course you should have a celebration for such a milestone in life. I'm sure he didn't mean the remark in the way it hit you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza}
I am wrapping all in softly crocheted prayers...and joyous pom-poms for every celebration![/quote said:


> *Carol*, you have such a delightful way of phrasing even the conventional wishes. You always make me smile just reading your posts.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to love cycling growing up in Sweden you couldn't not like cycling
> Like Holland Sweden and other Scandinavian countries are cycling mad . They are everywhere . Haven't done any for about 2 years now . Tried a stationary one and like you just got bored . No moving scenery


When I lived in Saskatoon I road a bike to work regularly, about 4 miles, but don't ride much here with the gravel roads. We usedto take the bike to the lake when camping asmthe roads there are just packed sand rather than gravel so easier to ride.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How is your foot? Healed and no longer painful I hope.


It's pretty good, my time with the boot was up 2 days ago. It still hurts a bit out on rough ground when I take the dog out & I haven't been anywhere that has cement yet-I'm a little worried how that may feel but definitely on the mend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was a beautiful but yes costly blanket. I have to admit that I've only had a couple of skeins of Noro and honestly wasn't that impressed with it. To each their own...


What I have felt isn't very soft but OMG the colors are so gorgeous, that's what attracts me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for a dear friend of ours. Don is in surgery now for his back. They are going in they the front this morning and then on Friday they are going in thru the back. We consider him and Peggy (who I asked for prayers with her bladder cancer last summer) grandparents. They are in Yuma, Arizona. This is also not Don's first back surgery. Thank you!


OMG, sounds like a huge surgery, hope he comes through OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Joy



jheiens said:


> I measured the apple slices (as directed in the info I found as well as the liquid) and then proceeded with a typical/favorite apple pie recipe. Using the smallest/shallowest pie pan I had, I thought the pie needed as least 1/2 cup more of the dried slices:
> 
> 2 1/2 cups apples and 2 cups cider, applejack or water with at least 1/2 to 2/3 cups of sugar. I used brown sugar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be so wonderful here. We have sidewalks in town and supposed lanes for bikes drawn/painted out on some of the roads but that it is. And then out of the city limits definitely no sidewalks with the exception being some near some schools but then they are only there for a short distance.. Especially as we are a major college town sidewalks for bikes would be such a blessing. So many must don't watch out for motorcycles much less cyclist. My nephew years ago was riding his motorcycle (with helmet) when a woman just turned right in front of him. He ended up with broken leg, broken jaw and several cuts and scrapes. He was so very lucky; was under the car. Recovered fully but what a horrible accident.


Swedenme said:


> Yes They do Gwen and they do here to


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree, the colors are fantastic.


Bonnie7591 said:


> What I have felt isn't very soft but OMG the colors are so gorgeous, that's what attracts me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been lazing around in my pjs and need to go shower and dress for the day. I have an eye exam this afternoon and then tomorrow have made an appointment to give blood. The Red Cross sent out a notice that they are extremely short on O positive and since in the past I was an platelet donor I figured I needed to contribute. I haven't done so since my bout with cancer and I have now been cleared to donate again so no excuse not to. 

Will TTYL; play nice, stay safe and give yourself a hug from me!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, you are right. I did post a pic of me and my twin when I visited her in Charleston, SC.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sadly, a nephew of mine was killed in a motorcycle accident. Neither he nor his passenger was wearing a helmet. The passenger survived, but went through quite a bit of reconstructive surgery.

Our nephew was life flight helicoptered to Des Moines, Ia hospital, but was DOA. The accident happened in my hometown over July 4th and my whole family was there. My sister and her family lived about 20 miles south of us and they were up for the day. The paramedics didn't know who he was until they saw the driver's license and one of the paramedics was in my sister's class and knew the name and called out to our house. It was a very rough time to go through - I extended my stay by over a week to stay for the wake and funeral and help my sister and her husband with the motel and café that they operated at the time. I personally won't get on a motorcycle and hate when any of my kids wanted to ride one, but I understand the allure.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene the flowers are beautiful but don't come close to how gorgeous you are. You can really see the weight loss; especially in your face. You are absolutely stunning.


I'll second that one, Gwen!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been lazing around in my pjs and need to go shower and dress for the day. I have an eye exam this afternoon and then tomorrow have made an appointment to give blood. The Red Cross sent out a notice that they are extremely short on O positive and since in the past I was an platelet donor I figured I needed to contribute. I haven't done so since my bout with cancer and I have now been cleared to donate again so no excuse not to.
> 
> Will TTYL; play nice, stay safe and give yourself a hug from me!


Interesting comment, Gwen, about being able to give blood again. I'd given over 3 gallons before the first diagnosis with BR CA and have been told over and over again that I cannot donate any more blood for anyone but myself in the event of a need for surgery on me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, you are right. I did post a pic of me and my twin when I visited her in Charleston, SC.


Thank goodness for that thought I was starting to imagine things while I was awake too 😄
I remember a lovely lady in a chair and you beside her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Re Sonjas little dresses. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> They are so pretty


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Barely got settled and adequately covered by an afghan and someone knocked on the door. Fed-EX delivery of some legal papers to be signed and returned tomorrow. End of opportunity for nap. The story of my days, sometimes. If I go to bed early tonight, I'll be up by3 AM at the latest; so that won't work either. Oh, well, life goes on.
> 
> Must get supper organized in a bit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Your napping opportunities go like mine do, right out the window. 
I was wanting a nap yesterday, badly, but it never happened. 
I never go to bed early, but then I rarely get up at crazy o'clock these days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, you are beautiful! As are the flowers. You sparkle. Thank you for suggestion of magnesia. I am afraid to try it as I have colitis.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, we have winter. I shoveled a couple times yesterday, when I shoveled last night, I was hoping that I wouldn't need to this morning, wrong. When I got up I couldn't even tell that I had shoveled at all. 
At least David had fairly decent weather to Shelby, IA where he parked for the night, other than wind, then over night the storm caught up, they closed I80 and some other roads, but they had the Interstate reopened by the time he hit the road at 8am, but he said visibility was awful, The closer he has gotten to Des Moines, Ia though, it's clearing up and getting much better. 
I got Marla's curtain made yesterday, that was a nice accomplishment, I like that sewing machine, I may work on my curtains later today, after knit group, We aren't supposed to get anymore snow, so all the shovelling that I did this morning should last a while. 
Okay, only 20 pages to read to catch up, so better get started, think I need another cup of coffee, first, but I'm being held down by a puppy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, your Gansey is coming along beautifully. A real work of art.


These wrong side rows are killing me! Ha ha. Last night I had to tink quite a bit because I realized I was reading the WS as RS...ack. I finally decided to color in the stitches on the wrong side differently so maybe that will help me keep track. I just ended up putting it down and doing something else for a while last night.

Just saw your photos--what a beautiful lady you are! The flowers are nice, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm thinking it was Denmark where we were walking on the sidewalk and got yelled at, not knowing why, till we saw the sign with the bicycle and realized it must mean that that sidewalk was only for bicycles. So many countries are so good to their bicyclists. The States is getting better with biking trails and a separate lane for bicycles, but not everywhere yet.


 :thumbup: They are realising here that bicycles are a better solution than cars- but NZ'ers do have a love affair with their motor vehicles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would ride along on the pavement (sidewalk)


We have bike lanes on the streets here (illegal to ride on the sidewalk), but it is still not safe--I have my bike on a trainer in the house. We have 'ghost bikes' (in places where people have died being hit by vehicles, to honor them) in far too many spots here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, love the hat
Sam, I used large needles and then a large crochet hook for the sari yarn but gave up with both and ended up using it in a piece of embroidery as a surface thread. 
Tami prayers for your friend, and for all in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was just looking at coloring books today since I saw it mentioned here. They sure have a wonderful selection. My mother enjoyed those and word puzzle books.


I have some of the silk hankies, they are so cool, I need a much lighter weight drop spindle before I try to spin them, but they sure do stick to your hand, arms, and anything else, like glue. lol
You are having lots of fun with the classes, so cool. 
The coloring books really are neat, but they sure can range in prices, to really really expensive, Marla has gotten a few of the expensive ones, I just can't justify spending a lot on something I can only color once, I guess I could photo copy the originals though, hmmm, food for thought. 
I would rather buy yarn though. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That soudns like the wakeup call Bailey needs to get her wearing her belt. Enough to be very painful but not do any permanent damage.


Might do the job. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to love cycling growing up in Sweden you couldn't not like cycling
> Like Holland Sweden and other Scandinavian countries are cycling mad . They are everywhere . Haven't done any for about 2 years now . Tried a stationary one and like you just got bored . No moving scenery


I love looking at the gardens and scenery- my friend Colin McCahon who is/was one of our best painters/artists used to cycle from Dunedin in the far south of the South Island, to Nelson in the north of the South Island- and I can assure you it is a long way- a lot of his images I am convinced relate to that experience. He was a poor student at the time and there were hops farmers, and tobacco growers who needed summer workers. The furthest I have ever gone in one trip- fully laden with panniers and pack was from Christchurch up to Tuahiwi- maybe 40 kilometres. When I had packed up and started the journey home at the end of the hui, a very kind lady saw me and loaded me, my bicycle, pack and everything into her car, and I was driven home in style! The exercycle just can't compare! But I have managed my goal of 15 minutes, this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is the perfect motercycle for all you enthusiasts ( well if I spelt that right it will be a shock )


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can also check out Purplefi's beading workshop too. That's where I first learned to bead.


It's funny--I've done beading and of course knitting/crochet, but I have never yet combined the two. I do have several hundred beads strung onto a lace weight yarn in the basket, but I'm danged if I remember what I was going to do with it...!  Guess I'll have to find a project suitable (or design one).

I didn't sleep well again last night; I'm not sure what is happening--usually my problem is falling asleep and once I finally do that, I can stay asleep, but the last three nights I've been going to sleep relatively easily and then waking up two or three times throughout the night. It's really annoying. I'll have to try my tea an hour before I go to bed and see if that helps.

Healing thoughts for all in need & hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been asked by Donna (Southern Gal) to mention that she still reads Sam's opening and the summaries, but the grief over losing Keagan is still very much with her. She does hope to be able to return to the TP one day. She is working on some small projects as knitted Christmas gifts- so that has to be good. Donna posted on the topic I started yesterday in 'Pictures'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra and Bonnie, I so agree. I learned this from living up north in Ontario where the lumber trucks would encounter a moose and the whole load of lumber would shift and the driver be killed. I was able to teach DH not to cut in front of trucks but to give them lots of room as they can't slow down or stop quickly. Sadly some of them don't know that. We've had them pile into the backs of a long line of cars stopped for construction, killing a couple visiting from Australia and go over the edge of bridges onto cars traveling under bridge, and all the time turn over losing their loads all over the road. Sometimes the accidents are due to crazy drivers around them and sometimes due to themselves. It's not easy out there on the road. I really admire the good truck drivers. It is an art maneuvering in all types of weather and dealing with other drivers.


Yes, David was commenting on the truck that was zooming past him, figured he see him in the ditch at some point, he said in weather like this, you just have to slow down and when you get there you get there. 
You get truck driver that think they are much better than they are or that just get in too big a hurry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely hat on a lovely lady.


Oh Gwen, you flatterer! But thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo just posted to Facebook by June's younger sister Dianna


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was a beautiful but yes costly blanket. I have to admit that I've only had a couple of skeins of Noro and honestly wasn't that impressed with it. To each their own...


You have to acknowledge the colours were terrific, Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> today is Baked Alaska Day


So if I have a couple shots of Tequila, does that make me a baked Alaskan? :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=crochet+provisional+cast+on&view=detail&mid=39CC439E8D5E3EBFF64139CC439E8D5E3EBFF641&FORM=VIRE5

This is how I like to do it. There are other ways too where you pick up the knit stitches from the back bumps on a crochet chain. I found myself picking up the stitches through the bumps with the crochet hook anyway so figured why not do it like that from the beginning?

Trying to get Rookies link 'active'


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I figure at least if you know how to drive a manual transmission, you can drive anything in an emergency.[/quote]

When my children were learning to drive, I had a VWbug and we made the children learn to drive it. Went to a church parking lot and a friend helped them. It ended up that 3 of the 4 ended up driving ambulances which were stick shift. They didn't appreciate driving the bug but it helped them. DS even delivered pizza in the bug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> These wrong side rows are killing me! Ha ha. Last night I had to tink quite a bit because I realized I was reading the WS as RS...ack. I finally decided to color in the stitches on the wrong side differently so maybe that will help me keep track. I just ended up putting it down and doing something else for a while last night.
> 
> Just saw your photos--what a beautiful lady you are! The flowers are nice, too.


I really struggled at first too, Sorlenna- you have got so used to the ease of doing it on the circle- colouring stitches and rows definitely does help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have bike lanes on the streets here (illegal to ride on the sidewalk), but it is still not safe--I have my bike on a trainer in the house. We have 'ghost bikes' (in places where people have died being hit by vehicles, to honor them) in far too many spots here.


That is a real issue here too, especially in Christchurch where so many use bicycles- but also in Auckland because drivers normally are pushing the speed up sometimes 20k over the urban limit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, love the hat
> Sam, I used large needles and then a large crochet hook for the sari yarn but gave up with both and ended up using it in a piece of embroidery as a surface thread.
> Tami prayers for your friend, and for all in need.


Thank you very much, Mary!

What is the word on your sister?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the perfect motercycle for all you enthusiasts ( well if I spelt that right it will be a shock )


Brilliant and yes you did get it spelt right!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Which stitch did you want Sam I knit 3 dresses using that basic pattern but different stitches
> Funny seeing them seems like ages ago I was learning to knit


~~~Your 3 dresses and little shoes are SO cute! Lovely work! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This mornings snow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what the sky looked like earlier on this evening , such pretty colours made such a change from all the dark grey of the last weeks


Very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All the spring plants are popping up here snowdrops are in flower , will be crocuses soon a sure sign Spring is on its way
> Glad you enjoyed your knitting lesson Daralene . I going for a day to a LYS in a nearby town never been before but my son is paying for me to go and take some lessons in crochet ( need all the help I can get ) as part of my birthday present not sure when it will be yet but I'm looking forward to it .


What a lovely birthday gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


Hoping that Gary is resting and that he starts to improve, very scary whenever there is a head injury.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> They may take ones license but that doesn't keep them from driving. Here in Texas there are many driving without a license,


You have a very good point, there are a lot of unlicensed drivers in Texas, a family friend used to let Christopher drive her car with no license, made me so mad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch....and hope he learned his lesson. I flipped off a motorcycle when I was 17 and thank God I was wearing a helmet. I just missed the gude wire froma telephone pole and crushed my collar bone and had to have it pinned together. Never tried to drive one again though used to be the second rider. Would love to have one of those 3 wheeler bikes. Saw a woman aroud my age with a beauty of one just this past weekend. It was white and gold.


Yes, I think he learned that one, he has a good helmet for his motorcycle, Marla and I bought it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, thank goodness you were wearing a helmet!!!! After doing statistics in Medical Records and reading and coding charts, I decided to forgo that pleasure. Now I'm even afraid to ride a regular bike, but that 3 wheeler is intriguing.


~~~Has anyone ever tried to ride an adult tricycle? It is hard! VERY different from a bicycle. I wonder if a 3-wheeler motor bike would be the same?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I understand David's frustration with other drivers. I love to drive, but I do not like people driving irresponsibly. The current weather outlook has us missing the freezing rain and snow and just getting rain with temperatures in the 40's. That can still be challenging, but not as bad as ice and snow. I will still use caution driving tomorrow.


Yes, it is the people who either go super fast that he complains of the most, as he said, they are the ones that cause the problems, if they weren't speeding, they wouldn't run up on the people that are going the speed limit and cause a traffic jam. 
Rain in the 40's is much better than freezing rain and snow for sure, I'll let him know when I talk to him later, thank you.
Hopefully your trip to and from work today was uneventful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My thinking is if the car won't turn on till the seat belt is buckled, then it's back in the house or buckle-up. I wouldn't start the car if the seat belts weren't done up and the DGC would miss out on lots of fun. Oh dear. Guess we've beat this one to death but in my eyes the adults have to do the final act of not turning on the car.


~~~Right....I do that, too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


~~~Beautiful pictures!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


So pretty, Julie!

Sam, prayers for Gary and family. Hoping the healing is thorough. It has to be a frightening time for him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, sounds like a huge surgery, hope he comes through OK


Hoping for a speedy recovery for both of your friends Tami


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Tonight we have the start of season 13 of NCIS.


Love that show.

Got a hand-written invitation to watch the new Gray's Anatomy Thursday nite with "the girls." They aye so sweet!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Your 3 dresses and little shoes are SO cute! Lovely work! :thumbup:


Thank you very much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been lazing around in my pjs and need to go shower and dress for the day. I have an eye exam this afternoon and then tomorrow have made an appointment to give blood. The Red Cross sent out a notice that they are extremely short on O positive and since in the past I was an platelet donor I figured I needed to contribute. I haven't done so since my bout with cancer and I have now been cleared to donate again so no excuse not to.
> 
> Will TTYL; play nice, stay safe and give yourself a hug from me!


I just heard this morning they are in desperate need of blood & that all those who have travelled to areas with Zika virus cannot donate for several months.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> This mornings snow.


Lovely pictures Kaye . It's trying to snow here but not getting very far


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So sad for your family.
I love riding but wouldn't want to drive. DH is very vigilant we have had only one mishap & that was going very slow, we were going into a service station & there was a very deep pot hole, the bike hit it & stopped dead, me , not so much, went ass over teakettle when DH laid the bike down, fortunately it was early morning so I had on coat & gloves, otherwise would have had some road rash. A young man hopped out of his car & helped getr the bike up quickly.
They can be dangerous if not careful & you have to watch others closely.



RookieRetiree said:


> Sadly, a nephew of mine was killed in a motorcycle accident. Neither he nor his passenger was wearing a helmet. The passenger survived, but went through quite a bit of reconstructive surgery.
> 
> Our nephew was life flight helicoptered to Des Moines, Ia hospital, but was DOA. The accident happened in my hometown over July 4th and my whole family was there. My sister and her family lived about 20 miles south of us and they were up for the day. The paramedics didn't know who he was until they saw the driver's license and one of the paramedics was in my sister's class and knew the name and called out to our house. It was a very rough time to go through - I extended my stay by over a week to stay for the wake and funeral and help my sister and her husband with the motel and café that they operated at the time. I personally won't get on a motorcycle and hate when any of my kids wanted to ride one, but I understand the allure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, Wow, that sounds like your son made a mess of his head. Sure hope they got all the gravel out so he doesn't get infected.
> 
> Gwen, yes, the class really was full of information. Bonnie gave some feedback on it so I think I will try it sometime in the future. Had always meant to. Just get sidetracked.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was about 6 or so years ago, he was bandaged up pretty good, his head, both hands, a couple spots on his arm and shoulder, I think I still have pics in the cloud, I'll have to see and post one. Oh, I definitely have them in my fb feed, just have to go back and find them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's funny--I've done beading and of course knitting/crochet, but I have never yet combined the two. I do have several hundred beads strung onto a lace weight yarn in the basket, but I'm danged if I remember what I was going to do with it...!  Guess I'll have to find a project suitable (or design one).
> I didn't sleep well again last night; I'm not sure what is happening--usually my problem is falling asleep and once I finally do that, I can stay asleep, but the last three nights I've been going to sleep relatively easily and then waking up two or three times throughout the night. It's really annoying. I'll have to try my tea an hour before I go to bed and see if that helps.
> Healing thoughts for all in need & hugs & blessings all around.


Normally I have no trouble sleeping but last night it was 3 am before I fell asleep, so I'm really dragging it today. I'm not sure if it was the carpet cleaner or moving the furniture but my shoulders ached & still do, something terrible. I'm bowling this afternoon & don't think that will do them much good either

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So if I have a couple shots of Tequila, does that make me a baked Alaskan? :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A new car!!! Wow! I really liked the car you had too. What a surprise. Guess you need to test it out on a trip...maybe south again?What kind of car?


~~~Hmmm? I started a reply, but it evaporated. 
The car we got is the same kind - a Genesis - a newer model, and a better color. This one is the color of Merlot/Shiraz. We named her Ruby. heehee =-)

Yes, I think it should be tried out on a trip. Thinking about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I figure at least if you know how to drive a manual transmission, you can drive anything in an emergency.


When my children were learning to drive, I had a VWbug and we made the children learn to drive it. Went to a church parking lot and a friend helped them. It ended up that 3 of the 4 ended up driving ambulances which were stick shift. They didn't appreciate driving the bug but it helped them. DS even delivered pizza in the bug.[/quote]

I learned to drive on the 3ton grain truck when about 14, stick shift too. When it came time to take my liscence I used my parents car that was qn automatic but had trouble parking, our neighbor took me out in a field & had me parallel park between 2 big bales :roll: I guess that's Saskatchewan drivers Ed? :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a nice bike trail near out house that goes through the park district enroute to a very nice little man-made lake recreation area. DH uses that trail when he's ridden his bike to work (about 5 miles), but he has encountered a fox, a coyote and several skunks along the way in the early morning. Thankfully, they were far off in the distance and didn't bother him.


~~~Especially the skunks! He might have earned himself a day off of work! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol, congrats on the new car.

Kaye, great photos, Christpher certainly did amgood job on himself, I'm glad it was nothing that couldn't heal.

Well, better get off to bowling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This mornings snow.


Gizmo is really growing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Has anyone ever tried to ride an adult tricycle? It is hard! VERY different from a bicycle. I wonder if a 3-wheeler motor bike would be the same?


You have ridden one, Carol? I have never had an opportunity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> So pretty, Julie!
> 
> Sam, prayers for Gary and family. Hoping the healing is thorough. It has to be a frightening time for him.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've had a couple of better nights sleep turningoff the computer earlier. Though the first couple no better. But a real nuisance to turn it off as that is when the day begins in the US/Canada and well under way in the UK.
> But as I said last week I really must put sleep above KP!
> Don't mind when it only a night or two as I enjoy that time- somehow I get so much more done overnight than during the day even if I am alone all day.


Sleep is a good thing, it's unfortunate that it has to cut into the things we like to do though. 
I also get more done at night, if only I didn't have to be up and anywhere between 4 am and 4pm, I'd have the perfect days and nights.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers being said for Don and Peggy.


~~~ditto


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


It turned out great Julie, and the color suits very well. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch....and hope he learned his lesson.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Carol*, you have such a delightful way of phrasing even the conventional wishes. You always make me smile just reading your posts.
> 
> Ohio Joy


    Thank you. Sharing smiles with you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's pretty good, my time with the boot was up 2 days ago. It still hurts a bit out on rough ground when I take the dog out & I haven't been anywhere that has cement yet-I'm a little worried how that may feel but definitely on the mend.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like Dublin yesterday- Maraynne said they were almost blown over.


Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Gwennie.....that is SO true! Love the way you expressed it...the whole house IS his toy box! He IS special!
> 
> I'm just jumping in....it has been ages since I have written, and I don't seem able to really keep up these days! I'll try to catch y'all up a bit on what's going on.
> 
> ...


A new car, oh wow!!!! What a great surprise! Happy Birthday for sure. 
I can't even imagine trusting a driverless vehicle, I'd certainly never put one of my kids/grands in one, too scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well up to page 54, laptop needs a charge and I need to get ready to head out to knitting in the near future, y'all have a great day, see you later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


Oh wow! Great picture, so beautiful in a brutal sort of way.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have bike lanes on the streets here (illegal to ride on the sidewalk), but it is still not safe--I have my bike on a trainer in the house. We have 'ghost bikes' (in places where people have died being hit by vehicles, to honor them) in far too many spots here.


~~~Sounds like Chicago. Chicago has been experimenting with various kinds of bike lanes in the streets. The ones I like the best have a bike lane next to the curb, then a parking lane for cars, and then traffic lanes. Turning is always a tricky thing. Some bikes are hard to see.

We have "ghost bikes", too. All white, and ladened with flowers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

There are a lot of cyclists now in London and there have been some dreadful accidents, some due to lorry or car drivers and some due to the cyclists, some of whom think that traffic lights and pedestrians are meant to get out of their way. .


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have ridden one, Carol? I have never had an opportunity.


~~~Yes. My dad had one, and now it is part of the collection of bikes at the cottage. Surprisingly, the sense of balance that you use for a bike will work against you on a trike. Over and over, I have seen adults vere right into the bushes! It takes real concentration and practice to manoeuvre a tricycle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


Beautiful picture Kate

Psycho granny sounds like my mum a right pain in the you know what 
Liked lots of drama . getting her own way and changing her mind just out of spite . I would say something just so that they can talk to Luke about what he heard


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


~~~WOW...the power of water!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture Kate
> 
> Psycho granny sounds like my mum a right pain in the you know what
> Liked lots of drama . getting her own way and changing her mind just out of spite . I would say something just so that they can talk to Luke about what he heard


~~~I agree with that. Best to be informed. Luke may speak up at an inopportune time....in front of Psycho granny, maybe. Plus, it is good to be aware of how observant kids are.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sounds like Chicago. Chicago has been experimenting with various kinds of bike lanes in the streets. The ones I like the best have a bike lane next to the curb, then a parking lane for cars, and then traffic lanes. Turning is always a tricky thing. Some bikes are hard to see.
> 
> We have "ghost bikes", too. All white, and ladened with flowers.


Some one here has invented a light that shines a bicycle shape onto the road yards in front of the cyclist . In theory it looked quite a clever idea . It moved as the cyclist moved so would obviously get the attention of the drivers in front especially truck drivers so they at least knew there was a cyclist there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


You are in a very awkward spot Kate. There is the old adage, 'least said soonest mended', but as you say this is impacting on Luke. Glad it is not me stuck in the middle. I will keep positive thoughts for you, that you will make a wise decision.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It turned out great Julie, and the color suits very well. :thumbup:


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


Wow, that is some force with which they are breaking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yes. My dad had one, and now it is part of the collection of bikes at the cottage. Surprisingly, the sense of balance that you use for a bike will work against you on a trike. Over and over, I have seen adults vere right into the bushes! It takes real concentration and practice to manoeuvre a tricycle.


That is very interesting, thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your triva for the day.

The largest Groundhog Day celebration is held in Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania, with Punxsutawney Phil.

February 2
1977 - Shakira
1954 - Christie Brinkley
(1947-2009) - Farrah Fawcett

February 2, 1887
Punxsutawney, Pa., held its first Groundhog Day festival


Question: How accurate are Punxsutawney Phil's Groundhog Day forecasts? 

Answer: As the legend goes, if Punxsutawney Phil sees his shadow on Feb. 2, six more weeks of winter weather lay ahead; no shadow indicates an early spring. Phil, a groundhog, has been forecasting the weather on Groundhog Day for more than 120 years, but just how good is he at his job? According to the StormFax Weather Almanac and records kept since 1887, Punxsutawney Phil's weather predictions have been correct 39% of the time. The National Climatic Data Center has described the forecasts as "on average, inaccurate" and stated that "the groundhog has shown no talent for predicting the arrival of spring, especially in recent years."


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam, That's because he's a member of Gen Y and doesn't care about accuracy or getting out of bed before noon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Has anyone ever tried to ride an adult tricycle? It is hard! VERY different from a bicycle. I wonder if a 3-wheeler motor bike would be the same?


I've been told there is a significant difference (he has both). The controls are different and the way it sits (balance-wise) is different as well. Knowing how to ride one doesn't automatically translate to riding the other.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Joy


I forgot to post that I would suggest 3 cups of apple slices and 2 1/2 cups of liquid and any other adjustments you might prefer. According to my user's manual for the dehydrator, the apples lose about 86% of their moisture when dried to _nearly_ brittle.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Budasha, you have had two invitations on here, and if you want to come to England just let me know.


You guys/gals are so wonderful....better than family. I'm using my new iPad so I hope it doesn't go into the clouds


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The BBC website has a picture of a waterfall om the Island of Mull, being blown back in the storm. If anyone is interested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The BBC website has a picture of a waterfall om the Island of Mull, being blown back in the storm. If anyone is interested.


It is quite a spectacular image, isn't it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just noticed in the Digest that it's *agnescr's* birthday today. She hasn't been on here for a while, I hope her eyes are better.
> Many Happy Returns Agnes!


I missed Agnes's birthday. Hope you had a wonderful day


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I agree with that. Best to be informed. Luke may speak up at an inopportune time....in front of Psycho granny, maybe. Plus, it is good to be aware of how observant kids are.


That is my thought on this. Luke shouldn't be hearing or worrying about this kind of thing and I feel both parents should know so they can explain it to him as best they can, and tell Psycho no more of this disgusting behaviour.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I spoke to my sister earlier, she had to go to the doctor again and he thinks she will be ok but to go back if she is worse. So a waste of time going, really. She still has a lot of pain and redness and swelling and is feeling rotten.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I spoke to my sister earlier, she had to go to the doctor again and he thinks she will be ok but to go back if she is worse. So a waste of time going, really. She still has a lot of pain and redness and swelling and is feeling rotten.


This must be such a worry for you, Mary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I spoke to my sister earlier, she had to go to the doctor again and he thinks she will be ok but to go back if she is worse. So a waste of time going, really. She still has a lot of pain and redness and swelling and is feeling rotten.


When does she go back to the hospital Mary . Maybe she should get in touch with someone there rather than her Gp( if that's who she saw )


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't blame you for being upset, good grief!



KateB said:


> Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


Wow!, nasty looking


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is interesting. I am going to have to cancel tomorrow's appointment as we are suppose to have heavy rains and I don't drive in that weather unless I absolutely have to so I'll double check on the clearance to donate.
They did ask what kind of cancer so perhaps that is what made the difference.


jheiens said:


> Interesting comment, Gwen, about being able to give blood again. I'd given over 3 gallons before the first diagnosis with BR CA and have been told over and over again that I cannot donate any more blood for anyone but myself in the event of a need for surgery on me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, Wow, that sounds like your son made a mess of his head. Sure hope they got all the gravel out so he doesn't get infected.
> 
> Gwen, yes, the class really was full of information. Bonnie gave some feedback on it so I think I will try it sometime in the future. Had always meant to. Just get sidetracked.
> 
> ...


That sweater was made with love and that is something that Bill treasures. I love it that Bill treasures you and your talents as you cherish his as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lots of cycling pathways here were I live . I can cycle all the way into the nearest town using cycling paths . Pretty route too and not a car in sight
> Few dogs though as its a popular route for dog walkers too


How wonderful, but I'm sure it is beware of the dogs. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Beautiful lady, beautiful flowers.


Thank you. My friend I met for lunch today said that picture doesn't even look like me. In fact she asked if it was me. :XD: :XD: :XD: She also didn't even mention my weight loss, so I guess it isn't showing yet. Well, I know I have a long ways to go and I'm just at the beginning. But thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for a dear friend of ours. Don is in surgery now for his back. They are going in they the front this morning and then on Friday they are going in thru the back. We consider him and Peggy (who I asked for prayers with her bladder cancer last summer) grandparents. They are in Yuma, Arizona. This is also not Don's first back surgery. Thank you!


So sorry to hear this Tami. Prayers for them for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene the flowers are beautiful but don't come close to how gorgeous you are. You can really see the weight loss; especially in your face. You are absolutely stunning.


Oh my, thank you. After my lunch I feel much better talking with you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I can really see it in your face too. You look quite glamorous in your avatar. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome lesson idea. Thanks for sharing it.


Glad you like it. I thought it was a pretty nifty tip too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> IMHO, I think you should still have a 50th celebration party. My sister and her husband had a 50th celebration 4 years ago and I still think about it and how encouraging and wonderful it was to see them and their children & families. It does the heart good to share the wonderful things in life and not just the wakes, funerals, etc. that we all make time for.


I will definitely take that into consideration. Could be inspirational.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And where would you be expected to walk? Do they have a different walkway for pedestrians?


Yes, one side was for pedestrians and the other for bikes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a nice bike trail near out house that goes through the park district enroute to a very nice little man-made lake recreation area. DH uses that trail when he's ridden his bike to work (about 5 miles), but he has encountered a fox, a coyote and several skunks along the way in the early morning. Thankfully, they were far off in the distance and didn't bother him.


That sounds so lovely Rookie. What a nice way to start his day in the good weather. Well, perhaps minus the skunks and the coyote is questionable too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a nice bike trail near out house that goes through the park district enroute to a very nice little man-made lake recreation area. DH uses that trail when he's ridden his bike to work (about 5 miles), but he has encountered a fox, a coyote and several skunks along the way in the early morning. Thankfully, they were far off in the distance and didn't bother him.


Oops, got impatient and clicked twice when it didn't seem to be working.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> not only is the groundhogs day - it is also my mother's 117th birdhday - and it is also World's Wetlands Day. --- sam


Wow Sam. I didn't realize groundhogs day came so soon.

Happy Birthday in memory of your mom's life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great picture of you, looking good! Those flowers are gorgeous! Wow!


Thanks Bonnie.

And yes, I will have to look at Purple's workshop.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....crank up that baby and it would burn up the yarn...LOL still needs a 3rd wheel for me to fall in love with it though. LOL



Swedenme said:


> Here is the perfect motercycle for all you enthusiasts ( well if I spelt that right it will be a shock )


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Of course you should have a celebration for such a milestone in life. I'm sure he didn't mean the remark in the way it hit you.


Thanks Bonnie....will consider it. Will be having a small one with family here next week and it will cost a pretty penny, plus the one we just took together. Since we are putting on all the celebrations ourselves, that may put a crimp in it with such a big family.

Glad your foot is healing and hope you will have a complete recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Carol*, you have such a delightful way of phrasing even the conventional wishes. You always make me smile just reading your posts.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree.

Your pie sounds delicious.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One of my UFOs is a pattern of yours that I was going to knit and add beads as knitting....still a UFO....LOL Can't even remember the name of the pattern right this second.


Sorlenna said:


> It's funny--I've done beading and of course knitting/crochet, but I have never yet combined the two. I do have several hundred beads strung onto a lace weight yarn in the basket, but I'm danged if I remember what I was going to do with it...!  Guess I'll have to find a project suitable (or design one).
> 
> I didn't sleep well again last night; I'm not sure what is happening--usually my problem is falling asleep and once I finally do that, I can stay asleep, but the last three nights I've been going to sleep relatively easily and then waking up two or three times throughout the night. It's really annoying. I'll have to try my tea an hour before I go to bed and see if that helps.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need & hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No flattery, just calling it as I see it. Only thing I would change was you weren't smiling in the photo and you have such an infectious smile. 


Lurker 2 said:



> Oh Gwen, you flatterer! But thanks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cmaliza, wow, a new car. He can take my car for an oil change any day, but of course, I don't think he'd be paying. :XD: :XD: :XD: Congratulations. Nice to know you will be safe when you are driving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did in another post (you just haven't seen it yet). Yes, I love the colors in the Noro but not thrilled with the texture. Perhaps it softens up once washed/blocked.



Lurker 2 said:


> You have to acknowledge the colours were terrific, Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No flattery, just calling it as I see it. Only thing I would change was you weren't smiling in the photo and you have such an infectious smile.


Toothless and all?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So if I have a couple shots of Tequila, does that make me a baked Alaskan? :XD:


    :lol: :lol: :lol: YEP!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No flattery, just calling it as I see it. Only thing I would change was you weren't smiling in the photo and you have such an infectious smile.


That is so lovely Gwen and I agree about Julie's smile and her gorgeous blue eyes.

Love that hat Julie, as you could tell from my comments where you posted on KP. It is getting lots of comments.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RE: Baked Alaskan



Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: YEP!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Toothless and all?!


Julie, does this mean the new teeth you got didn't work out??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did in another post (you just haven't seen it yet). Yes, I love the colors in the Noro but not thrilled with the texture. Perhaps it softens up once washed/blocked.


I have absolutely no idea- I have never seen, let alone handled Noro yarn!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my....you sure got your exercise for the day and then some! What do the pups think of the snow? They are so cute.


Poledra65 said:


> This mornings snow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, does this mean the new teeth you got didn't work out??


No the gagging reflex got the better of me, and it is not a good look taking your teeth out in public- total waste of $1,500- but at least it has been paid back now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so lovely Gwen and I agree about Julie's smile and her gorgeous blue eyes.
> 
> Love that hat Julie, as you could tell from my comments where you posted on KP. It is getting lots of comments.


It certainly is! Up over 3,000 views already- I have decided to start owning the pictures I post- in the same way that Bundyanne always includes her name.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got back just a bit ago from eye exam and DH had made dinner. Yum! Cooked fresh carrots, green beans, yellow squash, potatoes, and rolls. Then had slices of ham. Such a nice treat. He even had unloaded and loaded the dishwasher for me. 

At the appointment the doctor confirmed it was time for the cataracts to be removed. Thought this was the problem with my vision lately. Suppose to hear from them tomorrow as to initial appointment sometime tomorrow. I'll go to the same surgeon that DH used last year. Look like it will most likely be after the 22nd of this month. I'll be so glad to get it done as this not being able to read squat is driving me nuts. Have to enlarge everything on the computer monitor and forget trying to read some stuff. Have pretty much quit driving at night too lately. Can't wait for this to be done. DH as had wonderful results from his surgery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ow,ow,ow,ow,ow....as much as I'd like a 3 wheeler I can definitely say it I won't be getting one. Boy was your DS lucky, lucky, lucky.


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it was about 6 or so years ago, he was bandaged up pretty good, his head, both hands, a couple spots on his arm and shoulder, I think I still have pics in the cloud, I'll have to see and post one. Oh, I definitely have them in my fb feed, just have to go back and find them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back just a bit ago from eye exam and DH had made dinner. Yum! Cooked fresh carrots, green beans, yellow squash, potatoes, and rolls. Then had slices of ham. Such a nice treat. He even had unloaded and loaded the dishwasher for me.
> 
> At the appointment the doctor confirmed it was time for the cataracts to be removed. Thought this was the problem with my vision lately. Suppose to hear from them tomorrow as to initial appointment sometime tomorrow. I'll go to the same surgeon that DH used last year. Look like it will most likely be after the 22nd of this month. I'll be so glad to get it done as this not being able to read squat is driving me nuts. Have to enlarge everything on the computer monitor and forget trying to read some stuff. Have pretty much quit driving at night too lately. Can't wait for this to be done. DH as had wonderful results from his surgery.


Does this involve big bickies? Or will your insurance cover it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Luke. Pscho gran is going to regret her words for sure because he will always love his mama. I hope you tell either your DS or DDIL. That woman needs a good smack.



KateB said:


> Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...your reaction reminds me of my dad. When I came to in the ER there was my dad madder than a wet hen fussing at me for getting on the motorcycle. Some of us (self included) get so frightened by what could have been we come off with anger. I must admit I did when youngest DD totaled her car and I finally got to her in the ER. Fortunately she wasn't hurt.


Poledra65 said:


> What was funny was that the neighbors were shocked that I wasn't more sympathetic and fussing over him. If I hadn't been on our side of the fence and he on the other, I would have smacked him upside that head, I was so mad, it's something that he won't ever forget, if not for the pain and scars, for the fact that mom's only been that mad a handful of times. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so forceful looking. Still has a magnificent look to it though.


KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. My friend I met for lunch today said that picture doesn't even look like me. In fact she asked if it was me. :XD: :XD: :XD: She also didn't even mention my weight loss, so I guess it isn't showing yet. Well, I know I have a long ways to go and I'm just at the beginning. But thank you so much for the compliment.


You definitely CAN see the weight loss, I can see it compared to earlier pictures you have posted. Well done you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some one here has invented a light that shines a bicycle shape onto the road yards in front of the cyclist . In theory it looked quite a clever idea . It moved as the cyclist moved so would obviously get the attention of the drivers in front especially truck drivers so they at least knew there was a cyclist there


~~~WOW....what a great idea! Our car does have a feature that shows cars in the "blind spot" either left or right. I wonder if a bike would show up?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely! I see only the sparkle in your eyes.


Lurker 2 said:


> Toothless and all?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

At what was my favorite LYS (closed now 2 years) they carried a lot of Noro which I only bought twice when it was on a deep sale. Much too pricy for my pockets. But then most things I buy need to be on sale. I may have a large stash but trust me it was either on sale (heavily on sale I might add) or gifted to me.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have absolutely no idea- I have never seen, let alone handled Noro yarn!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> When does she go back to the hospital Mary . Maybe she should get in touch with someone there rather than her Gp( if that's who she saw )


She has already done that. It was the hospital who told her to go to the GP. She has been going round in circles! The hospital phoned at the end of last week as they wanted to discuss further treatment, but she said till she's over this she can't think about that yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't even begun to think of the costs involved but I have to be able to see . DH's surgery ended up cost us less than $300 if I remember correctly between medicare and our medicare advantage insurance. Either way, I have to be able to have it done so will just continue to bite the bullet and cut back more and more. We will get through it and being outpatient will be a good benefit cost wise for sure.


Lurker 2 said:


> Does this involve big bickies? Or will your insurance cover it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Martina I am so sorry your sister has continued to have such a difficult time post surgery. She is in my prayers and will continue to be. Bless her heart; infection on top of needing more treatment is quite a bit to handle.



martina said:


> She has already done that. It was the hospital who told her to go to the GP. She has been going round in circles! The hospital phoned at the end of last week as they wanted to discuss further treatment, but she said till she's over this she can't think about that yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely! I see only the sparkle in your eyes.


That is one of the virtues of Skyping I guess!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't even begun to think of the costs involved but I have to be able to see . DH's surgery ended up cost us less than $300 if I remember correctly between medicare and our medicare advantage insurance. Either way, I have to be able to have it done so will just continue to bite the bullet and cut back more and more. We will get through it and being outpatient will be a good benefit cost wise for sure.


My Mum never regretted having her cataracts done. One eye was much better than the other but she knew to expect that and was delighted with the results.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't even begun to think of the costs involved but I have to be able to see . DH's surgery ended up cost us less than $300 if I remember correctly between medicare and our medicare advantage insurance. Either way, I have to be able to have it done so will just continue to bite the bullet and cut back more and more. We will get through it and being outpatient will be a good benefit cost wise for sure.


And the technology is improving in leaps and bounds.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Yes it s the mornings I notice.
> Maryanne's place is so dark that I often need the lights on all day. Not helped at the moment with all the rain we ahve had either. We have already had February's average rainfall in 2 hours this morning!


Maybe the darkness is what contributes to Maryanne's depression.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I learned to drive on the 3ton grain truck when about 14, stick shift too. When it came time to take my liscence I used my parents car that was qn automatic but had trouble parking, our neighbor took me out in a field & had me parallel park between 2 big bales :roll: I guess that's Saskatchewan drivers Ed? :lol:


We did the same in the pasture in Iowa...do you know what "burning the pie" means in this context?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some one here has invented a light that shines a bicycle shape onto the road yards in front of the cyclist . In theory it looked quite a clever idea . It moved as the cyclist moved so would obviously get the attention of the drivers in front especially truck drivers so they at least knew there was a cyclist there


~~~WOW....what a great idea! Our car does have a feature that shows cars in the "blind spot" either left or right. I wonder if a bike would show up?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


How awful! I'd say something to your son and leave it at that. If Luke mentions it again, you might be able to sluff it off as "Moms and daughters don't always get along". How does this Nana treat Luke?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> I spoke to my sister earlier, she had to go to the doctor again and he thinks she will be ok but to go back if she is worse. So a waste of time going, really. She still has a lot of pain and redness and swelling and is feeling rotten.


I sure hope she can get this resolved. My sister finally changed doctors.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will definitely take that into consideration. Could be inspirational.


I just saw the old "save the date" magnet on the refrigerator and realized that their 50th was 7 years ago!! But, it's still fresh in my mind. They, too, had a rocky start as my Dad did not approve of her DH. I was only 6 at the time so don't remember anything, but know that none of us were at their wedding and that Dad didn't talk to them after they married (and Mom and the rest of us weren't supposed to either. Dad died a couple of years later and my sister and family were at the wake and funeral. I don't remember any family scenes, but I'm sure that it was a doubly emotional time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful woman! Sounds like a perfect anniversary! And I bet the story of the elopement is good, too! Glad you have a wonderful anniversary.


Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! This will be a whole knitting - learning adventure. Good for you!


Cashmeregma said:


> Got the gorgeous Rowan yarn yesterday in the mail for DGD's skirt. Will start that today I hope. It has a provisional CO and so I will see if that is in the Lucy Neatby DVD's also. Nervous about doing that. I did one once before in a lesson but first time on my own since that time many years ago, so must review to get rid of the block in my brain that says, How is this possible!!
> 
> Of course I need to do beading too and have not done that other than sewing them on individually after project is knit. Mind you, I do not recommend this way at all, so I will be looking that up too and now will need to order beads. Guess I can start on the waistband till I find the beads I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will definitely take that into consideration. Could be inspirational.


~~~I think you should celebrate! And the reason for having all of the people at the party is because they have been a part of these 50 years that you treasure, and they have contributed to the "specialness" of those years. You want to include them in your happiness. etc. etc. I doubt anyone would begrudge you a celebration.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is a self centered person who tries to steal your joy because they do not have it. Instead, others should be happy for you. Don't feel bad because you have a remarkable achievement.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. I do almost feel guilty though as my nephew who was divorced from a miserable marriage said it was like rubbing it in. He said it kiddingly, but it does make me aware of that. Am rethinking celebrating it with relatives in Ohio.
> 
> How thoughtful of you. Just beautiful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Cmaliza, wow, a new car. He can take my car for an oil change any day, but of course, I don't think he'd be paying. :XD: :XD: :XD: Congratulations. Nice to know you will be safe when you are driving.


~~~That's one of his "excuses" for wanting a new car. :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> It is a self centered person who tries to steal your joy because they do not have it. Instead, others should be happy for you. Don't feel bad because you have a remarkable achievement.


I agree, it's your achievement and those that care for you will be glad to celebrate with you. The fact that others , for whatever reason haven't the same in their lives isn't your problem.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Good morning, Sam! Yes, that is my tiny little 18 pounder named Indy - sitting in the bathroom sink. He is a dear one!


He looks like he is full of opinions and attitude. Lovely looking cat. Enjoy snuggles with him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it wonderful?Noro is expensive here. I do have some that I got for an extremely reasonable price that I am not sure what to do with.


I think Noro is expensive everywhere, it's beautiful though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


What a lovely time and so well deserved. I don't get jealous when I see pictures like these of people enjoying special moments. Bill and you have worked hard in life and so deserve to have these special moments and in such nice places.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: YES! And also my DD :thumbup:


 :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is interesting. I am going to have to cancel tomorrow's appointment as we are suppose to have heavy rains and I don't drive in that weather unless I absolutely have to so I'll double check on the clearance to donate.
> They did ask what kind of cancer so perhaps that is what made the difference.


That could explain the difference, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

martina said:


> She has already done that. It was the hospital who told her to go to the GP. She has been going round in circles! The hospital phoned at the end of last week as they wanted to discuss further treatment, but she said till she's over this she can't think about that yet.


I hope your sister can find some answers and help soon. Having cancer is such a stressful time that you don't need any more hassles.

When it comes time to discuss further treatment is there a point person who can help her through the maze of options? Some hospitals here have what is called a nurse navigator who will follow you through your treatments. If you have problems, she is the person to call first. A very good program.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good morning, Sam! Yes, that is my tiny little 18 pounder named Indy - sitting in the bathroom sink. He is a dear one!


He's adorable!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> We will be there because DH has a job in Cincinnati and Akron every summer. Just that we might not arrange a 50th celebration. We are doing the celebrations ourself as others don't have the money to do it and this would be our 3rd. celebration. Perhaps we should just all get together and not make it about our anniversary and just be a family celebration like we did at Christmas.


Where does Bill perform in Cincinnati and when? I have been to music hall and saw Doc Severinson (sp?) perform there as well as the Cincinnati Pops concert. I have friends who go to music hall regularly as well as Pops concerts at Riverbend music center. It would be neat to see him in concert or at least encourage some friends to see him perform.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I agree.
> 
> Your pie sounds delicious.


It was!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as the third wheel is in the back. DH had a 3-wheeler ATV and tipped it over several times. Both he and his twin ended up with broken collar bones. These kind are outlawed now I believe - just four wheelers and the new 3 wheelers can be sold.


 I remember 3 wheel ATV, I drove one over a cliff, I was smart enough to jump off but the ATV ended up uninjured in a tree. :shock: 
Turn those suckers a little too tightly and over you go. 
They are no longer legal anywhere in the US I don't think, but if you had one, it's probably grandfathered in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


Oh Daralene, just beautiful, you I mean. The flowers are too, but that is a very good pic of you, you are so photogenic. I love the top, the color is fantastic on you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you have a skein of yarn of varying sizes and are at a quandary as to which needle to use, you can try this trick. Get your needle sizer and put a thick part of the yarn and a thin part of the yarn through the holes till you find one that holds the yarn nicely, not too tight and not too loose. This will give you a place to start with needle size. Knit a swatch and go up or down according to what you need it to look like, taking into account drape, etc.


That is a fabulous trick, thank you for sharing it, I'm sure to use that more than a couple times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got the gorgeous Rowan yarn yesterday in the mail for DGD's skirt. Will start that today I hope. It has a provisional CO and so I will see if that is in the Lucy Neatby DVD's also. Nervous about doing that. I did one once before in a lesson but first time on my own since that time many years ago, so must review to get rid of the block in my brain that says, How is this possible!!
> 
> Of course I need to do beading too and have not done that other than sewing them on individually after project is knit. Mind you, I do not recommend this way at all, so I will be looking that up too and now will need to order beads. Guess I can start on the waistband till I find the beads I want.
> 
> ...


LOL! Well, you are certainly going to have fun with both those batches of yarn, on way or another.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I caught up through page 61 tonight. I made peanut clusters with milk chocolate and some with dark chocolate for a fundraiser at work tomorrow. Matthew is donating some of his cards for the fundraiser. We are raising money for the family of the young man who died last week. Today there was a fundraiser at work for a coworker who was recently diagnosed with cancer and has been out for a few months. He is the same age as my DS#1 and the guy was diagnosed 6 months after being married so such a trying time for him. I took part in that fundraiser as well.

I need to get some sleep as I am going into work an hour earlier tomorrow. Fortunately, I fall asleep as soon as I go to bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. I do almost feel guilty though as my nephew who was divorced from a miserable marriage said it was like rubbing it in. He said it kiddingly, but it does make me aware of that. Am rethinking celebrating it with relatives in Ohio.
> 
> How thoughtful of you. Just beautiful.


Oh dear, don't let it make you feel guilty, it's not your fault he married badly, and thankfully he finally got out of that marriage and can move on to find someone to have 50+ years with. 
Enjoy your Anniversary, it's a milestone to be proud of and to really enjoy. 
And may you have many, many more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pretty blue skies here too and I'm not dreaming 😄
> Not sure when it will be . As he was just asking me yesterday if I would like it before he booked a place . I think the shop does regular workshops and birthday is not till 20th so it will be then sometime


David and his sisters birthday (would have been Davids twin brothers birthday) their sister is 4 years younger than them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D I joined this group, and on viewing the news chat feed, found the following link to a striped solefull sock pattern:
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff14/PATTsolefully/PATTsolefully.php
> 
> If link not come up proper, try to copy and paste into address bar to get there.


/thanks fir the link. It came right up. I bookmarked it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great birthday gift


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hey fellow eloper. I even had a wedding dress but it just worked out that we ended up eloping. I never did wear the dress and MIL just asked me for it and gave it away to someone. I had paid $200 for it used and back then even a new $200 dress was expensive. It was very elegant...not lacy and a lovely train, although I did love lacy too. Funny but I had a dream that I was like Joseph in the Bible and was getting married and ended up in the coat of many colors. Later it came back to me as I wore my best dress, which was a red dress and only good dress I had. We just figured we couldn't afford the big wedding that his parents wanted as I had to pay for it myself and they wouldn't help with his schooling so I had to pay for that too. Never been sorry. His education was well worth paying for.


The only regret is that you gave her the dress and she gave it away, you could have sold it and had a little extra $ in a time when it was very tight, but in the long run, you got the best of the deal, she got a dress, you got your wonderful husband.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My thinking is if the car won't turn on till the seat belt is buckled, then it's back in the house or buckle-up. I wouldn't start the car if the seat belts weren't done up and the DGC would miss out on lots of fun. Oh dear. Guess we've beat this one to death but in my eyes the adults have to do the final act of not turning on the car.


Lights on the dash board would at least give the driver the cahnce to refuse to drive-and then fair enough to fine the driver as well as the passenger. If belts neeed to be on before the car will turn on can't cool down or heat the car first.

I've just been reading a book set in Canada (Quebec) during winter and the cars would turn on and start heating up with a push of the remote. Being able to do that to cool the car would be good here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm right there with you. If you are put weighed by a factor of 10, don't pull out in front of them! As most of you know, I drive the RV, and I also tow an 18' trailer loaded with the old cast iron hit and miss gas engines. Neither vehicle can stop on a dime. I wrote a letter to the editor a number of years ago ranting about people in little cars pulling out in front of semi trailers, RV's, landscape trailers, and other vehicles towing. For that matter, trying to beat a train. I almost t-boned a small car that pulled out in front of me the day I wrote it. No obstructions to visibility. They could clearly see I was towing. I might have had 50' to stop the Expedition and trailer load of engines. All so they could pull in a driveway 200' down the road! If I had my way, everyone would have to learn to drive a stick shift and tow and back a trailer before they could get their license. Of course, then nobody but those of us who already do that would get their license! Sorry. I can get real b itchy on this subject.
> I figure at least if you know how to drive a manual transmission, you can drive anything in an emergency.


Hopefully a few people learned something valuable and maybe even a few lives were saved by your letter to the editor. 
Can blame you for your feelings on the subject, completely understand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


Looks lovely- and how smart are you looking?DH would ahve been very proud to be taking you out for a meal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I would never ride a motorbike on the road without a helmet on, too many blind car drivers to do so, but when I spent 6 months working on a station, chasing sheep and cattle around, used dirt bikes without helmets. Do love the wind in my face. If ever in a position to get another motorbike, will get open face helmet for this reason. Closed helmets are claustophobic for me.


DD is very claustrophobic with anything over her face. When she and her SO took their class to get their motor cycle license, she found one that she liked, but took a bit of getting used to. Her SO bought her one as soon as he could. They do not own bikes at this time, but want to in the future, and found a class at a good price.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you have a skein of yarn of varying sizes and are at a quandary as to which needle to use, you can try this trick. Get your needle sizer and put a thick part of the yarn and a thin part of the yarn through the holes till you find one that holds the yarn nicely, not too tight and not too loose. This will give you a place to start with needle size. Knit a swatch and go up or down according to what you need it to look like, taking into account drape, etc.


What a very helpful tip that is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi went with him - gary dislikes confrontation - totally shuts down - so would never think to disagree with a doctor or advocate for himself. she was also afraid he wouldn't tell the doctor what was really going on. he more than likely would say that he was fine - and not tell him what was going on. heidi is just the opposite so she would make sure the doctor got the complete picture. there are three hours of the accident he still does not remember - not sure that will ever come back. --- sam


It may never come back. But the 3 hours concerns me. Would it be possible that Gary saw the accident coming, and was unable to prevent it? That is what happened to DH 38 years ago. To this day, he can not remember it. I am glad that Heidi went with him, and will make sure the Dr. is well informed as to what is happening.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot to mention that in the knitting class about yarn the teacher said that chemo hats are nice made with a silk blend. The silk helps keep the hat cool. She found out about this from a friend who was having chemo and said it was so comfortable and cooling, which she needed.


Interesting about silk blends being cooling. will keep in mind if I do some for a cancer patient that keeps asking for something.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


Very nice! The blue is a very nice color for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As the cost of both licence and rego rises, many more everywhere will be without either. As our cars no longer have rego stickers, it is a little harder to tell.


Rego?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as the third wheel is in the back. DH had a 3-wheeler ATV and tipped it over several times. Both he and his twin ended up with broken collar bones. These kind are outlawed now I believe - just four wheelers and the new 3 wheelers can be sold.


Harley Davidson has a lovely big trike with 2 wheels on the back, nice and wide for the stability. But I do like the 3 wheeler road bike I have seen, not a Harley, that has the 2 wheels on the front.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for a dear friend of ours. Don is in surgery now for his back. They are going in they the front this morning and then on Friday they are going in thru the back. We consider him and Peggy (who I asked for prayers with her bladder cancer last summer) grandparents. They are in Yuma, Arizona. This is also not Don's first back surgery. Thank you!


Winging their way up, I hope that all goes to plan and he recovers well with no complications.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My accident was years ago now and I still can't remember bits of what happened. I think it has been a blessing, though, actually.


I think that the Good Lord has designed our minds to shut out things like that for our own good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> IMHO, I think you should still have a 50th celebration party. My sister and her husband had a 50th celebration 4 years ago and I still think about it and how encouraging and wonderful it was to see them and their children & families. It does the heart good to share the wonderful things in life and not just the wakes, funerals, etc. that we all make time for.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


Beautiful lady, and beautiful flowers. What a lovely husband.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> not only is the groundhogs day - it is also my mother's 117th birdhday - and it is also World's Wetlands Day. --- sam


Happy Birthday Mom!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's pretty good, my time with the boot was up 2 days ago. It still hurts a bit out on rough ground when I take the dog out & I haven't been anywhere that has cement yet-I'm a little worried how that may feel but definitely on the mend.


Glad you are on the mend, it's definitely going to take time but at least you're on the way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this beautiful blanket in the pictures section'. I can't imagine the cost to make it from Noro yarn that was used, it costs a fortune here but Wow! What a gorgeous blanket.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386896-1.html


That is gorgeous! I love the layered look it gives. I am not a fan of Noro yarn, but they do have lovely colors in it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Anyway, this is the current situation of the yarn saga. I got my yarn from WEBS and got an email from Loveknitting with a photo of all the workers holding signs saying I'm so sorry. Too cute. I'll post photos as I get going with this.


Happy you finally received contact from Loveknitting. Hopefully situation will sort itself out and you get your yarn shortly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Gwennie.....that is SO true! Love the way you expressed it...the whole house IS his toy box! He IS special!
> 
> I'm just jumping in....it has been ages since I have written, and I don't seem able to really keep up these days! I'll try to catch y'all up a bit on what's going on.
> 
> ...


So, where were the gifts? And what a surprise for your DH to come home with! I hope the salesman will go over how everything works with you, as many times as needed. Hope all medical issues can be resolved soon. Prayers continue. Miss you!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Rookie, not a motorised one! I would like a tricycle with gears and pedals, a la bicycle.


Know what they cost here, both pedal power and electric assist, which I would really recommend for you. I do know, this is really out of your price range, I do hope you find a good condition second hand one that you can put a tray on or a light trolley behind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie should be interesting as it will be the first time of meeting other people who can knit and crochet


I think you will have a wonderful time! You will learn lots and make new friends. A win win situation for sure!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Which stitch did you want Sam I knit 3 dresses using that basic pattern but different stitches
> Funny seeing them seems like ages ago I was learning to knit


I had forgotten about those! So pretty. I can't decide which one I like best.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And our s are getting longer thank goodness . Can't wait till the mornings are light again as I really dislike dark mornings


I don't think we have had as many days that it got dark really early, like we do usually.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rafiki just posted this on main- I thought it worth copying- how I felt in days gone by...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386931-1.html#8626199
> 
> Have had to do it this way round!


How true!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I used to love cycling growing up in Sweden you couldn't not like cycling
> Like Holland Sweden and other Scandinavian countries are cycling mad . They are everywhere . Haven't done any for about 2 years now . Tried a stationary one and like you just got bored . No moving scenery


The trick with stationary bikes is to put it where you can see a tv and play a dvd that you like, you end up doing more than you thought you would.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just marking a spot. Sorry if I have caused alarm by not being here in the last few days. I will see you in the morning. I can catch up and post then. I am fine. Just a hectic weekend and been not feeling good. Hugs to all. &#9786;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's my thinking too . I've got a top for myself all picked out going to start it this spring so it will be ready for summer . I think if I ever get round to adult size sweaters or cardigans they will be long term projects . Although I did knit a basic cardigan for myself when I first started . I usually put in on when I think it's chilly


If you start your top now, it will be ready for warm weather!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sadly, a nephew of mine was killed in a motorcycle accident. Neither he nor his passenger was wearing a helmet. The passenger survived, but went through quite a bit of reconstructive surgery.
> 
> Our nephew was life flight helicoptered to Des Moines, Ia hospital, but was DOA. The accident happened in my hometown over July 4th and my whole family was there. My sister and her family lived about 20 miles south of us and they were up for the day. The paramedics didn't know who he was until they saw the driver's license and one of the paramedics was in my sister's class and knew the name and called out to our house. It was a very rough time to go through - I extended my stay by over a week to stay for the wake and funeral and help my sister and her husband with the motel and café that they operated at the time. I personally won't get on a motorcycle and hate when any of my kids wanted to ride one, but I understand the allure.


Oh I'm so sorry, that is tough, I'm glad that you were able to extend your stay, I'm sure that it was greatly appreciated.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I figure at least if you know how to drive a manual transmission, you can drive anything in an emergency.


That is what I keep telling my nieces, who seem determined to get auto licence, not manual. If they are ever put in position of moving manual vehicle, will not be able to, which I think is stupid.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


A beautiful lady, with beautiful flowers! It is rare for roses to have any scent any more. We love the smell of them when we can find some that do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you have a skein of yarn of varying sizes and are at a quandary as to which needle to use, you can try this trick. Get your needle sizer and put a thick part of the yarn and a thin part of the yarn through the holes till you find one that holds the yarn nicely, not too tight and not too loose. This will give you a place to start with needle size. Knit a swatch and go up or down according to what you need it to look like, taking into account drape, etc.


A great idea. You are like me. I take a lot of photos so I can remember how to make things.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My sister had one of those but because we are pretty hilly she sold it. I would love to have one of the motorcycle ones just for quick trips. They seem big enough to be more noticed in traffic by cars yet small enough to be more gas efficient. The seat look comfortable too. Ah well....just a dream for sure. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that my old van will keep hanging on...LOL


A nice dream to have, like you, I hope my car keeps going, and going, and going. Perhaps you could put it on the lotto win list.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a nice bike trail near out house that goes through the park district enroute to a very nice little man-made lake recreation area. DH uses that trail when he's ridden his bike to work (about 5 miles), but he has encountered a fox, a coyote and several skunks along the way in the early morning. Thankfully, they were far off in the distance and didn't bother him.


  Perhaps the beasties were there for the ready supply of water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very nice! The blue is a very nice color for you.


Thank you, Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Know what they cost here, both pedal power and electric assist, which I would really recommend for you. I do know, this is really out of your price range, I do hope you find a good condition second hand one that you can put a tray on or a light trolley behind.


Ah well, it seemed a good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We will be there because DH has a job in Cincinnati and Akron every summer. Just that we might not arrange a 50th celebration. We are doing the celebrations ourself as others don't have the money to do it and this would be our 3rd. celebration. Perhaps we should just all get together and not make it about our anniversary and just be a family celebration like we did at Christmas.


You could make it a family reunion, if you still want to all get together, tho is seems a shame not to celebrate such a milestone with all of your family.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be so wonderful here. We have sidewalks in town and supposed lanes for bikes drawn/painted out on some of the roads but that it is. And then out of the city limits definitely no sidewalks with the exception being some near some schools but then they are only there for a short distance.. Especially as we are a major college town sidewalks for bikes would be such a blessing. So many must don't watch out for motorcycles much less cyclist. My nephew years ago was riding his motorcycle (with helmet) when a woman just turned right in front of him. He ended up with broken leg, broken jaw and several cuts and scrapes. He was so very lucky; was under the car. Recovered fully but what a horrible accident.


Glad he was okay, and came through okay. I have similiar happen to a friend's boyfriend, with helmet on, but not with such good results. The way the car hit him, forced his head back sharply and broke his neck on edge of full face helmet. One reason I prefer open face helmets, they sit differently, no danger of this happening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for a dear friend of ours. Don is in surgery now for his back. They are going in they the front this morning and then on Friday they are going in thru the back. We consider him and Peggy (who I asked for prayers with her bladder cancer last summer) grandparents. They are in Yuma, Arizona. This is also not Don's first back surgery. Thank you!


Don came through today's surgery just fine. Thank you all for prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know! Brantley only has to wear glasses when reading now.


Lurker 2 said:


> And the technology is improving in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know! Brantley only has to wear glasses when reading now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As someone that suffers from depression I can only say that I hate being in a poorly lit environment. I am always turning on the lights.


pacer said:


> Maybe the darkness is what contributes to Maryanne's depression.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers being said for Don and Peggy.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Done.


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the perfect motercycle for all you enthusiasts ( well if I spelt that right it will be a shock )


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been asked by Donna (Southern Gal) to mention that she still reads Sam's opening and the summaries, but the grief over losing Keagan is still very much with her. She does hope to be able to return to the TP one day. She is working on some small projects as knitted Christmas gifts- so that has to be good. Donna posted on the topic I started yesterday in 'Pictures'.


Thank you for letting us know, so glad that she is okay and still knitting, grief can be a hard thing to get through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love that show.
> 
> Got a hand-written invitation to watch the new Gray's Anatomy Thursday nite with "the girls." They aye so sweet!


Oh that is sweet.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have some of the silk hankies, they are so cool, I need a much lighter weight drop spindle before I try to spin them, but they sure do stick to your hand, arms, and anything else, like glue. lol


Just wondering, what is best wieght for drop spinning wool, please. I have a hank of lovely wool to be spun and not having room or money for a wheel, figured to learn drop spinning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gizmo is really growing.


Like a weed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's pretty good, my time with the boot was up 2 days ago. It still hurts a bit out on rough ground when I take the dog out & I haven't been anywhere that has cement yet-I'm a little worried how that may feel but definitely on the mend.


I recommend, from experience, that you wear the boot when you are going to be on it for hours, or on uneven ground, for a while. At least that is what I found with my ankle. I am glad it has healed well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, sounds like a huge surgery, hope he comes through OK


So far, so good. I don't know any other details.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the perfect motercycle for all you enthusiasts ( well if I spelt that right it will be a shock )


Lovely, but not able to be ridden. would very quickly go up in flames from the yarn on the motor and exhaust.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


I would say something, they need to know that she is affecting Luke in a negative way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for letting us know, so glad that she is okay and still knitting, grief can be a hard thing to get through.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Like a weed.


And eating like a horse?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been asked by Donna (Southern Gal) to mention that she still reads Sam's opening and the summaries, but the grief over losing Keagan is still very much with her. She does hope to be able to return to the TP one day. She is working on some small projects as knitted Christmas gifts- so that has to be good. Donna posted on the topic I started yesterday in 'Pictures'.


  Glad to hear that Donna is still around. Pass along a jug from me next time you talk to her please.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up; going to go knit. Almost at the 1/2 way point on the Crest of the Wave pattern. TTYL and prayers for all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, you are beautiful! As are the flowers. You sparkle. Thank you for suggestion of magnesia. I am afraid to try it as I have colitis.


Perhaps ask your Dr. about magnesium. Magnesium and calcium need to be in balance, or the one with the higher amounts in the body deplete the other one. Low magnesium will cause muscle spasms, including heart attacks, and many other issues.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, love the hat
> Sam, I used large needles and then a large crochet hook for the sari yarn but gave up with both and ended up using it in a piece of embroidery as a surface thread.
> Tami prayers for your friend, and for all in need.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's funny--I've done beading and of course knitting/crochet, but I have never yet combined the two. I do have several hundred beads strung onto a lace weight yarn in the basket, but I'm danged if I remember what I was going to do with it...!  Guess I'll have to find a project suitable (or design one).
> 
> I didn't sleep well again last night; I'm not sure what is happening--usually my problem is falling asleep and once I finally do that, I can stay asleep, but the last three nights I've been going to sleep relatively easily and then waking up two or three times throughout the night. It's really annoying. I'll have to try my tea an hour before I go to bed and see if that helps.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need & hugs & blessings all around.


Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Has anyone ever tried to ride an adult tricycle? It is hard! VERY different from a bicycle. I wonder if a 3-wheeler motor bike would be the same?


Think the difference is the lack of lean on corners. You do have to adjust how you corner as a result. Same issue when riding a disability scooter, whether 3 wheel or 4.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been asked by Donna (Southern Gal) to mention that she still reads Sam's opening and the summaries, but the grief over losing Keagan is still very much with her. She does hope to be able to return to the TP one day. She is working on some small projects as knitted Christmas gifts- so that has to be good. Donna posted on the topic I started yesterday in 'Pictures'.


She has been on my mind a lot lately. I keep thinking she lives in Missouri, and I worried about her when Missouri flooded so badly a month or so ago. She is in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So if I have a couple shots of Tequila, does that make me a baked Alaskan? :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Glad to hear that Donna is still around. Pass along a jug from me next time you talk to her please.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I figure at least if you know how to drive a manual transmission, you can drive anything in an emergency.


When my children were learning to drive, I had a VWbug and we made the children learn to drive it. Went to a church parking lot and a friend helped them. It ended up that 3 of the 4 ended up driving ambulances which were stick shift. They didn't appreciate driving the bug but it helped them. DS even delivered pizza in the bug.[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She has been on my mind a lot lately. I keep thinking she lives in Missouri, and I worried about her when Missouri flooded so badly a month or so ago. She is in my prayers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This mornings snow.


Hope you didn't send it our way!  Love the photos of the dogs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hoping for a speedy recovery for both of your friends Tami


Thank you. Peggy is doing good. At least I have not heard of any further problems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love that show.
> 
> Got a hand-written invitation to watch the new Gray's Anatomy Thursday nite with "the girls." They aye so sweet!


How nice of them! Sounds like you have a good group.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad for your family.
> I love riding but wouldn't want to drive. DH is very vigilant we have had only one mishap & that was going very slow, we were going into a service station & there was a very deep pot hole, the bike hit it & stopped dead, me , not so much, went ass over teakettle when DH laid the bike down, fortunately it was early morning so I had on coat & gloves, otherwise would have had some road rash. A young man hopped out of his car & helped getr the bike up quickly.
> They can be dangerous if not careful & you have to watch others closely.


So glad it wasn't any worse.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I learned to drive on the 3ton grain truck when about 14, stick shift too. When it came time to take my liscence I used my parents car that was qn automatic but had trouble parking, our neighbor took me out in a field & had me parallel park between 2 big bales :roll: I guess that's Saskatchewan drivers Ed? :lol:


I did something similiar with my sister, took her and our parent's brand new Camira down to the dam area where there were 2 beautifully spaced large gum trees, did a demo reverse parallel park between them, pulled out, hopped out and told her to do it by herself, heaven help us both if she had damaged the car. After that, my parents, for some reason, took care of any learning she had to do. Me, I was thankful, I was eldest and most of my lessons were with driving school.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it was about 6 or so years ago, he was bandaged up pretty good, his head, both hands, a couple spots on his arm and shoulder, I think I still have pics in the cloud, I'll have to see and post one. Oh, I definitely have them in my fb feed, just have to go back and find them.


He was very lucky. Mine have been told if I catch them riding without helmets, and /or riding so close to the center line that their handle bar is on the center line, their ass is mine! I understand the riding off center so you can be easily seen, but there is no sense riding that close to the center line. I can't count how many times I've been given the finger by a rider that is doing that, when I have no room to move closer to the edge of the road in the RV. It just is not safe. As for helmets, my niece and nephew much appreciate not having to deal with brains splattered all over the road when they come to your rescue in the ambulance!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Normally I have no trouble sleeping but last night it was 3 am before I fell asleep, so I'm really dragging it today. I'm not sure if it was the carpet cleaner or moving the furniture but my shoulders ached & still do, something terrible. I'm bowling this afternoon & don't think that will do them much good either
> 
> :roll: :roll:


Hope you are not hurting as much, and sleep well tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I learned to drive on the 3ton grain truck when about 14, stick shift too. When it came time to take my liscence I used my parents car that was qn automatic but had trouble parking, our neighbor took me out in a field & had me parallel park between 2 big bales :roll: I guess that's Saskatchewan drivers Ed? :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ditto


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


It won't be a comfortable conversation, regardless, but I think something should be said to both your DS and DDIL at the same time. This is not good for Luke.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


Awesome picture! But I am sure it wasn't awesome to experience.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We have "ghost bikes", too. All white, and ladened with flowers.


We have white crosses, what ever the cause of fatality. these pop up where people have died as a result of vehicle incident, whether fatal multi car, bike rider being hit, pedestrian being hit. Most only have flowers, but some, like one near where I live, has crossed fishing rods for the gentleman who was hit and killed while returning home from fishing. At Christmas, the family even puts on a string of solar powered lights.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> The BBC website has a picture of a waterfall om the Island of Mull, being blown back in the storm. If anyone is interested.


I saw that on face book! Amazing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I spoke to my sister earlier, she had to go to the doctor again and he thinks she will be ok but to go back if she is worse. So a waste of time going, really. She still has a lot of pain and redness and swelling and is feeling rotten.


Keeping her in prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this Tami. Prayers for them for sure.


Thank you


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are in a very awkward spot Kate. There is the old adage, 'least said soonest mended', but as you say this is impacting on Luke. Glad it is not me stuck in the middle. I will keep positive thoughts for you, that you will make a wise decision.


Do not know what to tell you, as I am in same position as Luke's mum with my DM, she will not come in to visit me at my place, I am expected to go to hers, because I am not an OCD house cleaner. I always have dishes waiting to be washed. My floors may need sweeping more than I do, and I have stuff stacked untidily around, mainly craft stuff and books. I am also still furnishing this place, still do not have dining chairs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back just a bit ago from eye exam and DH had made dinner. Yum! Cooked fresh carrots, green beans, yellow squash, potatoes, and rolls. Then had slices of ham. Such a nice treat. He even had unloaded and loaded the dishwasher for me.
> 
> At the appointment the doctor confirmed it was time for the cataracts to be removed. Thought this was the problem with my vision lately. Suppose to hear from them tomorrow as to initial appointment sometime tomorrow. I'll go to the same surgeon that DH used last year. Look like it will most likely be after the 22nd of this month. I'll be so glad to get it done as this not being able to read squat is driving me nuts. Have to enlarge everything on the computer monitor and forget trying to read some stuff. Have pretty much quit driving at night too lately. Can't wait for this to be done. DH as had wonderful results from his surgery.


I think your DH is a keeper! Sorry you have cataracts, but glad you are getting them removed and have a good Dr. to do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully a few people learned something valuable and maybe even a few lives were saved by your letter to the editor.
> Can blame you for your feelings on the subject, completely understand.


Well, I got quite a few comments from family and friends. Most likely, the ones who needed to read it and learn from it didn't read it! But I do hope you are right. We almost hit a woman in Charleston, West Virginia 2 years ago, when she ran a red light in front of us. We had the green light going down hill in the RV, and she never even slowed down. I thought DH was going to put his foot through the floor boards trying to stop. People just don't pay attention any more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting about silk blends being cooling. will keep in mind if I do some for a cancer patient that keeps asking for something.


Silk can also be warming. I wear silk glove liners, and silk thermals to keep me warm. A friend wears silk socks, wool socks, and then cotton socks on top of those when he goes hunting, and never gets cold feet. He reverses the order for his gloves, cotton against the skin, then wool, then silk.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Winging their way up, I hope that all goes to plan and he recovers well with no complications.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> That is what I keep telling my nieces, who seem determined to get auto licence, not manual. If they are ever put in position of moving manual vehicle, will not be able to, which I think is stupid.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my....you sure got your exercise for the day and then some! What do the pups think of the snow? They are so cute.


They LOVE it, Ryssa always has, and Gizmo is following in her lead, they come in with their undercarriages coated in little snowballs, Ryssa much more than Giz, he doesn't go into the really deep stuff the way she does.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Rego?


Rego = registration with Department of Transport.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back just a bit ago from eye exam and DH had made dinner. Yum! Cooked fresh carrots, green beans, yellow squash, potatoes, and rolls. Then had slices of ham. Such a nice treat. He even had unloaded and loaded the dishwasher for me.
> 
> At the appointment the doctor confirmed it was time for the cataracts to be removed. Thought this was the problem with my vision lately. Suppose to hear from them tomorrow as to initial appointment sometime tomorrow. I'll go to the same surgeon that DH used last year. Look like it will most likely be after the 22nd of this month. I'll be so glad to get it done as this not being able to read squat is driving me nuts. Have to enlarge everything on the computer monitor and forget trying to read some stuff. Have pretty much quit driving at night too lately. Can't wait for this to be done. DH as had wonderful results from his surgery.


It will be so nice for you to have them gone, seeing is pretty important. Fingers and toes crossed that the insurance covers most of it and that it's not too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ow,ow,ow,ow,ow....as much as I'd like a 3 wheeler I can definitely say it I won't be getting one. Boy was your DS lucky, lucky, lucky.


Very lucky.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Rego = registration with Department of Transport.


Thanks. We have license plates, and then each year we have to buy renewal stickers. One sticker has the renewal date on it, and the other has a number for the county the car is registered in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...your reaction reminds me of my dad. When I came to in the ER there was my dad madder than a wet hen fussing at me for getting on the motorcycle. Some of us (self included) get so frightened by what could have been we come off with anger. I must admit I did when youngest DD totaled her car and I finally got to her in the ER. Fortunately she wasn't hurt.


LOL! Knee jerk reaction to stupid behavior. 
But we love them so much, it moves us to strong emotion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Maybe the darkness is what contributes to Maryanne's depression.


I was wondering the same thing, kind of like the seasonal, SAD I think it is.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well, it seemed a good idea.


Do you have Gumtree in NZ? If you do, try there, you may pick up a basic trike fairly cheaply.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I caught up through page 61 tonight. I made peanut clusters with milk chocolate and some with dark chocolate for a fundraiser at work tomorrow. Matthew is donating some of his cards for the fundraiser. We are raising money for the family of the young man who died last week. Today there was a fundraiser at work for a coworker who was recently diagnosed with cancer and has been out for a few months. He is the same age as my DS#1 and the guy was diagnosed 6 months after being married so such a trying time for him. I took part in that fundraiser as well.
> 
> I need to get some sleep as I am going into work an hour earlier tomorrow. Fortunately, I fall asleep as soon as I go to bed.


Yum! Sorry about the reason behind making them though, so very sad. Prayers with you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It may never come back. But the 3 hours concerns me. Would it be possible that Gary saw the accident coming, and was unable to prevent it? That is what happened to DH 38 years ago. To this day, he can not remember it. I am glad that Heidi went with him, and will make sure the Dr. is well informed as to what is happening.


My dad never did remember the time around his accident, when he ran into the side of the mountain, but that may have mostly been the alcohol, thank goodness he wasn't coming the other way, he'd have gone into the ocean. I didn't show much sympathy when he called from jail on that one either, just handed Marla the phone after telling him that they could keep him as far as I was concerned. Yes, I was extremely mad, and he heard a lot about that in the months ahead.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 81. We have had temps in the high 40's/low 50's today, and thunder tonight. Bright sunshine today. I made pound cake today, which made DH happy. And decided I was going to start shredding old papers that we no longer need. I proceeded to over heat the motor on the shredder, do didn't get very far on that job! I can at least put the lap top on the desk again, and unburied the scanner so I can maybe start scanning some old photos. Cousins lunch is at my house next month so we can go thru some of them and put names on them. I told the girls if they wanted copies to bring me a new flash drive. I am hoping that some of them can help with names because I am sort of in the middle age wise. I think the oldest is 10 years older than I am. And that would only take care of one side, not my grandmother's side. Fortunately, there are still some from that side who may be able to help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Just marking a spot. Sorry if I have caused alarm by not being here in the last few days. I will see you in the morning. I can catch up and post then. I am fine. Just a hectic weekend and been not feeling good. Hugs to all. ☺


Hope that you are feeling better soon. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Don came through today's surgery just fine. Thank you all for prayers.


That is great news, now for Fridays procedure to go as well, and off to a good and speedy recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just wondering, what is best wieght for drop spinning wool, please. I have a hank of lovely wool to be spun and not having room or money for a wheel, figured to learn drop spinning.


The 2.2 ounce one that I have, I'll look up the conversion to metric, is a good weight if you want worst or DK, but if you want anything lighter, it's just too heavy, I'm not sure what weight I'm going to get for the silk roving and hankies that I have. 
Drop spinning is fun, but start with inexpensive roving first, you'll end up with some very thick and thin for the first few times. Nittergma though took to it like a duck to water, her spindle spinning was going awesomely at KAP last year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And eating like a horse?


Well, a miniature pony maybe. lolol
He's learning manners when people are eating, he tries to jump from the floor to my plate. 
:shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did the same in the pasture in Iowa...do you know what "burning the pie" means in this context?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you didn't send it our way!  Love the photos of the dogs.


 It caught up to David while he was parked in Shelby, Ia but he said once he hit Des Moines it was good, so hopefully not. 
Thank you, he's as tall as Ryssa pretty much at this point, he'll be bigger than she soon, I keep forgetting that he's only 12 weeks old and has a lot to grow yet, don't usually have pups from 3 weeks old. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I caught up through page 61 tonight. I made peanut clusters with milk chocolate and some with dark chocolate for a fundraiser at work tomorrow. Matthew is donating some of his cards for the fundraiser. We are raising money for the family of the young man who died last week. Today there was a fundraiser at work for a coworker who was recently diagnosed with cancer and has been out for a few months. He is the same age as my DS#1 and the guy was diagnosed 6 months after being married so such a trying time for him. I took part in that fundraiser as well.
> 
> I need to get some sleep as I am going into work an hour earlier tomorrow. Fortunately, I fall asleep as soon as I go to bed.


I hope your fundraisers do well. Sad to hear so many young people are sick.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lights on the dash board would at least give the driver the cahnce to refuse to drive-and then fair enough to fine the driver as well as the passenger. If belts neeed to be on before the car will turn on can't cool down or heat the car first.
> 
> I've just been reading a book set in Canada (Quebec) during winter and the cars would turn on and start heating up with a push of the remote. Being able to do that to cool the car would be good here.


It's called remote start, is wonderful in winter. I guess it would work with the A/C in summer but we usually open the windows to help it cool quickly & you can't do that remotely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I did something similiar with my sister, took her and our parent's brand new Camira down to the dam area where there were 2 beautifully spaced large gum trees, did a demo reverse parallel park between them, pulled out, hopped out and told her to do it by herself, heaven help us both if she had damaged the car. After that, my parents, for some reason, took care of any learning she had to do. Me, I was thankful, I was eldest and most of my lessons were with driving school.


 :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He was very lucky. Mine have been told if I catch them riding without helmets, and /or riding so close to the center line that their handle bar is on the center line, their ass is mine! I understand the riding off center so you can be easily seen, but there is no sense riding that close to the center line. I can't count how many times I've been given the finger by a rider that is doing that, when I have no room to move closer to the edge of the road in the RV. It just is not safe. As for helmets, my niece and nephew much appreciate not having to deal with brains splattered all over the road when they come to your rescue in the ambulance!


AMEN!! I'm sure they've seen plenty that could have been prevented or at the least, much less severe or deadly had there been a helmet present and worn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I got quite a few comments from family and friends. Most likely, the ones who needed to read it and learn from it didn't read it! But I do hope you are right. We almost hit a woman in Charleston, West Virginia 2 years ago, when she ran a red light in front of us. We had the green light going down hill in the RV, and she never even slowed down. I thought DH was going to put his foot through the floor boards trying to stop. People just don't pay attention any more.


No they don't, I don't spare the horn anymore, I hit it and let it go as loud and long as it will, at least they'll look up to see who's making noise most times, not that it does any good but makes me feel better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up, YAY!, 
So off to knit and watch a movie, have a great night /afternoon all. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Don came through today's surgery just fine. Thank you all for prayers.


That's good news; sounds like a very complicated surgery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Asking for continued prayers. DD has colonoscopy scheduled for next Wednesday, plus she's seeing a GI specialist. I'm partly scared to pieces and partly hopeful to have an answer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. I do almost feel guilty though as my nephew who was divorced from a miserable marriage said it was like rubbing it in. He said it kiddingly, but it does make me aware of that. Am rethinking celebrating it with relatives in Ohio.
> 
> How thoughtful of you. Just beautiful.


It's a tough one- but you can't not celebrate soemthing becuase someonw else didn't manage it. If you thought like that you couldn't have a big celebration for a birthday becuase someone close won't have reached that land mark who should have.
But you did say later that it is at your expense so maybe you don't want to have a third one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was a beautiful but yes costly blanket. I have to admit that I've only had a couple of skeins of Noro and honestly wasn't that impressed with it. To each their own...


It's the colours that are so stunning in Noro- they have something to them that other yarns don't have. But not found of the rustic style that the yarns are. Not much fun to knit and the sock yarns even with nylon don't wear well. But they do look wonderful (well as long as you don't mind never matching your colours).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think ours start next week. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Tonight we have the start of season 13 of NCIS.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can tell him if he tries it again there are going to be a bunch of people showing up who will tramp all over him while goading him with their needles until he pledges on paper never to ride without a helmet again. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> Christopher and I were talking about how you always wear a helmet, and why, and he was participating in the conversation and agreeing, then that afternoon, the dumbsh*% next door pulls out a bike with dirt tires and no traction and lets my airhead son give it a go, needless to say, he went over the handlebars, picked up a bunch of pavement and gravel in the side of his head. I was so mad, I asked if it hurt and he said yes, I told him that I hoped it hurt even worse when they were using tweezers to get the gravel out. When he got home from the ER all bandaged up, I asked how bad it hurt when they used the tweezers, he said like h*%&. I said GOOD! Next time you'll remember to wear a helmet.
> I was relieved that he was relatively unscathed considering what could have happened, being run over by a semi on that road, being part of it, but I was so mad, he still hears about it every now and then.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i am happy to report ours are getting noticeably longer. --- sam



darowil said:


> Looks good Julie- should be nice ans warm as the weather gets colder. Th edays are definitely shorter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Groundhog sure won't see his shadow here....rain, rain, rain....not suppose to go away until Thursday.


He wouldn't be throwing one here either.
Remebr Hearing about Groundhog Day last year- but can't remeber the details. Something to do with when summer comes isn't it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the missing presents. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Gwennie.....that is SO true! Love the way you expressed it...the whole house IS his toy box! He IS special!
> 
> I'm just jumping in....it has been ages since I have written, and I don't seem able to really keep up these days! I'll try to catch y'all up a bit on what's going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's pretty good, my time with the boot was up 2 days ago. It still hurts a bit out on rough ground when I take the dog out & I haven't been anywhere that has cement yet-I'm a little worried how that may feel but definitely on the mend.


Could you keep using the boot in difficult areas for now until it strengthens up?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did he buy one at the end of the week? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> What a sweet gift - my DH would do something like that. He's always on the lookout for cars. We've had our two for quite some time and they are so reliable we won't be exchanging them anytime soon. But, once he has the bug, you can be sure he'll be on the hunt. Our DGS still talks about Grandpa having a different Jeep every day for over a week while he brought them home from the dealers for a "test" drive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the bottom picture - the green jumper. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Which stitch did you want Sam I knit 3 dresses using that basic pattern but different stitches
> Funny seeing them seems like ages ago I was learning to knit


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have some of the silk hankies, they are so cool, I need a much lighter weight drop spindle before I try to spin them, but they sure do stick to your hand, arms, and anything else, like glue. lol
> You are having lots of fun with the classes, so cool.
> The coloring books really are neat, but they sure can range in prices, to really really expensive, Marla has gotten a few of the expensive ones, I just can't justify spending a lot on something I can only color once, I guess I could photo copy the originals though, hmmm, food for thought.
> I would rather buy yarn though. LOL


And spend the time knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love looking at the gardens and scenery- my friend Colin McCahon who is/was one of our best painters/artists used to cycle from Dunedin in the far south of the South Island, to Nelson in the north of the South Island- and I can assure you it is a long way- a lot of his images I am convinced relate to that experience. He was a poor student at the time and there were hops farmers, and tobacco growers who needed summer workers. The furthest I have ever gone in one trip- fully laden with panniers and pack was from Christchurch up to Tuahiwi- maybe 40 kilometres. When I had packed up and started the journey home at the end of the hui, a very kind lady saw me and loaded me, my bicycle, pack and everything into her car, and I was driven home in style! The exercycle just can't compare! But I have managed my goal of 15 minutes, this morning.


At least you don't get somewhere and find yourself so exhausted that you really struggle to get home again.
I am consdering getting a bike when we move- some places I will be going to are a bit far to walk both ways but cycling distance. But I other one try a few years ago- when I feel off and exhausted myself after only about 5 minutes-I haven't ridden for around 15 years. But would be good for me.
However after April I will be able to use public transport free of charge much of the time so maybe I just need to make myself use that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

such innocent looking eyes - aren't they always - even when you know he isn't. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Good morning, Sam! Yes, that is my tiny little 18 pounder named Indy - sitting in the bathroom sink. He is a dear one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been asked by Donna (Southern Gal) to mention that she still reads Sam's opening and the summaries, but the grief over losing Keagan is still very much with her. She does hope to be able to return to the TP one day. She is working on some small projects as knitted Christmas gifts- so that has to be good. Donna posted on the topic I started yesterday in 'Pictures'.


Thanks Julie- good she reads that much. At least she keeps up withth emain things happening here until she feels able to come back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I figure at least if you know how to drive a manual transmission, you can drive anything in an emergency.


When my children were learning to drive, I had a VWbug and we made the children learn to drive it. Went to a church parking lot and a friend helped them. It ended up that 3 of the 4 ended up driving ambulances which were stick shift. They didn't appreciate driving the bug but it helped them. DS even delivered pizza in the bug.[/quote]

I insisted that Vicky learnt in a manual- you can drive an automatic with no lessons but not vice versa. However when Maryanne makes noises of learning I say automatic- one less thing to concentrate on. And if she does better than 10 years ago she can progress to a manual.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chocolate covered wine grapes - yummy. the hotel had them on their online shopping site. i just thought they sounded good. i also like chocolate covered coffee beans. you looked smashing daralene and the flowers were beautiful as was the lady who got them. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I promise photos of both of us from our family celebration, when we have it. In the meantime here is one DH took of me to send to my sisters. It is a little straight on but better than my tummy from the side. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> This is the restaurant where we ate:http://www.cobblestonegeneva.com
> First time visiting this one. In picture 5 by the fireplace, we sat at the table nearest the front of the photo beside the fireplace.
> ...


You look wonderful and I love the flowers. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great knitting tip - thanks for sharing daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> If you have a skein of yarn of varying sizes and are at a quandary as to which needle to use, you can try this trick. Get your needle sizer and put a thick part of the yarn and a thin part of the yarn through the holes till you find one that holds the yarn nicely, not too tight and not too loose. This will give you a place to start with needle size. Knit a swatch and go up or down according to what you need it to look like, taking into account drape, etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have bike lanes on the streets here (illegal to ride on the sidewalk), but it is still not safe--I have my bike on a trainer in the house. We have 'ghost bikes' (in places where people have died being hit by vehicles, to honor them) in far too many spots here.


We have bike lanes in a numebr of places- increasing in frequency.
Laws have changed here about 3 months ago so cyclists can now ride on the footpath (previously only those under 12 or accompanying young ones). And we know have to leave 1 metere (about 3 feet) when overtaking a bike- or 1.5 our of hte cities). Previousely it was left to our judgement. But how do we judge a metre I want to know. Wonder how they coul never show you had the wrong distance unless you were virtually on top of them? And how you could ever argue against it even if you knew you had left enough space?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi went with him. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> That is not good news. I hope Gary is not driving. I also hope that someone is going in with him and telling the Dr that he can't remember other things besides the accident. Prayers continue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround don in warm healing goodness. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I would like to ask for prayers for a dear friend of ours. Don is in surgery now for his back. They are going in they the front this morning and then on Friday they are going in thru the back. We consider him and Peggy (who I asked for prayers with her bladder cancer last summer) grandparents. They are in Yuma, Arizona. This is also not Don's first back surgery. Thank you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I learned to drive on the 3ton grain truck when about 14, stick shift too. When it came time to take my liscence I used my parents car that was qn automatic but had trouble parking, our neighbor took me out in a field & had me parallel park between 2 big bales :roll: I guess that's Saskatchewan drivers Ed? :lol:


Farming I think- David was driving all types of vehicles before he officially got a licence- including on the roads. Wouldn't get away these days with driving them on the roads while unlicensed I suspect.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending her tons of soothing healing energy - will look forward to her return. --- sam



 Lurker 2 said:


> I have been asked by Donna (Southern Gal) to mention that she still reads Sam's opening and the summaries, but the grief over losing Keagan is still very much with her. She does hope to be able to return to the TP one day. She is working on some small projects as knitted Christmas gifts- so that has to be good. Donna posted on the topic I started yesterday in 'Pictures'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you have more snow there right now than we got all winter. very cute furries. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> This mornings snow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he really got banged up. it's what i wish would happen to bailee - maybe she would put her seat belt on without being asked. and by the by - i was way of - she will be sixteen in april - where did the last three years go. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it was about 6 or so years ago, he was bandaged up pretty good, his head, both hands, a couple spots on his arm and shoulder, I think I still have pics in the cloud, I'll have to see and post one. Oh, I definitely have them in my fb feed, just have to go back and find them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


Poor Luke- when will it become Nana no like Luke?
Maybe if it arises again just say that sometimes we get cross with people we love. Whether that is the case here or not it might help him so he doesn't take it personally when people get cross with him. Because people will (and I'm sure already do) get cross with him when it isn't his fault (as well as the times he deserves it).
But yes it woudl be hard to think up a suitable reply on the spot. He's growing up that little boy clearly


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


Like so often when nature goes mad (and sometimes dangerous with it) it looks stunning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you say anything say it to luke's mom. i would vote to say nothing unless it happens again. --- sam



KateB said:


> Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The 2.2 ounce one that I have, I'll look up the conversion to metric, is a good weight if you want worst or DK, but if you want anything lighter, it's just too heavy, I'm not sure what weight I'm going to get for the silk roving and hankies that I have.
> Drop spinning is fun, but start with inexpensive roving first, you'll end up with some very thick and thin for the first few times. Nittergma though took to it like a duck to water, her spindle spinning was going awesomely at KAP last year.


Is the weight the wide part of the spindle?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like some very cold rough water. do the row houses in the back use all three floors? --- sam



KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Asking for continued prayers. DD has colonoscopy scheduled for next Wednesday, plus she's seeing a GI specialist. I'm partly scared to pieces and partly hopeful to have an answer.


Hope your DD has the same good result I had.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

little ears pick up everything they shouldn't. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I agree with that. Best to be informed. Luke may speak up at an inopportune time....in front of Psycho granny, maybe. Plus, it is good to be aware of how observant kids are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

funny - he is wrong more than he is right. it remains to be seen whether he was right this time or not. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, That's because he's a member of Gen Y and doesn't care about accuracy or getting out of bed before noon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that was pretty spectacular. like when niagra falls freezes and stops the water. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite a spectacular image, isn't it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take you finger nail file to the back of the upper plate - get it to the place where it won't gag you - the dentist could do it faster but it would cost more. i had to "nail file adjust"my upper plate a few times until it felt right. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No the gagging reflex got the better of me, and it is not a good look taking your teeth out in public- total waste of $1,500- but at least it has been paid back now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's called remote start and is available on a lot of cars here as an option and if the care is expensive enough it comes as standard equipment. --- sam



darowil said:


> Lights on the dash board would at least give the driver the cahnce to refuse to drive-and then fair enough to fine the driver as well as the passenger. If belts neeed to be on before the car will turn on can't cool down or heat the car first.
> 
> I've just been reading a book set in Canada (Quebec) during winter and the cars would turn on and start heating up with a push of the remote. Being able to do that to cool the car would be good here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he has no knowledge of anything that occurred during that time - does not remember being hit. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It may never come back. But the 3 hours concerns me. Would it be possible that Gary saw the accident coming, and was unable to prevent it? That is what happened to DH 38 years ago. To this day, he can not remember it. I am glad that Heidi went with him, and will make sure the Dr. is well informed as to what is happening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to dd - hopefully nothing will be found. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Asking for continued prayers. DD has colonoscopy scheduled for next Wednesday, plus she's seeing a GI specialist. I'm partly scared to pieces and partly hopeful to have an answer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can't drive a manual unless you take your driving test in one? interesting. --- sam



darowil said:


> I insisted that Vicky learnt in a manual- you can drive an automatic with no lessons but not vice versa. However when Maryanne makes noises of learning I say automatic- one less thing to concentrate on. And if she does better than 10 years ago she can progress to a manual.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i am caught up - three-thirty in the morning - it's time to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> This mornings snow.


Wow! Looks very pretty though. Great photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it was about 6 or so years ago, he was bandaged up pretty good, his head, both hands, a couple spots on his arm and shoulder, I think I still have pics in the cloud, I'll have to see and post one. Oh, I definitely have them in my fb feed, just have to go back and find them.


He is lucky he wasnt hurt very badly and I am sure he realises that now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Psycho gran has struck again and I am so angry I could spit! :shock: She had an arguement with Luke's mum this morning when she was dropping Luke off at his Nana's, something to do with the state of her house, I didn't get the full details, but she ended it by saying she wouldn't watch him today. So of course we get the panic phone call, could we have him as she had to go to her work, which of course we said yes to. All that was bad enough, but what really got to me was as I was taking Luke home at teatime he said, "Nana no like mummy," so he has obviously taken in what was happening. She can do and say what she likes to her daughter, but when she starts to upset my grandson I will swing for her. :twisted: Sorry to rant, but she really is a b***ch of the first order. I now don't know whether to tell Luke's mum what he said or not, or whether to tell DS and let him decide, or whether to keep my mouth shut? I didn't say anything to Luke as I was so gobsmacked I just let it go and now I wonder if I should have said, "No, no, nana _does_ like mummy."?


Oh dear! Not good when these things are picked up on by the children. Poor little Luke worrying like that, shame.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> My Mum never regretted having her cataracts done. One eye was much better than the other but she knew to expect that and was delighted with the results.


I've never known anyone yet who had any regrets about having cataract surgery. Gwen's right, you have to be able to see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> She has already done that. It was the hospital who told her to go to the GP. She has been going round in circles! The hospital phoned at the end of last week as they wanted to discuss further treatment, but she said till she's over this she can't think about that yet.


Not getting a lot of help and advice by the sounds of it . You would think that the hospital or doctors would have a community nurse who would check up on patients they are so eager to get out of hospital especially when the patient has had surgery . Even if it's just a quick weekly visit to make sure the wound is healing . I hope the wound starts to heal soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Do you have Gumtree in NZ? If you do, try there, you may pick up a basic trike fairly cheaply.


Have not heard of them, at present it's just a matter of paying the water rates.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I would say something, they need to know that she is affecting Luke in a negative way.


I totally agree with what you say Kaye Jo. Such a difficult position for Kate to be in but Luke is the main concern here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, a miniature pony maybe. lolol
> He's learning manners when people are eating, he tries to jump from the floor to my plate.
> :shock:


I can imagine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least you don't get somewhere and find yourself so exhausted that you really struggle to get home again.
> I am consdering getting a bike when we move- some places I will be going to are a bit far to walk both ways but cycling distance. But I other one try a few years ago- when I feel off and exhausted myself after only about 5 minutes-I haven't ridden for around 15 years. But would be good for me.
> However after April I will be able to use public transport free of charge much of the time so maybe I just need to make myself use that.


It makes such a difference once you qualify for that pass!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie- good she reads that much. At least she keeps up withth emain things happening here until she feels able to come back.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending her tons of soothing healing energy - will look forward to her return. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> take you finger nail file to the back of the upper plate - get it to the place where it won't gag you - the dentist could do it faster but it would cost more. i had to "nail file adjust"my upper plate a few times until it felt right. --- sam


That is only part of the problem Sam- the lower plate 'bounces' after an hour or so- even when heavily glued in.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Asking for continued prayers. DD has colonoscopy scheduled for next Wednesday, plus she's seeing a GI specialist. I'm partly scared to pieces and partly hopeful to have an answer.


I can understand your mixed feelings. It will be good when next Wednesday is over and you get some results. Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Don came through today's surgery just fine. Thank you all for prayers.


That is good news Tami


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yes. My dad had one, and now it is part of the collection of bikes at the cottage. Surprisingly, the sense of balance that you use for a bike will work against you on a trike. Over and over, I have seen adults vere right into the bushes! It takes real concentration and practice to manoeuvre a tricycle.


Maybe thats what I need- my sense of balance on a bicycle is poor. But then you lose the advantage of a compact unit that you can park easily.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> The BBC website has a picture of a waterfall om the Island of Mull, being blown back in the storm. If anyone is interested.


just a little bit of wind I suspect


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> They LOVE it, Ryssa always has, and Gizmo is following in her lead, they come in with their undercarriages coated in little snowballs, Ryssa much more than Giz, he doesn't go into the really deep stuff the way she does.


Gizmo sure has grown . I wasn't sure it was him in the picture


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Maybe the darkness is what contributes to Maryanne's depression.


I've wondered that-once we are settled I think I might talk to her about seeing if we can find her another flat which is lighter. It's not so bad in summer but winter would be terrible with the shorter darker days as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a fabulous trick, thank you for sharing it, I'm sure to use that more than a couple times.


The trick (putting thick and thin through needle size holes to determine needle size to start with ) will be very useful for the 'cheap 'Noro yarn some of us have managed to pick up along the way. Though the bands do if I remember correctly tell you as well. But often you end up with unmarked yarn and very helpful then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I caught up through page 61 tonight. I made peanut clusters with milk chocolate and some with dark chocolate for a fundraiser at work tomorrow. Matthew is donating some of his cards for the fundraiser. We are raising money for the family of the young man who died last week. Today there was a fundraiser at work for a coworker who was recently diagnosed with cancer and has been out for a few months. He is the same age as my DS#1 and the guy was diagnosed 6 months after being married so such a trying time for him. I took part in that fundraiser as well.
> 
> I need to get some sleep as I am going into work an hour earlier tomorrow. Fortunately, I fall asleep as soon as I go to bed.


Just as well you aren't one of us with insomnia- don't think you could do all you do if you didn't sleep either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> he really got banged up. it's what i wish would happen to bailee - maybe she would put her seat belt on without being asked. and by the by - i was way of - she will be sixteen in april - where did the last three years go. lol --- sam


Well even at nearly 16 there IS still hope.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you can't drive a manual unless you take your driving test in one? interesting. --- sam


Yep, If you get your licence driving a manual car then you are also licensed to drive an Automatic, but if you get your license in Automatic then thats it... no driving manual cars. I hope I am correct with this law and it hasnt changed... Darrowil? Correct me if I am wrong. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> he really got banged up. it's what i wish would happen to bailee - maybe she would put her seat belt on without being asked. and by the by - i was way of - she will be sixteen in april - where did the last three years go. lol --- sam


That sounds more suitable behaviour for a 15 eyar old than a 12 year old. Just as stupid but more suited to her age.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can't drive a manual unless you take your driving test in one? interesting. --- sam


South Australia legally you just get one licence. But it is much harder to go from automatic to manual. However it seems that some states you can only drive an automatic if you learn in an automatic- and the UK kept coming up as well saying your licence would be marked Aoutomtic only if your did your test in an automatic.
And yes Cathy- Victoria was one of the states that came up saying you could drive an automatic if you passed your test (or whatever you need to do to get your licence) in an automatic.
And there such a big difference from automatic to manual that it makes sense to me. Not hard to adjust other way round though


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now as I have well overun my computer off time I will turn it off and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you say anything say it to luke's mom. i would vote to say nothing unless it happens again. --- sam


I think I'm going to let it go this time. When I thought more about it, it could have been Luke's mum who said that to him...I don't think she would be that stupid, but....? If he does start saying it again though I will be having a word with DH & partner.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks like some very cold rough water. do the row houses in the back use all three floors? --- sam


Yes, I think so Sam. A couple of them are boarding houses so they definitely will.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can't drive a manual unless you take your driving test in one? interesting. --- sam


Same over here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> just a little bit of wind I suspect


90 to 100 mile an hour storm Henry it was, Margaret.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


It is great that you are enjoying this stage of your life so!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> did he buy one at the end of the week? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope your DD has the same good result I had.


Me, too. Just hope they rule out internal bleeding entirely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can understand your mixed feelings. It will be good when next Wednesday is over and you get some results. Sending lots of hugs your way.


Thanks, I sure appreciate them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


It sounds wonderful and something that you are well suited for and that suits you well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sounds like here yesterday too. These were the waves breaking on the prom yesterday, although it's a lot calmer today.


Wow Kate. You folks have really been getting the bad weather and it seems like it isn't ending. I know yesterday there was a horrible tornado in the south and probably more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


Stay safe with all that snow on the roads!! Sorry the chef got sick and hope it wasn't spread around. Here's to more wonderful moments like the girls gave you with the Theta sweatshirt and card. Sounds like you have a special place in their hearts. Definitely a moment worth the tears.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Asking for continued prayers. DD has colonoscopy scheduled for next Wednesday, plus she's seeing a GI specialist. I'm partly scared to pieces and partly hopeful to have an answer.


Hugs across the miles. Praying you get good results and all is fine. Natural to be scared as it is so difficult waiting in these circumstances. Thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's a tough one- but you can't not celebrate soemthing becuase someonw else didn't manage it. If you thought like that you couldn't have a big celebration for a birthday becuase someone close won't have reached that land mark who should have.
> But you did say later that it is at your expense so maybe you don't want to have a third one.


It is so wonderful to get the different feedback on things and helps one to open up their thinking. It might even make people feel badly if they found out I didn't celebrate because of what they said in jest. Sometimes I just think too much. :XD: :XD: :XD: I need to lighten up and just have fun. If finances don't allow for it, we could do a picnic at a park with a shelter and have everyone bring their own food. In fact, that might be a great idea with all the children in the family. Room for them to play. Thank you.....and thanks to all who take the time to add other ways of thinking about things. :wink: Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's the colours that are so stunning in Noro- they have something to them that other yarns don't have. But not found of the rustic style that the yarns are. Not much fun to knit and the sock yarns even with nylon don't wear well. But they do look wonderful (well as long as you don't mind never matching your colours).


That blanket is amazing. The color effect definitely makes it worth while. Just beautiful!!! I agree about knitting with Noro but always get caught up with the colors they have.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, so sorry to hear of all the sadness and illness. Way too much with way too many young people. How wonderful to do a fundraiser to help with expenses. You are the BEST!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Silk can also be warming. I wear silk glove liners, and silk thermals to keep me warm. A friend wears silk socks, wool socks, and then cotton socks on top of those when he goes hunting, and never gets cold feet. He reverses the order for his gloves, cotton against the skin, then wool, then silk.


Sounds like it is a lovely thing to have in any yarn where temperature is involved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Asking for continued prayers. DD has colonoscopy scheduled for next Wednesday, plus she's seeing a GI specialist. I'm partly scared to pieces and partly hopeful to have an answer.


I hope all goes well & she gets answers quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could you keep using the boot in difficult areas for now until it strengthens up?


Yes,I think so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Farming I think- David was driving all types of vehicles before he officially got a licence- including on the roads. Wouldn't get away these days with driving them on the roads while unlicensed I suspect.


I was certainly driving years before I had a liscence. As are most farm kids here but mostly in the fields, rarely on roads. When I was a kid we would haul things on the road but we lived on a dead end road with only 1 family north of us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


It's great you have a. Nice bunch of girls around you. Hope the cook didn't share germs with the rest of you & is better soon.
Hope your DD gets to the airport OK.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, he did. It's the one I've driven to KAP--it's all paid for and running fine so he won't be looking to buy anytime soon, but we go to the auto show every year, because he's always "looking". Right now he has his eye on another "muscle car" to play with. He still has his 1967 red convertible, but wants another toy. At this rate, we'll need a new garage too.


My DH has been watching some that Barret Jackson auction on TV the past week, they sure sell some fancy souped up vehicles. Jay Leno donated the first Harley Davidson edition 1/2 ton to come off the assembly line for some charity, I think it went for over $100,000. DH says he would like to go to the auction just to walk through the display of vehicles for sale. It's in Scotsdale, Arizona. We saw a Mustang like a friend of our used to have that went for a fortune & DH said his friends was fancier.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, heres the explanation for Groundhog day

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groundhog_Day

Have any of you watched the movie, " Unbroken".? I watched it last night, DVRed it a while ago & forgot about it. It was really good, the true story about a US Olympic runner who became a Japanese POW during WW2, must have been one tough fellow to survive the abuse.

DH says he's off to Lloydminster this afternoon, have to decide if I'm going with


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH has been watching some that Barret Jackson auction on TV the past week, they sure sell some fancy souped up vehicles.
> 
> We were at the auction last year. It is fun to look at all the cars, but it is really crowded there and very big!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wowsers did I miss a lot. Just spent an a hour and some catching up.
Daralene you looked fantastic in your new top. The flowers paled in comparison to your beauty&#128518;
Julie I love the color and pattern of your hat. Fantastic job&#128077;
Sonja glad to hear your son is feeling a bit better and the 3 outfits are just awesome. 
Agnes Happy birthday &#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;
Forgot other people to comment to. 

Slept all afternoon yesterday with a sore head and sore throat. Was in bed last night and slept straight through to today. I am staring to think sinus as my left sinus is puffing up. Sore throat and terrible runny nose. I hate being sick. 

Made these .......One on the weekend and other 2 this week.


Check in later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > My DH has been watching some that Barret Jackson auction on TV the past week, they sure sell some fancy souped up vehicles.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is great news, now for Fridays procedure to go as well, and off to a good and speedy recovery.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It caught up to David while he was parked in Shelby, Ia but he said once he hit Des Moines it was good, so hopefully not.
> Thank you, he's as tall as Ryssa pretty much at this point, he'll be bigger than she soon, I keep forgetting that he's only 12 weeks old and has a lot to grow yet, don't usually have pups from 3 weeks old. :roll:


We will get it eventually, even if you didn't send it. Hope David has good roads.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> AMEN!! I'm sure they've seen plenty that could have been prevented or at the least, much less severe or deadly had there been a helmet present and worn.


Yes. But we have friends who ride without, saying they would rather be dead than have broken their neck and be paralyzed for life. Two sides to every story, I guess, but still......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No they don't, I don't spare the horn anymore, I hit it and let it go as loud and long as it will, at least they'll look up to see who's making noise most times, not that it does any good but makes me feel better.


And then get the finger because we blew the horn! Sigh.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news; sounds like a very complicated surgery.


It could be. I don't know details. I know he has been in pain for months. He doesn't care too much for the Dr. he has here, and was waiting until they got there for the winter, in addition to all of the time Peggy spent in the hospital this past summer. It is also not the first back surgery he has had.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Asking for continued prayers. DD has colonoscopy scheduled for next Wednesday, plus she's seeing a GI specialist. I'm partly scared to pieces and partly hopeful to have an answer.


Of course I will keep her in my prayers. And the rest of you, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi went with him. --- sam


 :thumbup: Hope Gary is improving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to surround don in warm healing goodness. --- sam


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> he has no knowledge of anything that occurred during that time - does not remember being hit. --- sam


Do you know which direction he was hit from? Front, back or side? Some of the memory loss about it may not be from injury, but his mind totally blocking it on purpose. I hope it is that, and not from injury.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i am caught up - three-thirty in the morning - it's time to go to bed. --- sam


If you went to bed at 3:30, you are doing great to be up at 11!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Tami


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, If you get your licence driving a manual car then you are also licensed to drive an Automatic, but if you get your license in Automatic then thats it... no driving manual cars. I hope I am correct with this law and it hasnt changed... Darrowil? Correct me if I am wrong. LOL


Here it doesn't matter. Most people drive automatics, though, and it is getting harder to find cars, and even trucks, with manual.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


You have some sweet girls! Hope your DD#2 has a good flight, and vacation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is so wonderful to get the different feedback on things and helps one to open up their thinking. It might even make people feel badly if they found out I didn't celebrate because of what they said in jest. Sometimes I just think too much. :XD: :XD: :XD: I need to lighten up and just have fun. If finances don't allow for it, we could do a picnic at a park with a shelter and have everyone bring their own food. In fact, that might be a great idea with all the children in the family. Room for them to play. Thank you.....and thanks to all who take the time to add other ways of thinking about things. :wink: Big Hugs.


That would be a great way to do it! Make it a combination 50th celebration and family reunion. Everyone can bring a dish. If you want to provide the meat, and everyone else bring either a side dish or a dessert. And the kids can have fun, not worrying about getting good clothes dirty, ect.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wowsers did I miss a lot. Just spent an a hour and some catching up.
> Daralene you looked fantastic in your new top. The flowers paled in comparison to your beauty😆
> Julie I love the color and pattern of your hat. Fantastic job👍
> Sonja glad to hear your son is feeling a bit better and the 3 outfits are just awesome.
> ...


Feel better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

11:20 and 60°F with wind at 21mph. Geezsh! February 3! Really crazy winter weather. Sun is in and out. I am caught up at page 89, and time to find something to eat, and get moving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Asking for continued prayers. DD has colonoscopy scheduled for next Wednesday, plus she's seeing a GI specialist. I'm partly scared to pieces and partly hopeful to have an answer.


Totally understand your mixed feelings. Hugs and prayer that you get answers and they are easily fixed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can tell him if he tries it again there are going to be a bunch of people showing up who will tramp all over him while goading him with their needles until he pledges on paper never to ride without a helmet again. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And spend the time knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Is the weight the wide part of the spindle?


Yes, but the diameter of the spindle makes a difference also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I totally agree with what you say Kaye Jo. Such a difficult position for Kate to be in but Luke is the main concern here.


I'm afraid that soon, he'll not want to go to that grandmothers because he perceives that she doesn't like mom, I've seen that before. I didn't particularly like my grandmother when I was growing up because she was mean to my mom, but then as an adult, I realized that she was mean to most people, and she was fine with my mom as long as she was no longer married to my dad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gizmo sure has grown . I wasn't sure it was him in the picture


And his personality is really developing too, he's so funny, uses his feet for everything and watching him go down the steps is hilarious, he puts his front feet down one step, then swings his butt sideways to land by front feet, then he can continue down with fairly quick bounces, he doesn't run, he bounds and bounces. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I'm going to let it go this time. When I thought more about it, it could have been Luke's mum who said that to him...I don't think she would be that stupid, but....? If he does start saying it again though I will be having a word with DH & partner.


True, she could have been talking to herself or to your son and Luke over heard her without her realizing it, didn't think of that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


You have a housefull of wonderful girls, I'm so glad that this is all going so well for you, and that you are really enjoying it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is so wonderful to get the different feedback on things and helps one to open up their thinking. It might even make people feel badly if they found out I didn't celebrate because of what they said in jest. Sometimes I just think too much. :XD: :XD: :XD: I need to lighten up and just have fun. If finances don't allow for it, we could do a picnic at a park with a shelter and have everyone bring their own food. In fact, that might be a great idea with all the children in the family. Room for them to play. Thank you.....and thanks to all who take the time to add other ways of thinking about things. :wink: Big Hugs.


Potluck in the park is always a great idea!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your trivia for the day.

In Italy, it is illegal to make coffins out of anything except nutshells or wood.

February 3
1956 - Nathan Lane
1950 - Morgan Fairchild

February 3, 1959
Rock 'n' roll stars Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens and J.P. "The Big Bopper" Richardson died in a plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa.

also it is Carrot Cake Day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, picnic in park sounds perfect.
Kate, a really hard call. 
Julie, I hope you can get a tricycle. I have not biked in a year or so but love to when I do.
Glory be, I took Ambien, and slept wonderfully. Woke up without pain. FM gone. Have to rush to book club. Want to walk Maya, we haven't been out in three days. Very unlike us. TTYL.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to watch this - it will make your day. i would love to meet this man. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-could-you-imagine-looking-out-your-window-and-seeing-your-neighbor-doing-this-hilarious?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1518&utm_content=10Native-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Knee jerk reaction to stupid behavior.
> But we love them so much, it moves us to strong emotion.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sitting here trying to catch up. I was able to get n a few times in Honduras (WiFi) but still behind. Im exhausted but had a good time. I'm enjoying the nice warm but windy day today I think it must be about 60 degrees F! 
I might be able to get my DIL to help get some pictures on here. Beautiful mountains!
Sorry to read of sicknesses and accidents. I keep KAP in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a big pot of 15 bean soup cooking with a real meaty ham bone. Also have my wonderful dried apples from Ohio Joy rehydrating so I can make a pie. I'm using cranberry juice to rehydrate them and have also thrown in some dried cranberries. It ought to be good; crossing my fingers. I haven't decided if I'll serve cornbread or rolls with the soup but leaning toward the cornbread. 

Have a doozie of a headache this morning. Raining with thunder and lightning today so canceled the blood donation until tomorrow when it is suppose to be clear. DH is out working in his shop getting ready to build a coffee table he's been asked to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking of your David as I watched the news this morning. It was showing truck drivers in I think it was Iowa parked along the side of the road because of the weather. Glad he is safe.



Poledra65 said:


> It caught up to David while he was parked in Shelby, Ia but he said once he hit Des Moines it was good, so hopefully not.
> Thank you, he's as tall as Ryssa pretty much at this point, he'll be bigger than she soon, I keep forgetting that he's only 12 weeks old and has a lot to grow yet, don't usually have pups from 3 weeks old. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely have her in my prayers. Glad she is getting it done quickly. Prayers wrapping not only her but you also for comfort and healing.
It will be good to have answers so treatment can begin.


RookieRetiree said:


> Asking for continued prayers. DD has colonoscopy scheduled for next Wednesday, plus she's seeing a GI specialist. I'm partly scared to pieces and partly hopeful to have an answer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Foolishly suppose to say 6 more weeks of winter if he doesn't see his shadow. Foolish since so many don't believe scientist about global warming but supposedly rely on a rodent to predict how long winter will last. LOL


darowil said:


> He wouldn't be throwing one here either.
> Remebr Hearing about Groundhog Day last year- but can't remeber the details. Something to do with when summer comes isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wowsers did I miss a lot. Just spent an a hour and some catching up.
> Daralene you looked fantastic in your new top. The flowers paled in comparison to your beauty😆
> Julie I love the color and pattern of your hat. Fantastic job👍
> Sonja glad to hear your son is feeling a bit better and the 3 outfits are just awesome.
> ...


Wow, you sure do those fast, they look fantastic as always. 
I sure hope you are feeling much better, very quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And then get the finger because we blew the horn! Sigh.


So very true. Shoot, sometimes you get the finger for stopping at the stop sign or going the speed limit. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Foolishly suppose to say 6 more weeks of winter if he doesn't see his shadow. Foolish since so many don't believe scientist about global warming but supposedly rely on a rodent to predict how long winter will last. LOL


 :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a sweet gift. It is sure that these girls love you and that you are such a good influence on them. What a terrific job you've got now.


machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you know the reasoning behind this law? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yep, If you get your licence driving a manual car then you are also licensed to drive an Automatic, but if you get your license in Automatic then thats it... no driving manual cars. I hope I am correct with this law and it hasnt changed... Darrowil? Correct me if I am wrong. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A picnic sounds awesome! Celebrations don't have to be costly ; just focus on getting together.


Cashmeregma said:


> It is so wonderful to get the different feedback on things and helps one to open up their thinking. It might even make people feel badly if they found out I didn't celebrate because of what they said in jest. Sometimes I just think too much. :XD: :XD: :XD: I need to lighten up and just have fun. If finances don't allow for it, we could do a picnic at a park with a shelter and have everyone bring their own food. In fact, that might be a great idea with all the children in the family. Room for them to play. Thank you.....and thanks to all who take the time to add other ways of thinking about things. :wink: Big Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a lovely gift - it shows the grls hold you in high esteem. it is indeed an incredible adventure. enjoy it to the fullest. --- sam



machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is amazing how your premmie hats are all different and so lovely. Good job Mel.


gagesmom said:


> Wowsers did I miss a lot. Just spent an a hour and some catching up.
> Daralene you looked fantastic in your new top. The flowers paled in comparison to your beauty😆
> Julie I love the color and pattern of your hat. Fantastic job👍
> Sonja glad to hear your son is feeling a bit better and the 3 outfits are just awesome.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check the daily digest then knit. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Wowsers did I miss a lot. Just spent an a hour and some catching up.
> Daralene you looked fantastic in your new top. The flowers paled in comparison to your beauty😆
> Julie I love the color and pattern of your hat. Fantastic job👍
> Sonja glad to hear your son is feeling a bit better and the 3 outfits are just awesome.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he was rear ended. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Do you know which direction he was hit from? Front, back or side? Some of the memory loss about it may not be from injury, but his mind totally blocking it on purpose. I hope it is that, and not from injury.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bright eyed and bushy tailed. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> If you went to bed at 3:30, you are doing great to be up at 11!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news - re sleep. have a good walk with maya. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, picnic in park sounds perfect.
> Kate, a really hard call.
> Julie, I hope you can get a tricycle. I have not biked in a year or so but love to when I do.
> Glory be, I took Ambien, and slept wonderfully. Woke up without pain. FM gone. Have to rush to book club. Want to walk Maya, we haven't been out in three days. Very unlike us. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i almost forgot - February is Heart Month. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for corn bread - but then i really like corn bread. hope by now you headache is but a memory. I'll be there for dinner tonight. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Have a big pot of 15 bean soup cooking with a real meaty ham bone. Also have my wonderful dried apples from Ohio Joy rehydrating so I can make a pie. I'm using cranberry juice to rehydrate them and have also thrown in some dried cranberries. It ought to be good; crossing my fingers. I haven't decided if I'll serve cornbread or rolls with the soup but leaning toward the cornbread.
> 
> Have a doozie of a headache this morning. Raining with thunder and lightning today so canceled the blood donation until tomorrow when it is suppose to be clear. DH is out working in his shop getting ready to build a coffee table he's been asked to do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you will like the ambien - it turns off your mind (in a matter of speaking) i was taking it and then the insurnace decided i didn't need it. --- sam


Don't you just love when your insurance decides what you can take.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


Lovely model and hat. Is this one for you?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the bottom picture - the green jumper. --- sam


Not sure wether you want the whole pattern or just the stitch pattern 
The stitch pattern is called falling leaves and can be found at knithit.com


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> your trivia for the day.
> 
> In Italy, it is illegal to make coffins out of anything except nutshells or wood.
> 
> ...


 Wish I'd known this morning it was Carrot cake day I would have celebrated it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> he really got banged up. it's what i wish would happen to bailee - maybe she would put her seat belt on without being asked. and by the by - i was way of - she will be sixteen in april - where did the last three years go. lol --- sam


16 year old makes more sense . I think I would have left home at 16 if my mother hadn't more or less gone first .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have not heard of them, at present it's just a matter of paying the water rates.


My water rates are due to or should I say overdue as its now the 3rd of the month best get them paid but it's one bill I really begrudge paying for some reason


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I can understand your mixed feelings. It will be good when next Wednesday is over and you get some results. Sending lots of hugs your way.


Hope everything goes alright for your daughter on Wednesday rookie and the results are good


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. Just hope they rule out internal bleeding entirely.


Sorry Jeanette I must have missed your post. I'm keeping everything crossed for a good result for your DD. {{{hugs}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


Sounds like you are having a wonderful time and have a lovely group of girls 
Long may your wonderful adventure continue


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, picnic in park sounds perfect.
> Kate, a really hard call.
> Julie, I hope you can get a tricycle. I have not biked in a year or so but love to when I do.
> Glory be, I took Ambien, and slept wonderfully. Woke up without pain. FM gone. Have to rush to book club. Want to walk Maya, we haven't been out in three days. Very unlike us. TTYL.


What a great difference Joy, long may it continue! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Trouble describing this, but when knitting from the outside of a skein of yarn when it is on a spindle so that it winds around to let you knit with the yarn unwinding in a moving circle, what is that called. I tried spindle and it came up with the weaving spindle. Want to find one for a friend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry Jeanette I must have missed your post. I'm keeping everything crossed for a good result for your DD. {{{hugs}}


Thanks, it's much appreciated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes alright for your daughter on Wednesday rookie and the results are good


Thank you -- I appreciate the good thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Trouble describing this, but when knitting from the outside of a skein of yarn when it is on a spindle so that it winds around to let you knit with the yarn unwinding in a moving circle, what is that called. I tried spindle and it came up with the weaving spindle. Want to find one for a friend.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2054436.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xrevolving+yarn+holder.TRS0&_nkw=revolving+yarn+holder&_sacat=0

something like this?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So, where were the gifts? And what a surprise for your DH to come home with! I hope the salesman will go over how everything works with you, as many times as needed. Hope all medical issues can be resolved soon. Prayers continue. Miss you!


~~~The gifts were in a bag....tucked under a chair...which had been pushed back and other stuff piled in front. This is a room where we are storing things (mostly kitchen things) for the "new" cottage....whenever that may be finished. So, it's easy for things to get over looked. DH had taken bags of gifts down there to be ready to load for the trip to Ohio for Christmas, but had also taken other things down to make room for brother & SIL's visit just before Christmas. I'm just happy they have been found! Something I can now stop worrying about. 

DH is doing okay...he's very philosophical about all of the confusions and visits. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Don came through today's surgery just fine. Thank you all for prayers.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2054436.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xrevolving+yarn+holder.TRS0&_nkw=revolving+yarn+holder&_sacat=0
> 
> something like this?


Thank you. That's it. Saved the day. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami...so glad Don came through surgery ok. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Healing wishes for a complete and quick recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja - it was the stitch pattern i wanted. i'm thinking scarf or maybe a cowl. i just like the stitch. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not sure wether you want the whole pattern or just the stitch pattern
> The stitch pattern is called falling leaves and can be found at knithit.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's not too late. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Wish I'd known this morning it was Carrot cake day I would have celebrated it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you thinking of a swift? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Trouble describing this, but when knitting from the outside of a skein of yarn when it is on a spindle so that it winds around to let you knit with the yarn unwinding in a moving circle, what is that called. I tried spindle and it came up with the weaving spindle. Want to find one for a friend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Trouble describing this, but when knitting from the outside of a skein of yarn when it is on a spindle so that it winds around to let you knit with the yarn unwinding in a moving circle, what is that called. I tried spindle and it came up with the weaving spindle. Want to find one for a friend.


Gwen made all of us that attended the first Knitapaloza. I still have mine, wish I had of thought to bring it when I first moved. It is top of my list of must bring this time.

One could also use a paper towel holder that stands on the counter top. You get a piece of pvc pipe that fits over the post, cut it to length.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
No the gagging reflex got the better of me, and it is not a good look taking your teeth out in public- total waste of $1,500- but at least it has been paid back now.

What a shame Julie. I'm wondering if it goes back too far in the mouth. Seems like that would be a problem for so many. I know when they take impressions when I was training for dental assisting some of the girls' trays would make you gag and others wouldn't depending on how far back the goop went when over filled. Wonder if they could adjust the back forward. If you don't wear them your gums will change. So sorry that happened.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Gwen made all of us that attended the first Knitapaloza. I still have mine, wish I had of thought to bring it when I first moved. It is top of my list of must bring this time.


Yes, I have that, but I don't want to give it away. A friend of mine was here and I was trying to look it up online and pulling up weaving spindles, etc. Rookie's link was perfect. Yes, I really like mine too and still use it. I can see why it is at the top of your list as it comes in so handy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Wowsers did I miss a lot. Just spent an a hour and some catching up.
> Daralene you looked fantastic in your new top. The flowers paled in comparison to your beauty😆
> Julie I love the color and pattern of your hat. Fantastic job👍
> Sonja glad to hear your son is feeling a bit better and the 3 outfits are just awesome.
> ...


 Lovely hats Mel . I hope you are feeling better by now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons of healing energy to wrap him up in warm healing goodness - get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> are you thinking of a swift? --- sam


Thanks Sam...Not the swift. Thanks to Rookie, it is called a yarn holder; yarn spindle/holder:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2054436.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xrevolving+yarn+holder.TRS0&_nkw=revolving+yarn+holder&_sacat=0

I got one from Gwen, as all KAP members did that first KAP and just love it. Was telling my friend about it and she wants one. I gave her the eBay listing and sent her home with one of my husbands CD holders and also told her about putting the yarn in a heavy glass pitcher or a coffee can, etc. Sure learn a lot on here but then I have to remember the names. Remembered spindle, but then I only came up with spinning drop spindles. :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I have that, but I don't want to give it away. A friend of mine was here and I was trying to look it up online and pulling up weaving spindles, etc. Rookie's link was perfect. Yes, I really like mine too and still use it. I can see why it is at the top of your list as it comes in so handy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I added an edit how to make one easy and cheaply.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> he really got banged up. it's what i wish would happen to bailee - maybe she would put her seat belt on without being asked. and by the by - i was way of - she will be sixteen in april - where did the last three years go. lol --- sam


16---We all must have blinked. Every time we blink it happens again. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Gwen made all of us that attended the first Knitapaloza. I still have mine, wish I had of thought to bring it when I first moved. It is top of my list of must bring this time.
> 
> One could also use a paper towel holder that stands on the counter top. You get a piece of pvc pipe that fits over the post, cut it to length.


Thanks Caren.  I did get out my paper towel holder and show her. The pvc pipe is a great idea!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a great knitting tip - thanks for sharing daralene. --- sam


Glad you liked it. I'll tell my teacher.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> chocolate covered wine grapes - yummy. the hotel had them on their online shopping site. i just thought they sounded good. i also like chocolate covered coffee beans. you looked smashing daralene and the flowers were beautiful as was the lady who got them. --- sam


Thank you so much Sam. Mmmmm chocolate covered wine grapes. Missed that one but next time we go there I won't.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> You look wonderful and I love the flowers. :thumbup:


Thank you. Yes, they were like the bridal bouquet I never had. So pretty and still look nice. I took one rose out that started to wilt and am pressing it in the back of the big Family Bible.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> take you finger nail file to the back of the upper plate - get it to the place where it won't gag you - the dentist could do it faster but it would cost more. i had to "nail file adjust"my upper plate a few times until it felt right. --- sam


Julie, please try this. It is going too far back in your mouth. Way too much money invested to waste and you need to get them back in before your gums change too much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow - that was pretty spectacular. like when niagra falls freezes and stops the water. --- sam


Funny, but when I told my aunt that Niagara Falls had frozen over last year, she told me it never freezes over. Wonder if she ever found out it does. I'm not going to argue with my 97 yr. old aunt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> your triva for the day.
> 
> The largest Groundhog Day celebration is held in Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania, with Punxsutawney Phil.
> 
> ...


Did you hear about the groundhog that died in Canada just before groundhog day? They apparently had taken very good care of it though as they normally die several years before this one did. A sad groundhog day for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Again so far behind I'll never catch up. I'm sort of jumping all over the place trying to thank people for the wonderful comments and I hope you will accept a group one for now. Being with my friend for 2 days while she is going through a difficult time has been so worth it though. I know all of you would rather me be with her than on here. None of her other "friends" even called, though they know of this. So glad I was able to be with her. A good person. What a lovely time we had after commiserating.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my. I was supposed to go start arrangements for Scotland today. Not happening. I will prioritize it tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have a big pot of 15 bean soup cooking with a real meaty ham bone. Also have my wonderful dried apples from Ohio Joy rehydrating so I can make a pie. I'm using cranberry juice to rehydrate them and have also thrown in some dried cranberries. It ought to be good; crossing my fingers. I haven't decided if I'll serve cornbread or rolls with the soup but leaning toward the cornbread.
> 
> Have a doozie of a headache this morning. Raining with thunder and lightning today so canceled the blood donation until tomorrow when it is suppose to be clear. DH is out working in his shop getting ready to build a coffee table he's been asked to do.


 That's sounds delicious . I'll just get my coat 😄


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly is! Up over 3,000 views already- I have decided to start owning the pictures I post- in the same way that Bundyanne always includes her name.


Ooooh, that is a lot. I'm not familiar with Bundyanne. Will check her out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would ride along on the pavement (sidewalk)


Yes, some places you can do that but I think in many places it is illegal. Didn't used to be but perhaps pedestrians got hurt?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be following your skirt project closely. Love that you got your yarn and more is on the way. I happen to like the crochet provisional cast on because of the way it "zips" off just like one of those old time flour sacks!


I checked out the provisional crochet. Brought back the memory of doing that a few years ago and I like it. Then I remembered doing it the other way in Darowil's sock class. Still need the review though. Think I will do the crochet one but oh my there are a lot of stitches for the beginning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> thanks sonja - it was the stitch pattern i wanted. i'm thinking scarf or maybe a cowl. i just like the stitch. --- sam


It is a pretty stitch . I was thinking blanket


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The flowers are so lovely, Daralene!


Thank you Julie. I have one rose already in the Family Bible. Right now I want to keep the whole thing. Just meant so much to me. So fragrant too, which I love, but not overwhelming.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, picnic in park sounds perfect.
> Kate, a really hard call.
> Julie, I hope you can get a tricycle. I have not biked in a year or so but love to when I do.
> Glory be, I took Ambien, and slept wonderfully. Woke up without pain. FM gone. Have to rush to book club. Want to walk Maya, we haven't been out in three days. Very unlike us. TTYL.


I am so glad you had a great night's sleep, and are FM free! Enjoy your day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sitting here trying to catch up. I was able to get n a few times in Honduras (WiFi) but still behind. Im exhausted but had a good time. I'm enjoying the nice warm but windy day today I think it must be about 60 degrees F!
> I might be able to get my DIL to help get some pictures on here. Beautiful mountains!
> Sorry to read of sicknesses and accidents. I keep KAP in my prayers.


Welcome home!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, so glad you are well rested and pain free. Sleep restores the body so much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So very true. Shoot, sometimes you get the finger for stopping at the stop sign or going the speed limit. :roll:


Yep!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> he was rear ended. --- sam


Then that shoots my theory. I was hoping I was thinking right, but if he was rear ended, he probably won't have seen it coming, knowing he couldn't avoid it. More likely the memory loss is do to injuries.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> bright eyed and bushy tailed. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have a big pot of 15 bean soup cooking with a real meaty ham bone. Also have my wonderful dried apples from Ohio Joy rehydrating so I can make a pie. I'm using cranberry juice to rehydrate them and have also thrown in some dried cranberries. It ought to be good; crossing my fingers. I haven't decided if I'll serve cornbread or rolls with the soup but leaning toward the cornbread.
> 
> Have a doozie of a headache this morning. Raining with thunder and lightning today so canceled the blood donation until tomorrow when it is suppose to be clear. DH is out working in his shop getting ready to build a coffee table he's been asked to do.


Gwen, I've made apple/cranberry pie with fresh or dried berries. Both were fantastic!! Enjoy your meal.

Ohio Joy

I'm off to figure out something out for supper tonight. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Trouble describing this, but when knitting from the outside of a skein of yarn when it is on a spindle so that it winds around to let you knit with the yarn unwinding in a moving circle, what is that called. I tried spindle and it came up with the weaving spindle. Want to find one for a friend.


Here you go:

http://www.etsy.com/search?q=knitting%20turn%20table


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The gifts were in a bag....tucked under a chair...which had been pushed back and other stuff piled in front. This is a room where we are storing things (mostly kitchen things) for the "new" cottage....whenever that may be finished. So, it's easy for things to get over looked. DH had taken bags of gifts down there to be ready to load for the trip to Ohio for Christmas, but had also taken other things down to make room for brother & SIL's visit just before Christmas. I'm just happy they have been found! Something I can now stop worrying about.
> 
> DH is doing okay...he's very philosophical about all of the confusions and visits. Thanks for the prayers.


Always to be found in the most obvious places! Just like my house!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Good morning all! Winter has come to Minnesota! Snow started for us about 1 pm yesterday and there is still a dusting coming down. We got about 12 inches. Glad I don't have to be at work until noon today. DD #2 is supposed to fly out to Mexico at 1 pm today. The girls came to me yesterday and said,"We have a present for you." It was a Theta sweatshirt with a lovely card where they had all written sweet notes. I got all teary and couldn't see to clean the dried up cheese off the pan I was washing up. (Chef became ill yesterday, drove her to a clinic for a strep test, got catered meals ordered for last night and today and was cleaning up a few things in the kitchen.). What an incredible adventure this is!


The job sounded good whne you got it- but it seems tohave been better than you ever imagined it wwould be. I asssume these are the same girls as you had last year- do they change each academic year? Or mainly those who have finished their course leaving?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is so wonderful to get the different feedback on things and helps one to open up their thinking. It might even make people feel badly if they found out I didn't celebrate because of what they said in jest. Sometimes I just think too much. :XD: :XD: :XD: I need to lighten up and just have fun. If finances don't allow for it, we could do a picnic at a park with a shelter and have everyone bring their own food. In fact, that might be a great idea with all the children in the family. Room for them to play. Thank you.....and thanks to all who take the time to add other ways of thinking about things. :wink: Big Hugs.


In a park sounds good- if the weather will allow it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, If you get your licence driving a manual car then you are also licensed to drive an Automatic, but if you get your license in Automatic then thats it... no driving manual cars. I hope I am correct with this law and it hasnt changed... Darrowil? Correct me if I am wrong. LOL


Sounds right, I know in Queensland it is that way. Cannot see Dept of Transport changing that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, heres the explanation for Groundhog day
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groundhog_Day
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie- so what did the groundhog say this year?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is so wonderful to get the different feedback on things and helps one to open up their thinking. It might even make people feel badly if they found out I didn't celebrate because of what they said in jest. Sometimes I just think too much. :XD: :XD: :XD: I need to lighten up and just have fun. If finances don't allow for it, we could do a picnic at a park with a shelter and have everyone bring their own food. In fact, that might be a great idea with all the children in the family. Room for them to play. Thank you.....and thanks to all who take the time to add other ways of thinking about things. :wink: Big Hugs.


Picnic in the park, no snowed under, are always fun. Great fun for adults as well as kids. Dads get tempted to play with the kids.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH has been watching some that Barret Jackson auction on TV the past week, they sure sell some fancy souped up vehicles. Jay Leno donated the first Harley Davidson edition 1/2 ton to come off the assembly line for some charity, I think it went for over $100,000. DH says he would like to go to the auction just to walk through the display of vehicles for sale. It's in Scotsdale, Arizona. We saw a Mustang like a friend of our used to have that went for a fortune & DH said his friends was fancier.


We get a couple of shows here, on foxtel mainly, about the restoring and the selling. I saw one where a beautifully restored yellow and black charger went for a good profit which then turned up on NCIS as a vehicle that Gibbs dad finished restoring for him. It has been seen in a couple of episodes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sitting here trying to catch up. I was able to get n a few times in Honduras (WiFi) but still behind. Im exhausted but had a good time. I'm enjoying the nice warm but windy day today I think it must be about 60 degrees F!
> I might be able to get my DIL to help get some pictures on here. Beautiful mountains!
> Sorry to read of sicknesses and accidents. I keep KAP in my prayers.


Welcome back- hope your team were able to achieve some good things while over there. Not that you can always tell while there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have a big pot of 15 bean soup cooking with a real meaty ham bone. Also have my wonderful dried apples from Ohio Joy rehydrating so I can make a pie. I'm using cranberry juice to rehydrate them and have also thrown in some dried cranberries. It ought to be good; crossing my fingers. I haven't decided if I'll serve cornbread or rolls with the soup but leaning toward the cornbread.
> 
> Have a doozie of a headache this morning. Raining with thunder and lightning today so canceled the blood donation until tomorrow when it is suppose to be clear. DH is out working in his shop getting ready to build a coffee table he's been asked to do.


Not a good idea to donate with such a headache either- the loss of fluid can make it worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wowsers did I miss a lot. Just spent an a hour and some catching up.
> Daralene you looked fantastic in your new top. The flowers paled in comparison to your beauty😆
> Julie I love the color and pattern of your hat. Fantastic job👍
> Sonja glad to hear your son is feeling a bit better and the 3 outfits are just awesome.
> ...


Thanks Mel! Hope you find out soon what the problem is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Foolishly suppose to say 6 more weeks of winter if he doesn't see his shadow. Foolish since so many don't believe scientist about global warming but supposedly rely on a rodent to predict how long winter will last. LOL


So you think scientists might be better than rodents? I guess that makes those who object to immunisations based on the word of one person rather than scientists a little more sensible that relying on a groundhog.
Do many people take the groundhog seriously or is more a bit of fun?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, but the diameter of the spindle makes a difference also.


What would be a good size for an inexperienced learner?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Ohio Joy* just wanted to let you know I finally got the pie made using the dehydrated apples you sent. I'm not much of a pie maker but OMG it was the best pie ever. I added 3 handfuls of dried cranberries to the apples and did as you suggested but used diet cranberry juice for the liquid. Fantastic flavor even if I do say so myself. Now of course the pie shell was frozen and the top from the fridge section and then I sprinkled sugar and cinnamon on the top....not brave enough to do my own crust. Thank you for the apples and the tips on rehydrating them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, picnic in park sounds perfect.
> Kate, a really hard call.
> Julie, I hope you can get a tricycle. I have not biked in a year or so but love to when I do.
> Glory be, I took Ambien, and slept wonderfully. Woke up without pain. FM gone. Have to rush to book club. Want to walk Maya, we haven't been out in three days. Very unlike us. TTYL.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p91, be back later, going for coffee morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And corn bread it was. The soup turned out good too. There's plenty of it and the corn bread left so head on down!
Headache has finally subsided; I lay down for almost an hour and it finally vanished.


thewren said:


> i vote for corn bread - but then i really like corn bread. hope by now you headache is but a memory. I'll be there for dinner tonight. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Am I the only one who will keep knitting even though I know I haven't got enough yarn to finish . Started a cardigan and knew from the beginning that there wasn't enough but still went ahead . Then I started one of those sleep sacks and I'm thinking the same thing there isn't going to be enough . Well I was proved right with the cardy so that was pulled out and I've pulled the sleep sack out to .so that's 3 days knitting wasted and all my own fault . I'm glad in a way because the cardigan I'm knitting now is a lot softer and I've got enough , and I didn't really like the yarn I was using for the sleep sack .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely model and hat. Is this one for you?


Yes it is, for winter, and thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you hear about the groundhog that died in Canada just before groundhog day? They apparently had taken very good care of it though as they normally die several years before this one did. A sad groundhog day for them.


So does no groundhog mean no summer?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My water rates are due to or should I say overdue as its now the 3rd of the month best get them paid but it's one bill I really begrudge paying for some reason


Especially when you are so close to being flooded out!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja what a great site this is! I am so glad you posted it. I've bookmarked for future use. Thanks!


Swedenme said:


> Not sure wether you want the whole pattern or just the stitch pattern
> The stitch pattern is called falling leaves and can be found at knithit.com


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Am I the only one who will keep knitting even though I know I haven't got enough yarn to finish . Started a cardigan and knew from the beginning that there wasn't enough but still went ahead . Then I started one of those sleep sacks and I'm thinking the same thing there isn't going to be enough . Well I was proved right with the cardy so that was pulled out and I've pulled the sleep sack out to .so that's 3 days knitting wasted and all my own fault . I'm glad in a way because the cardigan I'm knitting now is a lot softer and I've got enough , and I didn't really like the yarn I was using for the sleep sack .


A combination I think of I wanat to get this finshed becuase I started it and amaybe the yarn will go? We aren't always the smartest when to accepting that we need to frog something.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nittergma, welcome home and back to KTP. Anxious to hear all about your trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, hope you feel better soon. So sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> So you think scientists might be better than rodents? I guess that makes those who object to immunisations based on the word of one person rather than scientists a little more sensible that relying on a groundhog.
> Do many people take the groundhog seriously or is more a bit of fun?


Seems to be fun and superstition. Perhaps once in a while it works so some think it is true. It is rather funny isn't it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Ohio Joy* just wanted to let you know I finally got the pie made using the dehydrated apples you sent. I'm not much of a pie maker but OMG it was the best pie ever. I added 3 handfuls of dried cranberries to the apples and did as you suggested but used diet cranberry juice for the liquid. Fantastic flavor even if I do say so myself. Now of course the pie shell was frozen and the top from the fridge section and then I sprinkled sugar and cinnamon on the top....not brave enough to do my own crust. Thank you for the apples and the tips on rehydrating them.


That looks wonderful. I have a feeling OH Joy is one of our great cooks who knows how to stretch the food to feed the multitudes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is more of a bit of fun. And the groundhog did not see his shadow so 6 more weeks of winter. Of course my blooming daffodils beg to differ. LOL


darowil said:


> So you think scientists might be better than rodents? I guess that makes those who object to immunisations based on the word of one person rather than scientists a little more sensible that relying on a groundhog.
> Do many people take the groundhog seriously or is more a bit of fun?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Am I the only one who will keep knitting even though I know I haven't got enough yarn to finish . Started a cardigan and knew from the beginning that there wasn't enough but still went ahead . Then I started one of those sleep sacks and I'm thinking the same thing there isn't going to be enough . Well I was proved right with the cardy so that was pulled out and I've pulled the sleep sack out to .so that's 3 days knitting wasted and all my own fault . I'm glad in a way because the cardigan I'm knitting now is a lot softer and I've got enough , and I didn't really like the yarn I was using for the sleep sack .


And I always have way too much yarn left over. I did however, really like the outfit you made and ran out of yarn, but used another yarn. It was wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> So does no groundhog mean no summer?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: We will find out.:wink: 
Not sure what they did. Perhaps someone made a mad rush to find another ground hog...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You should have had some of the pickled beets she brought to the last KAP. They were to die for; and I've never been a fan of beets but was able to take the last bit of them home with me to enjoy. Yum-yum-yum.


Cashmeregma said:


> That looks wonderful. I have a feeling OH Joy is one of our great cooks who knows how to stretch the food to feed the multitudes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=knitting%20turn%20table


And there's another name for it....Knitting turn table.

Thanks Tami.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> In a park sounds good- if the weather will allow it.


Yes, at least when we celebrate down there it will be summer, but have had get-togethers in the shelters and they are quite warm with huge fireplaces and stoves where we can cook food or keep it warm. This will be summertime and shelter would be good for rainy weather. You have to pay but it is minimal compared to paying for everyone in a restaurant.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, picnic in park sounds perfect.
> Kate, a really hard call.
> Julie, I hope you can get a tricycle. I have not biked in a year or so but love to when I do.
> Glory be, I took Ambien, and slept wonderfully. Woke up without pain. FM gone. Have to rush to book club. Want to walk Maya, we haven't been out in three days. Very unlike us. TTYL.


Sassafras, it's great to hear you had such a refreshing sleep. I hope it continues like that every night, you'll be skipping across that desert like a two year old with Maya before long!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The gifts were in a bag....tucked under a chair...which had been pushed back and other stuff piled in front. This is a room where we are storing things (mostly kitchen things) for the "new" cottage....whenever that may be finished. So, it's easy for things to get over looked. DH had taken bags of gifts down there to be ready to load for the trip to Ohio for Christmas, but had also taken other things down to make room for brother & SIL's visit just before Christmas. I'm just happy they have been found! Something I can now stop worrying about.
> 
> DH is doing okay...he's very philosophical about all of the confusions and visits. Thanks for the prayers.


So glad you found them. I had lost one gift and it was a very meaningful gift - the scarf that my mother had knit and I finished the last few rows. Was going to give it to my son. It was in a bag in the music room. Had moved it when he stopped by so he wouldn't see it. Well, he sure didn't see it. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My water rates are due to or should I say overdue as its now the 3rd of the month best get them paid but it's one bill I really begrudge paying for some reason


I had a water meter installed a couple of years ago. For someone like me living alone it works out much cheaper. The rule of thumb is - if you have more bedrooms than people in the house then a meter is cheaper. I have three bedrooms and only me living here so it works well. My bills are less than half what they used to be.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am far from being caught up, but I want to share the most recent information on little Bella. The family finally have answers from tests she has been enduring. It is not good news for this sweet, little girl. She has been diagnosed with mitochondrial disease. She will travel to Mayo clinic next month to meet with a team of doctors to see what can be done for her. She is expected to be there for at least 2 weeks, which leaves the family in a difficult situation. Faith has treatments every 3 weeks for her immune system deficiency. Children have school and Dad has to work. The family could certainly use our prayers over the next few months as they try to decide what they will do for their daughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> your trivia for the day.
> 
> In Italy, it is illegal to make coffins out of anything except nutshells or wood.
> 
> ...


Wonder why they don't have metal caskets. Perhaps they want it to go back to the earth as land is limited and they need to keep it available for further generations. I know in Germany where our friend is buried the area is very small and she showed me where the people get moved to from the previous generations. Way down the hill and on top of each other. Mind you, I think this would be long enough that it wouldn't be anyone you knew in your own generation, but not totally sure of that either.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am far from being caught up, but I want to share the most recent information on little Bella. The family finally have answers from tests she has been enduring. It is not good news for this sweet, little girl. She has been diagnosed with mitochondrial disease. She will travel to Mayo clinic next month to meet with a team of doctors to see what can be done for her. She is expected to be there for at least 2 weeks, which leaves the family in a difficult situation. Faith has treatments every 3 weeks for her immune system deficiency. Children have school and Dad has to work. The family could certainly use our prayers over the next few months as they try to decide what they will do for their daughter.


How sad, and they sure all in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am far from being caught up, but I want to share the most recent information on little Bella. The family finally have answers from tests she has been enduring. It is not good news for this sweet, little girl. She has been diagnosed with mitochondrial disease. She will travel to Mayo clinic next month to meet with a team of doctors to see what can be done for her. She is expected to be there for at least 2 weeks, which leaves the family in a difficult situation. Faith has treatments every 3 weeks for her immune system deficiency. Children have school and Dad has to work. The family could certainly use our prayers over the next few months as they try to decide what they will do for their daughter.


Oh no, I just looked this up and it does not look like a good prognosis at all. May the Angels just put their arms around little Bella and hold her close as she goes through each day. Hugs across the miles for her and the family. God blessed them when you moved where you are and became their neighbor.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH called and he is on his way home. I've gotten nothing done but the sheets washed. At least we will sleep on clean sheets. YAY!!!! Hope that counts. I need a nap from all this doing nothing. :XD: :XD: :XD: 


Gwen, I can smell that soup all the way up here. That picture of the pie looks good enough to eat. So glad the headache is gone so you can enjoy eating that great meal. :thumbup: 

Tomorrow is my last diet day and then I am on maintenance. A little nervous as I still have so much more to lose and hoping I don't gain. I do increase the amount of calories now so we will see. I think I've lost so much but it isn't really obvious yet. Sure feels different though. Now for the 40 lbs. left to lose. I can do it, I can do it, I can do it. Do I sound like the Little Train that Could?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. I have one rose already in the Family Bible. Right now I want to keep the whole thing. Just meant so much to me. So fragrant too, which I love, but not overwhelming.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am far from being caught up, but I want to share the most recent information on little Bella. The family finally have answers from tests she has been enduring. It is not good news for this sweet, little girl. She has been diagnosed with mitochondrial disease. She will travel to Mayo clinic next month to meet with a team of doctors to see what can be done for her. She is expected to be there for at least 2 weeks, which leaves the family in a difficult situation. Faith has treatments every 3 weeks for her immune system deficiency. Children have school and Dad has to work. The family could certainly use our prayers over the next few months as they try to decide what they will do for their daughter.


Poor little Bella. I'm glad they have come up with a diagnosis but an extremely difficult one to work with. Such a huge strain on the parents and the other children, and just an impossible situation to be in. They will need all the love and support they can get from their community and friends and I know what a good friend you have been to that family Mary. Will be thinking of them and sending all the love in the world for them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when you are so close to being flooded out!


No rain for 3 days . Cold but plenty of sunshine . What a difference it makes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja what a great site this is! I am so glad you posted it. I've bookmarked for future use. Thanks!


Glad you like it Gwen .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH called and he is on his way home. I've gotten nothing done but the sheets washed. At least we will sleep on clean sheets. YAY!!!! Hope that counts. I need a nap from all this doing nothing. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Gwen, I can smell that soup all the way up here. That picture of the pie looks good enough to eat. So glad the headache is gone so you can enjoy eating that great meal. :thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow is my last diet day and then I am on maintenance. A little nervous as I still have so much more to lose and hoping I don't gain. I do increase the amount of calories now so we will see. I think I've lost so much but it isn't really obvious yet. Sure feels different though. Now for the 40 lbs. left to lose. I can do it, I can do it, I can do it. Do I sound like the Little Train that Could?


You can do it, you can do it.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH called and he is on his way home. I've gotten nothing done but the sheets washed. At least we will sleep on clean sheets. YAY!!!! Hope that counts. I need a nap from all this doing nothing. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Gwen, I can smell that soup all the way up here. That picture of the pie looks good enough to eat. So glad the headache is gone so you can enjoy eating that great meal. :thumbup:
> 
> Tomorrow is my last diet day and then I am on maintenance. A little nervous as I still have so much more to lose and hoping I don't gain. I do increase the amount of calories now so we will see. I think I've lost so much but it isn't really obvious yet. Sure feels different though. Now for the 40 lbs. left to lose. I can do it, I can do it, I can do it. Do I sound like the Little Train that Could?


Just a little bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But you can do it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No rain for 3 days . Cold but plenty of sunshine . What a difference it makes


That sounds pretty good for winter. Did Henry reach you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't been here in a couple of days and you're already up to page 98....will I ever get caught up!!! I had another downer. I finished 17 inches of the back of my sweater and thought I would check to see how the pattern would go for the front. Well, there wasn't a pattern. So I thought there must be a mistake. Turns out I wasn't the only one asking about a pattern. It seems that the yarn used is what makes the pattern. I had to order the yarn from Mary Maxim today. That'll teach me to read the entire pattern. I hope I can use what I've already knitted for another sweater.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Am I the only one who will keep knitting even though I know I haven't got enough yarn to finish . Started a cardigan and knew from the beginning that there wasn't enough but still went ahead . Then I started one of those sleep sacks and I'm thinking the same thing there isn't going to be enough . Well I was proved right with the cardy so that was pulled out and I've pulled the sleep sack out to .so that's 3 days knitting wasted and all my own fault . I'm glad in a way because the cardigan I'm knitting now is a lot softer and I've got enough , and I didn't really like the yarn I was using for the sleep sack .


I am finishing a sweater that I knew I would run out of yarn on it. I decided to use a Celtic chart from a Alice Starmore book to pull it off. I used some dark brown yarn for the chart and then finished the piece with the dark brown. It is looking good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The gifts were in a bag....tucked under a chair...which had been pushed back and other stuff piled in front. This is a room where we are storing things (mostly kitchen things) for the "new" cottage....whenever that may be finished. So, it's easy for things to get over looked. DH had taken bags of gifts down there to be ready to load for the trip to Ohio for Christmas, but had also taken other things down to make room for brother & SIL's visit just before Christmas. I'm just happy they have been found! Something I can now stop worrying about.
> 
> DH is doing okay...he's very philosophical about all of the confusions and visits. Thanks for the prayers.


Hope that they are able to nail down the causes and develop good treatment plans. Are the infusions doing what they're supposed to be doing?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary went to the doctor today and is off work until friday. he has to be without headaches 24/48 hours. you can tell he is not right. he came over to get my trash thinking tomorrow is trash day - yesterday was trash day. i had called over and asked him to tell heidi the nciscyber was new - she never got the message. lots of other ways you can tell that all is not well. i am hoping none of this is peranent. prayers would be appreciated on his behalf.
> 
> also wanted to thank you for the kind thoughts coming my way - greatly appreciated. --- sam


Oh Sam, I hope this is only a temporary thing because of the concussion. Prayers that all will be well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, tonight's supper sounds absolutely delicious. Your pie surely must taste like food for very fortunate people. I'm proud of you and your efforts. With the soup and cornbread it must have been a heart-warming meal--all full of good taste and love.

Carol, so glad that you finally have the missing gifts to share with the loved ones.

Noni, I am so glad you are home. I've missed hearing from you. Sure hope that all the efforts of your mission/ministry will bear fruits in the lives and communities you all were able to serve.

Southern Gal, take the time you need and please remember that we all love you here and would share this path with you if it were at all possible.

Daralene, you are one of the loveliest ladies, inside and out, that we know and we cherish our fellowship with you. Congratulations to you and Bill.

Pacer, our hearts go out for Bella and her family. God's richest blessings on them and you for your ministry to them.

I know that there were several more posts that I had intended to respond to but have lost my focus. It's been a rather long day. Hopefully tomorrow will be more organized and I can get other things finished and started, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think I posted this earlier. I know I did on facebook.
While digging through the yarn vault. A.k.a the bedroom closet I was looking for yarn to make the hats for the guy from the laundromat. I found these in a bag. Made them before we moved from the farm. Added them to the bag of hays I am making now. 

Off to bed shortly. See you all in the morning


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

He has a lot of personality and interacts with humans entirely on his own terms!


thewren said:


> such innocent looking eyes - aren't they always - even when you know he isn't. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, Wow, that sounds like your son made a mess of his head. Sure hope they got all the gravel out so he doesn't get infected.
> 
> Gwen, yes, the class really was full of information. Bonnie gave some feedback on it so I think I will try it sometime in the future. Had always meant to. Just get sidetracked.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your photos. Your DH sounds like such a sweetie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished hat on my head- Anastasiya (by Grace Rose Designs)
> 
> And on the computer- took about three days.


Very nice hat Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have only read up to page 57 but have to check out for tonight. Night all.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> In a park sounds good- if the weather will allow it.


Thanks, Darowil. They are mostly the same girls I started with in August. A few moved out in Dec. at the end of the first semester. Some went abroad to study and some moved out to apartments. I think there were 40 girls who wanted the beds vacated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Ohio Joy* just wanted to let you know I finally got the pie made using the dehydrated apples you sent. I'm not much of a pie maker but OMG it was the best pie ever. I added 3 handfuls of dried cranberries to the apples and did as you suggested but used diet cranberry juice for the liquid. Fantastic flavor even if I do say so myself. Now of course the pie shell was frozen and the top from the fridge section and then I sprinkled sugar and cinnamon on the top....not brave enough to do my own crust. Thank you for the apples and the tips on rehydrating them.


Looks delicious!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Am I the only one who will keep knitting even though I know I haven't got enough yarn to finish . Started a cardigan and knew from the beginning that there wasn't enough but still went ahead . Then I started one of those sleep sacks and I'm thinking the same thing there isn't going to be enough . Well I was proved right with the cardy so that was pulled out and I've pulled the sleep sack out to .so that's 3 days knitting wasted and all my own fault . I'm glad in a way because the cardigan I'm knitting now is a lot softer and I've got enough , and I didn't really like the yarn I was using for the sleep sack .


Just look at it as practice!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And corn bread it was. The soup turned out good too. There's plenty of it and the corn bread left so head on down!
> Headache has finally subsided; I lay down for almost an hour and it finally vanished.


Sounds like a perfect meal Gwen!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And corn bread it was. The soup turned out good too. There's plenty of it and the corn bread left so head on down!
> Headache has finally subsided; I lay down for almost an hour and it finally vanished.


Sounds like a perfect meal Gwen!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> He has a lot of personality and interacts with humans entirely on his own terms!


Of course!


----------

